# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Hiros' Journal

## Hiros

Hey guys. I figured since I've started a Journal on my PC I might as well post it up here.  :smiley: 
I'll post last nights first, a non-lucid, then post my lucid from Christmas night last week which I really enjoyed. Then I'll continue my journal like normal.

_____
*Sunday December 30th, 2007
Nerfs, Levitation Challenges and the Queen Bee.*

These dreams are all jumbled in my head, and I think they are actually all connected. It took me ages to remember all this so I'll just group them up into sections so it's readable.

- I'm driving home with someone, don't know who. I'm commenting that we can't get through this way, we can only walk through. I remember looking at the street layout from a birds eye view. Suddenly we're walking instead of driving and go through where a park should be, but there are houses instead. Weirdly positioned houses. I can still see the bark area that the swings where on, but a hut type thing is build in the middle of it instead. The road has also been moved back and the nature strip is massive. I think to myself that they must be expanding and creating more housing for the elderly.

- My Aunt and Uncle are staying over (Not real people, just random DCs that i know are my aunt and uncle). Their x-mas gifts are sitting on a table as they go to bed and I look at them, I'm planning on placing them under the tree, but my uncle sees me holding them and i feel guilty for snooping.

- It's late at night, I'm floating around my house, but having trouble keeping my legs level with my body, they keep falling to the ground. Eventually I learn to concentrate more on my legs and hold them up slightly above my body. I slowly float around the whole house without touching the ground at all. Its like a challenge to see how long I can go without touching the ground. My sister is up looking for a DVD, a movie called "the Torn" (I don't know if thats a real movie). I float past her in the kitchen and she doesn't notice me. I land and start looking for the DVD. I find one called "the Stun" and that seems to make her happy.

- Some kind of school, I'm a senior and can fly. I remember continually flying from one end of a long building and back again. I'm talking to a new kid about a gang called the Nerfs(?). They are a Goa'uld group (Stargate SG-1 reference), so I was telling him not to worry because the Goa'uld have been defeated and are pathetic now. All they will do is fling Wizz Fizz at you. (A sherbert candy thing)

- I'm speaking with film studio executives about a project I'm apparently working on. One studio is run by a mouse. He gives me a white puss sack thing... I squeeze a giant Queen Bee out of it that starts talking and telling me how to make a movie or something. I take lots of notes, I remember seeing a game of hangman on the page  ::?: . Later we need more info so my friend summons the bee again from a different sack and I hide around the corner so she won't know we're calling her a second time, get mad and sting me. My friend takes down all the notes and then we begin comparing.
_____


My thoughts on these dreams:
Really odd... The bee one freaked me out afterwards because I don't like bees and usually they are only in my nightmares that I have very rarely. The floating one was great, It felt very real and the sensation of actively concentrating on lifting my legs was fantastic, it almost feels like I could do it now.

----------


## Hiros

*Tuesday Dec 25th, 2007
The Golden Ability*

- Something about a castle and a strange pulsing sensation. I don't remember anything else.

_I Woke up, tried to WILD for 50 minutes. Gave up and went back to sleep._

I was in some kind of dorm room. Trying to read a book about a white knight. I also had a watch the whole time that I kept unclipping and reclipping with my mind (One of those watches with the metal band that snaps back over itself). Some girl whom I can't recall well (reminded me of Angelina Jolie but shorter) would come over and talk to me. Something happened and we had to escape from the head of the dorm who was also reading the same book and found out I was reading it. He was mad for some reason and was going to hurt me or something. To escape, this Angelina girl who could swim really well had to teach me a "golden ability". She taught me how to swim really fast like her by propelling my body with my mind. I could then also fly using this ability. We escaped through some underwater tunnels.

On the other side we were in a field of grass, up by a balcony above it. I was floating in the air holding onto the railing while the girl was standing on the balcony and telling me off for being so careless. She was talking about how she shouldn't have taught me a golden ability and the world was all out of sync now.

I landed and was then approached by Hayden Panitierre (Claire in heroes, the cheerleader). We were talking for a bit (I don't remember about what) then we kissed. I grabbed her by the upper arm, while a clone of me grabbed her other arm and we both flew up into the air, pulling her up. Then I pulled her up and hugged her close to me as I flew. My clone flew off on his own and disappeared. Then I realized, this is Claire, she can fly (even though she can't in the TV show, she can heal. But I just knew she could fly). So I said "are you ready?", then let go and we continued flying separately.

Now I don't remember what happened to Hayden/Claire, she just kind of disappeared and suddenly and spontaneously while floating in mid-air I realized I was dreaming. I got fairly excited and shouted out "hell yeah!". Then just continued floating in midair above the field of grass and thought about what I should do next. I decided to just take in the scenery and do whatever the dream threw at me. I clicked my fingers and fell to the ground. It was about 100 meters or so, I just free fell and landed on my feet in the grass. I was compelled to start spinning or something but started thinking about how its a dream and there isn't any reason it would fade just because I was lucid (something I read on this forum), unless it was the end of the dream anyway which couldn't be helped, so I didn't do anything. I just started walking to look around. I was on the edge of the grass field with a big gray building to my left.

The first person I came across was Catalina (the character from My Name is Earl). I just said "Hi" with a massive grin on my face and kept walking. Then I walked passed Joshua, a kid from my Primary School that I haven't seen in ages. Then I decided I should just try some things I wouldn't normally think about doing just to prove to myself that I could. I turned around and held my hand up toward Catalina and imagined a force striking her as she was walking away. She dropped dead just like I intended.

I felt guilty and repeated to myself "she's not real, I can do anything in my dreams". Joshua walked over to her and was all horrified and picked her up and carried her into the building. I followed and Joshua didn't realize it was me that killed her. I entered a room where Catalina was lying on the ground, but she was still alive, just lying there. Nobody else was around. I started to lose lucidity.

I walked over to Catalina and it turned into a sex dream. A few minutes later I could hear my alarm going off (It wasn't really set, so it was a false awakening). I opened my eyes in bed but could still see the original dream, like a double vision type thing, the dream was frozen. I reached over and turned the alarm off then closed my eyes again and willed myself back into the dream. Immediately it unfroze and continued, but warped into something else.

I was watching from 3rd person. These zombie like guys were in a chicken store, they'd overrun it and trashed everything. Their faces where all white and large gashes all over and bits of skin hanging off. Some skinny innocent guy walked into the door unaware and the head zombie grabbed him and said "my my, isn't it your lucky day". Then a police radio sitting on the counter was talking about a break in at the chicken place on something street (It was actually called something street). One of the other zombies said "Is that the one we're in?" and the head zombie said "Lets not take the chance". They let the man go and began to leave. Then I woke up for real.
_____

My thoughts:
It was really fun and the most vivid Lucid I've had to date. Not very long though and it degraded into a non-lucid sex dream  ::?: .
The Zombie part wasn't at all scary. This seems to happen a lot lately. Things happen that should be a nightmare, but they aren't because I don't seem to be scared by them at the time.

----------


## Hiros

*Monday December 31st, 2007
Replicator Invasion*

I was in some kind of sewer system and kept finding rats. I would catch them and take them to some guy on the surface (I don't know who or why). Then somehow I was in my house and kept finding Spiders, but I realized they weren't really spiders but Replicators! (_An enemy from Stargate. Machines built from small individual blocks resembling spiders. They consume raw materials in order to create more blocks and replicate_)

I kept trying to smash them up, and they would rebuild themselves. Then more and more came. I remember seeing them in all different shapes and sizes. They were miniature though, the size of real spiders rather than the rather large Stargate replicators. One was shaped like a tiny toy truck, but with spider legs instead of wheels. At the end I saw a massive toolbox full of replicator blocks coming down from the roof on a web. I was looking for something to smash them with but could see the blocks starting to come together and take form, so I fled out of the house. Then the dream ended.
_____
My thoughts: Disappointment. I didn't use any techniques tonight. I was hoping a break from trying might trigger a random lucid. But instead I barely remembered anything. Also the second Stargate element to reach my dreams in 2 nights... although I haven't watched any episodes in at least a month. Weird.

----------


## crash

Haha, Im jelous, you got to kiss Hayden  :wink2: 

Great dreams too, good job on the lucid!

----------


## Hiros

Thanks crash.
I kiss a lot of girls in dreams, for which I'm glad as it makes them interesting. Don't get enough of it in real life I guess. Its usually just random people though, not anyone with an identity.

2 more dreams to add from last night! No LDs, but I think I'm getting a lot closer to a successful WILD.

*Tuesday 1st January, 2008
Backwards Driving*

I was driving my car down a road near my house when suddenly I was facing the other way trying to drive the wrong way down the street. There was a lot of traffic and I couldn't so I had to drive in reverse for a while until I came across the service station. I pulled in in reverse and waited for the traffic to clear then went back onto the road forwards and crossed to the correct lane. The whole time the radio was on in the car, and I remember the announcer talking about a competition to win a sony mp3 walkman.

_My thoughts:
I woke up to find it was an hour and 40 minutes after my alarm went off! My real radio (that I use as an alarm) was playing, so it must have been incorporated into my dream, or even the reason I had the dream since I was in my car, the only place I normally listen to the radio. Normally the volume is way up so it wakes me, I forgot to check the volume and it must have been turned down sometime the day before so I just slept straight through it._

*Loch Ness Oblivion*

I was at a log cabin near a large lake. My sisters, cousins and myself were staying there as well as an old guy in a raincoat who would turn into the Loch Ness Monster. I wasn't scared thankfully but we were trying to escape. I remember sneaking past these old TVs that were really massive, 2 of them in the lounge room. I also had to lock pick the doors to leave. The sneaking and lock picking was very much like in the Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I could see the display elements you get in that game while doing those activities. When we were outside, the old dude found us and turned into Nessie. We were standing on huge rocks sticking out of the water and Nessie was jumping over us doing spins and flips. It looked just like you might imagine the Loch Ness Monster to look like except it had the head of that thick skulled dinosaur. The Pachy-something-saurus. The ones that head butt each other.

The middle bit is fuzzy, but at some point I was back in the cabin, but now it was more like a large complex with lots of rooms. I was going from room to room with a few cops and searching everything. My cousin was also there and was stealing software CDs from another room, I think they belonged to the old guy from before. He was now gone. I think we had been rescued and brought back by the police to raid the place. I was telekinetically opening a lot of draws and looking through the contents. Taking anything I liked. I remember taking a "toy" loch ness monster. But it was alive and would bite onto my shoe to get dragged around, it seemed friendly though. I also remember looking at a map of the place, it looked just like the map in Oblivion. The same symbol over the doors and the areas I hadn't been to yet were grayed out.

_My thoughts:
Another dream influenced by media  My first dream to borrow from Oblivion. I guess the Loch Ness stuff must have come from the Trailers I've seen of that Water Horse movie. I don't play to see that though. I'm otherwise indifferent to this dream. It wasn't scary at all, nor was it particularly interesting._

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 2nd January, 2008
Caravans, Boats, Projectiles and Bombs*

I was in a caravan park (_i think, dodgy recall tonight_) with my family. Extended family too. I was creating explosions somehow, I think I had fire cracker like explosives. I damaged one of the caravans in my spree and the owner came out challenging me. I had to go in his caravan and play some kind of platforming game as one of 4 characters. One was an alien like guy with a shell on his back and I can't remember the other 3. I somehow cheated and found the  guy near the start of the level and killed him.

Time passes that I don't remember and I was near the kitchen in my house and my whole family was still there. I planted a bigger bomb near a big brick barbecue that was strangely in the middle of our living room. I yelled out for everyone to hide and then there was a massive explosion and I vividly remember seeing shards of brick flying everywhere. I turned around and found my Mum and Grandma standing in the kitchen with stunned expressions on their faces. At first I thought Grandma had been hit in the face by some shrapnel and I almost panicked, but she was ok and I immediately forgot my concerns.

I walked off toward our lounge room but instead there was a big warehouse like area with a Caravan. It may be the same caravan from earlier, I'm not sure. This one was for sale for $2000 and for some reason I knew I could get it for half price. I wanted to buy it but was looking through it all first. It was chock full of stuff. Pots and pans, sleeping bags, little camping stoves and stuff like that. My Dad beat me to the punch and bought it. I was annoyed.

More time passes and I was outside in a court. I think I was outside a mechanics shop. Some guys in a boat that had wheels kept driving past and throwing stuff at me. Bits of paper, action figures, random crap like that. They started to get more aggressive and throw dangerous things. Eventually they threw a large steel pipe with a chain on one end connected to a steel ball. It just missed me, so I started chasing them. They crashed the boat into a pole and it exploded. There was only half a charred outer hull left, the guys where running away toward a pay phone with an ax leaning against it. One of the guys threw the ax at me, it lodged into the ground next to me so I pulled it out and started swinging it around. It scared them off, so then I went to the payphone and called the police. I don't remember anything past that.

_My thoughts:
Seriously, whats with the videogame dreams lately  I haven't even been playing many games of late. I also have no interest in camping, caravaning or boating... so that was weird._

----------


## Hiros

Lasts nights dream is very sketchy. I only remember a few key scenes and no details.

*Thursday 3rd January, 2008
Helicopter Girl*

I think I was buying movie tickets or something when I met this girl whom I recognized as being from my old school (In reality she isn't anybody I've ever met before, just a random character). She was really attractive. Dark Hair just below shoulder height. Of Mediterranean descent. We walked to my car and met another person from school. Adam, someone from the real world, whom I haven't seen in a long time. He had a red Ferrari parked behind my crappy car. The girl who's name i can't remember exactly but was something along the lines of Elena/Eleni/Ellen (?) had a black helicopter!

Now its very choppy. I remember flying around in her chopper, above the shopping center near my house. Then I remember being about to get in my car to go home and the chopper came flying towards us at high speed in the underground parking area. I thought she was going to crash, but she didn't. Then I remember being at home, with her chopper parked in my driveway. Something happened inside with my dad but I don't remember it. And then I was looking for the girl, but couldn't find her and her chopper was gone. I woke up.


_My thoughts: Awesome dream. That girl really had an affect on me, I wanted to go back to the dream and find her again once I woke up  The thing I remember the most was the helicopter flying towards us in the underground area. I could see the blades so vividly. More so than in real life where they would have been a blur._

----------


## The Cusp

Claire and Catalina in the same dream!  You the man!

----------


## Hiros

Thanks  :smiley: 
I seem to have a thing with summoning celebrities into my dreams. Usually subconsciously. I did it again last night when I had another Lucid! YAY!

I've been away since Friday and didn't keep my journal properly. I only remember little bits of my dreams on Friday, Saturday and Monday. Don't remember anything from Sunday. So I'll post them first, then last nights Lucid separately.

*Friday January 4th, 2008
Boph!*
I remember burnt out huts that had hidden rooms in them that weren't shown on the maps. Somehow it reminded me of Atlantis (from Stargate Atlantis). At some point I was talking to Colonel Sheppard and Dr Weir.

A funny character who I later realized was Ross from friends was walking up some steps into a highly secured area. He was scared of being murdered. I was waiting for the next episode to see how me messes up.

My real life friends Bob and Jason where there. Jason hit Bob on the nose because he kept saying his name wrong. He was saying Boph.

*Saturday January 5th, 2008
The lazy eye.*

I remember almost nothing from this one. Except that my right eye wouldn't stay open, it's like it was glued shut. But I could open it if I tried really hard.
I also remember trying to clone myself using a piece of hair and a tiny red worm. And a girl called Stephanie wearing a lab coat.

*Monday January 7th, 2008
Telekinetic Porn Balls!*

I was at home and there were spiders everywhere... again. But this time they were real spiders and not replicators. I wasn't scared though. I went around squashing them all, but some of them where too big to squash so I just stayed away from those areas. Bruce and Lorna were in my kitchen. I think Lorna was baking something. *Elderly people I know in reality*

I had a squishy red ball. It had thin leather straps around it. When you squished in in your hand for a bit it would invert its surface and was yellow with lots of pornographic images on its surface. After leaving it for a few moment it would suddenly snap back to it normal red colour.

I kept throwing the ball at things and telekinetically pulling it back to me. It was very cool because it would actually slingshot around me due to the angle I was throwing it. So I'd pull it toward me but It'd miss my hand, fly around me in an ellipse shape and then I'd catch it.

----------


## Hiros

LUCID!

I don't remember much from the first half of the dream, but once I became lucid it's perfectly clear.

*Tuesday 8th January, 2008
The quest for Kristen*

I was in a warehouse with picnic tables everywhere. I think it was a school or something. _*My subconscious must have an obsession with schools*_. Kristen Bell would appear at the back of the room, kind of through the wall. She had a line tied to her ankle and every now and then it'd pull her back through the wall. I talked to her a few times, don't remember much about it. But did talk about some TV shows she's been in. Except I got some of it wrong, I was talking about how she played Supergirl in Smallville...  ::?:  Which is completely incorrect.

At some point I followed her through the wall into "America". I couldn't catch a plane, but managed to get through the portal. I kept losing her on the other side, she wouldn't pay any attention to me. There was a kid there also who kept asking who I was looking for and I kept explaining to him who she was and that I'd been looking for her in my dream for ages. Somehow I said that without realizing I was dreaming... but it must have triggered it later on when...

I was walking along a dirt path in a hilly grassy area. There are a few old people walking the other way. Suddenly for some reason that I can't remember, I realized I'm dreaming. I keep my cool and looked around, everything was so vivid. I was looking at the individual blades of grass that where yellowish and dying on the side of the road.  I remembered parts of what I'd been wanting to do when I was lucid, I wanted to summon Kristen Bell and just talk to her to see what my mind came up with. First I decided I'd try and change my environment into something simple. I closed my eyes and tried to summon up a big flat grass field. It didn't work. I gave up because I wanted to get to the good stuff and this hilly area was good enough. Since Kristen had already been in my dream I  knew I could find her, but instead of backtracking down the path to find her I tried to turn one of the old women into her. It wouldn't work.

I closed my eyes and said out loud "You are Kristen Bell".
The old women gave some cool reactions, saying stuff like "HA! You wish buddy." or "What are you smoking?".

After about 4 or 5 tries I gave up and tried a different tactic. I asked an old lady for her CB Radio. She pulled one out from her back pocket and held it out for me.

I pressed the button and said "Calling Kristen, come in Kristen, where are you?".
A guys voice responded and said "She's over here".

I somehow knew the voice was coming from the right, so I headed in that direction and found lots of people standing around the side of the road against a wall. I scanned their faces expecting to see her but didn't. At the end of the line I had arrived back inside, I turned around and found her sitting on the ground near the entrance. She had been crying. Her hair was all wet and her face was dirty. I decided to comfort her and told the guy who was there to piss off. I asked what was wrong and she said "nothing". So I pushed her face backwards so she was lying down, trying to focus on the sensation of touch. I couldn't think of anything to say, but then I thought I should try the monthly task, but I couldn't remember what it was. But I did remember what last months was. So I did that instead.

"Hey, tell me my dream name."
"Your dream name is Bluey." she replied.
It sounded a bit funny like it could have been bluegay or something. So I asked again.
"Did you say Bluey?"
"Your dream name is Bluey" she repeated, clearer this time.

I was a little disappointed that my subconscious hadn't come up with something a little more interesting. But it'd have to do  :smiley:  Then I decided I should just give in to the desire, so I removed my pants and the rest is self explanatory. After a few awesome minutes things started to go wonky. Things were less realistic and fluctuating in size etc, yet I didn't realize it was odd. Must have lost lucidity. Then I suddenly woke up and was looking at my window. I don't even remember opening my eyes. Damn.


_My thoughts: Completely awesome. And I finally completed the task I set myself of finding her in my dream. Now I can pick another goal._

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 9th January, 2008
Meditation Levitation*

I was in a Video store. Along the back of the store was a line of people signing up for a free "monster pack" and having it signed by someone. It was some kind of new movie. My Dad was working in the store as a Career Councilor and he was trying to teach people to meditate. You'd lie down, face up and concentrate on your body. Then you'd start to levitate about a meter off the ground.

I remember watching a pro do it, he would run down this corridor and dive forward, flip over and glide along midair until his head hit the wall at the other end of the corridor. I kept trying to do it also, but couldn't get my legs to stay up. At some point I succeeded and some lady offered me the movie as a reward, but they were all out of the monster pack so she lead me down an aisle and picked a movie off the shelf. It was Dr Dolittle... with Eddie Murphy. I was disappointed but took it anyway.

We went out the front of the store and she brought out a basket with 2 puppies in it. Apparently they were part of the prize. There was also a booklet that had spells in it to control the puppies and make sure they behaved. Thats the last thing I remember.


_My thoughts: Another flying dream... Why can I never realize I'm dreaming when I'm floating around? I can fly around all night and not realize anything, but then I'll just be walking down a dirt path like the night before and suddenly it'll hit me that I'm dreaming even though absolutely nothing out of the ordinary is happening. arrrgh!_

----------


## Hiros

LUCID AGAIN! But not for long...

*Thursday 10th January, 2008
Driving?*

I barely remembering anything of this dream. I only know that it involved driving a fast car or something.

*The plastic cup dreamsign*

I was outside a city that had a large wall around it, like a fort. I was trying to jump over the wall, but couldn't get in. Then I was in a classroom inside the city (don't know how I got there), it was a science class. I needed a printout of something, but didn't have it because I was away the day before. I snapped at the teacher and told them to shove it because I was frustrated. Another student suggested I go ask at the locker rooms if I can get a new copy of this printout and told me I'd be more successful if I offered to have sex with someone for it.

I went to the locker rooms right as a lot of people where leaving. I stopped one of the last girls coming out, it was a character from Boston Legal (Shirleys Granddaughter from the recent episodes).

I said to her "I need another sheet printed out, could you help me? I'll have sex with you if you do"
She was already nodding as I was talking but I noticed she got really excited when I mentioned the sex.

We went to her area in the "locker room", although it was more like an office. She had a desk with a printer and computer and such. She started printing the pages, it was a huge thick book. I was looking at a plastic cup at the time and suddenly realized I was dreaming.

_- Instantly I was awake. I'm not sure if I realized I was dreaming after I awoke, or vise versa, it basically happened at the same time. But I hadn't even opened my eyes yet, I could just feel my body and knew I was awake. So I immediately went back to sleep repeating to myself "I know its a dream" over and over. It felt like mere seconds before I was dreaming again._

I "woke up" on the couch upstairs, then looked over and saw 5 plastic cups on the floor nearby. Immediately I knew I was dreaming. It was so real I could barely believe it. I looked at my hands and then the wood panels on the wall. It was so real and detailed I could see the grains in the wood with ease. I was also thinking clearly and decided I should do the monthly task, I recalled it was to ask about my new years resolution and then go to another planet so I tried to summon someone to ask. I imagined Angelina Jolie being behind my monitor box which is sitting upstairs (everything was exactly where it should be. I couldn't tell the different between the dream and my real house). Unfortunately it didn't work. This is when I began to wonder if perhaps I wasn't dreaming, could I have walked up here and gone to sleep on the couch without remembering? It was just too real. I became self conscious of my friend sleeping downstairs who might hear me trying to do stuff if I was actually awake. I'd look like a fool if I tried to fly or something and wasn't actually dreaming. So to check I started down the stairs and looked into the lounge room. I could see Daniel sleeping on the lounge room floor. He was there, in the exact spot he should be.

So thats when I decided I was actually awake. Frick! What a wasted opportunity! I was then woken up by my blinds being pulled in and out of the window recess because I forgot to close my window the night before and it had become windy outside. Double Frick!

_My thoughts: Best dream yet. Just because of the hyper realism of it. I had no external control at all  But if I can have more hopefully I won't decide I'm awake and will keep trying to do something.
Also, I read somewhere that Vitamin B helps with dream recall/vividness. I had a bunch of Vegemite an hour or so before bed because thats a rich source of Vitamin B. Perhaps this is why my dream felt so real? I'll definitely be trying that again every night to see if I can get the same results.

BTW, Did I inadvertently achieve a DEILD? I didn't notice any sleep paralysis, but I went straight back into a dream in mere seconds of waking and almost immediately became lucid._

----------


## unseen wombat

Hey man, that sounds exactly like a DEILD to me. 

Also, I've been having a similar experience to yours. I had several nights of dreams that later seemed like video games, though while I was in the dream, it seemed perfectly normal. I wish I could use this as a dream sign, but I don't know how when I can't even recognize what the feeling is. 

I also had a hyper-realistic LD, but after a false awakening from a low-level one. Mine was on 1-3-08. Unfortunately, I was so happy that I freaked out and lost it. I was about to summon Jessica Alba before I woke up.  :tongue2:  I'm not avoiding sex though. I subscribe to the Billybob school of thought, that it will only cause you to wake up if you believe it will.

Good luck man.

----------


## Hiros

Awesome, I DEILDed!

I had another flying dream last night, I so wish I could recognize _that_ as a dream sign! I'd be lucid almost every night!

I realized after my post yesterday that in my hyper real LD i didn't even think to do an RC when I started to think I was awake. I do them in reality whenever I think of it, so I guess I wasn't as clear headed in the dream as I thought I was.

I've read BillyBob's thread a while ago and I absolutely agree with it. I've been trying it. I used to spin, but haven't done that once since joining these forums. I want to get stable lengthy dreams without any of that stuff. I've been telling myself in LDs that there is no reason it should end just because I'm aware, but I still lose lucidity whenever I go down the sex route though. I think because it distracts me from the fact its a dream and I slip back into regular dreaming. Frustrating. Once I have more control without it I'll go back to it and probably have more success  ::D: 

I had 2 dreams I can recall last night, so I'll post them soon. They weren't super detailed so they'll be short. One seems to have been inspired by National Treasure.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi there.

Cool batch of lucids you have, Bluey. I laughed out loud when the one DC asked what you'd been smoking.  ::lol:: 

when in those hyper real Lucid dreams I think it's good to try something small if you can't accomplish anything grand at first. Maybe try levitate something or make the lights switch on and off by thought, more or less testing the waters until you get confident.

----------


## Hiros

Thanks Vex.
I will try that next. I'll just go with the flow of my next LD, and maybe try to summon certain people by expecting to meet them on my travels. I've had the most success with that in the past. I can also fly very well. I won't stress though if I can't do even these things, I think the harder you try to do something, the more likely you'll fail.

Ok, last night... Not much detail, more like dot points because I couldn't remember any specifics.

*Friday 11th January, 2008
Rock Flying*

I was at some kind of park by the beach i think. There was a rocky area of the shore right next to where my family was. I keep flying back and forth from one side of the rocks to the other. At one point my cousin Peter was trying to drive a large Ute out of the water but couldn't get it up the rocks. So my Dad took over and managed to get it up onto the grass (why was it in the water? no idea  :smiley: )

My uncle Damian was also there tending to a garden that was growing on one side of the rocks. I keep landing on some flowers as I was flying back and forth and he got angry with me. (He isn't the gardening type IRL. Not in the slightest)

The rest is very fuzzy. There was an anteater at some point trying to bite my ankles. I also kept tripping over small dogs, and there were other dogs made out of Christmas lights.

*Treasure Hunters*

There was a family of treasure hunters driving around in a rainbow coloured van looking for clues to some kind of treasure based out of some book they had. I was following them around. At one point we were in a mansion and I was trying to remain hidden from them. I saw everything from 3rd person and was almost seen by their 10 year old boy. He should have seen me, but didn't.

There was a bunch of clues they found that I can't remember, but one of them was an Alan key. They pushed it through the pages of their book and turned it. This opened a garage door, but there were cops in front of it. So they recklessly drove their van through the garage and crashed inside, they got whatever was in there and escaped.

Later I found another Alan key and somehow had their book. I found an area on the book that was crunchier than the rest of the page and so i pushed the Alan key into it and turned. It made a big hole appear in the center of the book when it was closed. There was another item they had found that was like a big tumbler with strange symbols on it, in a tiered shape. The hole was perfectly shaped for it to fit inside the book. So I placed it in and started turning it. Thats the last thing I remember before waking up.

----------


## Hiros

*Saturday 12th January, 2008
Metal Gear*

I was playing Metal Gear Solid 4. But not through a screen, I was Snake, but from 3rd person. I was on top of some roofs, going from roof to roof trying to take out guards that looked like some guy from a sitcom I saw recently, don't know his name. I had some kind of pistol with a silencer, but kept changing weapons to some weird things. There was a baseball bat, a small wooden boat, a desk, and other strange items.

At some point I was in my room and had printed out the small wooden desk on paper. I pulled parts of it out like in a popup book, and it was now a 3D representation of the desk. It looked and felt like real wood though rather than paper.

*Evacuation*

I was living in a large extravagant apartment complex with people from my school days. Both primary and secondary. The building was very unorthodox with large tubes sticking out from the main tower that where the apartments, and elevators that where on the outside exposed with no walls. I received a card from Tara, apparently it was my birthday. It had a long message on it that I didn't read.

There was a fire in a stairwell somewhere. We could see the smoke and knew it wasn't a drill, so we left the building and were standing on the grass surrounding a concrete pit that the building was in the middle of. While we were waiting, Vincent fell down the concrete pit. I slid down after him to give him a boost back up. Then somehow we were in his apartment. He showed me a card he also got. It was from Adam, saying he loved him. I exclaimed that I didn't know Vincent was gay, then he read my card and pointed out a web address that I hadn't noticed. It was something football.com, I don't remember exactly. But the F in football was missing, it was like a puzzle or something. Pretty weak puzzle. I went to the website, but don't remember anything more.

----------


## Hiros

Lucid! for a few seconds  ::?:  Was very muddy, and I barely remember it.
I remember a bunch of other dreams decently though.

*Sunday 13th January, 2008
Angry Missing Mince*

I was at my friend Adrian's house. There was some kind of party, but everyone was sitting in an amphitheater that was in his lounge room. I met his new girlfriend Kat (Haven't met in real life yet), she was quite attractive with brown hair, wearing some kind of grayish sweater (eck).

I was carrying around a container of mince meat for some reason. People kept stealing it off me and I'd chase after them and grab it back. At one point Adrian took it and I got really mad. I super speed over to him, somehow he had gotten really far away, then I tried to elbow him in the face. I kept missing, but managed to grab the container back anyway.

Later, everyone was gone. I was apologizing to Adrian for trying to hit him and was explaining why I was so angry.

*Scrubs Sex*

I was watching this dream remotely, like it was a tv show but without a tv set. It was all Scrubs characters. JD's head was sitting in a recess in the wall and had a roast chicken stuffed inside it  ::lipssealed:: 

Jordan and Dr Cox where in an operating room, talking. Elliot was standing on the other side of the glass twirling her hair. Then Dr Cox came out of the operating room and started having sex with Elliot. It was very explicit. Elliot thought he was JD, but then saw his face and realized who it was. It didn't seem to phase her. Jordan was still in the operating room, watching through the glass.

*Lucid Rocket Launch*

Old ladies were talking to me in a small lounge area. I slowly realized it was a dream. By slowly I mean I was thinking that I was meant to be thinking something, but couldn't grasp what it is. A few minutes later I finally grasped it, I was dreaming. I immediately felt like I was partly awake already, so I quickly jumped straight up trying to get to another planet (as per monthly task). I started smashing through the roof but woke up after like a second.

*Elite Commando Hiros!*
I was in my friend Paul's house with a team of elite commandos. I was one of them. There was a volleyball net in the main room and people were playing volleyball, but with a basketball. I couldn't get it over the net with my fists, even if I tried throwing it properly. So I kicked it instead. I could kick really well, and the other commandos were impressed, saying I had a 3rd growth kicking ability which was the best of the team.

There was another room to the side and in the hallway before it was a box hanging from the roof, suspended by netting. Whenever I went past I would climb over the box by grabbing onto the netting. It was quite difficult as it was a fairly small box. I did it a bunch of times and succeeded all but the last time. In this other room was a large table and people where sitting on it. Paul's sister was there, but it didn't look like her. It was a hot dark haired girl. She kept giving me missions. I don't remember them, except for one. I had to lower the garage door so some girl would be able to get back in the house. I went back where the volleyball net was and out the back where the balcony should be (the house is perched on the side of a hill) there was a garage door. no walls or roof, just the door. It lowered downwards like a drawbridge. So I lowered it and some girl sitting on a rock in midair was able to then cross the garage door and enter the house. I was congratulated for saving her by the other commandos.

----------


## Hiros

Last night I tried really hard to do ParadigmShift's WILD method.
I've been trying regular WILDing for a few weeks and thought this would help me. I still do. But unfortunately I woke naturally an hour before my alarm went off (5 hours after going to sleep) and was too awake for it to work. I tried for 20 minutes. Then gave up but couldn't get back to sleep for another hour at least. GRRRR.

My recall is bad today, I didn't get up to write in my journal during the night so its all a big jumble of memories.

*Monday 14th January, 2008
Invisible Twins, Telekinesis and Headless Criminals*

I was going to other peoples houses for some reason. At one house there were these twin girls, maybe about 7 years old, but they were invisible. Pretty much ghosts, but they weren't. I could see them, but their parents and anybody else couldn't. They had made a slide out of jelly in their house or something like that. I thought it was disgusting.

They followed me to another house and were bugging me by carrying items around making it look like they were flying.

At yet another house I was using telekinesis to play a piano remotely while I was sitting at a table with a bunch of other people. A friend of mine seemed to be there and knew what I was doing, so he/she (don't remember) suggested that the electronic keyboard in the other corner must have been left on with one of those programmed routines active.

At some other point, I was walking through my old high school. I went to the kiosk and was looking for the price of a coke, but couldn't find it.

I was outside my house and there was a clone of me that had been arrested for... something. I had removed his legs, arms and head to prevent him escaping before the cops arrived. Then sometime later... the cops came back, and the invisible twins where also there. He wanted to release the criminal, but his head, arms and legs had gone purple. I told him they must have gone off and he'd have to buy a new head for him.

----------


## Hiros

*Tuesday 15th January, 2008
Don't let blind people drive!*

I was looking at a map of my local area trying to find a router to get somewhere. I don't recall where I was going, but the map was labeled with all the correct area names, but was completely incorrect, yet consistent. There were rivers everywhere on the map.

Then I was in a car with 3 other people. 2 cousins, and an old man I don't know. The old man was driving, but he was also blind. Not completely, his eyes where white but he said he could still see basic blobs. We're driving along the freeway for quite a while with no problems, then my cousins stop paying attention and I get nervous and start paying attention to where the guy is driving. The road curves right but he keeps driving straight ahead. I call out "go right!", but he's deaf too and doesn't hear me. We just miss those water barrels on the side of the road and run straight into a cliff face at full speed. It doesn't feel like a sudden stop, it doesn't feel like anything.

I don't remember much about what happened next. I think someone else came to pick us up. In the car I felt guilty about the crash because I saw it coming and didn't do enough to prevent it. I kept talking to the others and trying to make myself feel better. I don't remember what was actually said.

We then went to a funeral for the blind guy, who apparently had died in the crash. At the funeral I remember walking into a church, and outside there were 2 caskets, one regular size, and the other was long and thin, as if it was for a snake or something.

My cousin and myself carried the old mans casket outside after whatever happened inside and laid it on a large grate next to the snake casket. It then lit on fire. The grate was like a large barbecue. I was looking a my cousin and he was wearing a white t-shirt that said "Holiday Radio" on the front in plain black lettering.

I can't remember what else happened... but I know the dream was much longer than that and more structured like there are parts in between that I've forgotten.

----------


## Hiros

LUCID! And from an RC, also. First time I've done an RC within a dream.

Couldn't remember anything from Wednesday night  :Sad: 
But here's last night.

*Thursday 17th January, 2008
Giant Keyboard*

I was at a school and Mum and myself were teaching my Grandmother some kind of math represented by numbers and words on a giant keyboard that was on the blackboard. Not drawn on the blackboard, but physical keys sticking out of it. Each key was about as big as two fists put together.

We were trying to explain to her how knowledge advances and so do teaching methods, so modern day kids now learn this stuff in year 9 and can understand it, even though she never learn it at school and therefor is having trouble understanding it now.

The math itself made no sense, it was something along the lines of pressing the keys to add up the numbers printed on them and the total was somehow equal to a certain phrase of spoken text.

*Paul's Visit Part 1*

My friend Paul came over to my house. He was driving a green Mustang that had "Titana Ratana" printed on the bonnet. Apparently he was pissed off at his parents because he just found out his real name was Titana Ratana. Next thing I know he's in our lounge room, right in the middle on a mattress and sleeping bag. He was watching NCIS on our TV, I was annoyed because I wanted to watch Stargate instead.

I picked up my dog and carried him around, and Paul commented that he was really tall. He was the same size in the dream, less than a foot tall, so I don't know what he was talking about. But then saw there was a second dog on the couch, a clone. It was eating bacon, so I went to the kitchen and found lots of plates full of bacon. Don't remember anything else.

*Paul's Visit Part 2*

This one seemed like a continuation of the previous one. I was awake for a few minutes writing down part 1 then went back to sleep and had this one.

I was in my bed, and Paul and a few other mates where in my room giving me some kind of tv quiz. The first question was about a show called Farscape. I got it right, but don't remember what it was. The second question I couldn't hear properly, they repeated it 4 times and I still couldn't understand, so I took the paper from them and read it myself. I turned on my bedside light to read it. There was only a small pinpoint of light coming out of the globe so I held the paper right up to it and could only read one word at a time as I moved the paper through the light.

The question was something about the Allied fleet finding some kind of destroyer ship, and what they did after that. I didn't have a clue what the answer was so I said "I don't recall that". Paul told me I suck, but he had a girls voice. He said the answer was "a robot did the chicken dance underground in their base to destroy it". I was confused, so grabbed the paper back again and saw it said Star Trek on the top. So I said, "I see now why I got it wrong. I hate Star Trek."

*The brown door*

I was in my grandparents old house. I held my nose and tried to breath, it worked! I was lucid, but it felt very real so I did it again. It worked again! Then it slowly went very unstable. Its like I was cross eyed. Everything was doubled over and very blurry. I could barely see anything. So I stumbled through the house, trying to focus my vision by willing it. The corridor near the kitchen didn't lead to the place it should, but instead the back of the bathroom. I started to get creeped out. The whole house was empty, no furniture or people.

The bathroom was just white tiles on the walls and floors with 3 doors. The one I came in from, the real door (as in the door that exists in the real house), and a brown door next to the real door. I had a slight panic feeling for some reason. I did another RC just to make sure. Yep, could still breath. I went to open the brown door thinking there might be some hot girl behind it. But the door was really short and I couldn't find a door handle. Everything was still extremely blurry, so I was feeling around for a handle but still couldn't find it. I gave up and went through the real door, but had a slight panic feeling again, as if something scary would be on the other side. There wasn't, it was the real corridor that I should have been in earlier.

To the left was the toilet door, and in front of me the a bedroom door. I went to open the toilet door, again afraid that something might be there, but I told myself "I if expect something bad, it will be something bad". But I couldn't help it. As it opened I was peering in very anxiously. Nothing was there, not even a toilet. Just bare walls. Then I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 18th January, 2008
Vacation*

I was at my friend Daniels holiday house down by the beach. His family was there, and I seemed to be staying with them. Although I was looking for a small unit to live in instead. I knew there was one for sale nearby and was searching the area for it but couldn't find it.

Just over the back fence I found some old furniture, like a couch, some bunk beds, a desk etc. They were all weathered and old, paint flaking off etc. I thought for a moment that perhaps this is whats for sale and the walls and roof are not included. But I decided that wasn't the case and kept looking.

I went up to the top floor of the house (3 stories) and looked out over the balcony trying to see what I was looking for from up there. Daniels sister was there also and we heard some commotion 2 stories below. She jumped straight over the edge, so I followed. Didn't get hurt falling 3 stories, but it seemed someone else was living on the ground floor. They were saying that they lost their baby. The Father had a nightmare about their baby being gone, and then woke to find he was missing. The parents had since lowered the toilet seats to stop it drowning (?  ::?: ). I helped look for the baby. I don't think we found it, but the next thing I remember was doing something else.

I went up into the roof, Daniels dad was there working on the roof which was incomplete. He seemed annoyed that I was up there because it was dangerous. Dan's brother was also there. He was playing his Nintendo DS. His friend, who was also there, was begging me to play my DS. I gave it to him and he was looking for a game to play. Dan's brother had 2 games sitting on the plaster of the roof, Nintendogs and Bomberman. The friend chose Bomberman. Then I was trying to get closer to an unfinished area of roof tiles so I could look down for the unit I was looking for. I couldn't get close enough to the gap, and I kept almost falling through the plaster into the rooms below. I'd lose balance and fall in the plaster, then it would bend downward like it was going to give way but I'd quickly get my balance back onto the wooden beams. Then I woke up, couldn't remember the dream at first, but it came flooding back to me after about 5 minutes of lying there.

*The Immortal Prince*

_This dream takes place in the world of Amyrantha, from the "The Tide Lords" books by Jennifer Fallon. (I'm currently reading book 2 of 4, they're fantastic, link here). This is the first time I've had a dream thats entirely set in a particular fictional universe. Its usually mixtures of everything rather than solidly based in just one. Comments on the book to explain the dream will be in Italics, like this._

I was an Immortal, a Tide Lord, I was hanging out in some house with a bunch of random people, including Cayal, the Immortal Price. He was the one who Immolated me. _To become Immortal, you are burned by the Eternal Flame. If you have the will to live, you become an Immortal and possibly a Tide Lore (Able to use tide magic), if not, you die._

It was low tide in the dream and I wasn't able to use any tide magic. But we wanted to Immolate a friends Uncle who was very sick and wished to live. So we grabbed a knife (this is where is deviates slightly from the book) and we stabbed him in the forehead, just with the tip of the blade. Pulled it back out and then lit the blood on the tip on fire with the Eternal Flame (which I was carrying on a torch), then inserted it back into the wound.

We removed the knife and the wound immediately healed over. _Immortals heal from any injury, even removing their head will grow back a new head without any memories, making them a blank slate. The more extreme the injury, the faster they heal. To the point where something that would immediately destroy them won't harm them at all. Making it impossible to kill them._

Right as we finished, I realized this was not the man we were meant to help. This was the friends father instead of her uncle. This man didn't want to become Immortal. But it was too late. I felt so guilty. This man would now have to live forever, something thats a terrible burden for someone who doesn't embrace it.

I explained to the man, who was also sick, that his pale skin would shed and fully heal itself within a few hours, since it isn't that serious it would take longer. I then grabbed the knife and cut a small knick in my arm to demonstrate. We both watched as the pool of blood got sucked back into the wound and it completely healed over.

I was then talking to Cayal about the Eternal Flame and asking where he got the new one. _In the book he managed to extinguish the flame by dumping a large portion of the ocean onto it, flooding the land and creating the great lakes in the process_. Apparently the new flame came from a meteor from the tide star, that crashed into an ice cream truck a few days earlier.

I started wondering out loud if the eternal flame was actually eternal itself, or named that way to describe what it makes the people it burns. I tried blowing it out, but it wouldn't go out. Cayal said you could blow it out, but you'd have to blow really hard. I'd have to wait for high tide. Then I woke up.

*The Telepathic Tide Lord
*
_This dream is also set in Amyrantha, but with a bit of our world mixed in._

I was a Tide Lord again, but this time I could use Telekinesis. I was on a field trip with a school, posing as a student, despite apparently being a 5 thousand year old immortal. My real life ex-friend Adam is there, and he's trying to cook some eggs... in an oven. He is annoyed because they are burnt, as he set the egg timer for 35 minutes instead of 20.

There was another nameless Tide Lord there that was telepathic. He had just discovered that he could "forward" thoughts on from one person to another. So I had him read the mind of a girl that I suspected liked me and forward it on to me. At first it wouldn't work, but then I could hear her thoughts. It was as if she was speaking out loud, but her lips weren't moving and she wasn't paying any attention to me. She was thinking I was kinda cute, but a bit weird. Then I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

Hmm, Zero recall at all the last 2 nights. Grrrr. My recall appears to be getting worse. Or I just had a great streak of memory recall when I started this journal and its come to an end...  ::?: 

Although just now I may have remembered something from a dream, but can't be sure. I remember seeing a scene from the show Veronica Mars but it played out differently to how it should have. I haven't watched the show recently, so I'm pretty sure it was from a dream last night.

----------


## Hiros

*Monday 21st January, 2008
Board Game of Weirdness*

The beginning of the dream is hazy and I barely remember it, but I seemed to be in some fictional country fighting a war with some warlord guy. It reminded me of the game Heavenly Sword as this warlord was dressed in the same kind of armor as the king in that game. I think I was in charge of an army, but can't be sure. And I traveled around different countries.

Towards the end of this part of the dream I met up with this warlord in an open field. He had the armor previously mentioned and a staff with a light at the top. But weirdest of all, I remember his face. It was General Hammond from Stargate SG1. We both grabbed each other by the neck and were spinning each other around until we let go, both flying off in different directions. I landed right in front of a cliff and ran right off the edge because I couldn't stop in time. I was falling toward a patch of grass, and right below me was a fist sized burnt area of grass, with a ring of ash around it. I was aiming for it. I then continued running and jumped off a series of cliffs, trying to land on this ash mark every time. This section of the dream repeated itself several times, taking me back to General Hammond and being thrown again, as if I was retrying the challenge.

After it continued, I finally reached a ladder painted onto the ground, like some kind of board game. I was at my friends Holiday house again, like in the dream from last Friday. This time a group of my friends were there, as well as some girls I've never seen before who were in their pajamas. This board game was painted onto the wooden floor of the main room. We were playing some kind of game, racing each other while mentally playing video games... in our heads. It was like I was replaying the events at the start of Final Fantasy 7 in my mind and taking a step to the next rung of the painted ladder after each scene. At some point the game i was mentally replaying became some weird variation of Tomb Raider, where Lara was flying with a jet pack. I was winning the board game, but we had to stop because Bob wanted to paint over the floor again so it was easier to see the ladders.

We all took a break and were standing around the game area in a big circle while some people where covering up the ladders with big blankets. There was some strange guy who looked kind of like a guy I know named Chad, except he had big eyes that almost popped out of his head. He was talking to Tim and telling him where I lived. One of the unknown girls asked what the address was and Tim said we were going there afterwards. I was only eavesdropping and wasn't aware we were going to my place, I hadn't invited them.

The unknown girl then told me she was about to explode. Thats the last thing I remember.

_My thoughts: Completely wack dream, almost no structure to it. And chock full of video game stuff. While I am a big geek, I'm not as big a geek as my dreams suggest  I haven't even played a game in almost 3 weeks. But I love that my dreams are so influenced by them._

*Trespassing in the Amazon*

Don't remember much of this one, I was in the amazon, but it looked more like a wildlife sanctuary. With sectioned off areas and clear paths past them. I remember looking at a map on a billboard and trying to figure out a path out of there as I myself and a group of random people where being chased by a tribe of amazonians who seemed to want to kill us for trespassing.

----------


## Hiros

*Tuesday 22nd January, 2008
Sleep Score*

I was trying to achieve a score of 130... for something. I only had 70. To raise my score I had to sleep to raise attributes, and these attributes would contribute to my score in different ways.

At some point I was around a campfire with a bunch of people. One of the people, someone called Alex (don't know them IRL), was talking about how he had trouble sleeping to raise his attributes because he had to sleep on a tree branch and kept falling off during the night. He was saying he came up with a solution by turning into an Eagle each night. That way he could sleep on the branch without falling off. He did this every night except Thursday and Sunday, as he was allowed to sleep in his bed on those nights.

*Immortal Hearts*

_This dream was freaky, kinda scary, and even gory. I don't recall having gore in a dream before, not even blood normally. I didn't remember it when I first woke though, so I didn't wake up scared which was fine with me._

I was at some kind of magic show. The magician was a guy in a brown trench coat. He was rigged up to a harness that was on a line going across the room and had a lever to release the weight that would then pull him across the line. He called a volunteer up from the audience and hypnotized him. This audience member then pulled the lever and the trench coat guy was pulled off stage by the rig. He then came back on stage, harness free, and pulled out a scalpel... He began cutting into the hypnotized volunteers chest. The victim just sat there, didn't even flinch while the trench guy surgically removed his heart! He then pulled out a much larger knife and ripped his own chest open, then shoved the victims heart into his chest, which proceeded to heal up around it.

The audience was horrified and started running away. I ran backstage with 2 other people, a tall hot blonde girl and some short guy. We were being chased for a while until the bad guy caught up with us. Right before he attacked, his torso was ripped open from behind. I could see right through his chest to the man behind him who had just ripped his heart out. This new guy then cut his own chest open and inserted the bad guys heart, it then healed over. He explained to us that they were both Immortal. They couldn't die, but their body would deteriorate unless infused with fresh genetic material. He was trying to stop this bad guy, and to keep fit he had to feed off the bad guy.

This happened a few more times, chased by the bad guy, saved by the good guy who then ripped the bad guys heart out and shoved it into his own chest... Quite disturbing.

At some point we were on a train. It was about to reach the end of the track so we had to bail out. We jumped out and landed in the dirt. Then the train crashed into the end of the track. A large shipping container from the train was sliding towards us and was about to crush the tall hot blonde girl. I held up my right hand and stopped it Telekinetically. I could feel the invisible barrier in front of the container straining under the force, but slowly it stopped right in front of her. I don't remember exactly what happened afterward, I think the bad guy caught up to us and I woke up when he was ripping the short guys heart out.

_My thoughts: Completely wacko and disturbing, but some interesting ideas in it also. Immortals removing peoples hearts and absorbing them into their chest to maintain their physical body... I like that idea! And I don't recall seeing something like that in a movie or anything before. I'll have to remember that for future reference._

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 23rd January, 2008
Underground Water Slide*

I was in a dry desert area and it started to rain (I think, it may have been something else happening, all I remember is that I was looking for cover), so I found a big chasm in the ground that opened up into a cave and went in. But the ground of this cave had another edge and so on and so on, with about 5 or so platforms in all. As I was traveling down each one I remember having to dodge sand that was falling off the edge of the platform above that I was ducking under.

At some point I reached a water slide made of rock. So I went rocketing down it, insanely fast. I shot out into a rock pool at what seemed to be a water amusement park. There were a bunch of people in the pool oblivious to my arrival. In the center of the pool was a table with computers on it, like some kind of computer kiosk. On the screen was a bunch of spam. Just lots of advertisements and banners and such. Right in the middle was an ad for advanced ring tones that show a shaking face of the caller and says their name out loud. It was showing faces of random people that I know in reality. The most prominent in my memory is of my parents friend Pam's face.

Then I woke up, with my bladder about to burst. No wonder there was so much water in my dream  ::D: 

*The Bird Eating Witch*

I was at home and had inherited my cousins birds in a big bird cage. There were also some cats in there. (_He doesn't own any birds or cats in reality_). I was outside on the balcony that my house somehow had (_no balcony in reality_) and decided I should let the birds out of the cage and trust that they didn't fly away. A few minutes later I couldn't find one of the birds, a canary. So I went looking for it and found an orange feather in the garden below. I immediately knew that one of the cats must have gotten it. I did however think it was odd that the cat would decide to eat the bird after I released them from a cage where it could easily have killed all the birds. I followed a trail of feathers until I found the cat with a dead canary in its mouth.

The cat then turned into a tall Witch. I don't recall the actual transformation. I think I may have gone off to do something else and come back to find the Witch, but I knew that the cat was the Witch. She was very attractive and wore a long form fitting black cloak with a high collar. She told me she was planning to take over all the hotels in the area. Apparently I somehow knew that my house was actually a hotel that I had inherited from my father, who had died. She had killed him.

So I attacked the Witch. I lunged at her but she fly away. I followed her by flying to the top of rooftops, running across the roof, flying to the next roof and so on. I couldn't fly higher than the rooftops, but I was flying with one arm out most of the time, like Superman.

At some point I reached another hotel and went inside. The Witch was there, but disguised. I knew it was her but didn't act straight away. I think I just walked around the hotel, which was more like a gift shop. I remember clearly looking at the sign out the front. It was a Neon text sign that said Hotel, but the H wasn't working. So it just said "otel" in pink neon lights. I then went up to the Witch whom was now outside and took her by surprise. I had her in a choke hold, she broke free and tried to fly off, but I grabbed her leg and pulled her back, then punched her in the face. She went down and I took off the ring on her finger and placed it on mine.

I then spoke with the owner and he thanked me for saving his hotel and we chatted about my plans to keep mine. I was going to sell my shares so that I could run the hotel myself as an investment (_Wth? My dreams never make any sense_). While I was speaking with the owner I flew up to rooftop level and began to drift back to the ground. Then I thought about the ring I had on from the witch, it was apparently the source of her power, so I tried to fly back up without pushing off the ground like usual and it worked. I just floated there at shoulder level while talking with the owner.

Next thing I remember I was with someone who had a motorbike, the hotel owner came up to us and pulled the accelerator on the handlebar. The motorbike started to turn evil and began transforming. I quickly sprayed it with something that made the parts rust and stopped it transforming. I then realized the owner was in league with the Witch. Then I woke up.

_My thoughts: I liked this dream. It was enjoyable and had an actual plot, albeit a crazy one. I might try and sketch the ring that the witch had and add it to this post. It was a really neat looking ring I thought. Although I wouldn't wear it in reality._

_Edit: I've attached a crappy sketch of the ring. Didn't turn out as good as it is in my head._

----------


## Hiros

*Thursday 24th January, 2008*
No Recall

*Friday 25th January, 2008
Homers Sign*

I'm somewhere with an in ground pool, but the pool is empty, no water. Homer Simpson is there playing in an area to the front of the pool where there is a lot of sand. He slides down a slide going "Weeee". Then he goes over to some mounds of sand, there is a sand castle and other shapes made out of some of the sand and they all have signs labeling them. There is also a shovel sticking up out of the sand, but there is no sign on it. Homer needs a shovel so he's reading all the signs. The signs seems to have hieroglyphics on them, but he reads them in english. When he gets to the shovel he reads the sign that doesn't exist, but because it doesn't exist he doesn't realize there is a shovel there despite saying out loud "Shovel number 1". I found this hilarious somehow and was laughing uncontrollably.

I climb down into the pool and there is a garden on the bottom. Bart and Lisa Simpson are there. They are reading signs on the sides of the pool. The signs are again in some kind of hieroglyphics, but when they read them out they are speaking french (_it sounded like french and I recognized it as french, but I don't actually know french so it was just gibberish_). There are however english subtitles! One of the signs says "Rabbits hump by the window". I suddenly noticed a window behind a bush on the side of the pool, so I pulled the bush aside a bit and there were two "rabbits" there, but they looked like giant cotton balls that glided around.

Sometime later I needed to travel down the coast to tell everybody that they're actually in a movie and aren't real (_wtf, how did I not get lucid from this?_). But... I realize that if we do this we will end up helping people on the way and decide not to enlighten them as it is better for them, just like in the movies. (_damn, I love crazy dream logic, where does it come from? lol_). This is the last I remember.

*The Expelled Clown*

I'm in some outdoors area, it might be a park or something. Its right near a TV network building. I meet a clown who says he is not allowed into the TV network building because he told a bad joke on the air. He told me the joke, but I can't quite remember what it was.

Myself and a bunch of other people including the clown decide to storm the building. We break through the gate and go up some steps inside the entrance. The clown meets another clown halfway up and they hug each other then run off down a side corridor. Myself and a couple of other people stop and pick up these portable sensor things that come out of the floor. They're the size of a fist and egg shaped. You are meant to throw them at something and it sticks, tracking the subject, disabling some electrical systems and acting as a camera.

We are then chasing cars through a series of tunnels. I threw my sensor at one and it stuck to the rear bumper bar. I also now have about 4 dinosaurs following me like bodyguards, they are very colourful and varied like toy dinosaurs a child might have, but full sized. Some of the dinosaurs would keep getting stuck as these bulkhead doors lowered to stop our pursuit. We'd have to stop multiple times and I would open the bulkhead manually with super strength. Then we'd continue.

*Spiderman's True Identity*

I was at my dad's friend's holiday house (_He doesn't actually have one in reality_). It was late at night and I found the front door partially open. I got paranoid that someone was trying to break in. There was a girl living there, moderately attractive, very dark skin and massive lips. She had to borrow my jeans as her pants were dirty. After she put them on, I walked over to her and she proceeded to give me some oral sex. Immediately I heard someone coming and quickly pulled away.

Stella's mother and my dad come into the room (_Stella being someone I know in reality only loosely by association, and her mother I've never met, but thats who I recognized this person as_). My dad finds some pieces of paper on a bookshelf and shows it to Stella's mum. It has some weird numbers and stuff on it that look like some kind of weird software memory addresses, something like 900F4E6A x 8001E4FF. Stellas mum asked me what it was and thats what I told her, "a memory address of some kind".

The next thing I know, I'm on my way home and have stopped at a small town. In the center of town there is a large stone monument set in the grass and it was a kitchen sink built into the top. There are clean plates stacked all around the sink, sitting on the stone. There is also a dirty plate, so I clean it. Its very hard to do because its so high up. I then decide I should wash the jeans I had lent to the girl earlier. I try to find a way up to the top so I can sit on the stone and do it. There is a wooden platform on one side and on it is a knee springboard. Its just a rubber section that looks like the end of a diving board and bounces up and down a bit. I kneel on it and try to bounce up to the top but can't make it, so I give up and decide washing the jeans can wait until I get home.

I'm at home now and Stella, Stella's mum and a friend Anthony are all there. But they're leaving. They're getting into a golf cart in my garage. I wave goodbye and they drive out a door thats next to the main garage door (_There is no door there in reality_)

I'm watching tv in my lounge room, I don't recall what was on, but I kept getting interrupted by someone trying to break into the house through the front door and I keep closing the door back on them. After a few times I see that its Spiderman on the other side trying to get in and rob the place. He shoots a web at me but I brush it off. The next time he attempts to come in, I open the door wide, grab the web he shoots at me and use it to pull him closer, then punch him in the face. I then remove his mask and find that its none other than... Stella's mum!

Apparently Stella is sick and needs an operation too live, but she doesn't have the money to pay for it so she's robbing peoples houses. I felt sorry for her and said "Well you can't keep doing this. Even if you get away with it you won't make enough money. But I'll donate some toward the cause. Maybe you can find another way?". I give her $10 out of the wallet I'm carrying, but then realize it's my Dad's wallet. I then go to find mine in my bedroom and wake up.

----------


## Hiros

YES! Lucid.

*Saturday 26th January, 2008*
No Recall. I didn't try to remember anything today as I went to bed really late and wanted as much sleep as possible. Usually I set an alarm for 4 hours and then I always remember quite well, as long as I write down dot points of what I remember.

*Sunday 27th January, 2008
Stay Alive: The movie*

I was watching a movie in this dream. No screen, I was just there watching the action from a disembodied position. I don't really remember the first time watching it, but when it was over I went back and watched some of the scenes again via a dvd like menu. The title of the movie was "Stay Alive" and it was written in worms.

The entire movies takes place in a single large building, like a tower really. There was two main characters, a man and a woman. And there was a bad guy who could fly. The man was some kind of scientist and took the woman to his lab that required fingerprint access. The lab has a big plastic eyeball in the center of the room. But the bad guy was there and the man got in trouble for bringing someone else to the lab. The man introduced the bad guy as someone in his flying class.

Now the bad guy is somehow mind controlling another woman and makes her jump off the building to her death. There is this awesome looking garden on a large balcony area, this is where she jumps off, and the main characters watch from another tier of this huge balcony.

At some point the main guy is gone, I think the bad guy killed him. Now it's just the woman who opposes him. She knows that the bad guy kills people while disguised as a man with a mustache. She can't tell anyone the truth because he has threatened her family and is following her around to keep an eye on her. So instead she keeps dropping hints to people, but nobody gets it.

At the end of the movie, the woman and the bad guy are fighting on top of the building, in the rain. He's flying around taking swipes at her and she seems to be fast and strong, dodging him then grabbing his leg and swinging him into the back of a billboard.

*The Forgotten Dream*

I woke up and remembered a dream I had, but was so tired I couldn't be bothered writing it down, So I recalled it in my head a few times hoping I'd remember it. But after I had the lucid below, I can't recall a single detail from this one.

*My New Place*

The start of the dream all blurs together, but basically I had just moved into a new place with a bunch of friends. There was Kieran, Jason, Andrew, Adam, Daniel and someone called "Butchy" who I don't know in reality. I was unpacking some of my things and setting up my bed, which was just a mattress on the floor. Everyone else was sleeping in the same room and there were matresses all over the floor. Then I setup my computer.

Next thing I know, I'm using my computer, but the mouse isn't working properly. I look down at it and its not a mouse. It one of those childrens play toys with colourful buttons all over it. Damn, I realize I left my mouse at my old house. So then I'm walking around the house asking everyone if they have a spare mouse. Nobody did. Then I went to bed.

I don't recall the details of what happened next, but it feels like a long time passed. We all went to work in a mini-bus, we all seemed to work at a shopping center. Then I was at home again and cleaning dishes in the kitchen. It was a complete mess and I thought to myself "This is what you get for living with slobs!"

More stuff happened that I don't remember, then I was in the lounge room and it looked just like the lounge of where I really live, but suddenly I noticed that there was an entertainment unit where the study doors should be and I said "They shouldn't be there... I'm in a dream!". In hindsight I don't think I was thinking very clearly though. I didn't think to do anything I had planned to do in my next lucid, nor did I think to try the monthly task. It ended up turning into a recreation of my last great lucid, but better.

I ran outside where it was night time and I was thinking "lights on", but nothing happened. Then I thought the sun should rise really fast, I held up my hand and said "daytime!". The sun immediately came up above the horizon and crossed the sky. It looked a little odd because i could clearly see the edge of the sun instead of it having a glow, nor did I have to squint. But it was daytime so good enough  :smiley:  The sun kept moving though and I had to say "stop!", "back", "back further" and "stop!" to get it roughly in the center of the sky, then I said "good enough, its a dream so the light will last forever".

I ran over to a mini-bus that was on the side of the road, as I approached I was thinking "where's Kristen?". Sure enough, there she was in the back of the bus. Kristen Bell (Heroes, Veronica Mars), same as in my previous decent lucid. But this time she looked more real. I got on the bus and sat opposite her. Then without prompting we started making out. I realized my eyes were closed and decided to open them so I could still see and hopefully keep myself grounded so I don't lose it. It worked for a little while, then suddenly I realized we were having sex. I think I lost lucidity for a moment when I started getting self conscious about the fact we were on a bus, but it quickly returned and I told myself it's just a dream, I can do it anywhere I want.

During the whole last bit, the bus had reached a shopping center, then turned around and started to go back. When it reached my house again, We got off. As I walked past the front the driver was looking at me funny, so I said "You're just jealous right?". He shrugged at me.

Next thing I know, Kristen's gone. I start looking around and think "I should summon someone else instead", before I can think of anyone I spot someone just behind a bush, I can't see who it is. As I walk towards them they start moving away. So I run, and they run. Then I jump forward and glide quickly towards them. I reach her right as she's entering the front door of what is no longer my lounge room, but a reception area with a corridor on the right.

As I grab her arm, she turns around and its Amy Acker. (I saw her yesterday in an episode of Alias. Looked her up on tv.com just now as I didn't know her name. She played Peyton) I was like "Ohh, nice surprise". We got inside and then Kristen came through the door, but now she had Red hair. I quickly grabbed her by the arm too, then started walking down the corridor looking for a room. I then woke up abruptly, no warning that the dream was going to end, it was perfectly clear still until suddenly I was in bed.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Cool lucid!  :smiley: 

So a chicken mouse doesn't get you lucid but an entertainment system does?  ::lol::

----------


## Hiros

Yeah, apparently  ::D:  happens a lot. I'll be flying around punching people or getting robbed by spiderman, no clue. But then out of nowhere I become lucid because something minor is wrong.

I think the more grounded in reality it is, the easier it is no notice something wrong. Like in this one, it wasn't my real house and I had no clue, but then at that one point the lounge looked like my real lounge and thats when i noticed something was off.

----------


## Hiros

Ohh, I just remembered a fragment of my forgotten dream from last night.

*Sunday 27th January, 2008
The Forgotten Dream*

I was climbing a steep hill, I think it was part of the Kakoda trail. I think at the time I was playing some kind of game and trying to beat someones score.

----------


## Hiros

*Monday 28th January, 2008
The Ant Lords*

_I didn't remember this dream at first, but 15 minutes or so after I woke up I remembered the ants and then the rest slowly came back from that. It was a fairly epic dream, but unfortunately I can't place most of the events in their correct order. So I'm just guessing._

There were these powerful beings who could control giant ants that lived underground. They would roam about the world like ordinary people and pick fights with other ant lords (I didn't call them ant lords in the dream, I'm just using it now).

I was also a powerful being of some sort. I could fly, had super strength and was invincible. I was the only one who would stand up to these Ant Lords.

There was a war going on between two ant lords. A pregnant woman and a man. Taking place in the battlefield on the map below. It was a barren area of dirt with a big anthill in the center. It started with just the two antlords, myself on the womans side and a bunch of other people standing around. As the battle progressed, giant ants began to pour out of the anthill. They came up to chest height, were blue in colour and had red blood smeared pincers at their mouth. They were all on the mans side, but we were churning through them like butter. I was grabbing them and throwing them into other ants, completely fearless as I couldn't be hurt. An one point the woman began summoning her own ants, and while she was doing so she had her baby. The baby quickly grew into a giant and began squishing all the ants. The womans ant army had grown to the same size as the mans, but there was no room for them to battle and win so we fell back into the football fields area. There were a lot of people on the field, so I was running around rounding them up and urging them back into the far corner out of harms way. The two ant armies battled each other until they were both defeated. At some point the giant had gone and the woman was pregnant again.

I flew around the area on the map for a while, just flying along the bridge to the city and back trying to impress the civilians I think. I held one arm out in front to go fast.

I was on the roof of one of the buildings in the park area mediating a meeting between the pregnant woman and another ant lord, another woman. They were enemies and were organizing a battle to take place in that location the next day. I was there to prevent them starting one on the spot. I then planned to evacuate the area before the fight.

More time was spent just flying around at high speeds. It was fun.
There were more details to the dream and it felt very long, but I can't remember them.

Heres a badly drawn map of the area I was flying around in and all the action was taking place, it was a very defined area that I remember well.

----------


## Hiros

Another Lucid. Although it was a Lucid nightmare with dinosaurs trying to kill me, and I didn't really feel lucid.

*Tuesday 29th January, 2008
Car Attachments and Hover boards*
_Status: Neutral_

I was at my house in my bedroom, except it wasn't my real house, just some random house I recognized as mine at the time. I was in my bedroom which was really long and had lots of beds along the wall. Random people where staying there. It was the middle of the night and I needed to write down the types of plugs coming out from each bed. I was reaching for my notebook next to my bed (_where I keep my dream journal in reality_), but I couldn't find it in the dark. So I turned the light on, grabbed the book then started looking at the plugs. There were these cables coming out from the foot of each bed and all connecting in the middle of the room. I started trying to identify each plug, but then someone at the end of the room woke up from the light and got angry with me. We went out into the kitchen and got some water.

Next thing I know, I'm jumping in a car with my friend Brett. He's driving.
As we're driving along, his car suddenly dies. So he rolls it into a service station. While we're there this car of Surfing hippies pull up and offer to give us a tow. So we hook the front right of the car onto the side of their car and they start dragging us along. I had moved into the drivers seat, but wasn't in control. Brett was in the passenger seat and there was now a tiny steering wheel there and a belt tying it to the main steering wheel.

Now we're back at the house, out the front. I have a hover board from somewhere. It reminds me of the one in Spiderman 3, but chunkier and made of old looking metal. I'm trying to control it but am having trouble. I can keep it balanced with my mind, or I can propel it forward with my mind, but I can't do both. So as soon as I start moving, I fall off. I decide the only way to do it is to hook it up to the surfers car and get towed along again, but I don't want to do that. Thats the last thing I remember.

*Jurassic Park - Under a Russian Mountain*
_Status: Nightmare with brief Lucidity_

I was in Russia with a tour guide. We were trekking through a large plain, moving towards a mountain. I was making an exploration documentary, although I didn't have any cameras or equipment. Just a torch light on my belt that I would aim at certain things as if I was framing a shot with a camera.

We came across a Banana plantation. I decided to steal a banana, but as soon as I did, a cop car showed up. So we started moon jumping from building to building to escape. We made it to a kind of track and started following that, the police were gone.

The track was all muddy and we realized there was an underground river just below the surface and I decided we should follow it and see where it leads.

We reached a cave at the base of the mountain we had been walking towards and we go inside to find this massive whirlpool of thick mud.  ::?:  The mud towards the center was bluish and it gradually became dark brown out towards the edges. It was fascinating and I kept aiming at it with my torch and talking about it. I don't recall what I was saying, something about an ancient civilization I think.

We stuck to the edge of the cave and made our way around to a door on the other side. The door lead down to a large room. There was a caravan on the right, and some doors on the left. At the back left corner there was a T-Rex head popping out of the wall! There was power cables and such around it that were glowing. I started to a get a little bit worried, thinking that if the power failed we'd be overrun with dinosaurs.

A group of other people turned up and said they had followed us from the bananas. A redheaded woman with them saw the T-Rex who was starting to get angry and roar. She screamed, pointed and shouted "The power's failing!"

The cables around the T-Rex started sparking and then it went dark. Suddenly the T-Rex smashed through the remainder of the wall and everyone scattered, heading to the closest door. I was the first to enter one of the rooms and I slammed the door shut behind me and locked it (It had one of these crappy locks in the door handle, where you turn the center of it). Then someone else reached the other side and banged on the door, I opened it and let them in, then closed and locked it again.

This repeated 4 or 5 times, and then the next knock I opened the door and a bunch of Velociraptors burst into the room. I freaked out and ran back out into the main room, I could hear people screaming behind me. I headed for the Caravan, thankfully the T-rex seemed to have disappeared, but there was a giant eagle in the room that started swooping towards me. I reached the Caravan in time and made it inside, the Redhead who said the power was failing was also there and told me to lock the door. I locked it and then she held her hand to it and large arcs of electricity came out of her hand, welding the door shut.

We were stuck there for quite a while, but could hear the Raptors snarling on the other side. Then I looked up at the roof and noticed there was a large sun roof with shutters in front of it. I said "S&^#, they'll come in the roof!". We both freaked out realizing there was no escape. I could hear them ripping at the roof. That when I started to think "I should turn this off, its only a game." I tried to, but it wouldn't work and then I thought "It's not working because it's not a game, it's a dream. I should wake myself up now."

I tried to wake up, but couldn't. I considered standing my ground and actually thought about how that often will get odd results like the enemy turning into something nice. But I couldn't do it. Then I panicked as the Raptors broke through the roof and I ran back out the door (apparently having welded the door shut didn't matter, it opened like normally). I was running back toward the first hiding room, turned around and saw one of the Raptors jump at me, there was no escape.

Thats when I got courage and stood my ground. I kicked it in the gut as it came down on me. Then grabbed its front claws as it tried to swipe me. I bend them outwards and heard its arms snap. Then I spun it around and put it in an arm lock. I pulled back and broke its shoulders completely. Then I grabbed its lifeless claw on one hand and started using it to slash at its body while it was wriggling around trying to escape. Then I slit its throat and it fell limp to the ground. I was suddenly really confident, the woman behind me had killed the other Raptor.

Then the Giant Eagle attacked me. I grabbed its legs as it swooped down and I slammed it into the ground. Then I jumped on it and held its head down. It had a really long neck. I pressed my knee into its windpipe and pushed all my weight down on it. I could hear its spine snap but it kept struggling. Then after a few moments it went limp. Then I woke up.

_My thoughts: Despite being terrified earlier on, the end of the dream was awesome. I felt really powerful having killed a Raptor with my bare hands . I'm almost disappointed the T-Rex didn't show up at the end. I would have liked to take that thing down too._

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 30th January, 2008
Flashes Before My Eyes*

_No recall for my main sleep period last night, but I woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep, fading in and out of a semi-conscious state for 2 hours. Very annoying, but during that time I had a series of short semi-dreams. Some of them where more like images I could see while still being able to feel my bed. I forgot most of them very quickly but a few vivid ones I still recall. I blame the alcohol for this situation  I wasn't drunk, but there was still a decent amount in my system.
_
- I was in a big white Ute that was rolling down a street. I couldn't move and the car would roll to a stop then suddenly get a boost and continue rolling until it stopped again. This repeated about 4 times. Meanwhile there was a large dog on the side of the road watching me. He wasn't moving with the car, but was always there in the same spot as if it was sliding along with me. The whole thing lasted perhaps 20 seconds.

- I was placing small wooden buildings, like a child's cubby house. It was a rocky area between two buildings and I was positioning a large human sized shack with one room, a door and a window, made purely of wood. And also a smaller dog house on stilts. But there was no steps for a dog to get up to it. I was inspecting the dog house and the floor had a green felt lining, but it was very worn in areas and the wooden floor showed through. The whole thing lasted perhaps a minute.

- This one was more of an image I could see while lying in bed. Hypnagogic Imagery I guess rather than a full dream. As soon as I realized I was in bed seeing this image, it faded and I came back to full awareness. The image was a photo of 3 girls in a messy apartment. There was a computer on a desk, behind a couch. Cans and food packaging was strewn all over the place. More importantly the 3 girls. One was lying on the couch, one was lying partially on the desk and partially on the back of the couch and the third was lying on the floor. They were just lying there with their shirts open at the front, no bras. It was like watching a photo panning across my field of view. Very vivid and realistic, although a bit strange, but also entertaining  :smiley:  The whole thing lasted perhaps 5-10 seconds.

----------


## Hiros

Barely any recall last night, but here goes anyway.

*Thursday 31st January, 2008
Random Fragments*

- I was building a Lighthouse with a construction crew. Complete with wooden scaffolding on the side to reach the higher areas.
At some point a construction worker said to me "It's built like a brick shit house".

- I was in an office and there was a girl there, but she was stuck to the wall like a paper cutout or something. I had to put 3D glasses on to see her properly in 3D.

- I was in a rush to go somewhere and trying to turn off my computer before I left. But it wouldn't turn off. I held the button down to cut the power, but still nothing. Then I realized there was a second computer sitting there and I was pressing the power on the wrong one. I had just turned on the second one, so I had to quickly cut power to both of them as I was really in a rush.

----------


## Hiros

Nightmare night last night! Nothing too bad though.

*Friday 1st February, 2008
The Black Screamer*
_Status: Mild Nightmare_

I'm at home in my parents room when darkness starts to form around my legs, suddenly there is something attached to my leg. I move away from the darkness and see its a Black Star fish shaped thing with yellow rings on each of its arms, and each arm ends in an open tube shape instead of a point, and its emitting darkness from them. Its mouth is attached to my leg. I then screamed, and in return it screams back. It scared the absolute crap out of me, and somehow I knew it was an Alien.

I couldn't get it off and after a while I calmed down, It didn't seem to be hurting me. I started experimenting with it. If I screamed it would scream back and seemed to feed off it. If I made other noises, like being happy, it would make angry noises and grumbling sounds, as if I wasn't doing what it wanted me too. There was a chart I was looking at that showed my emotions related to the emotions of the Black Screamer (as I now call it).

Even though I was no longer terrified by it, I had an urge to scream. Until eventually I couldn't scream anymore and my voice was hoarse. The Black Screamer then disappeared.

I spoke with my dad, telling him about it and warning him to stay away from darkness. He didn't believe me and said it was just a large spider. I turned on the radio and on it someone was talking about an alien radio signal. I told him that this proves it was an alien.

Sometime later, my extended family are over. They want to watch a movie, they have one hired that looks similar to Something About Mary but I don't recall what it was called. I'm organizing through my DVDs but keep placing them in the wrong place.

It starts getting dark in the room, near the floor and I begin to panic again telling everyone to be careful of the creature. My mum says something is down by her ankle. I sort of will it to come to me instead, and it does. I feel the urge to scream at it again but not out of fear, just a compulsion to see it react. I still can't scream. My dad rips it off my leg and we put it on my bed, then pin it down with safety pins.

I then woke up with my legs all sweaty, and it took me a good minute or so to realize it was a dream and the screamer wasn't waiting under my bed. I literally sat on my bed and wouldn't let my feet near the ground, it case it was there. Weird.

_My thoughts: My scream in this dream was very high pitched. However, I haven't screamed for as long as I can remember. My voice can't even go that high. So that was weird._

*I'm A Bad Driver*
_Status: Mild Nightmare_

I'm driving home from a party, but my reflexes are crap and its hard to reach the brake pedal as the seat is angled forward with my legs further away from the pedals. I spend the whole trip trying to adjust it, but for some reason I don't just stop the car and then fix it, I keep driving. 4 times during the trip I almost cause a major accident. Once I flew straight out into an intersection and missed getting hit by a wall of cars by a split second. Same thing 3 other times, but with individual cars who swerved out of the way.

At some point, either before or after the driving part, I was at some house and my Grandma and Cousins were there. She gave us all a Nintendo DS Lite. I already had one (as I do in reality) so I was going to give it back, but then realized I had been given a pink one and my cousin had a blue one. For some reason I decided to trade my original white one for the blue one so I could then sell the pink one on ebay. I don't know why, In reality I bought the white one over the blue one as I like it better.

----------


## Hiros

*Saturday 2nd February, 2008
Terminal*
_Status: Potential Nightmare if I had remembered it_

I only remembered this like an hour after I woke up. As such I don't remember being scared.

I was told by a doctor that I had a disease that made my muscles ache. I was told it was potentially fatal. Someone else there with me had it too and we were talking about finding a cure quickly. Thats all I remember.

Once I remembered the dream, my left arm began to ache for a few minutes... lol. The power of the mind, stupid thing.

*Sunday 3rd February, 2008
The Spaghetti Woman*
_Status: LUCID! with decent control_

I was walking along some streets near my house at night talking with some friends. I don't recall what we were talking about, but suddenly for no reason BAM, I knew it was a dream.
I jumped and flew straight up. I was looking up at the stars and decided I should try and reach another planet. I knew it was last months task, but I hadn't checked what this months is yet. I started picking up speed, and tried a technique I read on this forum somewhere, to imagine the wind hitting you with more force, and as I did I began to feel that wind, like a delayed reaction. It was working. But as I reached about the height of a skyscraper I began to lose stability and tilt forward. I couldn't keep my angle to go straight up. So I let myself drop and landed on a rooftop.

I then took off again heading for a cluster of stars directly above me. I began to angle forward again, and the star cluster followed. So now I was heading toward the stars still, but at a 45 degree angle to the ground. I held both arms out in front of me, like Superman. That worked and stabilized me. I kept going at that 45 degree angle and started picking up speed. Until I saw a high rise building on my left with a big penthouse apartment on the top level with glass windows all around. It looked nice so I went to land on its balcony instead. As I reached it, I lost my propulsion and was starting to fall. I had to revert to my old method of swimming motions to make the last few meters and reach the balcony.

I opened a sliding glass door and went inside. Everything was white. It was multilevel. I went down some steps and there was a white leather couch with a naked woman lying on it. Opposite it was a man painting her on a big white canvas on a stand. I went over and looked at the mans painting. It was just a big yellow circle. I jumped toward the couch and glided over to it. The woman was tall, with black hair. I started having sex with her, in what seems to be becoming the norm in my lucids, despite telling myself I'll do other stuff instead. I didn't keep it up for long though, I then walked back out on the balcony and jumped off without looking or hesitating. I glided down to a house below, except this house had no roof, I landed right in the middle of the kitchen.

There was a bunch of people there, and my mum was in the kitchen cooking Spaghetti. I flew around a bit, more like gliding really using only my running momentum to move through the air. I still couldn't propel myself anymore. I jumped up on the kitchen bench and then kicked everything over for the hell of it. Some salt shakers and a utensil jar fell to the ground and smashed, utensils going everywhere. I looked at my mum to see her reaction, planning to tell her I could do anything I wanted. But she didn't react, she seemed content to let me do whatever. So I grabbed the pot of Spaghetti, it was hot. Painfully hot. It actually hurt! I remember thinking I had never felt real pain in a dream before. So then I grabbed the Spaghetti out of the heated water and it hurt again but I put up with it and it quickly passed.

I then headed up some stairs and tried to levitate myself up the stairs without moving. It wouldn't work. Paul came walking down the stairs and I told him it should work, but won't. He said "You've lost your powers dude". I walked up the stairs and found myself in the penthouse again. Apparently it had moved from a high rise to this house  :smiley:  The man and the woman were gone. In some brief moment of insanity I decided to throw the Spaghetti I was still carrying and tried to make it form the woman from before. It worked, partially. It became the form of a woman, but it was still made of Spaghetti. The strands were all wriggling around a bit, especially those of her hair. She looked like Medusa. Then I woke up, seamlessly opening my eyes and seeing my clock.

*Strange Party*
_Status: Disturbing, preferred to be forgotten_

My friend, who's name I'll not mention, had invited me to some kind of sex party. I was intrigued but didn't want to go, he talking me into observing only. We were at some girls house, and there were a bunch of weird people there. A big sweaty guy wearing a towel, and a bunch of not so attractive women. Nobody was actually doing anything beyond an M rating, but a few of the ugly girls did take their tops off for brief moments.

I walked off down the street for some reason and came across locker rooms. Then I realized I didn't have my wallet with me, I must have left it at the house. I went back but couldn't find it, I was worried some pervert had stolen it. Then I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

*Monday 3rd February, 2008*
No recall

*Tuesday 4rd February, 2008
Chains of Olympus*
_Status: Barely Remembered_

All I recall from this one is that I'm in the PSP game God of War: Chains of Olympus and I'm swinging around large chains like nunchucks. I've never actually played the real game so I have no idea what it entails, but I was just swinging chains around  :tongue2:  I read something about the game yesterday, so that'd be where the dream came from.

Usually I don't recall any dreams from this first dream period, at all. Today I changed my routine and set my alarm to wake me in 3 hours instead of 4. Perhaps this is why I remembered something, I'll do it more often.

_I then tried to WILD for an hour! The longest I've tried before giving up. I achieved complete numbness of my body but could still feel it. I think I could have been more successful if my dad didn't come to wake up my sister in the room next door! He was way too loud, if I was asleep he would have woken me up. It definitely screwed up my attempt a bit._

*It's my Potpie!*
_Status: Long, Weird and Neutral_

I was at KFC with some friends, but I can't recall which friends exactly. I had ordered a Twister and got a free Wrap of some kind because this was my fifth Twister or something. There was this nice girl there who I had met there twice previously, so I gave my free Wrap to her. (_The free Wrap comes from a McDonalds voucher I had in reality for one of those chicken wraps_) We talked a bit and then she asked my help to play a game. She was holding one of those KFC privilege cards, but on the face was a small display with a Mario Brothers game on it! She said she couldn't figure out how to play since there were no buttons on the card. So I fiddled with it and found that certain areas of the card would push in, so I showed her and she played the game. It had Mario 1 to 3 on there.

As I was leaving I kicked myself for not asking her out. So I decided if I ever saw her a fourth time, I would definitely ask her out. (_After remembering this part of the dream while I was awake, I was pissed off that it wasn't real_)

I walked to the car park with my friends and we split up. A couple of people came with me and we got in my Dad's Ute. It was kind of cramped in the front seat and they asked me to get in the back seat to drive, there was a steering wheel on the back of the seat and pedals on the floor. I thought they were crazy and got in the front, then drove home.

The actual drive home didn't exist, we just sort of warped there. Except it wasn't home, it was a strange house that's been in a dream of mine before! Perhaps 6 months ago. A massive complex house with multiple levels and sections and other strange qualities, almost like a maze. It had the exact same layout as the first time it was in my dreams, as far as I can remember at least. This house supposedly belonged to my Aunt and Uncle.

I was in my room doing stuff I don't really remember, but I do remember having a bath in a blow up kiddie pool at some point  ::?:  Then I went looking for the phone throughout the house. The cradle was empty, so I went searching for the handset. I walked all through the house and eventually came across the area at the back with 2 rented out rooms. There was a very large woman going down the stairs towards them, smoking. She said something to me I don't remember and I told her to stop smoking, it'll harm the baby.

I then found the phone lying on the floor near the stairs leading down to the kitchen. I pulled it into my hand telekinetically and was then about to call someone, but then I decided not to because they might be angry if I use their phone. I considered taking the phone back to the cradle but somehow decided not to do that either, so I put the phone back on the ground.

I went down into the kitchen and found Ozzie Osborn there, ironing clothes! I went over and started folding up a pair of jeans he had ironed. Then his family showed up. His wife (Sharon?) came over and put a plastic bag on the table, then pulled out a pot pie. Except it was actually in a plastic container with one of those dome shaped drink lids. She was asking if anyone wanted to buy this pot pie. I knew it was mine, I had bought it before we went to KFC, but I didn't say anything because these people intimidated me. After a while I suddenly felt like their son was about to claim it, so I quickly grabbed it and said I had already paid for it. Sharon pulled the receipt out of the bag and looked at it. Then she said "ohh, so you have. Here it is, its listed as fruit mince instead."

The scene then changed and I was watching a trailer for some movie from a disembodied position. An announcer said "Mr Osbourne has finally decided to watch Wildcard on the weekend". Then the trailer for this "Wildcard" movie started. It had the green "not yet rated" screen, then there was a kid who said "here we are in the wildcard" and then started shooting Cadbury cream eggs at a glass window, except the wrapping on the eggs said Wildcard instead of Cadbury. He was like one of the Lost Boys in the movie Hook, dressed in wooden armour and shooting the eggs with a big egg gun thing.

On the other side of the glass was a bunch of chickens that he was aiming for. The egs kept breaking against the glass and was soon covered in cream. Then it finally broke and they started to go through and hit the chickens. The kid was laughing like a maniac. Then a woman came over, his mother I think. She shoved an egg into his mouth. A real chicken egg, hard boiled. It shattered into his teeth and he bit the front of it off.

Suddenly I was the kid, looking at the egg in first person. It was hollow where the yolk should be and I though a chicken was about to come out and attack me. I angled it up some more so I could see in better and a small amount of yolk came out. Then a small sliver of something that looked like half a peanut came rolling out and flew straight for my mouth. I was disembodied again and following the peanut thing. It kept moving and nothing would stop it. I was sort of following it into the kids body and was disgusted. I decided to stop the trailer.

Now it's weird... I was half awake yet still dreaming. I unconsciously stuck my little finger (my REAL finger) into my ear and was wiggling it around. While I was doing this, the trailer started scanning through like I was fast forwarding it. I saw a plant growing from a seed into a full grown plant, then a bald headed guy with thick glowing veins in his scalp.

Then I woke up properly and realized my finger was in my ear. It was itchy.

I went back to sleep after writing this down and had another dream, but I don't remember it. Like when you know you had a dream and feel like you can remember something from it, but can't quite grasp it.

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 6th February, 2008
I'm A Bad Bicycle Rider*

I was riding a bike to Erika's house. But I'm really bad at it, and the lane I'm in keeps closing and I don't notice until its already closed, then I have to merge in with the traffic but keep almost causing accidents.

At some point I see what a friend of mine is doing. He's trying to get to Erika's too. But he's in Sydney so he has to fly back (to Melbourne). I see the ticket person at the airport telling him he can't take his flight and will have to take one that goes via Brisbane. Extremely weird since Brisbane is in the opposite direction!

I eventually get to Erika's place, and I follow the traffic up to her door. Literally. It seems that everyone who was driving on the road is also going to Erika's. Everyone gets out of their cars and walks up to the house. I follow them. But then I get concerned that I'm at the wrong house, so I go back and check the number on the letterbox. 241, I think its correct (_It isn't really_).

I go inside and find my friend and Erika on a couch there. The couches are touching. (_I'm not sure exactly what that means but it seems significant, my written journal that I take dot points in during the night just says "Couches touching"_). While the three of us are talking I start changing the colours of Erika's clothing. As if it was something out of the Sims or something. There is a bunch of colour boxes and I change one of them to dark green, her top changes dark green. Then I change another box to red and her jeans turn red. I still don't like the colour scheme. (_I don't blame me, green and red? eck._) Then I woke up.

_My thoughts: This bad driving thing seems to be becoming a theme in my dreams. I swear I'm a good driver in reality!_

*Bad Hair Day*

I was back at school and getting a lift to school by my Mum. She was driving through back streets and I was worried because we were going the wrong direction. We got there though. Before we arrived I realized I still had bed hair, so I started looking for some gel. Somehow I found some in the car. So I grabbed a big gob of it (WAY too much) and put it in my hair. Then went into school, just slipped into a janitors closed near the entrance to check my hair in a mirror that was there.

_My thoughts: I think this one stems from my current feelings about my hair. I think its too long and am more self conscious about it than usual since I can't style how I usually would, it just flops to the side instead. I just can't be bothered getting it cut though_

----------


## Hiros

*Thursday 7th February, 2008
BUZZ*

I was in my bedroom. Damian and his girlfriend were also there and I was looking for something. On my desk were a couple of PS3 games. Devil May Cry 4 and a new black version of BUZZ; that music quiz game. I went to show him Devil May Cry 4 and was saying how awesome it is. Then he picked up BUZZ and said it looked good. I said I hadn't played it, but the original was interesting.

*The Defender of Jerusalem*

I was watching TV, there was a car chase in progress through a desert. A black SUV was chasing a white armoured truck. I was explaining to someone next to me what was happening. Apparently we were under attack from a terrorist known as the Jerusalem defender. He was an Immortal who claimed to be the 2000 year old brother of Jesus Christ. I explained that even cutting off his head didn't work as he grew it back, and now he's trying to take us out  because we're "against Jerusalem". The Government where transporting a Nuclear warhead across country to keep it away from him, but somehow he had tracked it down and was chasing it in the black SUV.

While we're watching, I'm suddenly watching the action directly instead of via a TV. The SUV cuts off the truck and then take it over and pull a big tube shaped device out of the back. I think to myself "He could set it off now! He'd survive it!". Sure enough, there is a massive blast. All I can see is a wave of orange haze and slight outlines of the trucks disintegrating. Then I wake up.

*Family Guy's Dirty Box.*

I was lying on a park bench or something and had all these boxes by my feet. I picked one up and examined it. It was a Stargate SG1 DVD boxset. It had a big Stargate on the front with the middle cut out and a smaller box inside. To the right of the gate it said "also includes Blue Harvest!" with a little picture of the Family Guy characters dressed up as Star Wars characters.

I then picked up another box, it was white. On the front it had a big picture of Lois from Family Guy and a smaller picture of Bryan off to the side. I opened the box and started pulling stuff out of it. There was a stack of paper cups and some smaller boxes. While I was pulling them out, someone else was there telling me something like "they push the cups in and out of the box like they're banging the wife". I got the feeling that the whole box was a dirty joke and I found it really funny somehow. Upon waking, it doesn't even make sense and I can't figure out what was so funny.  :smiley: 

*My Sister Cops An Earful*

I was in my lounge room yelling at my sister for being so noisy in the morning getting ready for school while I'm trying to sleep. I was saying how she can't just walk around "clanging shit" with no regard for anyone else. I don't remember anything else.

_I had this dream right after she had woken me up by being noisy and I couldn't get back to sleep. Then eventually I did and had this dream. When I woke up again I actually thought it had happened for a few moments, then realized I had never gone out and said anything to her._

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 8th February, 2008
The Other Sarah Connor Chronicles*

I can't recall the beginning of the dream very well. I was in my lounge room fiddling with equipment, turning things off like the stereo and other random junk that was there. Then at some point I'm in a sewer area following Sarah Connor from the new Terminator show (_I haven't seen the show yet, it doesn't premier in Australia until next week_). We were jumping over pools of acid, dodging terminators who would then fall in the acid and melt into pools of metal. We came across a few large pipes, so we just jumped straight through the wall into the pipe and continued that way.

We then reaches some stairs and started going up reaching the next level. Each level was the same as the level below but it was in the future. So each level had a different acid pool layout. With some pools shrinking and others getting larger. At the last level we came across a pool of acid right in front of the pipe. We had to make a leap of faith straight into the pipe wall. I hesitated, then jumped and just made it.

Now we were in the gate room of the SGC (from Stargate SG1). There was a large machine in the center of the room that was apparently a particle accelerator. It looked kind of like GLaDOS from the game Portal. We were told it was going to overload and the pulse it emitted would destroy the entire room and kill everyone in it. We needed to come up with a way to prevent it.

We start up some new set of stairs. Its the same deal, each level has a large bare room with a bar on one end. And each level we reach is the same as the one before, except exactly 1 hour in the future. As we are going up, we come across both Bob Kelso from Scrubs, and Doc Brown from Back to the Future. At first they're nice and greet us as we go past. But then they start trying to catch us as we go past because we're annoying them by walking past every hour. On the last level Kelso and the Doc aren't there, but I see Michael J Fox behind the bar on the other end of the room. He waves to us.

Now we're in my sisters Bedroom, but my friend Bob is there with a computer. He's drawing this really good image of the particle accelerator with some woman floating in front of it and arcs of electricity around her. Somehow I come up with a plan. We're going to get this woman to sacrifice herself by attaching her to the emitter and taking the brunt of the blast. All the SGC employees can gather by the wall directly behind her. The blast will hit her and redirect to the sides, missing the employees. They will then have to dig their way out through the rubble that remains of the rest of the room. Sarah and Myself will somehow be sent back in time by the blast, this is important for some reason. I think we need to get to the top of the complex in the past to prevent something. Somehow this woman who will sacrifice herself is now with us. So Sarah Connor, Sacrificial Woman and Myself head back down to the SGC.

The whole way, Doc and Kelso are chasing us again. I can't run as fast as the other two as if I'm running in mud and keep almost getting caught. Doc will grab my ankle and then Sarah will pull me the remaining way to the stairs. In front of each set of stairs there is now a coloured panel on the floor. Green and Red. Kelso can't cross the Green ones and Doc can't pass the Red ones. Whenever they try there is a DING sound and they get stuck. So each level one of these will grab my ankle, I then get dragged across the coloured panel and DING my captor gets removed from my ankle.

We reach the bottom level and go back in time. It seems that the blast went off early and everyone is dead, as soon as we reached that level we were sent back in time. We decide to go back up again and reach level 7 now, which is the casino level. Sarah and Sacrificial woman head to the stairs, but Sarah gives me a $20 note and tells me I can use it to teleport to Level 1 and then I can go down the stairs to Level 7 and meet them. That way I don't have to avoid Kelso and Doc again.

I head to the wall and stick the $20 note to my face, sucking it to hold it on. I stick my head into a wall and find I can only pass through areas of flat plaster. There is a lot of wood, and other obstructions on the wall and I can't get my whole body through, so I find an plain flat wall and walk straight through it into a room with a bed. Suddenly I think this is Kelso's room, so I head out the door, being very sneaky. On the other side is the room from before, with the stairs on the other end. There are poker machines against the wall and I realize this is level 7, not level 1 like I was told. Sarah and the other Woman aren't here so I go up the stairs and arrive in the Loft of my house.

In the middle of the room is a weird bed type thing. It has black boxes on either end and a bed area in the middle, half of it is a blue leather covered mattress and the other half is blue felt covered wood. Sarah and the Sacrificial Woman are sitting on the wooden part kissing! I go up to them and watch. They get embarrassed and I go "no no, this is great, continue". They do for a bit and then stop. Then I say to the Sacrificial Woman "We should do a make out marathon, I need to get this taste out of my mouth". I suddenly realize my mouth is full of plants and they taste disgusting. She agrees, but I have a mouth full of plants! So I'm quickly chewing on these Reeds and things, then swallow them. But some get partially stuck. I start kissing her anyway. Then almost immediately I wake up.

*The Return of Sarah's Magical $20*

After the previous dream, I went back to sleep. I was in an industrial area with ramps and catwalks and such, like you'd find in a power station or somewhere. I walked along the catwalk looking for something, at the other end I find a $20 note and remember thinking it was the same one from before, now I can walk through walls! Instead of doing that I stick it in my mouth and imagine it is a $100 note. I spit it back out and it works! I then think to myself that I should do that to all my money later and become rich. Then I wake up.

----------


## Hiros

*Saturday 9th February, 2008
Xmas Shopping*

It's Christmas time and I'm in a giant store. I keep moon jumping upwards to see over the shelving. I go to the entertainment section and see a tv with an animated CG movie playing. It looks like Nariko from Heavenly Sword swimming underwater. Its looks stunning and I thought how beautiful the CG was.

Now I'm with my friends Daniel and Bob, still in the entertainment section I think. They show me a video game they've made for a uni assignment. Its a car game, but the car is the car from an animated short film I worked on at uni. I then notice that my name and the names of my two work partners on the project is on the top of their assignment, as if we had worked on it. I got angry that they had stolen our work without asking.

Now I'm driving a car with my uncle. Its a joke car that has bike handle bars instead of a steering wheel. I can't keep it steady and swerve all over the place. My uncle find it hilarious. Now I'm back in the store and do some more moon jumping. I see a Target store off to the left, so I go over there. Inside Target it is actually a restaurant with big blue tables on different levels. I see my family sitting at one table on the lower level, so I go over there and put 3 dollars on the table to pay for a drink. I then go over to another table where there are cans of Pepsi lined up. I take one and go back to the table. Then I wake up.

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 10th February, 2008
Sephiroth Crashes My Party*

This was a long dream. It feels like it went for like 5 hours or something.
I'm at the cinemas watching some movie, when the person sitting next to me leaves temporarily. Sinead comes and sits next to me, I tell her the other person is coming back soon and she says "I know". I'm confused for a moment then it occurs to me that she's interested... in me. I'm not attracted to her, so I try to think of something to say that might get rid of her, without hurting her feelings. I can't.

[Scene Break] _My dreams have a lot of "cuts" where they transition to another situation without anything in between, so I'm going to refer to these cuts as a scene break from now on. I'll use it when I don't think anything happened in between or I can't recall what happened in between._
I'm now at home, outside my house. I don't recall exactly what I was doing. But I mention to some people about a party I'm having early for my birthday. Its at my other house around the corner (_I don't have another house_). I walk to the other house, its a few streets away and I run most of the way. At some point I start running really weird, like on the tips of my toes, flailing my arms around. When I get there I see someone coming towards me running in the same retarded manner. For a moment I think it's my reflection, then notice its someone I know. I figure he must have seen me running stupidly and copied me as a way of poking fun. He doesn't mention anything about it however.

[Scene Break]
I'm in the party house and a bunch of people are there, at least 30. A lot of them are randoms, but most are people I know. From school, uni, work etc... I'm watching TV with a couple guys from high school, and one guy from primary school who I haven't seen in 10 years. We're watching an episode of something, I don't recall what. There is a DVD that we decided not to watch, but said we'd watch next time. It's Jet Li's movie, The One. Its a double DVD, I place them both back into the case and put it aside. Sinead comes and sits next to me... Then she starts dropping hints that we should go out somewhere, or we could go to her place. I kindly reject her, saying I have to stay here for the party. I then get up and walk off before she can say she meant some time in the future.

I walk toward the kitchen (_it seems to be a replica of my aunt and uncles place, but very bare. Almost everything is plain unpainted wood_). Sineads friend comes up to me (_I recognize her face, but can't recall who she is in reality_). She tells me that Sinead is interested in me. I tell her I know, but I'm not sure what I want to do about it. I don't tell her immediately that I'm not interested, because I know it'll get back to her.

[Scene Break]
I'm back in the lounge and realize that the episode we're watching is playing from 2 sources. A PC under the tv, and the DVD player. I notice its the PC thats displaying on screen, so I turn off the DVD player. Then Sinead shows up again. She says or does something I don't remember that hints at what she wants again. I start to think maybe I could just go to a room and fool around with her a bit, but then think no, I have standards.

[Scene Break]
I'm talking to Sineads friend again, she's asking what I think. I look over at Sinead in the lounge, she is looking through a giant box of condoms. It freaks me out and I tell her friend I'm not interested. She gets angry at me. I walk off toward the back of the house. There is a boat docked on the side of a lake behind the house. It's called the River Queen. I go in and its all just metal framework without any actual walls. I somehow detect someone is at the top, but there is a big giant spinning-top type thing in the middle that I can't get past. So I pull out a big sword (It's the Red Queen from Devil May Cry 4), I rev it a few times to boost its power, then hit the top with it. It starts spinning really fast, then I punch it and it goes flying out of the boat and across the lake. I can see it hit a house on the other side.

I walk up to the top of the boat and no-one is there. Then I can see a Yellow dot on the level below me, like I'm looking at some kind of radar simultaneous with my vision. I go down to that level and find Sephiroth standing there expecting me (_Sephiroth is the villain from Final Fantasy 7_). He lunges at me with his sword and I dodge. I'm now watching from 3rd person, but still in control of my body. The visuals have become computerized and look like graphics from Crisis Core, a prequel to Final Fantasy 7 on the Playstation Portable. We fight for a while, he with the Masamune, and me with the Red Queen. Then I'm suddenly watching from a new viewpoint, some kind of map representation with dots representing the people. I'm no longer in control of myself. I'm a blue dot with a blue line coming out representing the sword. Sephiroth is a yellow dot with a yellow line. The dots are spinning around and bouncing off each other like crazy.

[Scene Break]
I'm now watching a scene external from myself. Sinead is in a plant nursery with Lex Luthor from Smallville. He asks her to spy on me to find out information about a genetically altered Superman that he created after he killed the real Superman. She refuses, and then he shows her what will happen if she doesn't do it. He walks over to Lana Lang who is now there also and grabs her head and snaps her neck without hesitation. Lana is limp for a while then jumps back up and says "I'm fine. I'm immortal. Although my head won't stay up now."
Her head is lolling around on her body as if its too heavy to hold up. Sinead looks scared and agrees to do it. I somehow know she said yes because she heard from her friend what I had said and felt hurt.

[Scene Break]
I'm back inside and my parents and some extended family have arrived. They were away on holiday and not meant to be back yet. I'm hanging out at the party again and time passes where I don't recall all that happened. Something to do with a cupboard being locked, and Kody wanting to help clean up, but I refuse and say I'll do it later. I do remember looking over and seeing 2 guys playing guitar hero on a PC with a keyboard instead of the guitar controller. I'm also constantly thinking that I might be getting presents soon. More time passes that I don't recall, then I see some people carrying a jetski through the lounge. I get excited that it might be for me. But they carry it to the garage and put it on the back of a Ute.

Now it is present time. My grandma and my mum give me some presents. I don't recall what they were, but the boxes were big. Then Sinead gives me one. I think it must be that giant box of condoms from before... so I don't want to open it. For some reason I start shaking my head like crazy, and I immediately wake up.

*I Just Had The Longest Dream*

I was in my lounge room with some friends, a completely normal situation. Then I was telling them about my previous dream! Again a completely normal situation, except I was talking about a dream I just had... in a dream! I was showing my dream journal, and talking about how long the dream felt. I had 4 pages full of writing (_It was only 1 page in my real journal_). I found this dream fascinating. I remember telling Daniel (who is a big Final Fantasy fan like me) that I had fought Sephiroth with the Red Queen sword from Devil May Cry 4.

*The Venus "Fly" Trap!*

_Warning: This is a sex dream with fairly explicit content. I'll try not to be too descriptive, while still explaining what happened._

This dream was very vivid and I remember it perfectly, more so than some of my lucids even. Once I woke I actually though for a moment I may have been lucid. But I don't remember ever realizing I was dreaming, and I was acting more explicitly even for a lucid, so I'm confident I wasn't.

I was on some random street. There may have been more to this dream that I don't remember because I feel like I reached this street somehow, but I can't recall how. Anyway, there were heaps of people walking along the street. I spotted a really attractive girl walking along. Black tights, Light green sweater, dark brown shoulder length hair. I walked up to her and grabbed her around the waist, she resisted for a split second, then went with it and we continued walking down the street as if we were a couple. I was all proud walking past the other people, nodding at them. Then for no apparent reason, I lifted her up, pulled her tights down a bit and began having my way with her.

After a few moments, it began to sting. Not too badly, but I had a flash of a status type screen showing up next to her that said "poison" on it, and had a picture of a Venus fly trap. I quickly pulled out, concerned. So I flipped her upside down and told her to suck, thinking it would sooth the stinging. It did. She then wrapped her legs under my arms and I started walking like that, carrying her with my arms around her waist. Meanwhile, there has been people watching the whole time.

I then saw the city in the distance, so I jumped forwards and flew towards it. I could hear strange sounds from her and vibrations between us from the wind. I sort of glided for perhaps 100 meters and landed again. I had to shift around to keep comfortable, then jumped again and managed to get higher this time. Then I woke up... and kicked myself for it.

----------


## unseen wombat

> Except it wasn't home, it was a strange house that's been in a dream of mine before! Perhaps 6 months ago. A massive complex house with multiple levels and sections and other strange qualities, almost like a maze. It had the exact same layout as the first time it was in my dreams, as far as I can remember at least.



 No way! I dream about a house like that all the time too. Well, maybe once every 3 or 4 months usually. It’s huge and has tons of secret passageways. Like there’s a room behind a bookcase that you have to get into by moving the books and crawling between the shelves. Also, in the basement is a huge locker room with multiple rooms that spans like the entire house. I don’ t know if yours is like that, but that’s really neat. That house is so awesome.

I also noticed you had a dream where your house was also a hotel. I’ve had that one several times in a row like a month ago. A lot of things I dream about are “also hotels.”

We should compare notes. I think we have the same dreaming style and maybe what works for one will work for the other. Like for WILDing, the closest I’ve made it is to remain completely still and not scratch any itches that inevitably come up. After a long time of keeping myself aware but motionless, I started to feel floaty and I was unable to hear my headphones, like my ears just shut off. Have you ever tried that?

Also, on days you get lucid, what do you do during the day? Autosuggestion? Eat something you don't normally eat? Do anything unusual?

----------


## Vex Kitten

> *I Just Had The Longest Dream*
> 
> I was in my lounge room with some friends, a completely normal situation. Then I was telling them about my previous dream! Again a completely normal situation, except I was talking about a dream I just had... in a dream! I was showing my dream journal, and talking about how long the dream felt. I had 4 pages full of writing (_It was only 1 page in my real journal_). I found this dream fascinating. I remember telling Daniel (who is a big Final Fantasy fan like me) that I had fought Sephiroth with the Red Queen sword from Devil May Cry 4.



That just triggered a memory from  my dreams last night. I don't know what dream it happened in or if it was entirely seperate but I was writing down the dreams I'd have on the back of a piece of photo paper, talking out loud as I wrote. People were wondering what the heck I was muttering about. When I finished I said, "I just had 5 dreams...suckers!" and waved the paper to show them. 

When I do things like that I NEVER realize I'm really dreaming.

----------


## unseen wombat

Yeah, I forgot about that too. A couple nights ago, I was sitting in a cafeteria talking to my wife and another person about one of my earlier dreams that night, a nightmare, and said "I hope I don't have another bad dream." How could I not get lucid from this?

Sorry we're cluttering up your nice journal Hiros.

----------


## Hiros

Yes! Had a Lucid last night. I tried to WILD and failed, as usual. Then I had a DILD. It was a weird one, possibly because I ate cheese last night after reading the CILD thread. But the weirdness didn't lucidize me (heh, a new word). My subconcious did, sorta... I think. Something just triggered and I was trying to tell myself something but couldn't think of what it was and I was getting all confused. I finally blurted out "turn it off", and then it clicked and I was like "It's a dream!" but when I said it, it was actually a DC standing nearby that said it. Then I was like "huh, you sure?", they walked off and then I was like "wow, it IS a dream!"

I also succeeded in the basic task for Feb! I'll post it in the task thread after I type up the dream here. But basically I asked what looked like a Korean Guardsman to tell me something about myself that I don't know and he said "You should go to the four seasons". He spoke in a really bad asian accent too, hehe.





> No way! I dream about a house like that all the time too. Well, maybe once every 3 or 4 months usually. Its huge and has tons of secret passageways. Like theres a room behind a bookcase that you have to get into by moving the books and crawling between the shelves. Also, in the basement is a huge locker room with multiple rooms that spans like the entire house. I don t know if yours is like that, but thats really neat. That house is so awesome.



My house didn't have secret passage ways. But its huge, like there is no end to it. The floor tends to be wood in most areas with the occasional rug, and there are lots of stairs with many different levels. There is 2 rooms at the back where people stay that have massive bathrooms. In the first dream of this house I was staying in one of those rooms, in the second dream they were being rented out and I met some smoking lady who stayed in that room.





> We should compare notes. I think we have the same dreaming style and maybe what works for one will work for the other. Like for WILDing, the closest Ive made it is to remain completely still and not scratch any itches that inevitably come up. After a long time of keeping myself aware but motionless, I started to feel floaty and I was unable to hear my headphones, like my ears just shut off. Have you ever tried that?
> 
> Also, on days you get lucid, what do you do during the day? Autosuggestion? Eat something you don't normally eat? Do anything unusual?



Sounds like we're at the same level with WILDing  :smiley: 
The furthest I've gotten is when staying still and ignoring itches, after about 20 minutes I started getting a rocking sensation and my heart beat quickened. It faded away after a couple of minutes and I couldn't get any further. Since then I've layed still for over an hour and had no success and end up giving up.
I tried again last night and accidentally fell asleep, fairly quickly too. Woke up again an hour later and thats when I realized I had failed again.

I don't do anything different on my lucid days. I always try auto suggestion.  I repeat "I know I'm dreaming" to myself every night. Last night I think my lucid was triggered by Auto-suggestion as I told myself I was due for once since I hadn't had one in over a week and have been having them every 6 days or so beforehand. I then had one, so I'm guessing it worked  :smiley: 





> That just triggered a memory from  my dreams last night. I don't know what dream it happened in or if it was entirely seperate but I was writing down the dreams I'd have on the back of a piece of photo paper, talking out loud as I wrote. People were wondering what the heck I was muttering about. When I finished I said, "I just had 5 dreams...suckers!" and waved the paper to show them. 
> 
> When I do things like that I NEVER realize I'm really dreaming.



Cool  ::D:  It happened to me again last night. I had a Lucid, woke up and fell asleep again before I could bring myself to write it down. I then had a small dream where I was telling my sister that in my dream some guy told me to visit fa four feasons (the four seasons) and that he had a bad asian accent. She was trying on a bunch of different lipsticks at the time, all at the same time  ::?:  Needless to say, I didn't realize I was dreaming.





> Sorry we're cluttering up your nice journal Hiros.



No, don't be. Clutter is good  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

*Monday 11th February, 2008
Dog Training Adventures*
_Status: Lucid! DILD._

I can't recall the start of this dream. The first thing I remember was traveling in a car with Noah Bennett (from Heroes) and carrying a tin box with a CD case inside that was actually Kristen Bell  ::?:  She had transformed into a CD earlier so I could take her with us or something. I kept dropping the box and she would yell at me for being clumsy.

I got out of the car at some point and started flying forward, perhaps 100 meters at the time before landing and taking off again. I couldn't stay up permanently. Kristen was making strange noises as she rattled around in the box the whole time. We ended up in a large dirt area with a wall in the middle that had 2 archways for reaching the other side, lots of dogs everywhere, piles of meat, and floating robots. The aim was to train the dogs to carry the meat over the wall without eating it. The robots were there to judge our success. They were yellow and floated a meter off the ground, they had little search lights on their front and big weird black eyes. Reminded me of a bug.

Kristen transformed back into a human at some point, I didn't witness the transformation. We both started trying to make a dog go over the wall with the meat. It took a while and we messed around a bit. I kept pushing her into the wall as she was throwing the meat towards the dogs. Then I had little success myself. The dogs kept eating the meat I threw at it. Finally I succeeded. But apparently I had failed. Noah Bennett then showed up again and told me the aim was to get the dogs to eat the meat in front of the robots. I told him thats stupid, I though the idea was to train the dogs to *not* eat the meat since thats their instinct. Any fool could make them eat the meat. I don't recall exactly what followed, but I ended up in a mall.

It resembled china town. Lots of little stalls everywhere with trinkets and things and Asian looking decorations all over the place, like there was a festival or something. I started trying to tell myself something, but couldn't grasp what it was and was getting confused. Then suddenly I blurted out "Turn it off!", but it didn't make sense, then it clicked. I said "it's a dream!", but it actually Kristen who said it. Then she walked off and I was like "huh, are you sure?". Then it hit me, it *was* a dream!

I looked around a bit and everything was blurry and kind of patchy. There was black blobs on my vision. I was thinking quite clearly so I went up to a wall and did something I read about only yesterday. I pulled out a knife from behind my back, with ease, and then slashed a big cut down the wall thinking I wanted it to lead to a world where I can do anything (I couldn't think of a specific world to try so I just did that). A big rip with glowing purple edges was there and I could see through into the same corridor that I was now in. I stepped through and everything became clearer, the black blobs disappeared. It was like the game portal, I could see the rip in this clone corridor as well. There was also a woman standing there... for a second I though it was a female version of me that I was seeing through the portal. Until I realized it was actually Jennifer Garner.

I started walking down the corridor and tried to fly forward. I didn't go far before falling to the floor again, so I grabbed Jennifer by the waist (she was still next to me somehow) and tried again. I flew flawlessly, like she was boosting my ability somehow. I held one arm out and flew like that for a while, perfectly horizontal moving about a meter off the ground clutching Jennifer in my left arm. I started to dry hump her a bit as we flew, then somehow decided not to continue as I could do other stuff (Major breakthrough! To turn down sex in a lucid). We hit some boxes and other things at times and I concentrated a bit to make us go higher to get over them. We went through multiple turns and doorways in all these strange rooms. There was one with folded ironing boards on the ground, then finally a corridor that looked like a prison, with stone walls and all wet and dark. We reached the end and I climbed out a window alone. It was a prison yard outside. The fence was directly in front of me with grass everywhere and to the right there was another fence and then the prison yard, with a dirt floor.

I jumped forwards over the fence, but didn't make it and landed on the barbed wire of the fence. The fence crumpled down and I was able to just step off it. The barbed wire didn't hurt at all. Then suddenly a search light turned on to my right. Then some weird creatures tore a hold through the fence and started moving left across the grass area. They were mummies, bandages all over them. They also had really massive sets of teeth that stuck out of their face. Like Baraka from the Mortal Kombat games. I thought they were coming for me, but I just waited there, still quite aware it was a dream and knowing they can't hurt me. They walked straight past and ignored me.

I then flew over the fence with ease and landed a fair way away in a crowd of people. Most of them were dressed like prison guards, North Koreans. Then it occurred to me that I can do the monthly task.
I tapped a guy on the shoulder and said to him "Tell me something about myself that I don't know."
His response was, "You should visit the four seasons". But he said it with a really bad asian accent. More like "You sooud visit fa four feasons."

I then started thinking about the advanced task. At the time I didn't remember it was to find and levitate a groundhog, For some reason I thought it was to reach another planet. I didn't get to try that though either, as I suddenly could feel my legs moving in bed and though "crap, I'm waking up". A few seconds later and I woke up properly.

I then fell asleep again before I could write the dream down and had a small dream where I was telling my sister about the guy in my dream telling me to go to the four seasons.

----------


## unseen wombat

LOL, I had a dream where I was sub-zero. I was fighting optimus prime and I could only freeze his feet because he was so big. Then he turned into a truck and nearly ran me over. Sadly, it wasn't lucid.

I've never gotten the accelerated heartbeat.  :Sad:  Just floaty sensations and vibrations and the one time, loss of hearing. Sounds like you're doing better than me at getting DILDs. I haven't had one for like 2.5 weeks now. Before that though, I had 3 in one week. Go figure.

I haven't tried the "I know I'm dreaming" phrase in present tense for a while. Maybe that will help. And next time I'm in that house, I hope I remember to recognize it.

----------


## Hiros

Nice, being Subzero would be interesting.
I got to the accelerate heartbeat in early Jan, but haven't reached that stage again since.  :Sad:  I try every couple of nights at the least.
My WILD attempt last night was a big bust, my alarm woke me up at 4am like usual but felt so tired I couldn't even make myself get up for a WBTB, and just went back to sleep. Then I remembered almost nothing from my dreams, only vague concepts.  :Sad: 


*Tuesday 12th February, 2008
Fragments*

- I was dancing or something, I think it was a special dance to try and resurrect someone I accidentally killed.

- I was in a mall with a friend, I went to the dentist and he walked off and met me again after I left the dentist.

- I was at the dentist again, this time I actually recall waiting for the dentist to come into the room and I picked up his tooth poking tool (whatever its called) and stuck it in my mouth for some reason. Then it got stuck on one of my teeth and I pulled it back out after a bit of a struggle. Then I got up and ate a cookie somewhere because the dentist was taking so long and I was bored. Then the dentist returned and I quickly was trying to get all the crumbs out of my teeth and regretted eating anything because he would think I hadn't brushed my teeth.

----------


## Hiros

Ohh, dammit! wth... No recall at all last night. Not even a slight feeling.
I did a proper WBTB, tried to WILD for half an hour until my sister got up to go to school and was too distracting and noisy. Gave up and went to sleep normally, woke up multiple times, but never remembered anything.

Normally if I wake up over and over like that I'll remember a dream every time and write it down, if I can't remember I let myself start to drift off and then it comes to me. When I don't remember anything, it's when I've slept right through the night. But tonight, none of that worked. This sucks.

----------


## Hiros

Off to a rocky start last night. I woke up as usual and tried to FILD for the first time. But couldn't fall asleep. Was lying there for half an hour. Then tried to WILD, but gave up quickly when my sister got up to go to school (I've tried going to bed earlier to prevent this, but i keep slipping back to my usual time). Now I just wanted to get to sleep normally, but still couldn't. Lay there for almost 2 hours before I fell asleep and finally had a couple dreams.

*Thursday 14th February, 2008
The Hot Mum*
_Warning, sexual content._

I was at a party a friend was having. I won't mention his name for reasons that become obvious later, but it was someone I haven't seen in years, so close friends you can relax  :tongue2: 
I was sitting around a table with a bunch of people and the friend who's party it was started making fun of me somehow, I don't recall what he was saying but it was something to do with me calling him before the party to ask if i should bring my own beer. I started explaining to him that another friend had invited me and I didn't know if he knew I was coming so I gave him a call. Then asked about the beer because I didn't know if it was BYO or not. He kept going on about it, calling me a pansy or something. So I threw my beer at him.

Next thing I know, I'm at a white board looking at a graph with Adam, someone from high school. Its a graph of school results. My unnamed friends Mother comes over to us and asks me what his score was. I analyzed the graph for a while. There were tonnes of lines on it, each with a name labeled to it. It was really hard to read because it was so crammed into a small space.  I noticed that it was 3D. Some of the lines were floating in space in front of the white board. I recognized one of the lines near the bottom as being my friends and said "I estimate he's in the bottom 10-15% of his class". His Mum was annoyed and said "there looks like there is too many people in that class, he must have not gotten much attention from the teacher".

Now I'm sitting on his Mum's bed talking to her. I don't know anything that we were saying. It was more like we weren't talking, but had the feeling of talking to her. I realize that she's really hot. 
*Spoiler* for _Sexual Content_: 



Now she's naked, I don't recall any transition. She's lying on her stomach massaging herself. I want to touch, but hang back for now. Then she turns over and squirts some cream onto her breasts, then holds a sheet of plastic against them and starts wrapping them in the plastic and massaging her breasts with it. Another womans comes over to us, also with a sheet of plastic around her naked body. She's the next door neighbour and offers to show her how to do it.

So now there are two naked women on the bed massaging themselves very sexually. I can't help myself and I start massaging my friends mums ass a bit. 


She jerks up and freaks out. I insist I didn't do anything, but she accuses me of being a demon and all these other strange thing I can't recall. I say I'll just leave the house and not cause any problems, but insist that I didn't do anything (a flat out lie). As I'm leaving, her husband comes over and I think ohh crap he's gunna beat me up because he's this huge guy with a handlebar mustache. But instead he gives me a high five and whispers to me "pretty hot eh?". I agree and then leave out the front door.

Then I sneak back inside somehow and go to the family computer. I'm not looking at some family photos and marveling at how hot the mum is. Here it gets a little disturbing because suddenly I need to go to the toilet really bad. I spot their toilet, but its actually bed without a mattress. It has those strips over the wooden frame and hole in the ground underneath. I sit on the bed and do my business through the gap in the strips. I start worrying about being caught as I didn't intent to be back inside for this long. I then go to leave again.

On the way out I cross a small bridge in the middle of their house and someone says "here comes the plague!". I say "It's not the plague, its just the frogs come to eat the locusts". As I say this I flip a little switch on a mailbox next to the bridge and it opens and a swarm of locusts come out. Then it starts to rain and quickly turns into a storm (the roof of the house seems to have disappeared). Heaps of frogs appear and start eating all the locusts. I quickly run the rest of the way to the front door and as I get there the husband sees me. He says "Accidental Devil Trigger eh?", I think thats really witty somehow and laugh. I go out the front and its sunny outside. Their driveway seems to be the driveway of where I used to work. I see Brian coming out of the warehouse on one side and I'm about to go over to him but realize I don't have my wallet. Crap I left it in the house. I start to go back when some girl is coming towards me. I recognize her as a good friend and see she has my wallet clipped onto her belt. I grab it and say thanks.


*Spoiler* for _Sexual Content_: 



I start thinking about how I wanted to have sex with my friends hot mum, when suddenly I'm back in her house. It feels like I'm in control of the dream now, yet I'm not lucid. She is on her stomach on her bed with her legs bent over the side and her knees resting on a small wooden stool beside the bed. I start massaging her ass again, then I place my balls between the heels of her feet and she starts massaging them lightly with her feet. I want to have sex with her, but I think if I try she will realize I'm there and freak out again. So instead I start thrusting my penis between her shins. It feels really good.


 Then I wake up.

*Pimply Killer*

There is a homeless old man with massive pimples all over his head that visits McDonalds with a bunch of kids everyday. I don't see this happening I just kind of know. Meanwhile I'm using Zbrush (a 3D modeling program), I'm creating pimples on a bald head. I'm not actually using a PC, its more like the interface is all I can see, and I'm controlling it directly. I select the Smooth brush and start smoothing out the pimples because they look a bit pixelated.

Now suddenly I'm in front of a mirror and I am the pimply guy. Except I have my hair still and most of the pimples are hidden under my hair. I start squeezing some of the really large pimples and green puss comes out. I decide to squeeze all of them and get rid of the puss. I find a massive one on my forehead, right under the hair line. Its like the size of my fist and hanging off my head like a balloon. I start to squeeze it carefully and a thin ribbon of puss comes out the top. Then it ruptures and the goo goes all over my face. It's thick, green and sticky. It's covering my mouth and I can't breath very well. I keep blowing as hard as i can then wiping away the goo around my mouth, then repeating over and over.

Now I'm at an auditorium somewhere and there is a crowd of people around. Apparently two policemen were killed in an Aboriginal protest rally. The Police there are talking about how the 4 leaders of the Aboriginal rebels can't be arrested because they have diplomatic immunity. So they arrest some random, completely innocent Aboriginal man instead. I feel guilty because I know that he didn't do it because it was me. The puss from my giant pimple had suffocated them.

----------


## Hiros

Wow, I had a great night last night. I feel I made a lot of progress toward a FILD. And I think I pinned down my problem with WILD. I also think I've trained myself sufficiently now to wake up after dreams without an alarm as I didn't set one this time and woke up after only 3 hours remembering a fairly detailed dream.

My first FILD attempt last night resulted in some neat HI of some swirly colours. I tried to kind of step into the colours and pull myself in, but couldn't. I kept thinking about how I was still awake in my bed and every time I did it would fade off, then come back when my mind started to drift again. After the HI stopped for good I gave up and went to sleep normally.

My second FILD attempt resulted in a full blown visual and auditory hallucination. I was watching an imaginary trailer for an episode of Lost! Complete with the deep voiced narrator and everything, I'll include it as a journal entry. I was awake the whole time and could still feel my body. When the trailer finished there was no more HI and I did an RC to check that I hadn't transitioned into a dream. No such luck, so I went to sleep normally.

I woke up again and something felt off. I was looking at my hands for some reason and they looked odd. I started to wonder if this was an incredibly real FA. It wasn't. It was just the very early morning light coming in under the curtains making my hands look slightly dreamish. So I got up and did a proper WBTB, with many reality checks as I examined my room. Then tried to WILD for about 15 minutes, failed and knew I wasn't going to succeed so I gave up quickly. I couldn't stop myself thinking about whether I was going to succeed WILDing and I know that kind of thinking will prevent it from happening, so I just gave up. I think thats good progress though. Hopefully I get over than hump soon.

I also think I need to try FILD when I'm more sleepy. Each of my attempts this time was after I got up and wrote down a dream with my light on, which woke me up significantly. So next time I wake without remembering anything, or I have a weak dream that I don't mind forgetting, I'll try and FILD immediately without moving from my sleep position.

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 15th February, 2008
Heroes - Volume 3*
_Spoiler warning for season 2 of heroes_

The dream starts in a town square type area. It looks a lot like Federation Square in Melbourne. I'm watching the action as if its a movie, with no body of my own. There are all these blue creatures walking around like they're being displayed to the public. Weird 6 legged creatures and such. They're 3D models with their wire frame showing. Somehow I know they are actually characters from Heroes being created for Volume 3, but they aren't ready yet. At one point I think to myself "Once I become Lucid, I'll be able to create a model as good as this, optimize its mesh and then export it into the real world. That will make things much easier."

 ::shock::  _How the hell did that not make me lucid? Dammit._

Next thing I know, I'm watching volume 3 of heroes.
Noah Bennet has an unconscious Sylar captive. He's dragging him over a bridge by his ankles. Followed by a couple of villagers, one of which has a goat with him. Suddenly they all get attacked, its framed like a episode might be, where the identity of the attacker is not shown. Finally it reveals a shot of Alejandro howling at the moon with hair falling off him. He's still alive! And a werewolf that had shape shifted into the goat as a disguise! Its a mystery why he's working for Sylar though, freeing him from Bennet, seeing as Sylar is the one who killed him.

Now its a scene of the original goat that Alejandro replaced. He stole the original goat and put it in the care of a couple of tomato people. They have big tomato's for heads. The tomato woman's name is Rosalita and shes a very rich red and looks ripe. The tomato man is really old and ugly with large lumps all over his tomato head. He's an ugly greyish/red colour.

Now its a scene of Peter talking to a 10 year old girl. I don't recall what they were talking about, but I was thinking to myself "They will get married one day I bet. He's got to be in his mid to late 20s, and she's 10... so perhaps in 10 years they will be married". Almost immediately its now a scene 10 years in the future. Its a wedding! Peter is standing at an altar in a suit and the girl walks into the room, but something is wrong. She's not in her dress. She tells everyone that she just had a miscarriage. The doctor says she'll never be able to have a child with Peter because he's too powerful and the baby can't handle that kind of power.

Then I wake up.
_Note: I'm not sure if the scenes actually happened in this order, I'm just guessing based on how well I remember them._

*Lost Trailer*

I was half awake all through this and it was more like a full visual and auditory hallucination.

There is a group of various shots of Kate and Sawyer, including their sex scene in the polar bear cage from season 3. Then it shows Kate drowning and Sawyer has a worried look on his face talking to Hurley. Now Sawyer is diving into the water. The narrator says in his usual deep voice "Would you save someone if you knew it was only their beginning?". It then shows clips of Kate off the island killing people like she's an assassin. I get the impression that Sawyer is considering letting Kate die to prevent her killing others once they escape the island. Then there is a shot of Sawyer floating in the water, lifeless. The narrator says "Next time on Lost!" and it fades out and I'm left thinking "WTF WAS THAT?!". It was my first HI experience that wasn't just swirling colours and the occasionally voice muttering something illegible.

*Pornographers Wedding And The Fun Time Hobby Shop*

I arrive at a wedding where there are heaps of people standing outside a building. I look around and spot the bride and groom. The bride is wearing a very skimpy white frilly dress thats partially see through. I realize they are porn stars. I ask a man at the door about who is going to be doing the bride at the wedding. He says "The gang of dirty bikers. Ohh and you, don't worry". I'm happy with that because otherwise I'd go home right now, I don't know anyone here and have no interest in the wedding.

I go up some stairs inside and am in a room with a really long table and people sitting around it. We are all waiting for the wedding to start. I don't like these people very much and I feel out of place, so I just sit there and don't say anything. I don't remember what they were talking about. At some point the bridal party comes into the room and the bride is talking to everyone. I don't know what she says, I'm too busy staring at her dress... or lack of one.

Next thing I know, everyone is building remote control cars out of an odd mixture of Lego and Mechano. It's not a wedding anymore, its the fun time hobby shop! Thats what a man says when I ask him whats going on. This man isn't building a car like everyone else, he's building a helicopter. So I watch. He finds a new motor for it. But the motor is just a small Lego piece he attaches to the top which spins around. He hasn't found blades for it yet. Because of the nature of the Lego he couldn't attach the motor in the center, its off to the side. So he gets a long piece of Lego with a black ball on the end that acts as a weight to keep it balanced. He attaches it across the middle with the ball hanging over the opposite edge to where the motor is. On the tail of the helicopter he has a big red triangular Lego piece with a black ball connected to it. The man says its a special "perpetual motion Lego piece". Apparently you connect it with the ball up the top then drop the weighted end, it will spin around and its momentum will make it continue. He does this and it starts spinning, making a whirring noise. It continues indefinitely and the noise starts to get annoying, but it can't be stopped.

Then I wake up.

----------


## Hiros

I didn't WILD or FILD attempt last night. I went to bed really late and then when I woke up a few times I never remembered any dreams and was so tired I just couldn't be bothered even getting up. After I got up in the morning I started to recall these dreams.

*Saturday 16th February, 2008
The Cyclist*

I was riding a bike around. I don't recall anything else, but I think a caravan park may have been involved.

*Monster Cousin*

I was in some kind of Auditorium with heaps of people sitting in tiered seating. My cousin Shelley was there, she kept bugging me about something I don't recall. Then at some point she turned into a monster. I still recognized her as my cousin but she was this ugly sweater monster thing. It had a large sweater on and weird claws for hands that would retract into the sleaves of the sweater. Its face was like a big mouth full or sharp teeth that had been crushed and was all distorted like the jaw was broken in multiple places. I can remember what it looked like very vividly. The head also retracted into the sweater.

I think she kept trying to grab me with her claws, but I can't really remember. I think I kept kicking her away.

Sometime later I was in a courtroom, its the same room as before except there is now a judges bench and such at the front of the room and the monster is gone now. I'm reciting a speech with a partner and being judged on it. It feels like an oral presentation like for school. I'm reading it from a notebook that looks just like my dream journal. I haven't practiced so I keep having to look down at the book to remember what I had to say, I felt like we were going to get a bad score. At the end of the speech, I had to throw my partner over a table by swinging him around like a... that Olympic sport where you swing the ball around and release it. I can't for the life of me recall what its called. Not shot put, but the other one.

I kept messing up the throw and we had to repeat the whole presentation again.

*The Little One*

I was in some temple type area in Japan with a Samurai chasing me. I was trying to meet a black dragon called "The Little One". He needed to tell me something important.

I was in an area with 4 rooms lain out like quarters of a circle with the doors on the outside of the circle and there were pathways between the rooms. The architecture and decorations all looked authentically oriental. I was going from room to room pressing switches in each room while the Samurai chased me. He kept throwing energy balls at me and I flick my wrist up to reflect them back with this armoured bracelet I was wearing. Each time I successfully reflected one back it would hit him and push him backwards a bit.

Once I had hit all 4 switches there was suddenly a Samurai on horseback outside, but he was on my side and was fighting the Samurai who was chasing me. While they were fighting I went to the crossroads between the rooms and stood on a blue pad that was there. Suddenly I was talking to the black dragon, although I can't recall what it looked like or was saying. This is about the time I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 17th February, 2008
Losing my Teeth*

_This is a pretty clich&#233; dream theme, but I don't recall ever having it before.
I think I know where it came from though. An episode of Supernatural a few weeks back where a witch made some chicks teeth fall out and killed her. While I was watching it I remember thinking thats a common dream but I've never had it before. Now a few weeks later I do have it... coincidence? I doubt it_ 

I was in my kitchen pouring a bowl of rice bubbles in the middle of the night. I then accidentally poured the milk into the cereal box instead of the bowl. I was like "crap!" and then poured some in the bowl. Then I decided to pour the cereal along with the milk back into the cereal box since it already had milk in the box and I didn't feel like rice bubbles anymore. Then I was pissed off because now the rice bubbles in the box where completely soaked and I'd have to throw the whole box out.

I then felt something weird with my back left molar. I went and checked in the bathroom mirror and it was all decayed where it meets the gum with a big crater in it. i pulled down on it slightly and it just came right out. Then another tooth came loose and I pulled it out. I went back to the kitchen and put them next to the sink and started looking for paper towels or something although I don't recall my mouth bleeding. 2 more teeth came out, these ones had blood on the roots. Then my mum came and I told her what happened. Then my sister came and I told her too. Then my mum said I must be stressed about something. I said I was stressed about how they ended Veronica Mars when it was canceled.

Thats all I remember  ::?:  Pretty weird.

----------


## Hiros

LUCID! Holy crap, it was the best Lucid of my life! It was so long and I had so much control! Although my awareness kind of waned at times and I didn't get my goal of going to space completed, but I tried and I did get heaps of other awesome stuff done, including the advanced task! And I managed to force a False Awakening to strengthen the dream. I'm so bloody happy right now.

*Monday 18th February, 2008*

When I was first going to sleep I got a couple of those "visions". Not HI as I didn't actually see it, but those sort of run away vivid thoughts you "see" in your head. One was a girl tripping over in front of a car thats about to hit her. It was very Vivid and I could sort of see her school books and such spilling onto the street in my minds eye. Freaked me out.

*Breakfast at KFC in America*

This dream is really foggy, it may be separate dreams but I'll lump them together because they're so small. I remembered it much better earlier, but after my Lucid I just can't remember anything except specifically what I wrote down during the night, which is just dot points.

I was somewhere, I think a big warehouse or something and there was a remote control Tiger. It was biting my ass, but it didn't hurt. Then I was talking to this guy called Andy who was dressed as a woman to do a movie. He looked like a real woman and I found her attractive but was disturbed by it because I knew it was really a guy.

Then I was staying at my cousin Amy's place which is apparently in America. Steve Carell is my Uncle, her dad. We're talking about what to do that day, and Steve comes into the room and says Amy needs to go to some University in Washington to enroll. I sort of see a map in my head and realize its on the other side of the country. He says not to worry, you'll fly there. I say to Amy, I can't go because last time I was on a plane I nearly burst my eardrum, I need to go to a doctor first and have them flushed before hand, but their isn't time. She isn't worried. We go and have breakfast, I don't recall what she has but I say I feel like KFC. So I pull out a map and ask her where the closest one is. I can remember having gone to one before, down near the beach. She says another one is closer, near the airport, but its off the edge of the map so I can't see it. I decide to go to the beach one instead as I know where it is. We are now watching TV, Dead Like Me is on. I love the show but Amy wants to change channels and the movie from before with the Andy guy in it is on.

Now I'm at my real life next door neighbours house. Two large dogs come out and I send them back inside and follow them (they don't really have dogs IRL). I'm playing with the dogs or something and then we're in the backyard and the dogs are trying to get over the fence into my yard. I tell my Neighbour not to worry, I'll go home and send some fruit over the fence for them and they'll stop. She says "Sure, if you want a salad ambulance". She then says the dogs are allergic to fruit. I say "don't worry I'll just give them apples then". I look over the fence and see peaches on a tree, then I assure her there are apples around the back. (We don't have any fruit growing in out yard IRL)

*Enter the Matrix*
_Status: Lucid, great quality._

I was in a bus with lots of other people. They were getting served food. The girl on my left had a roast, and the girl on my right had pancakes. The plates where really big and there was no room for me to have one. So I said to the girl on my left "Get out".
She responded with "What?"
"There's no room, get out of the bus!"
I opened the sliding door next to her then told her "Don't worry it's a dream" then I pushed her out.

Then it hit me, It's a dream!
I turned to the girl on my right and exclaimed "It's a bloody dream! Finally!"
Then I jumped right out of the speeding bus. As I was tumbling along the ground (with almost no feeling I might add) I tried to "jump" back into the bus (Teleport like in the movie Jumper). I had my eyes closed but I could feel it work, there was a bang sound and I opened my eyes, I was sitting next to the girl in the bus again. Yes!

I noticed it wasn't as real as it could be since I didn't feel much when I fell off the bus so I tried to induce a False Awakening. I pushed back into the bus seat and yelled "False Awakening!". Nothing happened. So I started thrashing around yelling "False Awakening!" over and over with my eyes shut. I opened my eyes and I was in bed, lying on my side. I tried to get up but couldn't move. Yet I could move my legs sort of. They weren't moving in my vision but I could feel them move. So I thought "Ohh crap, i'm partially awake". I kept trying to move and managed to bring my hand up to my nose and did an RC. At first I thought I couldn't breath, but I did it again and I could. So I kept doing it and could still breath. Thats when I was released and was able to to get up.

The next bit is fuzzy as I don't specifically remember leaving my room, but next thing I remember, I'm in the main room by the kitchen and there are a bunch of people there. I go up to a large lady near the study and am about to ask her something. I think I should do the task, but then I realize I've done the basic task already, so I ask her "Whats my dream name?". I realize it was Decembers task but I didn't have anything prepared to say. She hesitates for a moment and then I think "Bluey", as soon as I do, she says it. So I say "Hey, you cheated! You read my mind". I then remember the Advanced task so I ask her "Have you seen any groundhogs lately?". Instead of waiting for an answer I start heading back to the bedrooms expecting to find a groundhog along the way, but I don't. Then I see the open door to my sister room and I think she'll have a groundhog in there because she likes animals. As I'm walking towards the door a groundhog comes running out. It's running really fast so I quickly hold out my hand and try to stop it. It stops as if something is holding it down. Then I lift my hand and it flings into the air, doing somersaults. I then decide to punch it telekinetically, so I punch the air with my fist and the groundhog goes flying backwards into my sister room. I then turn around and find the rather large lady from before standing there. I telekinetically punch her in the face and she flies into the wall and falls down into a slump. This is awesome! I have heaps of control.

I run to the back door to go outside. I plan to fly into space like I told myself I would. I stop at the glass sliding door and decide to walk through it instead of open it. At first I can't, I'm standing there with my hands and face pressed up against the glass. I open the glass door and then as I'm about to open the fly screen door I decide to try again. It works, I start moving through the door. Its the strangest feeling, it feels like I'm moving through really thick water. I get to the back yard and am about to take off towards the stars, I plan to crouch down and charge up so I can shoot out of the atmosphere like a rocket as I tend to have problems getting past a certain height. Before I can do it 3 kids step out from the bushes and start shooting me with toy guns. Its too distracting to charge up now, so I hold my hand up at them and pull the guns out of their hands all at once. They have surprised looks on their faces. I   start walking to a clear area to take off but one of the kids, a little girl, starts throwing darts or something at me. I hold them off with my mind. I decide to go out into the front yard because these damn kids are harassing me and trying to prevent my from taking off. I open the gate telekinetically as I run towards it. When I get outside into the court where I live i notice there is a bloody roof out here! There is a big dome roof. Clearly my subconcious doesn't want to achieve my goal. I turn around and see a man dressed as Santa Clause come out of my backyard, followed by the kids. He's looking for his gloves. I look at my hands and realize I'm wearing gardening gloves. I pull them off and am about to throw them away when for some reason I decide to turn them into Santa gloves. They morph right in front of my eyes! I decide to put them on instead of giving them to Santa. I go over to the middle of the court where there is a hole in the roof. But the hole is blocked by what looks like Tetris blocks. I start pushing and pulling them telekinetically and they wobble out and eventually fall, one by one. Santa is harassing me at the time, asking for his gloves. So I lift my hand and grab him by the neck and force choke him, lifting him into the air. I squeeze my hand to form a completely sealed fist. Santa is wiggling around in the air above my neighbours driveway kicking his feet and turning purple! I then twist my hand to the left and his neck snaps.

I look back at the roof ready to take off, but the Tetris blocks are back! Damn it! I start running down the street looking for a break in the roof. There is a small break down the middle but not big enough to fly through. As I'm running it goes weird and I start speeding along like I'm on rails. I don't have a body anymore. Then it's going really fast and all these street are whizzing past, then I make it stop. I'm now above a city looking down on it. I fly towards the buildings and pull them closer with my mind. They start to grow upwards and become taller. It looks just like in the Matrix Reloaded when the code builds into buildings. Except its not all green or made out of code.

I go through the window of one of the buildings, I can't recall how. I don't think I smashed it, but I don't recall phasing through it either. I'm walking through the building and suddenly an Agent (from the Matrix) comes out of nowhere and starts shooting me. I hold off the bullets telekinetically and I pull out an Uzi from nowhere. I shoot like 10 rounds into him, it just makes grey marks, like he's made of metal and he falls backwards into a slump (Think Terminator 2). I start running through the hallways, completely forgotten about flying into space, I'm having too much fun. Agents start coming out everywhere. I take a woman hostage, shooting at the Agents in front of me while they shoot at me but hit the woman. She's like a Terminator too, the bullets just create metallic holes and don't kill her. I start to get aroused and dry hump her a bit, I decide screw my task I'll just get some sex soon. An Agent comes up behind me and starts shooting me, my vision becomes like 3rd person and I hold my hand up like Neo and stop the bullets telekinetically on all sides. I can actually see them hitting an invisible barrier and crumpling. I release the woman and start running again, pumping like 20 rounds into an agent who's already slumped against the wall. I reach an office and go inside, closing the door behind me. I drop my gun and think this is a good place for some raunchiness.

There are 2 guys in the room cowering under desks. I grab one and say "Have you seen a hot girl in here?". He doesn't answer. Suddenly I notice a bed in the middle of the room, it wasn't there a moment ago. I duck down and look under it, nothing there. I try to will a hot woman under it and look again, still nothing. I try a third time and suddenly there is stuff under the bed. Piles of handkerchiefs stacked up in front of a blanket. I grab the blanket and there is a leg under it! I pull her out from under the bed. Its a brunette with shoulder length hair, wearing a loose white dress. I get her onto the bed and pull her dress down. Suddenly I notice she's not very emotive. She's moving but it's like she's a moving doll instead of a real person. Suddenly I notice she IS a doll! WTH?! She has joints in her neck, arms and legs, like a Barbie. Damn it. I focus on her and try to change her into a real girl. She morphs into one right before my eyes, the joints melting over to form unbroken skin, she gasps for air like she's been underwater or something, I'm amazed at how easy it was.

I then pull her dress the rest of the way off, leaving her naked. Then I pull my own equipment out and immediately I wake up... Dammit! I wasn't able to catch the waking moment and DEILD back, I was already moving  :Sad:

----------


## unseen wombat

Yes!  :smiley:  That is so awesome man. I almost had one last night too, but my RC failed. I was so mad when I woke up.

But you killed Santa Claus man! Why would you do that?  :Sad:

----------


## Hiros

> Yes!  That is so awesome man. I almost had one last night too, but my RC failed. I was so mad when I woke up.
> 
> But you killed Santa Claus man! Why would you do that?



LOL! I was getting pissed off that they wouldn't let me fly into space! So I just wanted to kill everyone.
I don't know why i didn't just jump up and smash through the blocks.

----------


## Hiros

I had another lucid last night, but it was piss poor. I was dumber than a post in the dream and it only lasted maybe a minute or so. I think I somehow forced it out of pure determination to have another one and break the once a week cycle. I went back to sleep when normally I would have gotten out of bed hoping for one last try when it happened.

I also think I came really close to FILDing. I tried it everytime I woke up, and had some progress on some of them where I felt like I was almost asleep so started doing the finger thing, but then my thoughts would bring me back to awareness. I'd do a RC just in case but no such luck. Then one time I wasn't thinking at all, somehow I kept my mind blank and I felt a wave of pins and needles run down my whole body. That of course got me excited and I started thinking about if I was in a dream yet. I waited a bit longer then did a reality check. No such luck, but I feel it was close, if I can just control my excitement more.

It was also wacky dream night last night. None of my dreams made any sense whatsoever.

*Tuesday 19th February, 2008
Revving the Red Queen of God*
_Status: Wacky._

A group of people, including me, are trying to get a special sword of some kind. There are all these challenges. The only one I remember is one where we had to throw a sword/spear and hit a metallic eagle statue sitting on a balcony really high up. I couldn't hit it for ages, then a ninja guy came along dressed in a white ninja suit. He hit the eagle first go and the sword split into two and the ninja was teleported up to the balcony and went through a door to continue. I kept trying and soon succeeded also.

I don't what happened next but sometime later I was with 2 other people, a guy and a girl, standing in front of some massive gates. Then these giants came from nowhere and were trying to catch us. They looked like massive Troll dolls. But they had skinny arms and legs and had bones sticking through their fingers, ears, lips etc... Like some weird tribal Giants. We started trying to jump up to the top of the gate to get over the other side. We could jump really high, but it just wasn't enough. Finally the girl managed to get up, then she threw a rope down for the rest of us. I got up next and then the girl fell back down. Meanwhile the Troll Giants are chasing us so we kept having to run around in circles to keep them away from the gate while each person climbed up the rope. Eventually all three of us made it up.

I don't remember what happened next but we found the sword in some kind of tomb. It was the Red Queen from Devil May Cry 4. It was floating above a pedestal and as I came closer it revved itself and started to glow red. I was in awe of it, it felt like it was God or something, like this was the moment in my life I'd been waiting for all these years.

Then I woke up and was like "WTF?"

*Teacher Friends*
_Status: Wacky._

I was driving to my old school, except it was situated in the opposite direction of where it should be. I parked my car and was walking towards the building, intending to spy on someone. I saw some high school friends gathered out the front. They were teachers now. I walked into a building and found a toilet there. I sat on the toilet and tried to WILD  ::?: . I failed and realized it was hours later. Crap, I needed to leave quickly... for some reason. So I quickly grabbed my things and sneaked out of the building. I felt like I had failed whatever I came there to do.

*TV Ratings Test*
_Status: Wacky beyond measure._

I was sitting on a rocky area in the middle of some kind of pool of water. My Mum was there next to me. We were watching a TV screen suspended in the air in front of us. It was some game show where someone simulates the TV ratings by rapidly moving a mouse cursor over some icons until they disapear. They had a time limit and were going well. I can't recall most of the shows listed but there was Lost, the News and other stuff like that. They got to the last screen very easily with about a minute left, but then the last row of icons was really hard because they wouldn't disappear very quickly and if you touched another icon before the first one disappeared it would reset the counter of the first one. They were about to fail, so I took control somehow. I rapidly moved the cursor with my mind just clipping the edge of one icon until it disappeared then moved onto the next one. I got all but 2 icons remaining, but couldn't get them to disappear. Time ran out and I failed, then the TV was gone and we were just looking at the water.

I noticed the rock formation we were on had a statue of a dinosaur carved into it, so I said to my Mum "Look, a dinosaur!". She immediately jumped into the water. I asked what she was doing and she said she wanted to see the dinosaur. I showed her it was on the rocks not in the water. Then I jumped in too, and for a moment I thought there was a dragon in the water. Then the water kind of cleared and I could the rocky bottom. There was a miniature model of an ancient Chinese city carved into the rock. There was a hill at one end with a palace carved on top and kind of sitting over the palace was a red Chinese dragon. The type that have a long curvy body and long whiskers on its face. It was curled up on top of the building. Thats all I remember.

*Classroom Riot*
_Status: Lucid, bad quality_

I was in a classroom with a bunch of random people and an old primary school teacher of mine was there, she was being really nasty for no apparent reason and we were doing some work that seemed really stupid. I can't recall what it was. The teacher was going from student to student seeing if they had completed whatever we were doing. I felt a bit of panic because I hadn't done anything, then I started to think maybe its a dream? I did a nose RC, but I couldn't breath, yet it still felt funny. It felt like I had a runny nose and I was sucking in mucus instead of breathing. So I pulled out a hankerchief and blew my nose, then tried the RC again. This time I could breath through one nostril. I made sure it was sealed shut properly and could still breath, so I realized it was a dream.

I got up and walked toward the front of the class and said something along the lines of "screw you bitch", I was very angry at the teacher, although I can't even remember why. I grabbed her by the throat and lifted her into the air. She was really heavy at first, but I managed to increase my strength and lift her up. Then I turn toward the side wall and pushed her, then telekinetically pinned her to the wall. It wasn't very smooth though, she moved slowly to the left and I had to correct her course to make her reach the wall.

Then I told the class "Don't worry everyone, its a dream! Your all dreaming together, a shared dream! So you can't get hurt. Watch!"
Then I picked up a screwdriver on one of the tables and threw it at someone on the right of the room. It hit him square in the forehead and he had the handle sticking right out. But he didn't go down or anything, he was fine.

Everyone cheered and jumped out of their seats, then a riot ensued. Everyone was throwing things at everyone else. Thats all I can remember.
WTH... Could I have been any stupider? A shared dream? lol

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 20th February, 2008
The Lucid Potion*

I was watching the movie Jumper, but it was a prequel to the real movie. The main character was someone else and they were teleporting differently. It was like a blend of the Jumper teleport and the Nightcrawlers teleport from Xmen 2. And it was slower. I was commenting to my dad that he "jumps" a lot faster in the 2nd movie (Referring to the real movie).

At some point the main character of the movie drinks a potion that makes him jump faster, and he can turn into black electricity and electrocute people. He's fighting a group of people and teleporting all over the place really fast.

Now the movie is over and I'm with my Dad just outside of a supermarket. I have a potion in a large test tube and I'm drinking it. It tastes like Orange juice. Dad wants to know what it is, so I explain its the potion from the movie and it gives you Lucid dreaming powers while your awake. I tell him it was created by the Aboriginals as part of their Dreamtime culture. We go around a corner and there are some elderly Aboriginal men doing what appears to be Yoga. There are some animals on the ground near their feets. Snakes and Lizards. I tell Dad that they created the animals and are controlling them with their Lucid powers.

There is a girl who comes up to us and I think she asks about the movie. I tell her that the main character is still alive but in hiding. She's surprised and says she thought he was dead. Then she runs off to go find him. I tell my Dad that he has a courier business somewhere, but I don't understand how he keeps clear of customs. Then I realize, of course he just teleports the goods to the destination, but I still think customs would track him down somehow.

Dad says I should show him this movie sometime because he likes movies with good soundtracks (Even though he was watching it with me... wth?). I use my "real life lucid powers" to start playing a song from the soundtrack saying he'll really like it. Its "I'll Never Surrender" from the Devil May Cry 4 soundtrack. I skip through to the second half of the song as I don't think he'll like the first half. I don't remember the rest.

_My thoughts: AHHH! A dream about having lucid powers in real life... yet I remain oblivious to it being a dream. *Hangs head in shame*_

*Bedroom Elevator*

I was living in an apartment with someone , its was only a single room with 2 beds and a table in the middle. There was also a door on each side. One was the front door and the other didn't go anywhere, just a brick wall behind it. I thought it was weird and went outside and saw that it was a 2 story building. Eventually somehow I figured out that the room was actually an elevator to the second floor where it was a giant penthouse. I was excited that I didn't have to live in the crappy little room, but there was some weird party or something going on in the top floor. I don't recall what it was or anything but I thought it was weird.

*Transformers: Leeches in Disguise*

I was staying at en elderly couples house near an airport.
People going to the airport keep stopping by their house and sitting down to rest, taking up all the space. It annoys me. Then sometime later I'm traveling to the airport on a bus with a few other people. They are all drinking soft drink so I start complaining that I don't have one. We stop at some point and then someone gives me a mountain dew. Then someone else gives me half a bottle of mountain dew. I decline, telling them I think its disgusting that they want to give me a half used bottle. The bus continues and sometime later we're going past a warehouse with lots of food products. A woman is walked along carrying an entire palette of bananas on her back. As I'm watching her the palette starts to tip and I can tell that it's about to fall. It does and bananas go everywhere. I say out loud that "I knew that was going to happen!"

Sometime later I'm driving the old man I was staying with to the airport. But he doesn't want to go in yet as he's nervous. So I drive around the airport instead waiting for him to be ready. At some point, and I'm not sure where I was but I was drawing a Mitsubishi symbol on the back of my car, which was a big green Ute. I'm doing it like I'm using Photoshop or Zbrush and I'm thinking in computer logic. Undoing my actions and deleting things etc. I create weird patterns with a Mitsubishi symbol brush and keep undoing them trying to get the perfect pattern. At some point I create a pattern and then when I step back to look I notice there is now a massive thing attached to the top of the car. Its a part of a Transformer robot! Just an arm and part of the torso. It was the same colour as the car and looked like an extension of it. I kept trying to "undo" but couldn't. I thought to myself "damn this limited memory". Then I started trying to delete it, but couldn't do that either. It then started moving and tried to fly away with the arm stretched out like superman. It dragged the car along for a bit until it came free and rolled to a stop while the arm and torso continued towards some mountains in the distance. As soon as I stopped watching the arm it came back and reattached to the car. I was really frustrated. Then I woke up.

----------


## PeteB

> *Wednesday 20th February, 2008
> The Lucid Potion*
> 
> _My thoughts: AHHH! A dream about having lucid powers in real life... yet I remain oblivious to it being a dream. *Hangs head in shame*_



Ooh, now that is just unlucky, although still kinda funny to read about...  ::laughhard::

----------


## Hiros

Yeah, I find it entertaining to find my mind come up with semi-logical explanations like that.  ::D: 

*Thursday 21st February, 2008
Eternal Thoughts Of A F*&@ed Up Mind*

Ok, this dream was weird beyond measure. I still can't figure out exactly what it was. I couldn't actually see anything, it was just voices and thoughts. It was like I was thinking for people and describing things in their own words... but at the same time it was like something else was controlling my thoughts, and I was aware of it. I would think something and then say it out loud but it would come out perfectly. I know that doesn't make sense but I can't think of a way to describe it. I started to feel like God... It was royally fucked up. When I woke up I couldn't stop thinking about it, it's like a puzzle I can't quite grasp the solution to. I was up for almost 2 hours before I could get back to sleep.

*False Awakening No2*

I remember lying in bed trying to get to sleep, when I could hear my parents in another room (This proves to me it was FA as my parents are currently away for a week). They were talking about lucid dreams! My Dad asked my Mum if she had had any dreams where she was aware it was a dream. I couldn't hear her response but I was thinking that she would tell him thats what I do as I've told her about it. I thought about getting up and telling them all about it, but was too tired and decided to go back to sleep and talk to them later. Of course when I woke up I realized it wasn't real. Doh. I hadn't thought to do an RC, I guess because I was just lying in bed trying to sleep and didn't try to get up. I always do an RC when I get up, even if its just to look at the time and try to remember a dream.

*It's not so bad, being Dead Like Me...*

My first Dead Like Me dream! Yeah. I loved that show. Unfortunately my recall isn't that great.

I was living in London, just outside the city limits. But it was like some weird Medieval/Modern day London mixture. The roads where all cobblestones and there was a big gate at the entrance to the city with guards on horseback. I traveled to the city each day to look after some sort of electronics store. One time on my way back home the large gate was closed, so I realized I'd have to use one of the smaller doors on either side. I noticed a door on the right had four big white flashing arrows above it, pointing to it. A dreamsign if I ever saw one... but I didn't question it.

Another scene I remember was at home (not my real home) trying to sleep, I think it was a relatives house actually (not their real house, but in the dream it was theirs). When I turned the TV off to go to sleep, the sound didn't turn off. I found there was a bunch of audio equipment and I spent a bit of time trying to figure out where the TV was connected so I could turn the sound off. There was a record player, when I turned that off the volume dropped but it didn't go off completely. Then there was a HD-DVD player next to that, and I was thinking how my cousin would be pissed off that he invested in one when Blu-ray won the format war. There was a small satellite type antenna on top of the HD-DVD box, then there was a main amplifier in front of that. But I couldn't find the off switch. I was pressing a bunch of switches. Some did nothing and some made it louder. Finally I found the off switch and went to sleep.

The next time I was at the electronics store, I forgot to turn the alarm off. I went in the door and started going down some stairs when a really loud alarm went off. I raced back to turn the alarm off, but I didn't know the code. Then my Uncle showed up and was really angry because I woke him up. I apologized and said I usually hear the beep before it goes off and remember to turn the alarm off, but this time I went straight for the stairs and didn't hear the beep.

Soon after this I was killed. I don't recall it actually happening, I just knew it had happened. I was now a Grim Reaper. Undead walking among the living. I went and visited my family. My sister was there and recognized me somehow but was asking "Is that really you? You look different". My Dad didn't recognize me at all and it took a while to convince him it was me.

----------


## Twoshadows

I had to come and read the whole "Lucid Orange Juice" dream that you were talking about. Interesting dream.






> _My thoughts: AHHH! A dream about having lucid powers in real life... yet I remain oblivious to it being a dream. *Hangs head in shame*_



Well, then we'll both hang our heads in shame together, since I keep having those dreams too. Oh well... ::roll:: 





> _They were talking about lucid dreams! My Dad asked my Mum if she had had any dreams where she was aware it was a dream._



And here is another one..._._

It think it's because we come on this board and talk about lucid dreaming all the time, and it doesn't seem strange to be discussing lucid dreaming.


Good luck, and may you become lucid at the next lucid dreaming reference in your dreams... :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

> Good luck, and may you become lucid at the next lucid dreaming reference in your dreams...



Thanks  :smiley:  Same to you.
lucid dreaming references are like torture. We think about them so much that we begin to dream about them... but without actually having one. doh.

Not very good recall last night. I may have had a lucid as I vaguely remember saying "Oh my god! Its a dream!" and then starting to run...  ::?:  But I don't recall anything else so it doesn't count.

I also tried to WILD, gave it a really good try with a very positive attitude that I would succeed. But failed, for the bajillionth time. Only got a lack of feeling in the extremities. Lay there for over an hour before I started to have negative thoughts about it and figured that was my cue to give up. I'll try waking up earlier for my WBTB next time so I'm more tired.

*Monitor*

I was talking to my sister's ex-boyfriend in my kitchen. He was saying something about wanting to see my computer monitor. Strange that he would be in my dream, haven't seen or thought of the guy in like 4 years, I barely even knew him.

*Flying, Possible Lucid?*

I was... somewhere, with some family. I remember my cousin David was there and I was flying over a grass field by jumping off a balcony. I think at some point I said "Oh my god! Its a dream!" and then started to run or something, but I can't recall anything about it.

*Supernatural: The Demon Asteroid*
_Minor spoilers for season 3 of the tv show Supernatural_

This was another movie dream. It was about saving Dean from going to hell.
Sam was killed somehow, I don't recall. Then Dean was in some house and suddenly he became a demon and his eyes blacked over. There was an asteroid headed for the house and he sensed it at the last moment. He runs out of the house and stops to look up into the sky. I can picture a very vivid image of him looking up at the "camera" with his eyes blacked over.

The asteroid slams into the house and there is a huge explosion, Dean is running away toward the "camera". Demons in black smoke form rise out of the asteroid and twirl together then race towards the camera and everything goes black. Now Dean is in a car with somebody, he's talking about reviving Sam somehow.

Now I'm in my bedroom showing a DVD of this movie to my friend Daniel. The cover had a picture of the asteroid with demon smoke swarming around it. I also had another movie that I hadn't watched yet, it had Dean and the Genie from Disney's Alladin on the cover  ::?:

----------


## PeteB

Sam died again! He really does like doing that doesnt he  :tongue2:  Perhaps if Dean brings him back, he can shave even more time off his life...

Cool dream though!

----------


## Hiros

> Sam died again! He really does like doing that doesnt he  Perhaps if Dean brings him back, he can shave even more time off his life...
> 
> Cool dream though!



Thanks.
I wish my subconcious was a little more logical with dreams like this though  :smiley: 
Dean was a demon, so presumable already died and spent some significant time in hell where he became a demon, then escaped and possessed his own doppelganger? lol. I'm glad my subconcious isn't on the writing staff for the show  ::D:

----------


## Hiros

I tried to WILD in the position I usually sleep in last night, instead of on my back. My first try I fell asleep very quickly, so when I woke again I tried a second time and think I get pretty far. After a while I started to semi-dream, like seeing random scenarios and images in my head and feeling like I'm moving, yet aware that I'm not. A couple times I thought I had moved my body in a random dreamlike spasm, then realized that I hadn't really moved, it was just in my head. I've had this before, but it disappears as soon as I notice it. This time it stuck around for a while. My body also felt more detached than my usual attempts. When I finally gave up 50 mins later and moved, it felt like I had pins and needles all over my body.

*Saturday 23rd January, 2008
Hating A Friend*

I was in some random house, some kind of party. I'm there with my girlfriend (_not a real person_), but my friend somehow steals her away from me. This of course pisses me off to no end. Then he starts to be really nasty to me and constantly rubbing it in. So I start screaming at him and generally chucking a hissy fit. My whole family thinks I've gone crazy.

I'm then watching TV, aware that everyone is staring at me and feeling sorry for me because I went crazy. After a while I went back to the group and was trying to explain I wasn't crazy, and then trying to prove to the girl that my friend was a wimp and a real bastard.

Sometime later I'm using MSN on a PC, talking to Daniel. I say I'm waiting for AJ to come over. He tells me that he's already there. I wonder for a second how he could know that, but it doesn't make me lucid  :Sad:  Then I turn around and AJ is there. I feel proud somehow that I caught him before he tried to scare me.

_My thoughts: This was very weird, because the person who was being nasty was a good friend that is one of the nicest guys in the world. Sometimes he's so nice that it gets a little irritating. So there is no way he'd ever act like that and no way that I'd lose it in such a fashion._

*The Spontaneous Regenerator*

I'm in my house and my sister is having a party. There is this drunk girl there who keeps coming onto me. I keep trying to dodge her because she is drunk. I remember sitting on my sisters bed and she came and sat next to me, then leaned over trying to kiss me. I pushed her away and said no thanks, your drunk. There is another girl there whom I like named Zoe (_a real person, but her real name is Alex_). At some point someone tells me to stop messing around with "that girl" and go ask Zoe out instead. So I do, I tell her I'll call her tomorrow and we'll go out for a drink. I feel really good about myself, then some random person tells me that she can "heal really fast, like the cheerleader". I think to myself that she must be one of those Spontaneous Regenerators I keep hearing so much about  ::?: .

----------


## unseen wombat

Man, I hate dreams about relationships. I had one a couple nights ago that my wife was cheating on me. I hated that dream so bad. 

I had a crappy day for WILD yesterday, but I did get my recall back, got lucid, and I had a dream with you in it last night! You just played a bit part though, but that was my first DV member dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

I DEILDed! Yes! Was a weak dream though. Didn't accomplish anything and my recall of it is crappy because I went back to sleep after it hoping to have another since it was so short, instead of writing it down.

*Sunday 24th February, 2008
DV Fragment*

I said on Unseen Wombats journal yesterday that I'd probably have a DV dream, and I did  :tongue2:  I was looking at the forum and reading my own journal. I had written up a really good lucid and was reading the responses I got to it. Everyone was saying "wow, thats awesome" and stuff like that. After waking up, I hoped this was a sign I'd have a really good lucid next, but alas, not the case.

*Morgan Freeman's Subway Chair*

I was sitting on a bar stool attached to a escalator going down into a subway. Morgan Freeman was sitting next to me, on another bar stool. And someone was shooting something at us. They were a bad shot, but I was hoping the escalator would hurry up so I could get to safety.

Next thing I remember was driving a camper van around on the side of a large hill. Morgan Freeman was in the passenger seat. I think we were being shot at again which is why I was driving crazy, trying to lose them. I was knocking over lots of letterboxes and such.

*Bee Genocide*

I was on a bus with a bunch of people from school. Adam was sitting across the aisle from me and kept singing along to some song about pregnancy.  ::?:  I said something about it being really annoying to the person next to me, and then Adam turned the volume down. I felt bad that he had heard me.

Next thing I recall is being in the woods chasing a bee and carrying a large fly swat. We were trying to kill all the bees in this part of the woods. I saw a map somewhere showing the bee concentration throughout the area and was thinking it would take forever.

Now I was in my bedroom, there was a bee on my wall. I went and grabbed a fly swat and came back to kill it. It started flying around and I freaked out a bit trying to keep my distance and waiting for it to settle. Once it settled on the wall again, I slammed the swat down on it as hard as I could and immediately woke up because my alarm went off.

I tried to WILD, but for some reason gave up really quickly.

*Ethan's Dream Powers*

I was on a plane with some family. My cousin Shelley and her almost 2 year old son Ethan were there. I was looking after Ethan while his Mum had left the plane (It was parked on a runway) and I was thinking he had some kind of dream powers. I don't recall the next bit, it was a very long dream but I've forgotten most of it. At some point I was holding his hand and encouraging him to start a dream. He did and he pulled me into it. I don't recall what it was about but after we "woke up" and were in the plane again I got all excited telling everyone he shared his dream power with me.

Then we were standing on the runway outside the plane and I started to wake up. I became aware of what was happening and stayed still.

*The Oracle*

As I woke up from the previous dream I stayed still and tried not to think of anything. My eyelids fluttered unconsciously for a moment and I was worried that might screw me up. But it didn't. A few seconds later I was hit by a wave of heaviness. Nothing else happened right away so I started to imagine an empty room with a hallway in front of me.

Suddenly, BAM, I was in that room.
I wasn't thinking too clearly as I didn't remember to ground myself and try to improve the quality of the dream. I noticed I was holding Ethans hand still, he was there with me. And the room I was in seemed to be the waiting room of the Oracle from the Matrix. I started walking down the hallway, and for some reason I thought if I let go of Ethans hand I would wake up. We arrived in the Oracles kitchen and she was sitting at a table. There were 2 agents against the back wall, like they were guarding her. She talked to me, but I can't recall about what. We were talking for a while and then I started to think about the task I've set myself. Fly into space. I looked around for a window and then woke up.

I went back to sleep and had another dream, but I can't recall it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> I DEILDed!



That's awesome!!







> I was looking at the forum and reading my own journal. I had written up a really good lucid and was reading the responses I got to it. Everyone was saying "wow, thats awesome" and stuff like that



That's funny. I had a dream almost exactly like that. I haven't posted it yet. Thanks for reminding me.  :smiley: 






> and I was thinking he had some kind of dream powers. I don't recall the next bit, it was a very long dream but I've forgotten most of it. At some point I was holding his hand and encouraging him to start a dream. He did and he pulled me into it. I don't recall what it was about but after we "woke up" and were in the plane again I got all excited telling everyone he shared his dream power with me.



And here is another dream that is about dreaming.  ::D:  We seem to both be having a bunch of those lately. Well, at least we're _thinking_ about dreaming.

----------


## Hiros

> And here is another dream that is about dreaming.  We seem to both be having a bunch of those lately. Well, at least we're _thinking_ about dreaming.



I hope thats a good thing  ::D: 
More lucids though please!

I had 4 dreams last night, all about the same thing, almost continuations of each other. I've never had that before. Although one of them I don't remember, but I did remember it when I woke up after it and didn't write it down for some reason. All characters are from the tv show LOST unless specified.
I've changed my dating as well, as I realized it makes no sense to put the day before when I never go to sleep until after midnight. So I'll put todays date.

*Tuesday 26th February, 2008
LOST: The Dinosaur Muscle Paralyzer*

I'm in the middle of the jungle with Kate and Jack and we stumble across a golden pyramid in a clearing. Its set in a big chasm and there is a wooden bridge going across from where we were to a room at the top of the pyramid. We cross it and find a cylindrical box.

Now we're heading back to the beach and there are a lot of "others" everywhere. Some are riding horses and others are carrying large stones on their backs, like what make up pyramids. A lot of them are wearing turbans for some reason. We may have talked to someone for information, but somehow everything seemed to make sense. I knew that they were building pyramids and it was a special muscle paralyzer from the future that was extracted from the muscles of dinosaurs that allowed them to carry such heavy blocks. This explained how the ancient Egyptians did it!

We're back at the beach and Kate is trying to open the box, but can't. Jack takes it and it immediately opens. The top lifts up on a metal rod in its center. The rod is glowing orange and Jack says it must be his facial markings that made it open. I notice he has large scars on his face that are glowing orange. He pulls a syringe out of the box, I gather this must be the special muscle paralyzer. He injects himself with it and starts to shake like crazy then falls over paralyzed. I figure this must be how it works, and when he's able to move again he'll be super strong.

Now I'm in a supermarket. Claire and Ben are there, as well as Adam (a primary school friend). Ben is tied up and being led along on a rope by Adam. Claire wants to buy some coke. She talks about how she worked here before the plane crash and used to steal coke from the back room all the time. As long as she brought it back the next day it would be all right. When we were at the checkout, Adam asks me if I would kill Ben. I say I wouldn't, but then I say I know it's only a TV show and if it was actually real then I would kill him. Then I woke up.

*LOST: The Pirate Ship*

I was standing on the shore of the LOST island with Sawyer and Teal'c (Stargate SG1). We were looking for a pirate ship because Ana-Lucia had told Sawyer to go there. It seems Sawyer has Miles' ability to speak to the dead in this dream. We found the others' submarine and then I could see the pirate ship somehow, like my vision flew out over a very choppy sea and I could see the pirate ship moored on a tiny island just off the coast of the main island.

Somehow I knew that Ben was in the submarine and was about to head to the pirate ship. We quickly jumped in the sub just as it started to move. Next thing I remember is being aboard the pirate ship. I don't know where Teal'c had gone, but it was just me and Sawyer. We were moving through long wooden hallways looking for something. We come across a room with Ben standing there. He quickly knocks out Sawyer with the butt of a gun. He tells me he had to do that "so he can't speak with the enmities in my body". I somehow now understood how Sawyers ability worked, he could speak to the remnants of the consciousness of dead people that remains in the minds of the living after they have passed. So if Sawyer could speak to Ben's "Enmities" then he would find what we were looking for.

I don't recall anything else. I think Ben was meant to say Entities, but he actually did say Enmities, lol.

*LOST: The Towel Dodging Game*

I was in a sewer near the pirate ship from the previous dream. Locke and Sayid are there. There is some kind of mechanism that released water into the main chamber. We need to activate it so we can escape, but once we do the water will rise and we could drown if we don't hurry. Locke and Sayid tell me they will activate it and remain here, then I must hurry and escape since I'm real and could die, while they are only fictional characters.

They raise this little gate thing and water rushes through. I quickly climb up some steps next to the gate and start running along a pathway. Locke and Sayid are there too, they didn't stay behind like planned. As we are running there are large beach towels hanging from the roof, we have to dodge them or if we touch the yellow ones the timer will reset and we'll have to start the escape again. This went on for sometime, I kept hitting towels and got so worried I might hit a yellow one that I started crawling along on my stomach so the towels couldn't reach me. Then I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

Lucid today! But short  :Sad: 
I barely remember any other dreams. I think my lucid screwed me up because I couldn't stop thinking about what could have been and couldn't get back to sleep, when I finally did I kept waking up every half hour with no memory of any dreams except for a couple tiny fragments.

*Wednesday 27th February, 2008
Wall Running*
_Status: Lucid, Short_

I was in a shopping center, it very much resembled the Myer near my place. I was clothes shopping, but the rack I was looking at was my wardrobe and I remember thinking it was weird they they only had all the clothes I already have. Then thought it was weird I didn't see more people wearing the same as me. I then walked off and down the escalators. On my way down I randomly did a nose RC, it passed (couldn't breath). Then when I got to next level and was about to go down the next escalator I did another RC, it failed. That threw me, so I did it again but made sure my nose was firmly sealed. Failed again.

I called out loud, "No freakin' way!". I couldn't believe I was dreaming, since the first RC had passed and I was thinking how could I have gone to sleep in the middle of a shopping center? Then I realized I wouldn't have, I'm at home in bed, the whole thing was a dream.
Then I turned around and held my hand to the wall intending to shoot lightning as a test. It didn't work how I intended but there was a small arc of electricity along the wall which was enough proof for me.

Immediately I thought of my flying to space task. I decided to go outside first or else I'd have to smash through a dozen floors of store above me and probably wouldn't make it. I ran toward the escalator and jumped over the crowd of people on it, then wall ran along the side of the escalator going up the other way (like prince of persia or something). Reached the ground and then thought to ground myself and see if I can improve the realism. The realism was already awesome. So I grabbed a mannequin to my left and studied its face. Looked just like a plastic face, probably a bad test. So I looked at my hands and tried to study them. They looked normal, but it was like the lighting was bad and I could barely see them. I tried to concentrate and improve the detail, but it started having the opposite effect, and then my left eye opened! I could see the real world layered over my dream hands. I closed my eyes again tight, the dream had almost completely faded, but I concentrated on the hands and it slowly came back. But it was broken beyond repair  :Sad:  Suddenly I was watching some kind of surveillance camera. It was watching safe houses like in the Gran Theft Auto games. I could see chainsaws and shotguns floating out front and spinning on the spot. At one point it was showing a menu and I opened my eyes again. I could see some plain white text layered on top of my real vision. I close my eyes again but it faded completely and I was awake for good.

*Fragments*

- I was in a multilevel car park ascending from one level to the next by flying on the outside. But I would grab onto the bumper of a car while floating off the edge of the building, then I'd pull myself up and drift upwards with momentum to the next level where I grabbed the bumper of another car, and repeated many times.

- I was trying to escape someone, but needed to get past them, so I went around them via some special street. We needed to get past a locked grate, but couldn't. Some woman who used to be a bird told us we needed to hatch the frozen egg we had and get the baby bird to touch the lock with its beak. We did, somehow, and the grate opened. I know this dream was much longer but recall anything. I only remembered this small bit while writing up this post.

- I was on the DV forums and looking at the journals page. I noticed my topic had 9 pages. I was like what the hell? It was only 3 yesterday!
Edit: I just remembered, there was a new member listed on the page called HirHiros or something, and I was annoyed that they stole my username. lol.

----------


## unseen wombat

That's awesome man. It sounds like you're getting lucid a lot more often. I tried GABA today because I was home sick from work. I had tons of confidence that I would WILD again. Unfortunately I was too sick to keep from sniffling every 5 minutes and it ruined it for me.

You seem able to remember to do different things like tasks. For me, even if I want to do something else, I always seem to go right after Jessica Alba.  :tongue2:  Oh well. I'm not really complaining. I wish I could just stay in the dream long enough to get some action though.  ::D:

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool lucid! Good job.





> I couldn't believe I was dreaming, since the first RC had passed and I was thinking how could I have gone to sleep in the middle of a shopping center?



Isn't it funny how our minds think things like this? I had a dream where I WILDed from a football field. I didn't want to spend too much time in what I thought was my WILD because I was worried about my body on the football field. I didn't figure it out until I woke up for real.





> held my hand to the wall intending to shoot lightning as a test. It didn't work how I intended but there was a small arc of electricity along the wall




That's cool you were able to do that.






> Some woman who used to be a bird told us we needed to hatch the frozen egg we had and get the baby bird to touch the lock with its beak.



Wow...that's bizzare... ::shock:: 






> I was on the DV forums and looking at the journals page. I noticed my topic had 9 pages. I was like what the hell? It was only 3 yesterday!
> Edit: I just remembered, there was a new member listed on the page called HirHiros or something, and I was annoyed that they stole my username. lol.



How funny. I think we all have DV dreams. ::D:

----------


## Hiros

> That's awesome man. It sounds like you're getting lucid a lot more often. I tried GABA today because I was home sick from work. I had tons of confidence that I would WILD again. Unfortunately I was too sick to keep from sniffling every 5 minutes and it ruined it for me.



Yeah, I'm psyched!  ::D:  I was having 1 lucid a week almost on the same night, I agonized over it every night thinking I might get stuck in that pattern, but somehow I managed to break the cycle and have 4 lucids in 8 days... even if 3 of them were really short and crappy, lol.

Our minds are too pattern based, I keep trying to find similarities between nights that I get lucid and differences to nights that I don't. Then if I find anything, I start to worry that if I don't do that thing perhaps I'll never be lucid again. It freaks me out thinking like that...





> You seem able to remember to do different things like tasks. For me, even if I want to do something else, I always seem to go right after Jessica Alba.  Oh well. I'm not really complaining. I wish I could just stay in the dream long enough to get some action though.



I had the same problem. If you check out my first few lucids, the only thing I would think of doing is going straight to Kristen Bell. I would even think "Ohh, I should do something else... naah, screw it".
I think maybe its just a case of having a decent dream of that nature to get it out of your system and then focusing on memorizing a new goal. I've typed out a plan for my lucids and read it a few times every night before I go to bed, that seems to have drilled it into my head sufficiently that I remember it well in dreams.  ::D: 





> Wow...that's bizzare...



Yeah, really bizzare. It was part of a larger dream I don't remember, or perhaps the knowledge that this woman used to be a bird was a false memory implanted by the dream. But I could remember that I had gone through this grate before with a different egg, the egg had hatched and the bird pressed its beak against the lock to open the grate and then when the bird grew up it became this woman who was helping us...  ::?:  I didn't think it would work this time because the egg was frozen. But we ripped the shell off and where left with the gooey egg white, I think we blew on it or something to heat it up, then a baby bird came out.

----------


## Twoshadows

> or perhaps the knowledge that this woman used to be a bird was a false memory implanted by the dream



Yeah, I sometimes wonder if some of the things in really long dreams are things that I actually did in the dream or are false memories. It's an interesting concept to think about, especially since everything takes place in our heads anyway.





> But we ripped the shell off and where left with the gooey egg white, I think we blew on it or something to heat it up, then a baby bird came out.



 Hey, you know, whatever works... ::D:

----------


## Hiros

*Thursday 28th February, 2008
Geek Wedding*

I was in my garage with my dad and we were buying alcohol for a wedding we were going too. There was a large fridge in the back of our garage, like a liquor store built right into our house. There were a bunch of partially empty boxes with only a few bottles left in each so we took the boxes. I vaguely remember a conversation with the store clerk about people using double negatives when ordering a drink. I was saying how if I was working there I wouldn't serve them.

I was dragging the boxes into the back of my car when I noticed the bottles were gone. Instead there was a bunch of VHS tapes for the tv show Supernatural. I looked at the back of one and saw the episode listing, the top one was "Dream a little dream of me". A recent episode that features lucid dreaming and dream walking. I thought wow, that episode isn't even on DVD yet, I should keep these. I started gathering up all the tapes from the different boxes and putting them in order.

Next thing I remember is being at the wedding. It was for a friend of my cousins. I gathered he was a bit of a geek since I saw a gift list out the front and most of them were tv shows on dvd, hd-dvd and blu-ray. I was wondering which gift was the one I got.

I was sitting at a table with my family waiting for dinner, apparently it was a very short wedding and they were only allowed to use the venue for 15 minutes. A big line formed that went past a buffet. I was waiting in line for a while behind some woman. The line was passing a long table where everyone was eating. The woman in front of me got distracted and stopped moving, the gap got large and larger in front of her so I went passed and then beckoned her to hurry up. But she didn't, and for some reason I cared that she was going to lose her place in line so I was yelling for her to pay attention and hurry up.

On the way back to my table I put my gift on a pile in the middle of the room. I don't recall getting any food or carrying it back with me, I was only carrying the gift, a plain white box. I got back to the table and then the bride came over to the gift pile and was opening them. I was very nervous because I had no clue what my gift was and I was hoping it wasn't something disturbing that she wouldn't like. When she opened it she liked it, but didn't take it out of the box so I still have no idea what it was.

The only other thing I recall from the dream, and I'm not sure where this fits in chronologically but I was admiring some small Wax animal statues that apparently the bride had made. It was her hobby. I asked if she sold them and she said no, but I could have one as long as I didn't scratch it. If I did scratch it then I would have to pay for it.  ::?: 

*Tara's Birthday*

I was at a birthday party for my friend Tara in a house than resembled hers but was much more erratic with large staircases and such. It was also on a beach. I was flying around the whole house and outside doing nothing in particular. Outside on the beach there were a lot of strange people that intimidated me, so I kept away from them.

At some point I was inside and a guy who reminds me of Johnny Depp came up to me and we were talking for a bit, then he hit my in the chest and yelled "Total All!". I was suddenly drained of all energy and died. He had stolen my power. I was then dragged outside by an undertaker to some kind of horse stable where there was a skeleton in a suit hanging from the roof. The undertaker did something and I was now in the skeleton, I had been revived in a new body or something but the skin hadn't grown yet.

I vaguely remember walking around the party as the skeleton, but the next clear part I had my normal body back. I went up to someone and yelled "Total All!" and hit him in the chest. I felt stronger, and my victim fell over exhausted, but he didn't die. I realized it was a spell to steal the life force from others. I then went looking for the guy who had killed me, against flying around the house. I found him on the beach among the group of intimidating people. I planned to go up to him and kill him in the same manner he killed me, but I don't recall what happened next.

All I remember of the rest of the dream is lying down on the sand of the beach and throwing little rubber ducks into the ocean. It was a party game or something. I have no idea what the purpose was.

*Fighting Tara*

I was on a beach, possibly the same one from the previous dream. But there were lifeless bodies everywhere with a clear area around Tara and myself (although she had really long hair this time). We were sword fighting. We had Japanese curved swords, like a Katana or some such. We were going at it pretty hard, with sparks coming off the blades every time they connected. I remember starting to get tired and thinking I was going to die, but right then I managed to get a clean shot at her chest and stabbed her right in the center. But then she began to rise into the air in a crucifixion pose, my sword sticking out of her chest. A bit disturbing.

Next thing I remember is fighting her again, like a replay of the same fight, but this time we were in some kind of hall and had wooden swords. There were no bodies around us. We were rehearsing the fight from before. I only remember the very end of this fight and it ended the same way. As soon as she began to rise into the air, I woke up from the phone ringing.

----------


## Jamoca

Woah, you have pretty awesome dreams! I like that part about draining your powers! What powers did you have, exactly? And rubber duckys? Classic!

----------


## Hiros

> Woah, you have pretty awesome dreams! I like that part about draining your powers! What powers did you have, exactly? And rubber duckys? Classic!



Thanks man, they were definitely some of the weirder and more exciting ones last night.
I think it was just my energy that was drained, although I was able to fly in that dream.

They were actually a little different to rubber ducks. More like rubber non-existent animals that closely resembled ducks  :tongue2:  They were yellow with darker orange wingtips.

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 29th February, 2008
Maths Convention*

I was at home, but it wasn't my house, it was some house I've never seen before. I was out the back by a pool with my dad. I was talking about a thing I had to go to the next day. Then I went to my bedroom which backed onto the pool area. I was then looking through books that Derrick, an old Uni tutor of mine had given me. They were maths books. I had to look through them before I went to a Maths convention tomorrow. While I was looking through it the middle finger on my left hand became stuck in a downwards position and wouldn't snap back. I've had this happen before in dreams. I managed to snap it back this time with minimal discomfort. Then I read something in one of the books about dreams. Something along the lines of "All dreams become true". So then I wrote under it "Even lucid dreams?". I planned to post the book back to Derrick for correction.

Then I was at the convention. I was in an outside area between a bunch of buildings. My finger was stuck again. I spent ages trying to snap it back in place without breaking it. I couldn't, but some guy I came across said he could. I recognize the guy from real life, but I can't remember who it was. He grabbed my hand and put pressure on my index and middle finger knuckles to make them line up. They suddenly cracked and my middle finger went back in place. It hurt a little bit, but then started to feel normal again straight away. Then the guy said something along the lines of "It'll feel good, but then it'll start to ache again". Immediately it began to ache. I looked at my hand and there were big purple splotches over the knuckles of both fingers.

I also remember something about a guy with a dodgy face, it was like it was scared all over. Then after my finger was fixed his scars became inverted, rather than bumping off his face, they went into his face. The guy who fixed my hand said it was something to do with the sun.

*Parking the Car*

I was in my car in the court outside my house, trying to park it on the curb. For some reason I failed and was like 2 meters away from the curb. So I backed up to try again but suddenly there were a bunch of trucks in the court  taking up all the space and I was stuck. So I waited and they finally all left. Then I went to park again but there was a van in my spot. I cursed at him for stealing my parking space. So I thought screw it, I'll park in front of my neighbours driveway. But as soon as I went to move, a bunch of cars and trucks came back and I was stuck again. I started cursing and getting really frustrated that this traffic seemed to come from nowhere whenever I was about to park.

*Swim School*

I was at a school, although it was a building I've never seen before. I was in a class and we had to swim 3 times. There was a large square swimming pool outside with a square platform in the middle connected to the side by a slim walkway. The water was very choppy, like the ocean. I swam from the side to the center, but I failed to do it in time. I did it again later and this time I beat the world record! Next this I remember was being inside by the pool with Leah, someone I knew at my real high school. We were in competition or something and she didn't want me to swim again. Then a storm started and she tried to talk me out of swimming because it would be dangerous. I decided to agree, because I didn't want to be struck by lightning. We went back to the building, walking underneath a strangely placed walkway covering to keep out of the rain.

Inside we were in a large group with a teacher talking to us. He was saying we would have to do a trek to the north and collect items instead of finishing our swimming, because of the storm. I was annoyed and said I wouldn't do it. Someone near me said the teacher doesn't know us so we can just not turn up.

----------


## Twoshadows

Good recall...





> The I read something in one of the books about dreams. Something along the lines of "All dreams become true". So then I wrote under it "Even lucid dreams?".



Oh, and you did it again.... ::D: . Okay, the _next_ time you talk or think about lucid dreaming in a dream you _will_ become lucid!


Ooo...the part about your finger getting stuck backwards just seems really icky...and to think you have that problem a lot. I hope that doesn't happen to me now that I've read about it in your DJ.... ::shock:: .





> I did it again later and this time I beat the world record!



Good for you. It's nice when our dream selves are really good at something... ::D:

----------


## Hiros

> Oh, and you did it again..... Okay, the _next_ time you talk or think about lucid dreaming in a dream you _will_ become lucid!



I know, so annoying! I'm thinking I should start trying to do RCs anytime I write or talk about Lucid dreams as well as every time I load up the dream journal sub-forum. Maybe then I can start to turn some of these dreams around into lucids.





> Ooo...the part about your finger getting stuck backwards just seems really icky...and to think you have that problem a lot. I hope that doesn't happen to me now that I've read about it in your DJ.....



Yeah, its a recurring theme in my dreams, although I haven't had one since starting this journal. It happens with fingers and toes, usually my second toe bends backwards. Although in this instance my finger wasn't bent back, but forwards, like I had moved it normally but it got stuck there.

I also sometimes get the sensation that my toes or fingers are bending backwards when I try to WILD. But I found wearing socks and closing my fists prevents that.





> Good for you. It's nice when our dream selves are really good at something...



Thanks, doesn't happen often  :tongue2: 
I'm usually struggling against something, like that car dream. Why would a bunch of trucks be down my street dammit!?

----------


## unseen wombat

> went up to someone and yelled "Total All!" and hit him in the chest. I felt stronger, and my victim fell over exhausted, but he didn't die. I realized it was a spell to steal the life force from others.



lol. I'll have to remember that next time I'm lucid and decide to be Shang Tsung.  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

Do yourself a favour and think up a better phrase to yell out in advance  ::D:  "Total All" doesn't sound too impressive  ::?:  My subconcious doesn't seem to be that creative.
Perhaps... "Your soul is *mine*!"

More weird dreams of power last night. A flying dream and a dream where I have strange powers.

*Saturday 1st March, 2008
Rain of Fire*

I can't recall right back to the start but the first thing I remember was leading a group of people into a large tent, like a small circus tent. There were mattresses and blankets all over the floor, like we were supposed to be sleeping there. It was very dark, so I created an orb of light up in the peak of the tent with my mind. Nobody seems to notice and I get a bit annoyed. So I start showing off. I create different orbs of light and move them around the tent by moving my hands around, like I'm conducting an orchestra. Someone takes notice and asks if I'm doing that. I say I am, then I create a new orb and shoot it into the sky through a door in the side of the tent. The orb goes high up into the sky and becomes the sun. Then it turns into the moon. Then I pull it back into my hands and it has become a miniature Earth. I spin the earth around in my hands, and I notice there are these airships floating above it and they aren't keeping up with the spinning of the Earth, I stop it spinning and they start moving to catch up. They look like Ancient Chinese temples, made into airships.

Next thing I recall is being in a different area and shooting fireballs from my hands into the sun. Then it starts to rain fireballs. For a second I think its the sun exacting revenge for shooting fireballs at it, but then I realize that its the Airships. I had pissed them off by spinning the Earth so they were trying to kill me. (_As if that makes more sense_ ) There is a cover above me, it looks like some soft silk cloth. I try and stay under it to keep out of the fire rain, but the cloth keeps moving in the wind and I can't stay in one place. After a while I stop trying to hide under cover and instead I create 2 quarter sphere force fields with my hands and use them to protect myself. I have to orient my hands so the 2 force fields cover enough of my body to prevent the fire from hitting me.

My sister and her friend walk past. Her friend bumps into the back of the force field and I can feel it as if the force field is a part of me. I say something to them but can't remember.

Sometime later, the fire rain has stopped, but I've lost my powers. I'm trying to get them back by blowing on a whistle to reverberate my body and free it of the power blockage. Then I'll be able to use some kind of spell to bring my power back, I have it written on a piece of paper in my back pocket. But while I'm trying to do this my Mum comes up to me and asks where my sister is. I try and call her but she doesn't answer her phone. Then I get worried that maybe she lost her powers too and the fire rain got her. Thats all I remember.

*Floating on Air*

I was flying around some kind of city, but to do so I would hold my breath and float, as if I was floating on the top of water. When I took a breath I'd start to fall so I'd quickly take a deep breath and hold it, I'd then rise back to my previous height. At some point I saved a girl from some police  ::?:  Then I was carrying her around like a passenger as I flew. I vaguely remember an oddly placed fold up bed frame without a mattress on top of a building. I think I rested on the springs to catch my breath, then continued.

*Fragments*

- I was looking at an ad in the trading post, it was selling all kinds of random crap withing the same ad, but I was interested in a video adapter that converted a DVI connector to a SCART connector. I have no idea why I would want one of those.
EDIT: I remembered another fragment.
- I was trying to withdraw some money from an ATM, but it said I only have $1 left in my account. I freaked out.

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 2nd March, 2008
Naked Microwaving*

I was at home, about to have a shower. For some reason I went out into the kitchen with only a t-shirt on and put something in the microwave. Right then my Mum walks in. I hide myself, pretty unsuccessfully, but she doesn't take any notice and is talking about something. I'm embarrassed but she just keeps going on and on about something so eventually I ask if she can just leave me along for a couple seconds so I go get in the shower. Then I go to my bedroom, there is a mini-shower there. Its a small round tub with a tall blue shower curtain around it. I'm about to get in when one of the hot new doctors on the show House come into my room (Don't know her name as I don't actually watch the show). She's trying to vacuum my room. I'm completely exposed to her and make no attempt to cover up, but when I go to remove my t-shirt so I can get in the shower I get embarrassed about doing it, so I leave it on and am waiting for her to finish and leave. Then I wake up.

*Command and Conquer*

I'm playing Command and Conquer 3, but directly. No screen or interface, just controlling it with my mind somehow.

I'm playing Scrin, but my base quickly gets destroyed by some new faction I haven't seen before, I don't really remember this part happening though. I'm left with only 1 unit. This big walking tank, a unit that doesn't exist in the real game. So I guide him across the map trying to find a way to survive. I run into a massive Nod base in the bottom right corner of the map and take a blast from an Obelisk, it doesn't do much damage. Then as I'm heading toward the top of the map I go past a squad of soldiers shooting lasers and wearing hockey masks. They're part of the unknown faction. I steer clear of them and they are heading towards the Nod base. I reach a smaller Nod base at the top of the map that has been wiped out. There are a few buildings that remain, a refinery, power plant, etc.

I place my unit in front of these buildings and think I need a way to create engineers so I can start my new base here. Somehow I now own all these buildings without actually doing anything. So I start to build some hockey mask laser men from one of the buildings. As they come out I line them up next to my tank unit to defend the base. Then I wake up.

----------


## PeteB

The C&C dream sounds awesome  ::D:  Love that game, although usually do really bad at it... shame you couldnt of finished the battle though!

----------


## Hiros

Holy Frick on a Stick!
WILD Success! Although I'm not even sure how it happened.

I didn't do any technique at all, nor did I feel any transition, it was frakin crazy!
I woke up at 5am and tried to WILD. I tried the staring at something to black your vision out method, but failed because my eyes wouldn't stay open for more than 2 seconds without burning and flinching shut. Weird, since I've done the blacking out thing in the past. So then I tried a regular WILD like I always do, but I gave up very quickly because I was too restless. Did a nose RC when I finished just in case, as usual, and I was definitely still awake.

So then I turned over to go to sleep on my stomach, I was going to try FILD. I lay there for almost 20 seconds to get comfortable, then out of habit I did a nose RC before I started trying to FILD. IT FAILED! WTF? How did that happen? I didn't do anything! Nor did I notice any kind of transition. No sensations, no heaviness like when I've DEILDed, no Hypnagogics.
So I then proceeded to have a short lucid in my house.  ::D: 

Anyone have any idea how it happened? It's certainly a type of WILD, but what is it? I didn't do anything, so I won't be able to recreate it  :Sad: 

*Monday 3rd March, 2008
Freebie Lucid*

After trying to WILD and failing, I was trying to go to sleep normally when I did an RC out of habit and found I was dreaming... somehow.

So I sat up in bed and opened my eyes. I was blind. There was no light. Even at this time there is always a little moonlight under the curtains and my digital clock gives enough light to see half the room when my eyes are adjusted. But I couldn't see the clock either. I tried to will some light into existence, didn't work. So I got out of bed and walked over to the door where I flicked the light switch. It didn't work, weird, light switches have always worked for me in normal dreams. I've just never flicked one in a lucid so figured it would work, despite people saying they don't.

I walked out to the kitchen, feeling my way along the walls. I could feel the very texture of the paint, it felt exactly like it does in real life. I always walk around in the dark at night feeling my way so I know the feeling well, but I couldn't tell the difference. The kitchen was pitch black as well, but there was a little bit of moonlight coming from the back door. I tried to will some light again, didn't work. I thought about the monthly task, but figured it was too hard to try it now while I was blind.

I then went to the back door and tried to walk through it without opening it. It worked! Yay. I visualized myself being halfway through the door like last time and it worked first try. But it felt like the glass was getting pulled up like a tight fabric and going over me instead of through me. I opened my eyes on the other side and could finally see something. I walked out onto the grass and looked up at the stars. Time to fly to space. I crouched down and tried to imagine charging up energy, I was thinking of Smallville and the way Kryptonians take off in that. I started to feel a tingling in my body, must be the energy, so I launched myself. For some reason I kept my eyes closed, despite having planned to keep them open. But I felt like I was moving really fast. When I stopped moving I opened my eyes. I couldn't see anything again, no stars, no Earth. So I looked down to see if I could see Earth below me, but I couldn't, just blackness. Then I woke up.

I had another dream afterwards and it was nothing special in wake of a lucid so I didn't bother writing it down, didn't remember much anyway. But now I don't remember any of it.

----------


## Hiros

> The C&C dream sounds awesome  Love that game, although usually do really bad at it... shame you couldnt of finished the battle though!



Thanks man.
It was quite short  :Sad:  And not a lot of logic to it.
I should have lost right at the start since I had no structures left  ::D:  Then I somehow captured some enemy structures despite not having any engineers. My mind was cheating and still losing! haha.

----------


## unseen wombat

Holy crap man! That's awesome, and it's exactly like my Shang Tsung/Cats-in-my-bed WILD! I was in the dark too and couldn't get out of it. There was a tiny bit of light at the bottom of my vision, and when I tried to force my eyes open in the dream, I opened my real eyes. It was crazy. 

I think there must be a stronger connection between your dream body and your real body when you're WILDing, maybe that's why we saw only darkness.

----------


## Hiros

> Holy crap man! That's awesome, and it's exactly like my Shang Tsung/Cats-in-my-bed WILD! I was in the dark too and couldn't get out of it. There was a tiny bit of light at the bottom of my vision, and when I tried to force my eyes open in the dream, I opened my real eyes. It was crazy. 
> 
> I think there must be a stronger connection between your dream body and your real body when you're WILDing, maybe that's why we saw only darkness.



Hmm, maybe thats why I couldn't see anything! Because I read your dream the other day. *gives the evil eye*  ::D: 

Or perhaps because our room is dark in reality, our mind tries to duplicate that but it confuses darkness with complete blindness, hehe. I think thats something that will pass with experience. Both my DEILDs didn't have a lighting problem, but I didn't wake up in my room for them, so that would be my guess.

I wish I knew how I did it though. It was more like a DEILD but without the wave of heaviness. And I had been awake for half an hour and had been moving after I gave up WILDing, so it couldn't have been DEILD. But how could it have been from my WILD attempt if I gave up and moved? I didn't just move, I opened my eyes, looked around the room, checked the time etc.

The only explanation I can think of is that my WILD succeeded without me noticing and I dreamed the giving up part. But I could still see fine, my post WILD RC passed, the time on the clock was accurate and I woke up on my stomach instead of my WILDing position. So I'm inclined to believe I was awake then too. Damn, that was a trippy experience. I hope I can pull that off again.

----------


## Hiros

Helllllooooo sweet success! Taste the happy!
I WILDed again! But not some fluke magical WILD like the night before, but a real one. I still had control and light issues, but it had improved.

*Tuesday 4th March, 2008
Sticky Lips*
_Status: WILD_

I woke up at 5:10 (must have hit snooze and woke properly from the second alarm) and started my WILD a few minutes later after getting a drink. If I stay up any longer I have trouble getting back to sleep. I tried staring at a point on the wall to black out my vision like last night but again couldn't quite get there. But I kept it up until my body was numb, trying to duplicate last nights success. Then I closed my eyes and continued as per usual. Concentrating on breathing and then I tried to visualize a dream. I pictured a room with a door and Kristen Bell in it telling me to do a Reality Check. It started to get easier and easier to visualize without losing concentrating. After a little while, perhaps 20 minutes, nothing had changed so I decided to give up and hope I'd get lucky like last night.

But when I tried to sit up, my dream body moved! I could still feel my real body though... So I stopped and waited for a bit, I started to get a mild spinning sensation, only for 10 seconds or so then it stopped. So I tried to move again and was fully in the dream.

I was in my bed still, as expected. As I sat there my vision slowly came to me. I could see this time! But the light was very low, I couldn't make anything out, just shapes. I got up and went to the light switch, it didn't work. I then tried to shoot lighting at the globe from my hand to turn it on, didn't work. So then I tried something I had thought of earlier in the day. Perhaps a dimmer switch would work better because the light would come on gradually instead of instantly. I don't have a dimmer but I do have a fan control knob. So I turned that, trying to think of it as a dimmer. The fan turned on... doh. So I turned it off again. Then I looked at my desk, I could see more clearly. The light level was still the same but I could make out detail and individual objects.

I thought about turning my PC on to see what happens, then remembered the tasks. But then I realized my throat was really dry. I went to grab the water bottle by my bed but decided to try and materialize one instead. I did the motion of taking the cap off a bottle despite having nothing in my hands. It worked, I felt a bottle "pop" into my hand. I took the cap off and went to drink, only to discover my lips were stuck together! I used my fingers to try and pry my lips apart, it worked but they were attracted back to each other so it was hard to separate them completely. I managed to get my mouth open a bit and hold it there. I tried to drink from the bottle but only a tiny bit of water came out. It was still enough to make my throat feel a bit better though.

I then walked out to the kitchen. My Mum was there. We talked about something, I can't recall exactly what we said but I think I told her it was a dream. Then she pointed to the back door and said something about a list I had to do. I looked at the back door and there was a list written on it. It's a glass door, but it was white opaque with black writing on it. I could read what it said and it didn't make sense, but I can't recall what it was now. Then I think I became dangerously close to losing lucidity as I started to become irrational and was thinking that my real eyes must be seeing this on a piece of paper and its filtering into the dream  ::?:  I started walking back to my room for some reason and then woke up.

I tried to DEILD back but failed. I was disappointed that I didn't even attempt the tasks, or try and get to space. It was 5:40 when I woke up, so the whole thing took less than 30 minutes from the start of the attempt to waking up from the dream.  :boogie: 

*Trouble Parking... Again*

I was outside my house trying to park my car. As I was trying to reverse into a spot my car stopped responding and was just rolling backwards. I struggled with the gears making sure it was all the way in reverse. It still wouldn't respond. The accelerator and brake didn't do anything. I started rolling up a neighbours driveway. Their driveway is a slope but my car rolled up it just fine somehow. I then pulled the handbrake which worked in stopping the car before I hit their car. I got out of the car to talk to my dad about why it wasn't working. I noticed one of my neighbours had just come home and parked in front of me so I was trapped. I went to the bonnet of the car and was surprised to see air intakes on the bonnet, I thought they looked awesome and figured my dad must have installed them to help with the overheating problem (_my car doesn't really have an overheating problem_). Then I woke up.

*Zombie Children*

I was in Lakes Entrance. A town near Melbourne. Their is a foot bridge across a wide river alongside the main road of town, across the bridge is a small peninsula with the back beach on the other side. I was walking along this bridge, following a trolley that was moving by itself. It was one of those big trolleys like in a morgue. In the water around me there were body parts. Lots and lots of body parts with lots of blood. The water was a dull red colour.

Every now and then the trolley would stop and the wheel locking mechanism at the bottom would trigger itself. Then the body parts in the water would start moving and coming together to form children. Their eyes glowed red. They would climb onto the bridge and then onto the trolley, where they would fall apart again.

We got to the end of the bridge and turned left along the bank. There was a mini lighthouse there. A zombie child came out from behind it and waved her hands to make more children form from the body parts that littered the water and the ground around the lighthouse. They all climbed onto the trolley and fell apart again. Thats all I remember.

*Hiro Nakamura, Teleporting Terrorist*

I was in some kind of facility. It may have been a science lab. I was looking for Hiro Nakamura (from Heroes). He was teleporting around doing something, but myself and a group of other people were trying to catch him as he was a terrorist. I was also a teleporter.

At some point I was in a library talking to some guy, don't remember about what. He then teleported away before I was finished with him. He left a "jump scar" behind, like in the movie Jumper. I walked over to it and teleported through the jump scar to follow him. I found him in a lab, but don't remember what we did.

Next thing I remember is being on a roof and finding Hiro. He said something about a bomb. I teleported in front of him and then he teleported away before I could grab him. I was about to follow him through his jump scar, but I noticed a device against a metal railing behind him. I knew it was a bomb. I went over to it and saw a countdown timer. I said something to some people who were with me but can't recall what. Then I woke up.

*Werewolf Arena*

I remember being in a cage with a very hairy man. He had white hair with a big bushy beard. Then the next thing I remember is being in a Colosseum style arena with a giant hairy monster in front of me. Looked like a Yeti or something, and I knew it was the man from before and he was a werewolf. Thats all I remember.

----------


## Hiros

I tried to WILD again but didn't succeed. I found it harder to concentrate on visualizing a dream and I didn't get the consciousness shift that I had the night before. I eventually moved when I was ready to give up to see if I could move my dream body instead like last time, but it didn't work. Managed to have a DILD anyway though, so no loss  ::D: 

*Wednesday 5th March, 2008
Battlestar Galactica + the Tide Lords*

Nothing special here. It was a short dream of watching Battlestar Galactica in my bedroom. My sister was there watching the OC on a different monitor next to mine. The audio for both shows were coming from the same pair of speakers and I wondered how that had happened. Then my other sister came in and was telling me off for buying books since I was trying to save money. I said I only bought a few and I need them for my Uni work. The books I had bought were The Palace of Impossible Dreams, a book about Lucid Dreaming and a book simply titled "Self Help". The Palace of Impossible Dreams is book 3 of the Tide Lords series and is a book I'm reading at the moment but the other two don't exist.

*Broken Teeth*

Another teeth dream. I smashed my face into something and about 5 of my teeth came out, with another 3 being extremely loose. My mouth was all bloody and I was worried about whether the teeth could be glued back in or something  ::D: 

This was part of a much larger dream that I don't remember very well. There was a box of animals that I had to take care of. Lizards, a cat, some other things I can't recall... and a weird deformed human baby. It was like a large jelly baby (like the ones you eat) but it looked more real yet still had the jelly quality. It was quite cute and about the height of an average sized house cat. I kept dropping it backwards and it would hit its head on the floor, I felt bad and was worried it might have brain damage. Thats all I remember.

*Mortal Kombat*
_Status: DILD_

I was in a large Arabian market. It reminds me of the game Assassins Creed, specifically the city of Damascus. I was dressed as Superman and I was flying around in short bursts. Then I would shoot webs at things like Spiderman. I randomly grabbed things with my web and pulled it towards me. I can remember some balloons, a baby and a woman wearing some kind of sporting uniform. I wasn't able to pull her with my web. She said it was because of her leadership of some group.

I become lucid somehow, I can't remember the exact point of lucidity. Next thing I know I'm flying back and forth in this undercover strip of market stalls and knew it was a dream. I'm no longer dressed like Superman, but I don't notice what I am wearing instead. I noticed my flying control was impeccable, so I decided to fly out into the open air. I speed along under the roof then duck under the panel at the end and quickly turn in midair and go straight up. But I find there is another roof. The whole market is inside a building. I quickly land and start to head for the closest wall looking for the door to get out. I rub my hands together, but think I don't need too, I can't notice anything wrong with the dream as it looks perfect.

I quickly reach a large wooden door in the wall of the building. I can see greenery through the slats, its definitely an outside area. I was afraid for a moment that I'd find myself inside another building. I open the door and step out into the most beautiful sight I ever recall having seen. I was standing at the base of a wall, like the wall of a castle. In front of me was field of grass that drops to a cliff on the other end. Over the cliff there is a large oriental temple with waterfalls all around it on the opposite side. There are catwalks running to the temple from the grass and a grid of catwalks on the left of the temple. It looks so perfect and detailed that I'm embarrassed to say that I started to cry a bit.

I walk out into the grass field a bit and look up at the wall I'm standing near. I can see a soldier on the top carrying a spear. I remember the basic task and think I should provoke him and get hit by the spear. I try to yell out but my voice isn't working and I barely make a sound. The guy looks anyway and starts yelling out something in another language. I chicken out and start walking towards the catwalk entrance at the edge of the cliff because I start to think I might wake up if I get "killed" by the spear. He throws the spear in front of me a bit like he's leading his target, I just stop moving and it misses. This happens another 4 times, like he's got a whole stack of spears with him. Each one misses very easily. I think this guy is a lousy shot. I'm almost at the catwalk so I'm going to make a run for it until he can't reach me anymore, but now there is another soldier down on the grass, also with a spear. He throws it and I somehow stand my ground. The spear hits me right in the forehead. It doesn't hurt at all, nor did I wake up, but it felt very disturbing.

The guy is about to throw another spear so I try clicking my fingers and his spear disappears. I run onto the catwalk and around a corner in the grid like setup of walkways. The warrior follows me, he's sprinting. Right before he reaches me I hold out my hand and flick it to the side. This telekinetically sends him over the the edge and plummeting into oblivion. I look over the edge and can't see a bottom. The waterfall spreads out into a thick white mist far below and makes it look like a bottomless pit. The soldier is falling into the white mist.

I look towards the temple and see Sub-Zero (from Mortal Kombat) standing on the catwalk blocking my path. I run towards him completely confident. He looks like he's ready to shoot an iceball at me. I reach the intersection and flick him off the edge with my hand. I look further towards the temple and there are a whole heaps of enemies running towards me in a line. Most of them look like Mortal Kombat characters. I notice Mileena and Barakka among them. I stand my ground and knock every one of them off the catwalk with my mind. Then I turn around and there are more coming from the other direction, I knock them all off too. When its clear I run to the temple and up the steps to a sheltered area in front of the door. More enemies come from two directions, I send them the way of the first wave, except for one. He makes it under the cover. There are walls here so I can't just knock him over. Instead I lift him into the air, push him back outside while he's kicking his legs in midair and then flick him over the ledge and let him fall.

I start running down the catwalk again, taking the route I haven't been. There are no more enemies. I reach a stairway at the end and descend into a dirt pit. I notice the dream is losing quality as it now looks like an old video game with low resolution textures. I rub my hands together but it doesn't improve anything. Shao Kahn is standing in the pit and starts talking about the Woman from before who isn't really their leader or something. I can't recall what he was saying exactly but it made sense at the time. The dream had lost most of its realism at this stage and I think I was on the precipice of losing lucidity. Suddenly I was holding this woman he was talking about, and she was naked. So I did what comes natural, started to have sex with her. This went on for perhaps a minute tops. Then I woke up.

EDIT: I just remembered some more of the dream. When I first noticed characters coming from behind me, the lead character was a red ninja. I realized it was Ermac and thought he's Telekinetic and might be able to put up a fight and prevent me knocking him over the edge. But he didn't.

----------


## unseen wombat

LOL, awesome man! I had 2 mortal kombat dreams last night too. Probably because I was playing it for an hour and a half before bed. I was trying to DEILD, so I forgot a ton of it, but I remember sub-zero was in the first one, though I don't remember what he was doing. Then in the next dream Raiden was at a construction site. LOL.

I must be telepathically influencing your dreams.  ::D: 

You don't happen to have Deception or Armageddon, do you? I play one or both of those online like every day. My screen name in both is Wombat1. Also MKII online for the PS3. I'm UnseenWombat on there. If you have it, we should play.  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

I reckon this dream must have spawned from your journal and the Shang Tsung dream  ::D: 
I just realized that I got so distracted by all those characters attacking me once I got outside that I forgot to fly! Thats the whole reason I made my way outside in the first place, doh! Flying over that waterfall would have been incredible, it was massive.

I have Armageddon, but my PS2 isn't online, can't get a cable to it without a lot of difficulty, it isn't worth it. PS3 is wireless online of course but my PS3 is the 40GB AU version, doesn't have backwards compatibility. Although I suck at all the 3D MK games anyway, always found them very clunky, so I probably wouldn't play out of embarrassment of getting my ass whooped.  :tongue2:  I'm better at Tekken or Dead Or Alive.

I've thought about getting MK2 though. I played MK2, 3 and Trilogy a lot back in their day. I may get MK2 on my PS3 once those prepaid PSN cards come out here, will let you know if I do  :smiley:

----------


## Jamoca

Ugh! His spear hit you in the head? What did that feel like? Did it pierce through your skull? Gruesome!

I haven't ever had any huge wounds in dreams I remember well. I'm curious as to what that was like.

----------


## Hiros

> Ugh! His spear hit you in the head? What did that feel like? Did it pierce through your skull? Gruesome!
> 
> I haven't ever had any huge wounds in dreams I remember well. I'm curious as to what that was like.



It felt weird. Disturbingly weird. No pain whatsoever, just a very uncomfortable feeling of my head slicing open like cheese or something. As soon as it was over there was no remaining wound though, and the spear just disappeared too I guess. I was too busy running away to notice  :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

Ha, I always thought tekken was too clunky, though I play that a little too. I'm terrible at it, but I'm fair at the new MK games. 

I love MK2, it's still my favorite one of the series. I thought I was great at it, but have really gotten beat down a few times online. Let me know when you get it, we can play.

Oh well, here's to MK dreams.  :smiley:  I wonder if I steal someone's soul if they'll start showing up in my dreams like, all the time.

btw, I once had a Soul Calibur dream where Taki was teaching me about how things work in the game. We sliced each other with swords and Li Long's nunchucks. The weapons would just go through our bodies and it was like we hadn't even been hit. I didn't feel anything like you did though. It's weird how that works.

----------


## Twoshadows

Congrats on the WILDs and DILD!







> I used my fingers to try and pry my lips apart, it worked but they were attracted back to each other so it was hard to separate them completely. I managed to get my mouth open a bit and hold it there.



It seems I had a LD where I was tyring to eat but couldn't get my mouth open very wide. I wonder if this is a common thing in dreams.







> I was dressed as Superman and I was flying around in short bursts. Then I would shoot webs at things like Spiderman.



I'm really glad that you became lucid after this. You'd be mad at yourself in the morning if you hadn't.  ::D: 







> It looks so perfect and detailed that I'm embarrassed to say that I started to cry a bit.





 That's actually cool that something was so intense that it made you emotional.






> The spear hits me right in the forehead. It doesn't hurt at all, nor did I wake up, but it felt very disturbing



Congrats on getting task done! And getting hit in the head with a spear is a pretty cool and unique way to prove your indestructable. (Although I'm not sure that's the way _I_ want to do it... ::D: )







> I try clicking my fingers and his spear disappears. I run onto the catwalk and around a corner in the grid like setup of walkways. The warrior follows me, he's sprinting. Right before he reaches me I hold out my hand and flick it to the side. This telekinetically sends him over the the edge and plummeting into oblivion



 




> I notice Mileena and Barakka among them. I stand my ground and knock every one of them off the catwalk with my mind. Then I turn around and there are more coming from the other direction, I knock them all off too. When its clear I run to the temple and up the steps to a sheltered area in front of the door. More enemies come from two directions, I send them the way of the first wave, except for one. He makes it under the cover. There are walls here so I can't just knock him over. Instead I lift him into the air, push him back outside while he's kicking his legs in midair and then flick him over the ledge and let him fall.



Very cool dream powers...

----------


## Hiros

A friend of mine just joined the site, woohoo. So feel free to visit his journal as well, here.
...Once he starts posting stuff anyway.  :smiley: 





> Oh well, here's to MK dreams.  I wonder if I steal someone's soul if they'll start showing up in my dreams like, all the time.



That'd be interesting, haha. At the very least it should make it easy for you to transform into that person.
I'd like to possess someone one day... Supernatural style.





> Congrats on the WILDs and DILD!



Thanks  ::D: 





> That's actually cool that something was so intense that it made you emotional.



Shhh, don't tell anybody.
I do want to go back there though, I'm so disappointed I didn't fly around, or jump into the bottomless pit.





> Congrats on getting task done! And getting hit in the head with a spear is a pretty cool and unique way to prove your indestructable. (Although I'm not sure that's the way _I_ want to do it...)



It wasn't how I wanted to do it either. I planned to jump off something very high and slam into the ground. Whats worse is there was a cliff right next to me and I didn't think to jump off it! Instead I though getting hit in the head with a spear would be a better idea. Doh!





> Very cool dream powers...



Thanks. I think I abuse telekinesis since its always come fairly easy to me. I should shoot lighting more.
I managed to do it once after watching the Heroes episode that introduced Elle Bishop and it was wicked fun (she shoots lighting from her hands  ::D: )

----------


## Hiros

*Thursday 6th March, 2008
Trinity's Motorcycle*

Not very good recall on this dream, very fractured.
I was at home and had a bunch of money for something. A pile of $20 notes were sitting on my bedside table. Then I received some more money for something and was thinking I could keep this money since I already had what I needed for whatever it was I needed it for.

At some point my sister stole my clock/radio and a pen from my room, replacing them with a crappy clock and pen. She also put a Dreamcast game in my room.

I recall watching some kind of movie or something, it happened a few times. It showed Trinity from the matrix bringing to life some kind of weird eye monster made of two giant eyeballs connected together, and then she jumped on it and rode away like it was a motorcycle. It had very interesting camera angles.

*My Sister is a Bad Driver*

I'm in a car with my Aunt, Sister and a Dog, its a big Labrador. My Sister is driving. We are turning right into an estate and there is a red arrow, but my sister goes anyway and nearly gets hit by oncoming traffic. Both my Aunt and myself pick up on it and tell her off. I call her an idiot.

In the estate the road splits and we go left, then it becomes really swervey and starts to get skinny, until its only about a centimeter wide and the car is just driving on grass. So we get out and I follow them through some ladies garden, the dog keeps walking on her flowers, so I apologize to the old lady and tell her my family are idiots.

*Family of Drunks*

My Aunt and some cousins are staying with us. All my cousins go out for the night and get really drunk. The next day my Uncle shows up driving a large bus, a coach. He's parked across our driveway and my neighbours lawn and driveway. I think they're morons because our neighbours won't be able to get out.

I'm outside by the bus waiting for my Uncle to leave and my cousin Nick is sitting on our letterbox. He says he liked staying here because we can fly. I correct him and say I can fly, in my lucid dreams, but he can't because he hasn't practiced having them yet. (_Another dream about lucidity without actually becoming lucid, dammit!_)

Now its nighttime and I'm inside. My cousin Amy is completely drunk and I have to help her around and get her to bed. I try to pack her into a backpack but she won't fit, so I carry the bag with her hanging out the end. Don't remember the rest. But geez, talk about weird... stuff someone in a backpack  ::?: 

*The Lucid Bank*

I'm at a party at my friend Bitto's place. I get a call from my cousin David and he's talking about some girl who's going to meet him there later and asks if I can keep an eye out for her. I say sure. At some point some weird guys show up in a van with balloons and stuff. I think they look like bums, all sweaty and fat with unshaved facial hair.

Now somehow I'm in an empty warehouse with some cops and we're investigating a murder. Then the balloon guys come and while they are there we realize they're the killers. One of the cops searches their van and finds a gun under the front seat. The other cop is in the back of the van, suddenly one of the murderers closes the back of the van with the cop, his friend and himself in the back so we can't get to him. He's going to kill the cop! So I run outside calling for backup on a radio I have. When I get outside there are about 10 cops already there. They draw their guns as I come out of the building and I yell for them to "fire at will". We're all safe now, so I start to walk off down the street. I'm in some rural town.

My phone rings and its some girl I don't know. I learn its the girl my cousin was talking about, so I ask whats the problem and it turns out she's stuck without a ride and can't get to the party. I ask where she is and she's at my next door neighbours house  ::?:  I say I'm like 40 minutes away, so I can't come and get her. I'm silent for a while just making thinking sounds. I don't want to abandon her but I really don't want to have to go pick her up either. While I'm stalling, my cousin turns up on a bike. Along with another cousin and my sister. I give the phone to him and he organizes to go pick her up on his bike.

Next thing I remember is being in a queue for a bank. I'm standing behind some girl I apparently know. Another girl comes over and the first girl accuses her of cheating on her. Its actually a misunderstanding but the first girl doesn't understand. I find it really funny somehow (_I can't remember the details, so it doesn't seem funny now_), I think to myself that this girl is really simple upstairs, perhaps mentally challenged. She reminds me of Pellys from the Tide Lords series, he's a 10,000 year old Immortal with the mental capacity of a child. I comfort this girl who just got dumped, then I mention that its pretty funny really and we both laugh about it.

Now I'm at the front of the line and walking into the bank. There is a little girl standing at the door who tells me to wash my hands first. I look to the right and there are washing basins on the wall and a sign that says "Wash before books". I think its stupid but I wash my hands anyway, then when I'm entering the bank some old couple calls me a "good boy" and I feel like hitting them for treating me like a child. Inside I need to apply for a loan of $4000, but I can't recall why I need the money so I decide I won't apply after all, I'll just come back when I do remember what I need it for.

I turn around and sit in front of an ATM machine. Its a strange one, it had a tv set in the wall, a full keyboard and a slot for my bank card. I insert my card and go to check my balance. It turns out these are Lucidity machines (_not again!_). You can check your balance or transfer money into the dream world. Then you hook yourself up to the machine and it induces a Lucid dream. You can then spend your money in your dream. I woke up before I got to try it though.

----------


## Twoshadows

> He says he liked staying here because we can fly. I correct him and say I can fly, in my lucid dreams, but he can't because he hasn't practiced having them yet. (_Another dream about lucidity without actually becoming lucid, dammit!_)



 




> It turns out these are Lucidity machines (_not again!_). You can check your balance or transfer money into the dream world. Then you hook yourself up to the machine and it induces a Lucid dream



 
Oh Hiros, Hiros, Hiros.... :Sad: 

(Haha...like who am I to talk....I have been the Queen of missing obvious dream signs lately.... ::D: )



*




My Sister is a Bad Driver



*
 Boy, you sure have had your share of car/driving problems lately.


But all in all, you have been doing great lately--great recall...and lots of LDs. I'm actually pretty envious... ::D: .

----------


## Hiros

> Oh Hiros, Hiros, Hiros....
> 
> (Haha...like who am I to talk....I have been the Queen of missing obvious dream signs lately....)



I know, it aggravating. I mean, come on! A friggin' lucid dream machine? I wonder if I would have become lucid if I had used it?  :smiley: 





> Boy, you sure have had your share of car/driving problems lately.
> 
> 
> But all in all, you have been doing great lately--great recall...and lots of LDs. I'm actually pretty envious....



Yeah, lots of dreams about me or other people being bad drivers. I'm guessing it comes from my intense dislike of bad drivers.

And thanks  ::D:  I haven't missed a night of recall in a while, its starting to make me anxious.

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 7th March, 2008
Planes and Magnets Don't Mix*

I'm on a plane, it remember being there for quite a while but I can't recall what happened. I had a lot of stuff with me, equipment and so forth. At some point the plane landed on a road in the middle of the bush, someone yelled out "Magnets are pulling us down!". The plane drove along for a while but couldn't take off again, because of the magnets.

I started packing up all my things because I had decided to get out and walk. I'm worried that its taking too long to pack my things for some reason. Then a friend starts giving me business cards and says not to call him. He's going on reality TV, and all these business cards are for different reality shows. I tell him I hate reality tv, but good luck anyway. Thats all I remember.

*Stargate SG-1: The Lost Episode*

I was at home, and a bunch of strange people where there. We were watching Stargate on tv. It was an episode I hadn't seen before, and I was actually wondering where it came from since the series was over and there shouldn't be any episodes I hadn't seen. There was a freighter in the middle of the ocean somewhere and O'Neill and Carter were on board looking for something. Then there was a scene where Drusilla (from Buffy) was entering some kind of tomb. There was some kind of demon lifting her up and over into a circular entrance. At one point I became Drusilla and was being carried into the tomb by the demon.

Then I was back watching the show, but I don't recall anything else that happened. When the show was finished I was going around the room cleaning up popcorn and getting annoyed at some children who were spilling popcorn everywhere and found it funny to do it on purpose. Sometime later, I went to the toilet and it was a mess too, again I got annoyed that all these dirty people I didn't know where making a mess of the house. Thats all I remember.

*Snakes on a Plane and a Jigsaw Puzzle*

I was on a plane again. There were two lawyers on board constantly fighting and it was really annoying me. So I decided to sue one of them for being noisy, and asked the other one to represent me. There was also a paperboy with Autism... but I'm not sure where he comes into it.

Then I was in the cargo hold of the plane and I was moving blocks around to create a wall in the middle of the room for some reason. I was telekinetically moving these large crates into position. Then I ran out of crates and had to use jigsaw puzzle pieces. It was like some kind of game and I was playing against the jigsaw puzzle itself. On one side of the room was me, putting together puzzle pieces and layering them on top of each other, slowly adding to the wall. On the other side of the room there were Puzzle Pieces that were building themselves together automatically. It was a race to see who could complete the wall first. There was a snake that kept coming near me and annoying me, I think it was a Cobra and it was somehow connected to the living puzzle pieces I was competing against.

I started to get stuck and couldn't find a piece to fit the puzzle, but then my opponent stopped. Apparently the puzzle pieces were tired. So I grabbed the Cobra and lay it on top of the puzzle pieces on that side of the room so they could go to sleep. Then some other random guy took over. Thats all I remember.

*Teal'c's Scary Auction*

I was once again on board a plane. I was a school class or something. I had a bag full of explosive socks. So did some other guys, including Tim. These guys were setting a piece of thread on the socks on fire and throwing them out of the plane, we'd then hear them explode in midair below us. I was about to do it as well, but a teacher came and was keeping a close eye so I figured I'd just hang onto my socks and dump them on the way home afterwards. At some point Tim almost fell out of the plane, but the teacher grabbed him and pulled him back.

My Mum and sisters turn up somehow and I'm talking to them about how there were these guys who were being stupid and throwing bombs off the plane. Then I turned on a heater. Sometime later I turned that off and turned on an Air Conditioner.

Now somehow I'm at some kind of charity event in a large hall. I'm sitting at a table waiting for food. Teal'c (from Stargate SG-1) is sitting opposite me and he says "I love these scary Auctions. I know I'm going to get dealt". Somehow I know he means he always gets served food. He is holding a strangely designed wooden chalice that I can remember very vividly. I may try and whip up a quick 3D model of it if I can find the time. It has some kind of creamy drink in it that is giving off steam.

A group of girls then come over to sit at the table, and there is some music playing that says something about fat girls, but I can't recall the lyrics. Teal'c makes some kind of comment about the song applying to some of the girls in the group who are a bit overweight. They get insulted and avoid him, they go sit on the far side of the table. Teal'c says "Come on! What did I say? I didn't write the song!".

I grab some extra chairs so some friends of mine can sit down. I can't remember who most of them were, but my friend (known as Sepsy on this forum) was there. As well as some random guy who was apparently Sepsy's friend. He introduced us. Then sometime later I'm standing in a queue for something with Sepsy's friend. He tells me that he is gay, but Sepsy doesn't know yet. To inform him, he is going to make him participate in an auction for some nail polish. Then he is going to set his car on fire.  ::?:

----------


## Twoshadows

Wow...good recall.....again! 

Lots of dreams about being on planes... I was on a plane last night too. (The fighter jet that I flew- you read it.) 






> There was a snake that kept coming near me and annoying me, I think it was a Cobra and it was somehow connected to the living puzzle pieces I was competing against.
> 
> I started to get stuck and couldn't find a piece to fit the puzzle, but then my opponent stopped. Apparently the puzzle pieces were tired. So I grabbed the Cobra and lay it on top of the puzzle pieces on that side of the room so they could go to sleep.



This whole part is really bizarre.  ::shock::  

Sooo.... was it a Lucid puzzle, and as soon as it was finished, you'd go lucid... ::D: .  (Ahh, but you never quite finished the puzzle... ::wink:: )





> He is holding a strangely designed wooden chalice that I can remember very vividly. I may try and whip up a quick 3D model of it if I can find the time.



I love when things are so vivid that you could draw or recreate them in real life. That would be cool to see if you have the time.

----------


## Hiros

> Sooo.... was it a Lucid puzzle, and as soon as it was finished, you'd go lucid....  (Ahh, but you never quite finished the puzzle...)



I think the purpose of the puzzle was just to create a wall down the middle of the cargo hold. For what purpose... I have no idea!





> I love when things are so vivid that you could draw or recreate them in real life. That would be cool to see if you have the time.



Done. Doesn't seem to quite match my memory of it, I think maybe the original had a pattern around the cup part, but I can't recall what it was.
Very strange design at the top  ::D:  I wouldn't want to try and drink from that thing.

----------


## PeteB

Buffy/Stargate crossover! Oh yeah  ::D:  

Does that chalice that you drew supposed to have glass around the top rim? Would be very difficult to drink out of otherwise! Pretty impressive job on the modelling though, especially on somthing thats come right out of a dream

----------


## Twoshadows

Cool picture of the chalice.  Good job remembering enough to get a picture done.

I guess you'd have to use a straw to drink out of that... ::D:

----------


## unseen wombat

I want a goblet like that.

What did you use to model it? 3DS? I tried downloading that once, (Arrr). I thought it would be easy, since I know Autocad really well, and it's made by Autodesk, but I couldn't figure out how to use it, so I deleted it.

----------


## Hiros

Nope, no glass at the rim, just a really bad design  ::D: 
So a straw would be the way to go, although whatever was in it was creamy looking and steam was coming off it. I don't think I'd want to drink it in the first place.

I made it with Maya and Zbrush.
Maya for the base model, ship it over to Zbrush to texture it, then back to Maya to render.
Maya is also an Autodesk program, but I like it better than 3DS.

4 more dreams coming up from last night.
And I almost had a lucid. I woke up and did a nose RC, I could breath. So I opened my eyes but my real eyes opened and I began to feel where my hand really was, it wasn't on my nose at all. It must have been my dream hand on my nose just before I woke up fully. Doh! Maybe if I had stayed still and not opened my eyes I could have been sucked into a dream.

----------


## Hiros

*Saturday 8th March, 2008
Veronica Mars*

The start is vague, but I was fighting Logan Echolls (from Veronica Mars). He was my disciple but I had discovered her was a murderer. We were beating each other up in an alley, I don't recall what happened, but I guess I won.

There was some kind of beach party of something. After it, I was walking up through the grass near the sand and came across Veronica Mars (Kristen Bell, but I knew her as Veronica in the dream), sleeping next to a small fire in the dirt. I somehow knew we had been together and just broken up after a fight. So I watched her, but kept walking because I didn't want her to see me watching her if she woke up.

I then came across another, larger fire nested between some longer grass about waist high. There was an Asian woman in a wheelchair sitting next to the fire. So I kept moving and turned back towards the beach. There was a partially full bottle of soft drink, partially crushed, sitting on the beach. I picked it up and started swinging it around, making the drink spill out and go all over the place. I accidentally hit some older Japanese guy in the face with the drink. I was about to apologize but he seemed to like it.

Then I somehow got involved in a game that a group of Japanese guys were playing. There was a "court" on the beach in front of a cliff that was made from old cars buried in the sand. We all stood on the cars, only the roofs were visible, and then a guy standing by the water threw a crushed bottle of soft drink at us and we kicked it back to him. Soft drink went everywhere. This continued for a while. I was performing those diving kick moves like in Soccer. But I could only do it with my right foot, not my left. Some guy turned up that I knew was my mentor. He was disappointed that I wasn't using both feet.

*English Assignment*

I barely remember anything from this. I was at a school, and had to do an English assignment. There was something strange about it, but I can remember what it was. And my phone was broken, physically broken in two. But I was able to stick it back together and it would work again as long as I didn't bend it along the break, then it would show some weird out of order symbol on the screen.

*Tomb Raider*

I was playing a Tomb Raider game. There was someone there with me, but I don't know who. On the title screen it had a picture of Lara Croft facing away from the camera with a pair of boots slung over her shoulder. They were orange boots with a white tread. They looked very odd.

Then I was playing the game, except I was Lara. I had a shotgun and was playing some level over and over again. If I didn't do it perfectly it would restart. First I had to pull a switch to make a wooden gate rise. Then a Zombie would come out from under the gate and I had to kill him with the shotgun. Then walk through the gate and a Wolf would come at me, so I had to shoot it a few times with the shotgun while jumping backwards to keep my distance. Then I had to quickly change to pistols and shoot a rat that ran at me really fast. If I used the shotgun I couldn't kill it in time and the level would restart.

Now I was in a room with a single exit. There were chocolate bars all over the ground. So I picked them all up. But while I was doing this, the view changed. I was in my own body again standing behind Lara and using my hands to control her and make her pick up the chocolate bars. Then the last bar was a lot bigger and I was Lara again while picking it up. A message came up saying "Keep moving, but watch your back - Pellys". I figured that was fine because the person I was playing with could watch my back and let me know if anything crept up on me.

I then walked through the exit and a level select screen came up. It was a map with a blue orb on my current location. I could move to orb to any of 4 places to start a new level. I moved it to one area, but instead of going there in person it became a game that took place on the map. There was an object called a Silver Agnate. I know that makes no sense but it was like a Stalagmite made out of Silver. I pushed it along a track with my finger until it reached a hole in the ground. When it hit the hole it disappeared and a blue swirling portal formed. Then I woke up.

*GOB is a Bad Driver*

GOB (from Arrested Development) was driving my car, and I was the passenger. He was being an idiot and ramming other cars to stop instead of using the brake. I told him so, but he called me chicken and started doing his little chicken dance in the car.
I recall trying to look at a map at one point and I asked him to keep his eyes on the road, I thought if I wasn't watching where he was driving we would crash. I discovered that we were near Will St. and if we got there we'd be safe. (GOB is played by Will Arnett, lol)

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 9th March, 2008*

No recall last night, at all...
I couldn't sleep at first, took 3 hours to get to sleep. Slept straight through and didn't remember squat. Doh!

----------


## Twoshadows

Sorry about no recall from last night. But the dreams from the night before had great recall.

I used to have Veronica Mars dreams. Usually I _was_ Veronica. They were cool dreams.

Haha...and _another_ bad driver dream!

----------


## Hiros

Wicked. I'll have to go scanning through your journal  :smiley: 
I've never had a Veronica Mars dream before. Plenty of Kristen Bell ones, but never in a Veronica Mars context. I wish the show hadn't been canceled.

Recall is back today, but not as good as the last week or two. Had another bad driver dream  ::D:  Although instead of having no control of the car, I was driving recklessly on purpose.
My WILD attempt was pretty good, I got some intense spinning sensations for a few minutes, but they died away before anything became of them. I kept trying but didn't get anywhere.

*Monday 10th March, 2008
Hiding Under a Motorbike*

I was in a large barn with my Uncle and some other guy I don't recognize. My Uncle was trying to hide under a Motorbike, then the guy covered it with a tarp. He was trying to hide from my Great Aunt. But she walked in an saw him getting under it. He made some excuse for what he was doing, but I don't remember.

*Naked Living*

I was at home, and naked. I recall doing a bunch of ordinary things. Like watching TV in the lounge room, and eating in my bedroom.

*I'm a Bad Driver and I'm Mugged*

I was driving along some road, and being very aggressive about it. I was speeding and ran a few red lights, then forced my way through some lanes to the other side of the road.
I turned left into a car park, but it was full, so I kept going down a back alley to park down there. But there was a group of tough looking bikers hanging out down there and looking at me with a look that could kill. So I went to turn back, somehow my car had now turned into 2 scooters. I didn't notice anything wrong though. I slung one scooter over my shoulder and stood on the other one, pushing myself along with one foot.

I found another alley somewhere and parked my scooter. Then a young guy, looking like he was on drugs, came up to me with a knife. So I pulled out my wallet and told him to take anything he wanted. I opened it and found $50 in it, so I gave him that. He then gave me $10 and some loose coins as change, but dropped them. I asked if I could pick them up, and did. Then I noticed suddenly that it was my cousin. So I tell him he could have simply asked for a loan instead of mugging me. He gets angry and says he couldn't do that, because then I'd go to prison too. Then I woke up.

----------


## PeteB

I dont think I ever want to go driving in Australia now, just in case you are around on the roads  :tongue2:

----------


## Hiros

I'm a fine driver! My subconcious just doesn't agree with me is all  :tongue2: 
Ohh, and its not me that you should worry about, it's all the other crazy aussie drivers  ::D: . I think these dreams were triggered by a close call I had a while ago where some lunatic nearly collected me... in a car park! They were doing like 60k's and cutting between cars in a partially empty car park. Missed me by about a hand span I reckon.

Time for me to got to bed.

*repeats to self*
"The next time I'm in a car, I will realize it's a dream"
"The next time I'm in a car, I will realize it's a dream"

I'm going to get lucid tonight, I just know it.
I have a theory on why I'm failing my WILDs since those first successes also. I have trouble going back to sleep if I'm up, even for a few minutes. Both my successes I never left my bed, so I'm going to give that a try.

----------


## Twoshadows

I hope you are lucid dreaming right now.





> Wicked. I'll have to go scanning through your journal 
> I've never had a Veronica Mars dream before. Plenty of Kristen Bell ones, but never in a Veronica Mars context. I wish the show hadn't been canceled.



I spelled Veronica as "Varonica" so if you search you'll have to seach with it spelled wrong... :smiley: 

Yeah. I liked the show, too. It was hard for it to end all unresolved and all.

Wow...another bad driver dream. That is such a dream sign for you. The worst I get are the dreams where I'm driving and I and my brakes don't work well. But I haven't had those for a long time. I had those a lot when I was learning to drive.

----------


## Hiros

> I hope you are lucid dreaming right now.



Nope  :Sad: 





> Wow...another bad driver dream. That is such a dream sign for you.



And I missed it yet again! I had the bad brakes dream like you mentioned.
Every time I woke up I told myself over and over that the next time I'm in a car, I'll realize its a dream. But I didn't, grrrr.

*Tuesday 11 March, 2008
I'm A Bad Driver... Because My Brakes Failed*

I was at a party at my friend Andrews house. It was after the party and a bunch of us were crashing the night in the lounge room. I was trying to sleep, but couldn't. So I kept drinking Pepsi.

Then I had a sort of false awakening. I don't recall waking up, but I was in the shower and thinking that I hadn't remembered any dreams last night. Then I remembered the previous bit about the party and thought I should write it down as soon as I leave the shower so I don't forget it.

Next thing I remember, I'm driving towards the shopping center near my place. Everything is fine, until my car stalls. Somehow it still drives fine even though the engine is no longer running. But the brakes aren't working very well. Every time I go to stop I can't stop in time and just bump into the car in front. I think its weird that regardless of how early I try and brake, I can't stop before hitting the next car. Then I realize the engine isn't running, and I think the brakes must rely on electricity. So I start the engine and suddenly the car is working perfectly again. But now there is a traffic jam due to road works.

I go down a side street looking for a way to cut through to the other side. I reach a dead end, so I get out and ride a bike the rest of the way. There is a little girl on a bike following me. I start doing tricks on my bike. Its a very strange bike. It has two pieces that rotate, like scissors. I move the handle bars apart to bring the tires closer together and lift myself higher into the air. I spin around and balance in this high position, hopping around doing tricks. The little girl is impressed.

*Corrupt Cop*

I was looking at some kind of scanner. It showed 5 people, 4 showed up as a blue dot and one showed up as a red dot. I had to change it to a blue dot because they were 5 cops coming to check up on the scanner device. The red dot meant that cop was corrupt or evil, if they discovered this it would cause problems.

*Visiting*

I was staying at some friends house (not a real person). I'd stayed the night and was going to leave later the next night, my friend wasn't there at the time. I was going to have to take the bus for some reason. I remember eating things while I was there. Particularly marshmallows. Other stuff happened that I can't recall  :Mad: . Then some girl came over, it was someone I know in reality, but I can't quite grasp who. We were having sex on my friends bed, when I saw a figure through a window in the next room. I went out to check, feeling really bad about what I was doing in someone else's house.

I found my friends brother out by the garage. I introduced myself and told him how his brother said I could stay etc... He said its fine and he just came back to get his shoes or something. Then he left again, and I went back to the bedroom. I don't remember anything else.

*Fragments*

- There was a 70 year old giant gorilla. It looked like King Kong. It was swinging from tree to tree. It was a big deal that it was 70, because they are meant to only live to 50. This 70 year old one had lots of gray hair.

- I invented a manual/automatic save system for addictive video games involving immortals. It makes no sense to me now, but thats all my notes say!

----------


## Twoshadows

> And I missed it yet again! I had the bad brakes dream like you mentioned.



Wow...again. And with the brake problem that I have too. Funny, and you did before you read what I wrote.






> I spin around and balance in this high position, hopping around doing tricks. The little girl is impressed.



Cool.... I love doing tricks and special things that I can't do in real life. Yet in the dream it feels so natural. Too bad it doesn't always make us lucid, though.


Good luck...I hope you have another lucid soon. (Boy, and I need one, too. My problem is that lately my schedule has made it difficult to do the WBTB which is the way I LD best.)

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 12th March, 2008
Fragments*

- Swinging a Machete
- Cooking a fetus

*Amnesia*

I was in an ocean fighting Triton. He was a big tentacle monster made of water. I recall trying to choke him, but thats about it.

Then there was some older lady with a bunch of Sega Mega Drive games that didn't work. I was trying to help her. I think that Triton bit was from one of these games. Somehow she had pulled the cartridges apart and put them back together again incorrectly and the circuitry was showing. I couldn't get them to work either. It was supposed to be a present for her son or something.

Next thing I recall is being at home and my little 2nd cousin Caleb is there, his father is there with him, but... its his uncle rather than his real father, yet I recognized him as his father. Caleb is drawing a big circle on the ground in crayon and scribbling inside the lines. His Dad says he's drawing a bathtub. I go over and slice some cheese off a cheese block and then smear it on a piece of toast that Caleb has, it has something to do with a drivers seat.  ::?:  My notes don't make sense, so I don't know what that is supposed to mean.

Now I'm at work in some office. But I don't know what I'm supposed to do because I have amnesia. My boss comes over and is telling off some guy next to me. A phone starts ringing and he says to ignore it. When he goes away, the guy next to me goes to answer the phone and I tell him we have to ignore it. Somehow this was nasty towards the boss, but it doesn't seem that way now. Then I think I tried to eat the phone...  ::?:  I recall having the phone in my mouth and its all covered in glue. I'm having trouble getting it out.

Then the last thing I recall is trashing the office. Throwing chairs out the window and smashing piles of CDs etc.

*The Dream Recall Device*

I was dreaming about replaying a dream with a dream recall device. You attach it to your head and it plays your dream on a TV screen, even if you don't remember it. I could remember small parts of a dream I had already had and was watching it play out on the screen.

There were two families. One with two parents and 3 children, brothers. The other with General Hammond (Stargate SG-1) and Kristen Bell, lmao. Hammond was her father. The families lived next door to each other. Stuff happened that I can't recall, but at some point the 3 brothers kidnapped Kristen because the eldest one liked her (He looked kind of like Ron Howard when he was younger). The eldest brother was betrayed and the parents found her. I got the idea it was because the other 2 brothers liked her also and told on their brother.

They found her in some industrial area and she was going crazy or something. Her father had to restrain her. But she kicked him free and then flew away, with a trail of fire following her through the air. My Uncle was now there. He grabbed a clothes horse full of clothes and tried to move it for her to land on. He realized she was too far away so he dropped it and picked up a large metal drum and began running after her into the distance. She landed miles off in the distance and my Uncle gave up. Now I was there also. I went up to my Uncle and informed him of his poor choice in catching tools. "Lucky you couldn't keep up, you would have killed her landing on that thing."

Now we were all searching for her. There was a laptop left behind in my dinning room, on the screen was a picture of her face but with blue hair. I "remembered" this part from my dream and thought the office scene will be coming up soon. Sure enough, I was no longer in the dream anymore, but only watching via the recall device. There was an office area, and suddenly Kristen walks in and heads toward a counter. She has blue hair now, and is wearing a leather trench coat. It looks like a costume from the Matrix, but it only goes down to the knees. She has large boots on. It looks really cool.

Next thing I remember is the family with the 3 brothers at home again, they live on a farm. They have picked a bunch of lemons off a tree. The parents are in their bedroom and they each eat a slice of lemon. Its an aphrodisiac or something. The 3 brothers also have slices of lemon, they run it over their lips.  ::?: 

At some point during this dream I was thinking to myself that it was recalling events I couldn't remember by myself, so I should use the device every day instead of writing my dreams down. Then I could compile a video and put it online. When I woke up and realized I still had to write it all down and the dream was already fading, that pissed me off so much.

----------


## PeteB

Cooking a foetus... thats slightly creepy.

I am however shocked by the lack of bad driver dreams today! But at least you got a bit of SG1 in  :tongue2:

----------


## Hiros

> Cooking a foetus... thats slightly creepy.
> 
> I am however shocked by the lack of bad driver dreams today! But at least you got a bit of SG1 in



Perhaps my subconscious is away doing an advanced driving course?  :smiley: 
And yeah it was creepy. All I remember is an image of a crock pot with something cooking inside. I didn't actually see any fetus but I knew thats what was in it.

----------


## Twoshadows

A dream recall device.....

I want one. Very cool. I certainly need one these days. I'd have more to put in my journal.

----------


## Hiros

Still no lucids... hmm... I'm starting to get a little worried. Are my lucid powers fading?
I had some interesting dreams though, the last one was really fun! They were strange though, as I haven't watched Jurassic Park, Scrubs or Superman in ages!

*Thursday 13th March, 2008
Fragments*

- Throwing a plastic cup thats partially stained red.

*Velociraptors Don't Make Good Pets*

This dream was much longer than I recall. At the beginning I went into the future somehow. I was in england but don't remember what I did there. I do recall someone telling me that Princess Diana was alive. When she was killed she apparently was pulled into the future instead and they covered it up by saying she died. I also recall messing with some lights, trying to figure out how to turn a light on near a fireplace. There was 2 switches and the light would only come on fully when both switch where on.

Next thing I recall is being at home, in the present. Somehow I know I now have the power to shift things in time. So I pull a Velocirator into the present, thinking it would be a neat pet. Its very small, the size of a small dog. Its slightly taller than my dog Skip, who is a Cavalier King Charles/Maltese/Pomeranian. The raptor is a dull red colour. It immediately attacks me. I hold it off with my hands somehow, trying to shut its jaws and hold them there. I can't so I shift it back to the past and it instantly disappears. I try again and another raptor appears in front of me. It attacks me immediately but I manage to get a good grip on it and hold it at bay. I decide to make a control collar that will make it friendly... somehow. I find one somewhere and struggle to get it around its neck. As soon as I do it becomes friendly. It jumps on me trying to lick my face, and I have trouble holding it off.

Sometime later, after it follows me around a bit, the collar malfunctions somehow and it suddenly attacks me again. I slam it into a wall and it runs off and chases the dog. I freak out that it'll kill the dog. I catch the raptor before he can catch the dog and I try to make it disapear again. It's not working though. So I start trying to kill it by breaking its neck. Its got my fingers in its jaws though and is biting down hard. It doesn't hurt but its very uncomfortable and feels like my fingers are going to break off. I manage to get free and somehow get the raptor into a large garbage bag. I hold it sealed around its mouth so it can't open its jaws and bite its way out. I then swing the bag around smashing it into the walls, trying to kill it.

A large semi truck then shows up, and drives right into the front of our house. The front of the cab comes inside the front door, I don't know how it fit. I started yelling at the driver to "get the f*** out of here!". My mum is suddenly there and shocked at my language, I guess I was stressed over the raptor thrashing about in the bag I'm still holding.

I go outside and now my whole family have shown up. I continue slamming the raptor into things, and eventually succeed when I slam it into the back of the semi. It stops moving and I drop the bag. Then I notice whats on the back of the truck, its a plane. Its camouflage colours and on the tail it has CAPRA printed on it. Then I wake up.

*Scrubs Slaves*

I was a slave in Senestra (A country in the Tide Lord books). I was unloading a large truck with JD, Elliot and Dr. Cox from Scrubs. Somehow we escaped and decided to stow away on a ship to Singapore. There we could collect these large gold coins, then return and use them to buy our freedom.

I don't recall what happened next, but then I assume we were in Singapore. We were at a stadium of some sort walking along a hallway with a glass window so you could see the center of the stadium. Looked like a football field. We entered a box area with tiered steps as seats, and lots of white cushions everywhere. We sat down and then I pulled out 3 die, I was planning to propose to Elliot.

I accidentally drop a diamond ring on the floor while I'm getting the dice together. She sees it and starts to freak out. I quickly hold my hand out and pull the ring to me telekinetically. I then hold the dice out and tell her to wait a second. I push the dice towards her through the air with my mind. I can see they have a symbol on each one. I, a heart symbol, and U. lol, corny. Then I wake up.

*The Superman Race*

I was flying around like Superman. I would also run/fly around in super speed occasionally (never done that before). I was in a city, reminded me of San Fransisco, very hilly. I was just flying up and down a very long road on a large hill, showing off in front of the population on the street below.

At one point I decided to fly upside down. It was awesome. I was very stable and my flying control was perfect. I flew upside down at super speed less than a meter off the ground. I could see the people around me moving in slow motion because I was going so fast. I learned I was controlling my speed by pushing my fists further away from my body, like a throttle.

At the end of the street I saw Superman. So I stopped and had a chat. I don't recall what was said but I learned that I had cloned Superman's powers into myself, and in doing so I had accidental given his powers to other people as well. Apparently they were trying out their powers but their body couldn't handle it. If I didn't stop them, they would die.

I looked up the street and saw a guy in an orange jumpsuit running towards us, in super speed. I waited until he was right near us then performed a speed burst to the right and grabbed him as he sped past, tackling him to the ground. Then Superman said "You'll have to do better than that". I looked down the street and saw more orange jumpsuit men super speeding towards us. I turned around and saw even more already ahead of us, racing to the top of the hill, all the normal people around them moving in slow motion.

I started running after them, I needed to get to the head of the line to stop them, or they were all going to die. As I was running, I could feel the air resistance against me. I was going only slightly faster than the Supermen. Then I realized they hadn't learned how to fly yet, that may give me an advantage. I reached forward and began to fly, just above their heads. I was still going the same speed, so I thrust my fists forward hard like I was punching the air and got a sudden speed boost. I began to over take them, faster and faster. The line of Supermen went down a side street and around a few more corners. I swerved around the corners, cutting off as much distance as I could. I finally reach the head of the line, I'd estimate there was about 40 Supermen. I landed in front of the head guy and stopped facing him, he slammed into me. Then I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

Some lucid action, for about a second. I'm going to count it to keep my spirits up.

*Friday 14th March, 2008
Seoul of SG1*

I'm in some kind of game, in a dungeon like area but its all technologically advanced with neon lights along the pathways. I reach a circular door and notice SG1 is with me. I only recall seeing Sam, Daniel, Teal'c and Vala. Somehow Daniel opens the door and says it leads to Seoul and Zetchnia.

Later I recall Daniel and Teal'c fighting swamp monsters that swing around with razor blade arms. I also recall Sam reassuring some random person that SG1 will remain the same, its just with different people.

*Corrupt Reality Matrix*

I was on another planet, flying around a battlefield. I don't recall what the enemy looked like, but I recall seeing Greg Grunberg in the fight (from Heroes and Alias).
Sometime later, I'm aboard a spaceship. Sam Carter is the commander, she looks like she does in Atlantis season 4. Same uniform and hair. She is blind though, her eyes are covered with a large blue blindfold. Like what Neo wears in the Matrix Revolutions. It looks really cool. Greg Grunberg is there also, apparently we hired him on the planet. He's also wearing a large blue blindfold now. He hasn't adjusted to it yet and is very clumsy, Carter doesn't like him.

Sometime later Ronan Dex comes on board. He enters the flight deck via a hole in the roof. Apparently he was fighting the enemy. He reports that our ship is infected with a virus and its corrupted the reality matrix. I get a view of the outside of part of the ship and it looks like a crocodile head. Mostly white with some black and yellow bits that look like teeth. The front starts to buckle, like space is being distorted and damaging the ship. I'm back inside again. Carter is shouting commands at an officer, he has a large blue blindfold on too! He stumbled up some stairs and hits some buttons on a control console. I then see the outside of the ship and it unbuckles and goes back to normal. We're safe.

The next thing I recall is watching the ship enter Earths atmosphere. Its a massive statue. A womans body with a crocodile head and snakes for hair, like Medusa. Imagine the statue of liberty flying into cloud cover. The snakes glow light blue and wiggle, as if they are the propulsion. I can hear the humming of the engines, sounds just like the Daedalus when its landing. Its descending through clouds face first in a spiral movement. Thats all I recall.

*Fertility Clinic*
_Status: DILD_

I'm flying around a grassy area outside, then I land and enter a building. It seems to be a fertility clinic of some kind. There are lots of dogs there. I think it must be specifically for dogs. But then I see a pregnant woman through a window. I go to leave before I get caught. But as I'm going to leave, 3 people come in. 2 women and a man. They introduce themselves and ask my name. I tell them, then say I have to leave, sorry for the interruption. I then fly away trying to impress the blonde woman, who's very attractive. I fly along a long table and then up through a hole in the roof. They all laugh at me.

I land in the grass outside feeling embarrassed so I think I should go back and replay the moment so I don't make a fool of myself. As I'm running back to the building I become lucid. I say "Oh my god! I'm lucid!". I quickly stop running and start rubbing my hands together. I look to the building and can see the blonde womans face through the door. Then I wake up. Dagnammit!

*False Awakening*

I was having trouble getting to sleep after I was woken by noisy people in the kitchen, but when I finally did I had this dream. I was in bed and couldn't get to sleep because my sisters friends kept arriving at our house. So I got up and decided  I'd just stay up, then I'll be really tired tonight and be able to go to sleep easier. I went out to the lounge room and the doorbell rang. I answered and let one of my sisters friends in. She complained that it was too dark inside, so I turned to the curtains and opened them with my mind. First i tried to pull on the cord, but couldn't get it to work, so I just forced the curtains themselves directly.

*Multiplicity*

I was at home but it wasn't quite home, it was a little different.
There was a bunch of people there getting ready for a play down at a high school. I'm surprised to see two people on a couch in the middle of the room having sex. They are covered in a plastic wrapping. I go to my bedroom for a bit to get away from them. When I come back the woman is gone, but the guy is still there. He says he's a prostitute and offers his services. I tell him to piss off.

Adrian turns up at this point along with some other people, some I recognize from school, but most are randoms. Then another Adrian turns up. No-one seems surprised. But then I bring up the question that if "2 minutes ahead Adrian" and "2 minutes behind Adrian" travel together, which high school will they arrive at? "2 minutes ahead high school" or "2 minutes behind high school"? No-one has an answer.

More people show up, including Michelle, a girl from high school that I never really knew. We all begin to leave, but Michelle stops in front of me and won't move. So I put my arm around her shoulder and we begin walking together. It's as if we've been together forever. We're walking down a path with stores on our right and a park on the left. There is a bridal shop coming up and Michelle says "Maybe I should be a flower girl". So I say "Sure, if thats what you want". She doesn't understand or something so I have to repeat myself a few times.

We reach some steps that go up a hill in between a bunch of large bird cages. I somehow know that the birds are being held captive against their will. Michelle is now a bird somehow and she flies up to one of the cages and is just flying around the outside talking to the birds inside. Then I wake up.

----------


## PeteB

Nice job on the Lucid! Shame it lasted so little time though  :Sad:

----------


## Hiros

> Nice job on the Lucid! Shame it lasted so little time though



Yeah, but better than nothing

Doh! I missed the most obvious dream sign last night, even thought it was very odd but it just didn't click.

*Saturday 15th March, 2008
Cooling Acres Resort*

Very erratic recall on this one with no discernible chronological structure, so this is just the events in the order I remembered them.

I was at some place called Cooling Acres Resort. I recall seeing it on an employees shirt. It was a black shirt and had their name, which I can't recall, and Cooling Acres Resort written under it. The actual resort was a giant tree, the trunk was hollow or something, although I don't recall being inside. At some point they covered the tree up with some black material. I got the impression they were "Cooling" the tree.

I remember being in a room full of beds. A bunch of family, friends and randoms were there. No idea what happened there though.

I was at a desk in an office and a guy from the lottery with a really high pitched voice called me on the phone. At first he said he didn't like my receptionist Rita, or may have been Liza, I'm not sure. Then he hangs up on me. He called back again immediately to tell me I won the lottery. I started laughing my ass off. I found it hilarious because I never entered the lottery. Felt like I was going to pee myself with laughter.

Then I recall my cousin Simon saying "TBA". It's a joke from Arrested Development so we both crack up laughing.

*Arrested Development*

Clearly stemming from the last dream, in this one I was in the Bluth company building from Arrested Development. I'm searching on Michaels computer trying to find the process for clothes distribution to give it high priority, because I'm missing my pants. I find it, and do whatever I was trying to do, then look over and see some clothes on the desk. But they are stewie griffons clothes from Family Guy. So I go back to searching on the screen. I notice a tab called LD. I click it and an alarm application comes up. I think to myself that Michael Bluth must set an alarm on his PC to wake him up during the night so he can try and have a lucid dream. GODDAMMIT! I'm sitting there without pants on thinking about lucid dreams and it doesn't trigger than I'm dreaming. Why must I be so insanely stupid in dreams?

*Vampire at Work*

I was at my old job, but the place was combined with my house.
I'm trying to rotate some light globes on a platform in the roof but some turntable thing I need is missing.

Then Brian is pissed off because a shipment of stock is late and we can't finish our work. We're telling this to the boss upstairs in my house, and at this point I see some strange 4 legged bugs running sideways along the roof and down the walls. I have to dodge them.

I then know somehow that I am a Vampire. I recall seeing Lana Lang from Smallville with vampire fangs, hissing at me. I don't know where that fits into the rest of the dream though.

----------


## Hiros

Almost had no recall last night.
I still woke up after each dream automatically, but couldn't remember anything from them. I was about to get up earlier that usual so I'd be a bit more tired tonight and would get to sleep easier, but couldn't bring myself to do it, I went back to sleep and remembered one dream, but only after lying in bed for 5 minutes trying to remember something. Then later I remembered some fragments.

*Sunday 16th March, 2008
Magazine Slave*

I was in some building for a magazine of some sort. I worked there. But I was dressed like a female in Torlenia (from Tide Lords books). I was still me, just wearing the big full body covering. At some point someone mentioned a storm coming, and I was thinking about how I needed to get home before dark or I'd be trapped in the storm.

I met some little girl, 10 years old or so. She made the power go out somehow and then told me to follow her. She let me inside a building and to a computer which she made turn on with her mind. She was going to show me something but I heard someone coming and thought I would get in trouble. I went back outside and on the way came across my boss. It was a woman dressed like someone straight out of Bollywood. She commanded a lot of power and respect, so I bowed to her. I felt like I was a slave.

Sometime later I was in a room with a bunch of people including my boss or master I guess. She was in a bubble bath and everyone was just standing around her like her entourage.

*Fragments*

- I was looking at a DVD case for something called Contemplation Part 1. It was a tv show based on the movie Scarface.
- I had hair growing on the side of my knee. I was thinking about how I might get rid of it. I recall watching a commercial or something where people were getting shaved... down below.

----------


## Hiros

WILD number 3!
Jeebus! It was SOOOOOOOOOO good. I feel like a god right now.
And I did the advanced task!

*Monday 17th March, 2008
Flight around the Neighbourhood*
_Status: WILD_

I tried to WILD on my back as usual and gave up after 30 mins because I couldn't calm my mind. I tried to go to sleep on my front and was having trouble, I ended up on my side and I was tried not to move and giving a basic WILD attempt without thinking about it, if I fell asleep I was fine with that. I started to partially dream without realizing it, not lucid. But I was still awake, it was intense Hypnagogics I think. I was sleeping in my bedroom on a mattress on the floor, watching tv on a big plasma screen on my wall (I don't have a plasma screen), my sister was in my room saying something about why I'm on the floor and I told her I can't sleep, so I have to move around. Then I realized I never moved to the floor and immediately the whole scenario faded. I continued to lie there thinking I was probably in SP already and could WILD. I just lay there trying to not think of anything.

I started to get a pinging sound in my ear, like a sonar ping. It would happen a few times then a small explosion sound. It was freaky. It happened about 3 times, then there was a really loud explosion sound and I felt my body drifting like I was floating downwards. The explosion kept ringing in my ears as my neck and arms all slowly shifted position until it felt like I was lying in bed on my back instead of curled on my side. I then opened my eyes, confident I was in a dream.

I was in bed, it was daytime. Excellent I thought, no vision problems this time. But alas, my vision was cross eyed slightly. I went out to the kitchen and my vision cleared very quickly. I gasped when I saw the backyard. It looked *so real*! But it was strange at the same time, it was too big. The scale was all wrong. I thought about what I wanted to do. Advanced task, bring something to life. I looked left toward the couch and spotted a Teddy Bear on it. I held my hand up and said "LIVE!". Nothing happened at first, then it sat up! I shook its hand, it felt like a real stuffed bear! And it was shaking my hand in return! I could barely believe it. It was standing on its own and walked part way down the couch. Then I told it to "Speak". I noticed my voice was a little high pitched. Nothing happened to the Bear. I said it again and this time my voice was too deep. This time it sort of worked, the Bear didn't speak as such, but it made a deep breathing sound. I said "whatever, dammit" and pushed the Bear aside. I had fleeting thoughts of ripping its head off, but decided against it.

I went to the back door and tried to walk through it without hesitating, I bashed right into it. So then I moved through it slowly like I've done before. It worked no problem. I was about to fly, but saw someone near the clothes line. So I went over there thinking it was my Mum. But it wasn't, it was Claudia Black! (Vala in Stargate SG1 / Aeryn Sun in Farscape) Now I was distracted by the idea of sex... as usual. I figured she wouldn't show up in my dreams again anytime soon, so I better not waste the opportunity.

*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I asked her to give me a blow job. She agreed at first, but then became hesitant right before I entered. She kept moving away from me, so I said screw it and pulled her pants down. This gave me a shock as _she had a penis!_ For some reason it didn't bother me as much as it should have. I went for her mouth again, but she still backed away. So I gave up.



I decided to fly. My plan was to fly around the neighbourhood and if my control was good enough I would take off to space, otherwise I would explore the neighbourhood. I walked out onto the grass and jumped towards the fence. It wouldn't work at first, I fell back to the ground but I never actually touched the ground. It felt like I was falling for a while then it began to turn the other way and I flew up. I went way up! I had a birds eye view and almost reached the clouds. I could see mist around me, like partial clouds. It was still so real though, I felt massive butterflies in my stomach and a wave of vertigo came over me. I could see for miles, just houses as far as I could see. The nausea soon passed as I stopped moving upwards. I drifted back down and landed on the roof of my house. I was amazed how my mind could construct it so realistically when I've never seen it from this angle.

I flew over to my neighbours roof, more like moon jumping though. Then took off again without going as high, flew over a bunch of houses and landed on the one on the corner, marveling at how good something as simple as the top of houses looked. I figured my control wasn't good enough and I wasn't adjusted to flying in such a realistic dream, gave me nausea going to high  ::D:  So I gave up on my space mission for right now. I spotted a house with a balcony at the front, I recall that this house actually exists and was wondering how accurate it would be in my dream (I think I'll go for a walk after this and see). I flew over the street and landed on the very edge of the balcony. I looked to the house next door and saw a party going on. Damn, I chose the wrong house. I decided to stay though and jumped over the railing. There were glass doors that slid opened automatically. I looked up searching for an auto sensor, but there wasn't one. The door shouldn't have opened for me. Immediately it closed. I went to open it like a usual door but there was no handle. I made the motion anyway wanting it to move but it only moved slightly. So I pushed the door forward and it swung open (It's a magical sliding door that can swing open too!).

Inside there was a bunch of people sitting around. I only recognized one. She was a Latino actress from TV. I can't recall what show she's been in, nor what her name is. She was lying naked on her stomach receiving a massage from another woman.

*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I did the same as before, but didn't even ask. I just whipped it out and held it to her face. She complied, and it was good. She rolled over and I was happy to see she was a real woman this time.  :tongue2: 
I pulled myself away fairly quickly, I didn't want to wake myself up.



I walked towards a hallway and just aimlessly started walking through the house. I considered all my goals I have written down. I could only recall a few. Fight Sephiroth, too hard to try now. Summon Jack Thompson and humiliate him. I could try that. I tried to summon him, but nothing happened. So I pulled out my mobile phone and was going to call him. I looked at the screen and it was full of garbage, the symbols kept changing erratically. So I gave up and pressed Enter, * to see if it would lock like in reality. It did. But the key symbol was very small and surrounded by garbled characters.

I kept walking and entered a room with a couple of couches and a fireplace. It looked like a section of the Pool Room, a place nearby. Ken from my high school entered the room. I haven't seen him in 6 years. So I started chatting to him like this was real. He asked me about why I hadn't responded to his myspace message that he sent to my sister. I told him I don't use myspace, but I felt bad and told him I would track him down in reality. Then I woke up.

I immediately got up and switched on the PC to type this up, doing a nose RC in the process to make sure it wasn't a FA.

I remember 2 other dreams from earlier in the night too. I'll type them up later today.

----------


## Hiros

Here are the two dreams that came before the WILD.

*Canyon Of The Dying Lady*

I don't remember much of this one.
I was on a river in a large canyon. I don't recall what I was standing on, but I was gliding around over the water like I was standing on water skis and being pulled by an invisible boat. There was a large chunk of rock coming out from the rock wall of the canyon and in that bit of rock was an ambulance... fused right into the rock somehow. There was an old lady in the back of the ambulance, she was marveling at the world around her since it was the last thing she would see as she was dying. I was gliding around this rock formation just watching her.

*Dream Within A Dream*

Don't recall the start of the dream.
I was in a village with a large outer wall, like you might find on a castle, but made out of wood. There are some cages with people in it. Somehow they escape, although I don't witness it, I just know it happened. Then there are fireballs slamming into the ground in a swamp outside the village. I go out there and find a guy wearing dirty rags near the wall shooting large fireballs into the swamp using a catapult. I tell him off because the escapees he is trying to kill were innocent to begin with.

Now I'm playing a Mario game on Wii. Its a 2D Mario game, makes me think of new super mario bros on DS. But I'm using the Wiimote to play it. The d-pad controls marios direction with Up making him jump. The motion sensor of the controller also controls his movement, but he turns into a large koopa shell and slides around instead of running.

Now I "wake up" on a couch in a building, I know I'm still in that village, and I think I was dreaming about the Mario game. My cousin had woken me up, so I told him off for ruining my dream because "I was up to the third level!"
My whole family, and extended family are there in the room. Its a large common room. I decide to stay up for my WBTB instead of going back to sleep, since I can't do that with the whole family there anyway. Then I wake up for real and do a real WBTB, lol  ::D:

----------


## PeteB

Holy frick that is awesome! Nice job on getting a WILD done, and managing to sustain it for such a long time with excellent recall!

And Claudia Black = Instant Win

----------


## unseen wombat

winwinwinwinwinwinwinwin!1

That lucid was so awesome. I _wish_ I could have one that good.

----------


## Hiros

Thanks guys. It was awesome.
But... last night was even more awesome! I just woke up after a DILD! I managed to prevent myself from waking up too. It was even longer, and already bits are fading from memory. doh.

I tried to WILD after a 2 hour WBTB. I was there for about 50 minutes and finally accidentally fell asleep normally. I drifted in and out of awareness for those 50 minutes with tonnes of little scenarios creeping up on me, but as soon as I became aware again, they faded. I lost sense of my body almost completely and got vibrations in my right foot twice. But I just couldn't quite get there. I fell asleep and had a bad driving dream, and this time I picked up on it, yippeee!

Also, I've been reading Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming the last 2 days. It's really helped. I think the info has made me believe in myself more which is what has allowed these last two lucids to come so easily. And this morning I tried a bunch of new techniques for controlling my dream that I read in the book and had heaps of success.

*Tuesday 18th March, 2008
My Cousin Is A Bad Driver... Becomes Prehistoric Hysteria*

I was in a car in the roof of my house, above the garage where there is no plaster so you can see down through the rafters. I could see my cousin David in the garage below the car. Very strange. Next thing I recall is being in that car on a highway, in the backseat with David driving and someone else in the passenger seat whom I can't recall.

We're driving along a suspended freeway and come across a broken stretch of road. Despite my yells of terror, we drive straight off the edge and fall towards the support beam under the road. I close my eyes and try to will us somewhere else, as if it was a lucid dream. I open my eyes and we're back on the freeway, safe. I ask them what happened? Then it dawns on me. I'm dreaming.

I tell them to "Stop the car, its a dream!". They wouldn't stop. So I opened the door and jumped out while it was moving. I landed in a regular street in an urban environment. I turned around and saw the car moving away, it was blue. I lifted my hand and tried to move the car by swinging my arm around as if the car was on the end of a rope tied to my hand. It worked, the car was dragged off the road and then suddenly accelerated as I imagined it doing so. It slammed into a light pole on the corner of two streets and flipped onto its roof. I was ecstatic! I then tried to make it explode. Holding out my hand I imagined it exploding. It took a while, but after a bit of trying it worked. But it blew up in slow motion. It was very vivid. I could see the shrapnel suspended in the air with a big fireball coming up in the center

I don't remember exactly what happened now, its like the dream glitched or something and I was in a different area, but still the urban setting. It was outside, but there were arcade video game machines and air hockey tables and stuff. There was lots of people around. Then I remembered what I had planned to do tonight if I was lucid. After reading EtWoLD I decided I should try and change the environment to a prehistoric era with dinosaurs. I had two methods to try, a remote control and the spinning technique. I reached into my back pocket searching for a remote, nothing. I kept trying to imagine myself touching one, it worked, deep down in my back pocket I touched the very tip of a remote control. I pulled it out and found a fairly chunky controller with heaps of buttons.

I quickly scanned the buttons and saw mute. I looked around and saw two Asian women sitting in a boat, like a dingy, suspended from some kind of metal frame and music was playing from their direction. I don't recall what the music sounded like, I think it was Hip Hop. I pressed mute and the music stopped. I pressed it again and it resumed. Then I noticed everyone around me was dancing to the music, I found the pause button and pressed it. Half the people froze, the other half where still moving but in slow motion. I pressed it again, then looked for a channel button. I found them. It said "favourite channel + and - ". I pressed +, instantly everything changed right in front of me, with my eyes open. I was in a dance club now, complete with a disco ball. Everyone was sweating and dancing to the same music as before, that hadn't changed.

I changed channel a few more times and didn't like the environments that came up. I can't recall what they were, but the last one was a basketball court surrounded by fences and some concrete walls. Then I realized that there was no way to bring up the environment I wanted, it seemed to be random. So I tried the spinning technique instead. I repeated to myself "prehistoric era, prehistoric era" and spun as fast as I could. When I stopped it had worked. The basketball court and the fences were still there, but beyond the fences I could see lots of trees.

I heard someone call out and I thought that was odd for a prehistoric era. I looked around and nobody was there. I jumped onto the top of the wire fence and balanced there. I could see the side of a hill with a forest at the top, all a lush green. No dinosaurs. I started looking for them and spotted a small one near the forest, eating grass. Then I started to notice a lot more, they sort of walked into the scene. There were heaps of strange dinosaurs I've never seen before. Large monsterish ones with plates of armour and such. They were mostly greyish in colour.

I thought about going out there and just walking among them, but I became scared. Not of getting hurt as I knew there would be no pain, but I thought if they attacked me I would wake up.

I spotted a large Triceratops that wasn't quite a Triceratops, like it was crossed with an Elephant or something. For some reason, I wanted to try blow it up. It worked much easier this time. It erupted into a fireball and was gone. I tried on another one and it wouldn't work. It was like an Ankylosaurus, the armour plated one with a big ball on its tail. Except this one had a squashed face and looked even more menacing, with its armour jutting out in odd ways like it was made of rock. Since I couldn't blow it up, I tried to make it come toward me. I instantly regretted it, because it immediately turned around and charged at the fence near me. I quickly moon jumped up onto a concrete platform on the top of the concrete wall to the right of me.

At this point I just wanted to fly. But I didn't want to risk it with dinosaurs around who wanted to wake me up. So I spun again trying for a random location. It worked and everything was setup the same, but the dinosaurs were gone and it was winter. The forest was also now a mountain with ice caps on it. I leaped off the platform and flew toward the top of the mountain. It worked just great. I landed on top of the mountain. It wasn't as tall as a mountain, more like a really really large hill, perhaps a 300 meters high or so. But the top was all rocky and covered in ice just like a mountain. Beyond it was a whole dwarf mountain range. Snow and ice as far as I could see. It was really cold up here, so I tried to make it warmer. It slowly worked but it was still a little cold and I couldn't get it any warmer.

Right then, my left eye started to open. crap. I shut both my eyes tight and tried to concentrate on the mountains. I could still see them, but they were all fuzzy, like I was seeing through my eyelids. I started spinning as fast as I could. I just kept going until I felt detached from my body again. It worked perfectly. When I stopped I was in a park like area or a large backyard. There was a fence along the right and a deck in front of me with an above ground pool set in the center. Lots of chairs and such around the pool that looked exactly like the plastic outdoor chairs we have at home. There were heaps of people here, and I knew them all! I went from person to person seeing people I haven't seen since high school and even primary school. They looked just like they should. Although the primary school people were the height of everyone else, but still looked like their young selves that I remember them as. The resemblance was uncanny, everyone looked perfect.

I spotted my friend Adrian and said hi. Then I kept moving, just looking for something entertaining. I saw a girl from high school near the fence. I never really knew her or spoke to her in reality, can't recall her name either, she was a year below me. She was facing away from me, I turned her around and said something but can't remember. Then I decided on the usual thing.


*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I pulled her pants down, then went behind her and lifted her up by her legs. We went at it, only for 20 or 30 seconds until...



I then opened my eyes partially, I decided to get up to write this all down.
I think the next task I will attempt is to go back to a dinosaur infested area and walk among them. If I'm not scared, they won't attack. And if they do and I wake up, so be it. But one of my long term goals is to ride on the back of a T-rex, so I have to try.

I remember one other short dream that involved me almost dying, and a fragment. I'll add them later today.

----------


## Hiros

*My Other Sister Is A Bad Driver*

I was in the backseat of my sisters car, she was driving and dad was instructing her (she's still learning to drive in reality). We were at a petrol station and I was searching for speed cameras. There were heaps of them all around the street and they glinted in the light, very easy to spot.

We left the station and we headed onto the freeway, but we were going down the off ramp heading towards oncoming traffic. Dad wasn't paying attention. I yelled out but it was too late. We hit a brown car head on at a decent speed. I said out loud "I'm dead". And I believed it too, I actually thought I was really about to die. The crash occurred in slow motion and the car was almost turned into a cube. We were all ok though and then I started saying "Ohh God, I hope they're ok!" I was referring to the people in the other car. Then I woke up.

*Fragments*

- "USS themes are all right". I have no idea what this means, it was the only thing I could remember.

----------


## PeteB

Nice job on yet another long lucid, especially a day after the last one! I'm starting to get very jealous  :tongue2: 

I assume that you managed to DILD through dreamsigns? With all these bad driver dreams recently, and it occuring yet again in you're dream, it may become a common occurance for you in the future!

----------


## unseen wombat

Wow. That's just... amazing. Two in a row. I'm jealous too. 

I tried spinning once or twice and it didn't really help me stay in the dream. I've also tried rubbing my hands, but that doesn't work much better really. 

How long do you get to sleep every night anyway. Do you not have to get up for work or anything? I'm lucky if I can get 7 hours of sleep. The weekends are really my only time to really try for lucids because I have to be at this f***ing job all the time.

----------


## Hiros

Thanks guys. The last two nights has really boosted my confidence. I highly recommend Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming if you haven't read it already. It seems to have made a lot of difference for me, and I'm only half way through it.





> Wow. That's just... amazing. Two in a row. I'm jealous too. 
> 
> I tried spinning once or twice and it didn't really help me stay in the dream. I've also tried rubbing my hands, but that doesn't work much better really. 
> 
> How long do you get to sleep every night anyway. Do you not have to get up for work or anything? I'm lucky if I can get 7 hours of sleep. The weekends are really my only time to really try for lucids because I have to be at this f***ing job all the time.



Rubbing my hands hasn't worked for me either. I guess we each have to find what works for us.

I'm unemployed at the moment. Quit my job as a warehouse store man a while ago to build a demo reel of my work, also the job was really shitting me  :tongue2: . The place was so unorganized. Thankfully I had some money saved up.
I want to be a modeler for a game developer. I have a degree in multimedia but no great work to show off and wasn't getting the time to do so with my job. It's now practically complete, just needs some snipping here and there and I'll be out pestering companies by Friday, or perhaps early next week, depending how long re-rendering some things takes.

So... I have a lot of free time  :smiley:  Once I'm working, I'll probably only attempt WILD and WBTB on weekends. But for now I give it a shot every day.

I'm in bed at midnight (its past midnight now, so I'll have to adjust my alarm for tonight). Then I used to get up at 4:30am and immediately try to WILD then, but on Sunday I decided to wait until 6am, get up and do a full WBTB since my parents and sisters are getting up at that time and being noisy, then go back to bed and try to WILD when they leave and its quiet again at about 7:30. Then sleep for 2 more hours as I usually get 8 hours sleep and that works well for me. I've done this the last 2 days and had those great lucids from it, so I'm going to keep it up. However, I didn't get 8 hours sleep the last two nights because I woke up from my lucids after like 30 minutes and then stayed up to keep the memory fresh. So I feel a bit tired right now. Tomorrow I'll get some extra sleep regardless of whether I get lucid or not.

Well, off to bed I go. I will get lucid tonight! ...please?

----------


## Hiros

Not a good night last night.
Didn't get anywhere with WILD and then I couldn't get back to sleep normally either. I was damn tired, but still couldn't get to sleep for over 2 hours after my WBTB. When I finally did, I had a dream and remember remembering it after I woke up, but I was too tired to move or anything and I forgot it. It wasn't a lucid though.

I had two dreams before that though, and you were in one of them Unseen Wombat  :tongue2: 

*Wednesday 19th March, 2008
DV*

I barely remember anything, and I don't even remember seeing anything. All I remember are two spoken phrases. *Unseen Wombat* said "I live near you so I'll check out your area". And someone else said "Hiros is the habitual dreamer of the month".

*Martin Wants To Kill*

I was standing by on a wooden platform suspended fairly high above the water on the edge of a giant lake. I know there was more to the dream before I got there, but don't remember.
There was a pier further along the bank with a Ferry docked next to it. Ellen DeGeneres was standing on the pier with a bunch of school children. They all piled onto the Ferry and it started moving across the lake. I just stood on my platform and watched them leave, feeling the cool breeze on my face.

I started rocking the platform for some reason. Quickly I became concerned that it would tip over and I'll fall in the water, so I stopped rocking. But the platform wouldn't stop, I kept making it worse trying to counteract the movement. So I had to jump off before it fell. I jumped onto a rock sticking out of the water and looked back to see the platform still rocking, its wooden stilts holding it up would pull out of the ground on each side as it rocked.

I then jumped to another rock, then to the bank. I walked off through the woods towards where I knew my house was. On the way I came across a dead animal, it looked kind of like a deer but it was hard to tell because it was all ripped up and half eaten. It wasn't a real animal, but I knew what this animal was called. It had a large name with 2 words, they escape me though. I kept moving then I realized I had seen movement next to the animal, so I went back. There was a baby animal next to it, still alive. It looked more like a tiny fluffy dog than a deer though. There was also a guy there. He told me not to take the baby, but I did anyway. I started carrying it back to my place. I knew that this guy wanted to kill it. He kept trying to get at it the whole way home but I held him off. When I got to the front door I had trouble getting my keys out and unlocking it while still holding him off, he said something about breaking its neck. When I got the door open I gave the animal to my Mum who was standing right there. I saw its head looked like it was on a strange angle and thought the guy had managed to break its neck, but it was still alive.

Next thing I know is being in the bathroom with the animal safe and wrapped in a towel. That guy was still there so I told him to "Get the fuck out of my house!". I screamed it at him over and over until he left. Then as he was walking away I said something about it being a shame because I knew this guy, his name was Martin (he's not a real person) and he was a good person. I didn't understand why he would want to kill an innocent animal.

----------


## unseen wombat

Woot! I made an appearance in someone else's dream!

Bummer about the WILD, but you did have two great days in a row, so maybe your subconscious decided to take a day off.

----------


## Hiros

Never! My subconscious works for me! No slacking off!  ::D: 
Got a good night sleep last night, got nowhere with a WILD though.

*Thursday 20th March, 2008
Assassination*

I'm in an office, working for some political leader on his campaign. There is a guy there that looks fishy. He leaves when he sees me looking at him strangely. Turns out he is a mole for my boss' rival.

Now I'm watching from a remote view. I see a duplicate of the politician I work for invade his house. He enters their bedroom and shoots the guy in the head, then drags him out of the bed and takes his place. His wife looks over and gives him a strange look, he smiles nicely and she goes back to sleep. I see this happen over and over again in different locations.

I also remember something about sitting on a banana, and an artificial pregnancy serum... I don't have a clue where they fit in though, but it was the same dream.

*Lost Prison*

I start out in a prison cell with Adam from high school. We have 2 mattresses in the middle of the floor and we're trying to write something for some reason. I don't know what to do so I ask Adam, but he refuses to tell me and I get upset, yelling at him to just let me know what we're meant to do. I draw fluro red lines across the page to mark the lines because I can't see the faint lines in the dark.

The Warden shows up. Its my year 11+12 IT teacher, Mr. Howard. He tells me that my sentence is 8 - 10 days. I find that appalling and say that last time it was only 3 days. I try to find out how to do the writing task but he won't tell me. Adam hands him his paper and is let free. I realize its an essay about why you deserve to go free, and that the reason I was only in for 3 days last time was because I cheated off someone. Now I'm screwed, I'll have to stay the whole 8 days. Now I'm alone in my cell. I see myself in a mirror and I have a beard and long hair down to my shoulders, I look very rough and rugged. It looks quite cool actually.

Sometime later I'm in the prison yard. A gang asks me if I want to be involved in a plot to kill the Warden. I kindly decline because I was involved in the last attempt and it almost got me killed. The other inmates start playing soccer. I stay out of the game and keep dodging the ball so I won't get stabbed by someone trying to get at it. The ball always seems to come towards me, so I moon jump up on the top of buildings, it continues coming towards me though, so I'm jumping around from building to building trying to keep away from it.

Next thing I recall is standing in the yard with Sayid from Lost. Jack shows up also. Sayid and myself are surprised to see him and tell him he must leave before he gets caught by the warden. He wants to bust us out or something. I now know that the prison is on the Lost Island and I was one of the survivors of Oceanic 815.

Another gap in my memory, then I'm standing with Sayid and the Warden. Sayid hands me a helmet with a video camera attached. He wants me to record a meeting between himself and the warden to be broadcast back to Kevin Johnson on the freighter off shore. I panic because Kevin Johnson is Michael and he would recognize me from the Island. But then I realize he can't see me as long as I keep the helmet on my head. I press a red button on the side to start recording. I don't recall what Sayid and the Warden are saying, but then Sayid walks off and some other random guy turns up to talk with the Warden. They are talking about something secretive and I panic that I'm recording it. I quickly leave and pull the helmet off, then notice the record light isn't on anymore, it must have turned itself off at some point.

Next thing I recall is being in the prison cafeteria. All these female inmates come into the room, I ask where they've been and one lady says they were buying socks. I'm then talking to some guy about a DVD cover I find on a table, its the tv show Prison Break. The cover is empty and I wonder where the DVD is. The guy hits eject on a dvd played in front of us and the disc pops out. It says Prison Break and has a picture of Keira Knightleys face, looking very angry. The guys asks if I think the prison will ever invest in Blu-Ray players so they can get Prison Break on blu-ray. I say I doubt it, because HD TVs are expensive. Thats all I remember.

*Presidential Apartment*

I'm outside a large department store with a dark guy in an apron who works there and a delivery guy who looks like John Goodman. I don't recall what we were doing but Apron guy steps on a needle, then he keeps stepping on heaps of needles. He runs off because he's worried about catching a disease. Then John Goodman steps on a needle. I pick it up and look at it, there is blood on the tip and I think to myself that we could test the blood and see if its diseased. I put the needle back down and then a woman in a white lab coat shows up, shes a doctor. She looks at John's foot and I pick the needle up and offer it to her to test. She says she doesn't need it.

Now for some reason we all go into a building that I notice in the car park of the department store, it looks like its been brought here on the back of a truck. The apron guy has reappeared and the 4 of us enter this building. There is a round gold seal on the front door but I don't recognize what it is. I go inside and see an apartment with very nice furniture, then I notice a big gold seal on the wall above the bed and register what it is. Its the seal of the President of the United States. Immediately we all start scrambling out and yelling things like "Shit! I don't wanna be involved in any stuff like that". I somehow know that this apartment has been stolen.

We all rush into the department store and there is a kitchen area near the front. We go there and the apron guy complains that his teeth can't be separated. He shows us a tray of yogurt tubs with cheese around the outside. He compares it to his teeth because you can't separate them (the tubs are still connected, like when you buy a pack of 6 or something). I suggest he snap them off and then you can move the tubs apart. Now I wake up.

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 21st March, 2008
Ree Is Drunk*

I was at home and a bunch of friends were over. We were planning to go out somewhere. My friends ex-girlfriend Ree was there and was drunk. She kept saying she would drive. I keep getting delayed, until we finally left.

I don't remember any more than that as I was too tired to write much down and now I don't remember any of it, although I did when I woke up during the night.

*A Horrible Mother*

I was staying at some random peoples house. A man and his daughter of about 6 years old. Her mother was dead. But then there was a scene where the daughter was in front of a mirrored closet door and her Mother was sitting down in the reflection. They were having a conversation and the little girl thought she was a ghost. I realized she was sitting in the closet and the it was regular glass, not a mirror. I realized these people where fooling their daughter into thinking her mother was dead for some reason.

Sometime later the daughter was on the phone to her mum, thinking she was connected to heaven. I realized they were trying to make her religious like them by making their faith seem true. I had a huge problem with this so I tried to expose their lie by cutting off their phone call. I pressed the Circle button on my PSP and something this made the call hang up. The mother then confronts me in my bedroom and threaten to have her husband kick me out of the house.

Next thing I know, the woman has kidnapped her daughter and the police are searching for them. I see them at a service station, the little girl is strapped into a booster seat upside down and backwards as this will prevent her seeing her mother alive.

*The Drug Lord*

I was driving a car, not mine. It was a nice blue coloured Holden or something. I parked the car at the end of a dead end road and then began walking along the street. I was heading somewhere, but I don't remember where. I then realized it was too far to walk and decided to go back. I went past where my car was and into someones backyard beyond the dead end. I cut through a door next to their garage and came out at the front of their house. I then realized I had gone too far and my car was on the other side of the house.

There were now people here and a woman from the house had come outside to speak to them. She was dressed in a blue bathrobe. I waited for her to go inside, and then all the other people started cutting through their backyard. So I followed them, trying to blend in. When I got to my car, the people were crowded around it. I realized they were undercover police. I thought I was in trouble, and they asked me some questions about my car. I told them I had borrowed it from someone. They were searching for evidence and told me the owner of the car was a drug lord and may have been using me to help smuggle drugs somewhere. They found some animal bladders full of white power, but the bladders were made of bones and they opened and closed with a drawstring. One of the cops was then explaining to me how to do a secret drug exchange. They wanted me to go to an airport and give the drugs to someone, who they would then arrest if he took the bait. Thats all I recall though, I'm not sure if I went to the airport or not.

----------


## mark

man your recall is brilliant! I wish I had such good recall! 

you have had some great lucids to  :smiley:  I am looking forward to reading more of your dreams like.

oh by the way love the avatar  :smiley:  have you seen season 2 yet?

----------


## Hiros

Thanks man. I write in my notepad during the night every time I wake up, even if I only recall a single line. Then later in the day that usually expands and I remember more.

Yep, seen season 2, eagerly awaiting 3  ::D: 
From what I've been hearing it sounds like its going to be completely off the hook.

Had a dream about volume 3 a while back, page 3 i think. Alejandro was still alive and working for Sylar or something. And there were tomato people 	 :paranoid: 


*Saturday 22nd March, 2008
Fragments*

- Jerry O'Connell doing stand up comedy
- Donald Duck with a red force field around him. Its attracting enemies, so he has to release a green force field from his inventory.

*Self Sacrifice*

This dream was intense... I don't recall ever having one like it.

It started off scary. I was a prisoner somehow. I was being held captive by a native African tribe of some sort. They had circular pieces of wood that they would soak in some oil, this would make them flexible and they would wear them as hats, the wood would bend making it look like a yamulca.

Ben and Sayid (Lost) were prisoners also, along with a bunch of other random people. Sayid had been placed in a large barrel of water with a rag soaked in the oil attached to his waist. Then his hands where chained to the top of the barrel. The rag made him sink into the water and he drowned. I was terrified, this was going to happen to me! I would rather be shot in the head than drown. I think I almost became lucid at this point. Like most of my nightmares, I started to think strange things about turning off "the game". Usually I then click that it isn't a game, but a dream. But not this time. I thought if I tried to turn it off the tribe would stop me and kill me faster.

The next thing I remember, we had escaped and were running through fields. I was with the main group of escapees and Ben was off on his own. He started heading towards us, I was now scared of him. I ran away from the group to try and keep my distance from Ben. He caught up, but right as he did I found a strip of old film on the ground. I could see a lady in the frames with a large candle next to her. I knew this was my wife (not a real person), and Ben wanted her. If I destroyed this strip of film, he would never be able to find her. I had one of those candle lighters somehow and I torched the film strip. Ben was furious. He had a gun, it was a very old design. He then shot me in the head. I was happy to accept it knowing my wife was now safe from this monster.

I now watch my wife's entire life through short visions. She grieves for ages, then eventually finds someone else. They get married, have kids, they're very happy. And I'm intensely happy for her. I see her on her deathbed with gray hair and somehow I communicate to her. I tell her that I saw everything and am happy for her. Its a profound moment that I've never experienced the likes of before. Then I woke up, and got tingles all over.

*Relationship Advice*

I was at my primary school. But I was an adult still and I was dressed in Jaffa  robes (Stargate). People kept asking me for relationship advice for some reason. I don't remember any of this start part.

Then at some point I was leaving the school. I throw some notebooks I had in the trash and was heading towards the front gate. As I was walking Angulie (from High School) and Michael (from Primary School) came walking up behind me and were arguing. I wished I had my staff weapon so I could shut them up. Then Michael stormed off in front of me, cutting me off. Angulie came up beside me and asked me for advice. I told her that sometimes someones personality just makes it impossible to get along with them (trying to hint that I thought Michael was an ass and she should dump him). Then I added that you need to determine where the problem lies. Bad communication etc... Don't recall any more but I think there was more.

*Sex Crazed Elaine*

I was at my primary school, again. There was a girl called Elaine (not a real person) following me around everywhere. She kept flirting with everyone, women and men alike.

At some point we were in the principals office doing something. She went out to get some photocopies, and was feeling up the photocopy guy. I was watching from a disembodied position. When she came back she asked me if I wanted to get busy with her, saying she had a condom in her black box. I thought about it for a moment and recalled that we had done it many times before, so one more time wouldn't hurt. I said sure, then she opened up a diary she was carrying. It was a diary of all her sex acts. She started writting our names down, but using code names. She wrote Elanor *something* + Dorbell. Then I woke up.

*Principal Killer*

I was at my primary school, yet again. Someone had murdered the principal, so I took over as acting principal. Strange thing was, I wasn't me, I was an elderly lady. Yet I knew I wasn't meant to be her, it was a disguise. I had stolen her identity in order to investigate the crime.

I went into the school late at night and headed to the office. I was worried about an alarm to deactivate since I didn't know the code. Lucky there were people there. They didn't pay much attention to me. There were people in the principals office, so I couldn't go in and look for evidence. I didn't even know what I was supposed to be looking for. I wandered around from room to room for a while before deciding to leave before anyone got suspicious. I would have to come back another time.

----------


## mark

> Yep, seen season 2, eagerly awaiting 3 
> From what I've been hearing it sounds like its going to be completely off the hook.



Really? I have heard nothing of it but I totally cant wait to see it! It will be good to have sylar back up and running as usual  :smiley:  





> *Self Sacrifice*





 ::shock::  ::shock::  dam what a intense dream! the part were syaid dies is quote bad, it must have been horrible to see. what was it like when you got shot I mean did it hurt or anything? 

The part were you speak to you wife again is nice  :smiley: 





> *Sex Crazed Elaine*





 ::lol::  ha ha great stuff! 

Have you ever noticed how hard it is to turn people down in dreams, even whilst lucid? 

lol at the code names she uses  ::lol::

----------


## unseen wombat

I can't wait for the third season too. The second one was cool, but it was a let-down that it ended early. Have you guys been reading the online comic too? It gives a lot of backstory that you don't see in the show. 

That is intense that you got shot in the head. Was it like the time the guy threw the spear in your head? or different? I don't think I've ever been fatally injured in a dream. Watch, now tonight I probably will.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hiros

> Really? I have heard nothing of it but I totally cant wait to see it! It will be good to have sylar back up and running as usual



I listen to the 10th wonder podcast (www.heroespodcast.com) and they had an interview with a few writers a couple of weeks ago. They said some things that made it sound completely awesome. And supposedly the action starts immediately and just goes beyond anything they've ever done.





> dam what a intense dream! the part were syaid dies is quote bad, it must have been horrible to see. what was it like when you got shot I mean did it hurt or anything?



It was more like he pulled the gun on me, i remember what it looked like and having a feeling of contentment, then suddenly having visions of all thats stuff. I didn't experience the actual shot, but knew it had occurred.





> Have you ever noticed how hard it is to turn people down in dreams, even whilst lucid?



Ohh yeah. I think its harder to turn them down in lucids. In a regular dream I often won't pursue anything because we're in public or some such. But in a lucid, I know there are no consequences so I can't keep myself off them no matter how much I tell myself I won't pursue it when I'm awake. It's too bad this particular dream had to end when it did.





> I can't wait for the third season too. The second one was cool, but it was a let-down that it ended early. Have you guys been reading the online comic too? It gives a lot of backstory that you don't see in the show.



Yeah, I keep up with the comic too  ::D:  It's wicked.

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 23rd March, 2008
Cloverfield*

I was in New York City with my sister, we were on a large concrete chunk floating in the water just off shore. I was looking at a magazine that was criticizing the Cloverfield monster. There were pictures of it saying "Turtle Texture" and other things I can't recall. In the pictures it looked more like a cross between the monster from the movie and a large turtle. I then saw a video of the monster sliding through a street on its turtle shell with soldiers jumping out of the way.

My sister and myself then jumped across to a pier as the concrete chunk floated near it. I commented that this part of the movie was good, referring to the monster breaking off the chuck of concrete... even though it never happened in the real film.

My sister then dived into the water backwards. She hit her legs on the pier and fell unconscious into the water. I panicked for a second then jumped in after her and pulled her back to the surface. Too bad I didn't try and breath underwater... a great dream sign.

----------


## mark

lol at the cloverfield turtle sliding thing ha ha! I bet it was a panic when you sister fell into the water  ::shock:: 

Cloverfield was such a great movie! I still have not had a dream about it yet  :Sad: 

thanks for the link to that podcast mate I will check it out  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

It's a pretty good podcast.
I don't know what prompted me to have a Cloverfield dream. I saw the movie when it first came out a while ago, and haven't thought about it or had any reminders of it since... It just kind of popped out of nowhere.

*Monday 24th March, 2008
Fragments*

- Listen to a radio show about a national phone book.
- Something about Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII. I just remember Zack Fair's face.

*World Tour*

I was at an airport with Mayantha. We were traveling around the world.
We passed through security and an Indian woman wanted to see my ticket. I pulled one out and she said it was the wrong one. I went through a whole bundle of plane tickets until I found one that had an Indian name on it, she accepted this as the right one. She then told me I should visit India tonight, because there is a great restaurant you can go too. I said we'll see, as I'm not sure what our schedule is but we were heading to California at the moment.

We were then about to board the plane and I went over to a window so I could see the city we were about to leave. I don't know where we were, but it wasn't home. When I got to the window I saw a wicked sight. A thick column of black smoke coming from the horizon and then splitting into 4 funnels and twirling around each other. It looked like a horde of demons from Supernatural coming towards us. But I knew that couldn't be so I looked closer at the smoke that went right above the window, it turned out to be those weird spiky balls certain plants drop. Lots and lots of them, that at a distance looks like black smoke.

Next thing I recall is being on the plane in mid flight. I was looking at a magazine and saw an ad for Moon Cafe. It has moon logo and there is a picture of an Indian woman in a cultural outfit sensually arching backwards on a table. I think this must be the restaurant the ticket lady suggested. A flight attendant then tells everyone to stop what they're doing. A girl opposite me is drawing furiously with crayons and doesn't stop. I think that she must be a slave that the owners of the plane are making work non-stop. I look around and see a man a few rows ahead looking back at the little girl crying. I figure he is her father.

At some point during the flight the father gets up and starts walking towards the back of the plane holding a gun. He sweeps it across the passengers to ensure nobody gets up, I know he is planning to shoot the engineer of this drawing slave ring. He then points it at me for an extended period of time and cower in my seat, cringing my eyes shut and leaning over toward Mayantha on my left. The guy passes though, so then I clench my eyes shut waiting for the gunshot. It feels like forever, but it eventually comes.

I look back and see the father dead on the floor and the engineer carries him to a back door and pushes him out of the plane. I figure he must have shot himself, or the slavers shot him before he could shoot them.

The plane then lands on a road and drives through a few intersections, then takes off again right before it hits a building. I watch all this from outside the plane. Then I'm in my body again and I look out the window. I see a girl in a phonebooth, she waves to me and I know this is Mayantha's friend who we are going to meet up with later. Then I see a water park and think this is where we are going.

Next thing I recall, we are approaching the front of the water park. There is a woman taking a roll call. She says all the original Beatles are here already and I now know that its a Beatles fan club meeting that we are crashing. Mayantha and myself are standing on a large electric scooter. It resembles an old Egyptian chariot, but of a modern design. The woman asks if thats a Beatles scooter and we say no, so she asks us to get off it. Then I woke up and actually caught that moment where I opened my eyes. I probably could have DEILDed from here, but didn't even think of it, doh!

----------


## mark

great recall once again man!

lol final fantasy 7 was brilliant! definitely the best FF game there has been. 

Shame about not being able to do dream entry, I keep telling myself I will do the same thing every night but I always completely forget ha ha

----------


## PeteB

> great recall once again man!
> 
> lol final fantasy 7 was brilliant! definitely the best FF game there has been. 
> 
> Shame about not being able to do dream entry, I keep telling myself I will do the same thing every night but I always completely forget ha ha



What! 8 all the way! I couldnt even get into 7, it was too boring for me  :tongue2: 

I am seriously impressed with the recall though Hiros. Is it something you're naturally good at, or have you had to work at it?

----------


## Hiros

> great recall once again man!
> 
> lol final fantasy 7 was brilliant! definitely the best FF game there has been. 
> 
> Shame about not being able to do dream entry, I keep telling myself I will do the same thing every night but I always completely forget ha ha



Agreed, FF7 is the stuff  ::D:  And Crisis Core is bloody brilliant. Its too bad that here in Australia almost every game release gets an arbitrary number of months added to the release date for no apparent reason. Still, I'm playing it despite that, and have it preordered for when it is finally released here. yay! It ties into FF7 so well, and the character development and such is brilliant.

I did it again with the dream re-entry... woke up from a dream fully aware but didn't even think to re-enter until I had sat up to write the dream down. Grr, I need to upgrade my memory.





> What! 8 all the way! I couldnt even get into 7, it was too boring for me 
> 
> I am seriously impressed with the recall though Hiros. Is it something you're naturally good at, or have you had to work at it?



8? *8?* Blasphemy!
7 was boring? 8 tried too hard to become another 7, and tripped over its own feet.
8 is my least favourite FF game in the 6-12 range. Although 12 came pretty close with the boredom factor. Haven't played the pre-6 games much, so can't comment on them.
I hated the junction system so much. Lets tie your stats to your magic everyone! That way you'll never use any magic out of fear that your stats will go down. What a great concept  :wink2: 
I really liked the Materia system, best magic system in the whole series imo. If you haven't played 7 much and like the series as a whole, I really urge you to give it another shot. The story is completely epic and awesome. Unlike 8 where all the characters grew up in the same orphanage and conveniently forgot about it  :smiley: 
But if you really dislike 7, then so be it. I'm tolerant of everyones views, but... 8? hehe.

Thanks on the recall  :smiley:  I guess I must be a natural. I didn't think my recall was that great before I started a DJ but as soon as I started one I was remembering multiple dreams right off the bat.
That being said, my recall last night was pretty dodgy. I remembered a bunch of different dreams, but almost no detail. I kept falling back to sleep before I could write anything down. I guess I was overly tired from playing Crisis Core until 3 am  ::D:  Early night tonight.

----------


## Hiros

*Tuesday 25th March, 2008
The Polar Bear God*

This was a movie dream, I wasn't participating. There is some kind of war going on in this big cathedral type building. There is a walking (on two legs) talking polar bear involved. This polar bear gets trapped in a room by falling rubble. Many years later, the bear has survived somehow and a team of excavators find him. He claims to be a god.

He's then standing on a balcony with a leader of some group of people and for whatever reason decides to come clean and tells him that he isn't a god. Immediately all these soldiers on the ground floor start shooting beams of light at the bear. Some dwarves come out of nowhere and start throwing fairy dust around  ::?:  The polar bear and the dwarves all start floating. The polar bear flies away while the dwarves have some kind of weird spinning through the air race.

*Book Store*

I'm traveling around tourist destinations with my dad and my sister. I don't recall any of it except for some kind of map on a sign, like you'd see at a tourist spot. Then we end up in a book store. I'm looking around for ages. I recall my dad being rude to people, telling them to get out of the way. Then he opens up a box on a shelf and finds a lot of blu-ray discs in there. He pulls out Devil May Cry 4 and looks at it, but its a movie, not the game. He unwraps the game and opens the case. I ask him what the hell he is doing but he doesn't respond. He breaks the case. Then puts it back in the box. I feel bad for letting him damage the stock.

*Drink It Thick*

I'm in a dorm room of some kind. Kate (from LOST) is there and I try to hit on her. Then I notice a closed off area between bunk beds where some guy is hiding. I spend a lot of time trying to climb in there. When I finally do, he's removed all the barriers and is packing up his things. He's leaving. There is another group of people nearby or something and he wants to stay with them.

Now there is some kind of water crisis, we don't have enough. Charlotte (LOST) says we can drink the water in the bottles. Kate says the water is poisoned, the freighter people are trying to kill us. Then she says it may be ok if you "drink it thick". She hands a bottle to Charlotte whom reluctantly takes it and drinks some. The bottle is full of moist sand. The water drains out and just the sand is left. Then Charlotte starts to look sick, but I don't recall what happened.

I think there was also a section where I was with this other group of people, I vaguely recall lying on the ground looking up at the stars.

*Fragments*

- I am a woman and have vegemite on my forehead. I have to wash it off.
- Angelina Jolie in a warehouse, then a Speedometer revving. Gone In 60 Seconds related I think.

----------


## Twoshadows

Hey, Hiros...

I had a busy week last week, so I haven't had the time I wanted to read and comment in all the dream journals. I've tried to catch up a bit on yours. You had come cool looong lucids since I've last commented. Good job! I hope I can stay up to date this week. Keep it up... :smiley:

----------


## unseen wombat

> *Tuesday 25th March, 2008
> The Polar Bear God*
> 
> He's then standing on a balcony with a leader of some group of people and for whatever reason decides to come clean and tells him that he isn't a god. Immediately all these soldiers on the ground floor start shooting beams of light at the bear. Some dwarves come out of nowhere and start throwing fairy dust around  The polar bear and the dwarves all start floating. The polar bear flies away while the dwarves have some kind of weird spinning through the air race.



I lol'd at that.  ::D:  That's crazier than mine about skydiving with the Mythbusters and their cat. How do we manage to watch all this crazy crap and not get lucid?

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 26th March, 2008
Fragments*

- Large, fast spiders on the wall in the kitchen and my bedroom. I was trying to catch them under glasses.
- Supa Lima Game. It was some game my sister wanted, so I was on a computer and extracting the game from a rar file. The file I was extracting was called setup(crisis core).exe, lol  ::D: 

*Aerith*
_Status: DILD_

My memory of this one is a little shoddy, already I've forgotten a lot of detail like exactly what the environment looked like etc.

I was in a random house and at some point I came across some girl, but I can't remember who! Ahhh! Anyway, she was naked... but had a penis. This triggered the memory of Claudia Black's abnormality in a previous dream and made me lucid. 
*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



First thing I did was try to convert her into a normal person. I grabbed her junk in my hands, looked away and squeezed, trying to shrink it into nothing. It worked, and when I looked back she was a regular woman. So then we went at it for a while, my lucid mind too primitive to ignore the urge.


Then the dream began to fade, this snapped me out of it. I jumped up and started to spin around. I was completely blind now, and spinning didn't seem to be working. I stopped for a moment and then my eye opened partially. I slammed it shut and started spinning again, and just kept going for a while. Slowly my vision came back and I detached from my body again, but I kept going until everything was very solid and real.

I then forgot all about the woman and tried to think of my task. I could only think of one of them. Create a magic ring to help control my powers. I tried to pull one from my back pocket, but couldn't do it. So I held out my hand and passed my other hand over it, imagining a ring being there. It worked, partially. A blue ring appeared in my hand (More blue! The primary colour above all other primary colours in my dreams), but one side was covered up. It looked like a strange bottle cap. So I did it again and passed my hand over it trying to open the closed side. It worked. I quickly put the ring on my finger and turned to a dog that I noticed nearby. I held my hand out and willed it to explode (my lucid mind has a thing with making stuff explode it would seem), nothing happened. So then I touched the ring with my other hand and tried to make the dog explode, again nothing. So I removed the ring completely, held out my hand and used the slow approach of really visualizing the dog exploding. This worked, although the dog was unharmed. A small fireball erupted on its back and the dog just continued on its way as if nothing happened. There goes that theory I thought, the ring is a bust.

At this stage I had forgotten about my goal so I just started walking through the house. I noticed it was pretty dark inside, only tiny amounts of light were coming in from the windows. There were a lot of stained glass doors, so I started phasing through them. I went through 2 until I reached a backyard where it was very sunny. Excellent, its daytime. I then turned around and went back the way I came for no particular reason. Again I phased through all the doors, except this time I would look back after my head made it through and actually see the rest of my body moving through the solid wood! It looked very cool. I got very good at it and would start moving through them as soon as my hands touched the surface instead of having to visualize it first.

I reached the backyard, but it was nighttime now. I could see fine, but it was very dark. So I commanded "Daytime" and the sun came up and moved across the sky very fast. I made it stop right above me. Then I moved it back and forth trying to get the light as bright as possible, but it was still fairly dark. Thats when I realized it wasn't the sun, but the moon. So I called out "Sun!" and a much bigger brighter orb instantly came up over the horizon. It was more like a paper cutout than a real sun, a phenomenon that I've seen before in my lucids. It has clearly defined edges instead of glowing correctly like the sun. It still gave off light though. This one however was way too big and I thought it would probably be brighter than that at this distance. Immediately it got very bright. Unbearably so, I noticed people in the street cowering on their knees trying to protect their eyes. I lowered the sun and just left it there, I could see decent enough in the darkness, there was still the moonlight.

I then thought about the second part of my task, but got it wrong. I should have decided to go to the SGC (Stargate) and then go through the Stargate to Atlantis. But instead I decided to fly. I leaped towards a forest across the street and flew low over the trees, letting my feet brush the top of the trees. My control was pretty good and I thought about going into space, or at least going up really high to take a look around. Immediately I remembered that feeling of nausea from last time and decided not too. Doh! I kept flying for a while at a leisurely pace, watching a row off houses across the street from the forest I was flying above. I saw a house with people out the front and decided to go over there.

I landed in the street and sadly don't recall exactly what I did. I may have just gone straight inside. Once inside I went up some stairs exploring. I reached a bedroom. It had a double bed against the wall, shelving on another wall and some dressers against another. I just stood there and looked around at everything, it was very vivid. There were lots of pictures in frames of the dog I blew up earlier. There were also some womens underwear sitting on one of the shelves. I turned around and saw Mena Suvari standing at the door, wearing nothing. I started spinning because I had a sudden fear I was going to wake up. When I stopped, she had changed into Aerith (Final Fantasy VII). I'm guessing upon reflection that this is because Mena Suvari voiced Aerith in the movie Advent Children. I can't recall exactly how she looked. All I recall is that it was Aerith but she looked like a real person, not animated. Everything degraded here very quickly. 
*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I brought her over to the bed and lay her down. I then went to pull all my clothes off and noticed I was wearing my jeans, with a belt. I don't normally wear a belt, so I thought this was weird. I struggled a bit, but got there in the end. Then I started to have sex with her... But it was weird, and I wasn't thinking clearly. She was sitting up against the wall and had some weird adapter that I was thrusting into. I got back up after a while and started spinning again because I wanted to reach orgasm this time rather than wake up. I then went back to it, but had regained some logical function it seems as I removed the adapter, pulled her down the bed a bit so we lined up and went right for the source. I could feel the dream slipping, my vision was fading. I tried to feel her breasts and swing my head from side to side to bring the dream back.


It seemed to be slowly working until suddenly my eyes opened and I woke with a start.

In reflection, I'm disappointed that I didn't remember to do what I wanted, but it was still fun.  :smiley:

----------


## PeteB

Another Lucid! Nice one! You should of gone to SGC though  :tongue2:

----------


## Hiros

Yeah, no kidding  :tongue2:  Next time for sure.
I've been a bit slack with playing out my dream goals in my head before bed, so I guess this is the punishment... lucid stupidity syndrome.  :smiley: 





> Hey, Hiros...
> 
> I had a busy week last week, so I haven't had the time I wanted to read and comment in all the dream journals. I've tried to catch up a bit on yours. You had come cool looong lucids since I've last commented. Good job! I hope I can stay up to date this week. Keep it up...



Hey TS, no prob. We all have lives beyond the Internet  ::D: 
and thanks.

----------


## unseen wombat

Awesome lucid man. I don't know if I asked you this before, but do you take any supplements? What do you eat during the day? You said you lay in bed going over your goals, but do you do anything else? Autosuggestion? RC's during the day?

----------


## Hiros

Nope, no supplements. I just eat normal. I tried bananas and cheese once but didn't notice any difference.
I try autosuggestion in bed a lot, but it doesn't seem to do anything. Like last night I just went to bed without trying anything, yet managed to get lucid. I probably try too hard and when I stop trying it just happens.
I do RC's through the day, whenever something makes me think about dreaming. In the car, watching TV whatever. I try to think to myself am i dreaming? then do nose RC and conclude no. I don't want to accidentally do an RC in a dream and not notice it out of habit. Some days I'll be on the ball and do heaps of RCs and other days I completely forget, then come to the site at night and kick myself for forgetting then do a whole bunch of RCs on the spot, hehe.

I've only gotten lucid from an RC a couple of times though. Its usually completely random or based on some dream sign. Like the abnormal girl this morning, lol.

----------


## Kiza

Hey, nice lucid man. Shame you woke up before you reached orgasm.  :wink2:

----------


## mark

great lucid man! its funny with the sex but honestly I have found that the second it enters our mind it is almost impossible to get rid of it lol

some good stuff in there like the ring idea which is quite unique idea! also trying to get to Atlantis is a brilliant idea  ::bowdown::

----------


## Hiros

> Hey, nice lucid man. Shame you woke up before you reached orgasm.



Thanks. Yeah, always happens. I need to avoid it until I get better at inducing lucids, then I can experiment some more and not feel like I'm wasting my lucid time  :tongue2: 




> great lucid man! its funny with the sex but honestly I have found that the second it enters our mind it is almost impossible to get rid of it lol
> 
> some good stuff in there like the ring idea which is quite unique idea! also trying to get to Atlantis is a brilliant idea



Thanks. Yes, sex is the bane of lucid dreams. It doesn't help when you become lucid in a sexual situation, then you really have no choice.

Too bad the ring was useless. I figured it might work since the remote control worked so well last time. Hmm, maybe a special remote control with a mind reading chip? ...or a ring with an activate button on the top...

I really want to walk through the Stargate. I wonder if I would see the wormhole effect or if I'd just immediately be on the other side. Seeing the effect would be cool, regardless of inaccuracies.

Sporadic Recall last night. Lots of fragments.

----------


## Hiros

*Thursday 27th March, 2008
Fragments*

- Giving Bree a present in Lakes Entrance
- Playing Halo 3 on my Xbox 360 (I don't have a 360, nor do I even like Halo)
- A spider on a wall that my dog is trying to eat, but its dangerous and I have to hold him back.
- A character from some kind of game. Its a crab/horse/human hybrid woman with silver pubic hair  ::?: 

*Dream Power Training*

This dream was odd. I didn't see anything at all, but I just knew what was happening. I was on a football field with some girl whom I was training to use dream powers. She was creating Angeal monsters (from Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII), and I would instruct her how to remove the Angeal face so no-one could associate it with her. Then I was explaining that she could control them to do her bidding and advance the plot. At some point she was scared about fighting Sephiroth.

*Light Combination Lock*

I was sitting at a table with a bunch of people, didn't notice who they were, except for AJ.
Someone next to me said something about turning a lightglobe into a floating orb of light. AJ said thats impossible. I disagreed with him and said its unlikely and we don't know how yet, but may be impossible. Then I compared it to people from a pre-car age who might have thought a car was impossible simply because they didn't understand it.
I went on to propose some kind of a combination lock that involved pressing hieroglyphic buttons to change the colour of an orb of light. To unlock it you'd have to press the right buttons to change the light a neutral white.

----------


## mark

> *Thursday 27th March, 2008*
> *Fragments*





ha ha that fragment with the hybrid was funny especially the addition of the silver pubic hair! thats the last thing I expected  :smiley: 





> *Dream Power Training*





cool dream there! I can imagine it would be worrying to fight sephiroth lol what a legend he was  :smiley: 





> *Light Combination Lock*



thats a cool little idea about the light lock and I bet your right with the possible future development of something like that

----------


## Hiros

> thats a cool little idea about the light lock and I bet your right with the possible future development of something like that



Hmm, I'm not so sure  :tongue2:  It would make a nice puzzle though. Just not a very effective lock.  :smiley:  Floating orbs of light would be nice though. haha.

Ok, It's my WBTB right now, I got to bed really late last night so I need more sleep still but I have to write down a dream in full before I forget it. It was wicked.

*Friday 28th March, 2008
David Deluise*

I was at a primary school. I was my adult self, but I had books and a pencil case like a student. I don't recall what I was doing, but I walked into a classroom. Brennan was the teacher. A group of kids were sitting at desks and I thought I recognized one. I went up to him and he asks me if I remember him. I say he looks familiar but I can't quite place it. The kid behind me says Deluise, but pronounced it wrong. Immediately I catch on and say "David Deluise", strangely this kid actually resembled the real David Deluise pretty strongly. He says "Yes, I just won a Wii!"
"really?"
"no"
"too bad, maybe next time."
As I say this, I'm walking towards the door, I then leave. Not long later I come back in the room and grab my pencil case from a table I left it and go to leave again. While I'm doing this I'm trying to get some wax out of my ear... This big ball of it comes out and I feel really satisfied. Then I wake up.


*Saving Kristen Bell*

There was some kind of rally for Barack Obama. But he didn't show up, instead some other guy showed up. I was watching like a movie. He did something to the real Obama but I don't recall what. Then he took his place. I knew he had the power to make others see him as a different person, but I could see him as he really is.

Next thing "Obama" walks into a school gym, big indoor basketball court type area. There are balloons everywhere. Apparently he won the election and is now the president. This is some kind of party (What a shitty location for a presidential victory party). He's wearing a black costume that looks more like a thief would wear than a president. Another guy comes in and approaches the president, he's a strong bulky looking guy with a beard, he holds up a gun and secret service immediately grab and detain him. The president tells them to let him go. I figure its one of his co-conspirators. They talk for a bit, I don't know what about.

Now suddenly I *am* this new guy. I don't recall the transition, but I'm now going to the bathroom in the gym and I am this co-conspirator. I meet "Obama" in the bathroom and we say something. He says something about time to save her. I go out into the balloon filled crowd of people and see Kristen Bell. Something was happening, but I can't recall exactly what. An explosion, or a raid by terrorists or something perhaps. I grabbed Kristen Bell by the waist and flew up through a skylight that apparently had no glass. She thrashed around screaming and trying to get away. I gentle set down on the roof and released her.

She realized what just happened, with saving her life and the flying. Suddenly shes swooning all over me. It was superb and I felt wonderful. I start to show off, floating around in the air. My control was perfect! I wish I could have that kind of control in a lucid. I could feel the different points on my body where I was being lifted in the air and could control each one, perfectly manipulating my position in space. I then picked Kristen up again and we flew around a bit. We went really high and she got a bit scared, so I went back down and just flew around the gym building.

I landed on the ground and there was a gang of some sort hanging out near the building. They were Italian and I figured they were the Mafia. I don't recall what they said, but it was intimidating. Kristen hugged me and said we should leave before they start trouble. So I took off again and landed on the roof of the gym. Other people were on the roof now, including the fake Obama. Some were marveling at my ability to fly. Some other girl asked if she could have a turn and I said no.

She complained that Kristen gets a turn and she doesn't. Then fake Obama comes over and says "He can only fly when your nearby" referring to Kristen. This was news to me, but somehow I figured that made sense, she was my source of power somehow.

I then flew off on my own but started to fall as I went away from the building, so I quickly came back. I don't recall what happened next, but not long afterwards I woke up. Or thought I had...

It was a false awakening! I went to grab my notebook but it was back in my draw, although I knew I had taken it out the last time I woke up and wrote a short dream in it. I went to open the draw but then saw the time on my clock. It was 11:00am. I thought wow, that was a longer dream than I thought. So I decided to go turn on my pc and type up the dream. As I moved to go to my PC, the readout on the clock changed to 10:59am. I just figured my clock had malfunctioned and thought I'd need a new one. I went to turn on my pc at the power point but it was already on. This made sense as I knew I left it on last night downloading something, then it turned itself off during the night. So I turned the pc on by the front button and then immediately woke up in bed and was like "no way!". So I quickly did a reality check. Too bad I didn't do one the first time I woke up. It was really 9:23am.

EDIT: Grrr, failed wild, couldn't get back to sleep, eventually got about 30 minutes of sleep but didn't remember anything.

----------


## mark

> EDIT: Grrr, failed wild, couldn't get back to sleep, eventually got about 30 minutes of sleep but didn't remember anything.



 
lol how annoying are those WILDS! they are really hard to do I wish there was a easy way to do them lol

----------


## Hiros

Yeah, like a special sleeping pill that stimulates your conscious mind to keep it awake while you fall asleep  :tongue2:  That'd be neat.

I think I need to go back to waking myself up 4 hours after going to bed, the amount of dreams I recall has decreased a lot since I stopped doing that, I can't rely on myself waking up automatically after a dream anymore. I slept straight through last night, woke up 10 minutes before my alarm was to go off and couldn't remember anything. I drifted back to sleep for those last 10 minutes and woke up a minute before my alarm, I then remembered a whole dream! It must have taken place before my first awakening though, because it was much longer than 10 minutes.


*Saturday 29th March, 2008
Three Immortals Buy A House*

I was an Immortal, once again akin to the Tide Lords from the book series of the same name. Clearly this dream was inspired by the Supernova expo I'm going to today. The author is going to be there, I'll be able to get my book signed  :smiley:  Teryl Rothery, Jewel Staite and James Kyson Lee will also be there (Stargate SG1, Atlantis and Heroes).

Anyway, I was a Tide Lord and hanging out with 2 others. Cayal and some woman whom I don't know. The three of us are buying a house. A real estate agent is walking us through it, but we're ignoring him and talking between ourselves about something. There are a pair of ghosts living here, we can sense them. We are talking to them, they're called Frank and some name I can't recall. We offer them a deal, if they do something for us (can't remember what) then we will leave them alone. But if not, we will kill them and free this house of their curse. They apparently refuse. The real estate agent is baffled this whole time.

Cayal, who looks a lot like Cloud Strife in the dream, walks over to a dark dungeon like wall and pulls out a large shock rod thing. Its the one from Stargate, the pain rods or whatever they're called. Where you press them to someones skin and it causes pain and bursts of light to shoot out their mouth and eyes. Cayal presses the end of the rod against the wall and a skeleton appears chained to the wall, being electrocuted. We start to hear screams. The ghost has been pulled into our plane of existence.

After a while of this, the real estate agent freaks out and tries to run away. I grab his arm to stop him. He pulls out a lighter and holds the flame against my arm. I let him for a while, It doesn't hurt and is doing no damage. Then I laugh and blow out the flame, then push the guy against the wall. Cayal calls out duck and everyone drops to the floor as there is an explosion. The skeleton blew up.

As I look up, I've got dust in my eyes so I mentally force it away with a gust of wind originating at my eye. It irritates the real estate agents eyes so I apologize, saying "I'm sorry, I should have been more considerate. I just went whooow", making a blowing sound.

Now I'm on a beach. There is a little girl and I offer to take her for a walk. We walk around this sand dune type thing. Its like an elevated platform, of sand. We climb up onto it and then she says she has to go home. So I hold her hand and we walk back to the other side of the sand platform where its pretty high off the ground. I then pick her up and ask if she can keep a secret. She says yes, so I hop off the side of the platform and float slowly to the ground. Then the girl runs off and enters a house.

I walk over to the house and find a group of tribal African women, naked from the waist up. They are feeding the local children... their own milk.  ::?: 
I watch as one woman squeezes her finger and it kind of bursts at the tip as if their is a large pimple there, then milk secretes from the tip of her finger. A child nearby starts sucking on her finger. Thats all I can recall.

*Fragment*

- My Mum is watching me play Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII. I'm somehow playing it on my large monitor rather than on the tiny PSP screen. I don't want her to watch for some reason, but she won't go away. So I start a new game on hard mode.

----------


## Sanquis

> *Saturday 29th March, 2008
> Three Immortals Buy A House*
> 
> I walk over to the house and find a group of tribal African women, naked from the waist up. They are feeding the local children... their own milk. 
> I watch as one woman squeezes her finger and it kind of bursts at the tip as if their is a large pimple there, then milk secretes from the tip of her finger. A child nearby starts sucking on her finger. Thats all I can recall.



 ::shock::  :Question:  ::lol:: 

Ooookay. If astral projection is possible I hope i don't end up inside your head.
Although anyone with Cloud Strife, and characters from Stargate and Heroes in their dreams is OK by me... 
WHAT DID YOU DO DURING THE DAY? african women...gah! And the whole finger thing is just creepy. Bet you wanted to take a drink.

----------


## unseen wombat

> Yeah, like a special sleeping pill that stimulates your conscious mind to keep it awake while you fall asleep  That'd be neat.



LOL Galantamine! It helps me with WILD. I don't know though; it might be prescription in Australia.

----------


## Hiros

Hey guys, thanks for the replies, I'll reply to your posts later on. I just woke up to my alarm after only 4 hours of sleep in an attempt to remember more dreams. It worked. And I had a DILD! A multiple in the same dream!
I nearly completely wasted it on sex both times, but I managed to remember the SGC and transport myself there, to a modified SGC anyway. It was a pretty low level lucid though and my logic skills and such where complete crap in this dream.

*Sunday 30 March, 2008
Lucid Induced Lucid Dream*
_Status: DILD_

My memory of a lot of this dream is real bad. I'm guessing because it's so early in my sleep cycle. I almost never even remember any dream from the first 4 hours, let alone a lucid.

I was in a house being chased by someone. I think I was being treated like a dog. There was another dog person and he was helping me hide (we were human, but running around on all fours), because the owner didn't know I was there or something... At some point where I can't recall the context, I was holding my PSP. I then opened its case, but I opened it along a crack in the casing instead of how it should open. This made me lucid. But... I wasn't completely aware of my real situation. I thought I had fallen asleep while opening the case and was dreaming, rather than realizing I was actually in bed at home. I turned around and the guy chasing me was there. He was running towards me and I stood my ground. I let him punch me and nothing happened, I laughed at him and told him "its a dream, you can't hurt me". then I punched him in the face and he went flying backwards and smashed through a fence. I then jumped into the air and flew straight up. I got the nausea feeling and was about to descend again but then decided not to and tried to go higher, aiming for space. It wouldn't work though and I slowly went back to the ground. I then turned around to find some girl standing there, someone familiar, but now I can't remember whom. I had a one tracked mind at the time...

*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



So I asked her to give me a BJ and she obliged. I started pumping in and out really fast and it felt fantastic. I thought I was actually going to reach the end for the first time in a dream



but then I suddenly "woke up" and was back where I was before holding my PSP. I thought I had had a short dream while standing up and had discovered a flawless method of achieving lucidity using my PSP (disappointing to realize now that its not true). There were two other people there. I think they were the other dog person, and a police woman. I told them about what just happened to me and they were very interested. The police woman tried it and it worked. She started talking from within' her dream, describing the PSP from her dream world and saying how real it looked.

I can't recall what happened next. The dream continued normal and I think a lot more stuff happened here, then eventually, somewhere I can't recall, I became lucid again. Fully, and completely spontaneously. This time I realized that my last bit of lucidity wasn't what I thought it was and I was actually in bed and had been dreaming this whole time. I was annoyed at myself for losing the lucidity the first time. I immediately started looking for the police woman. I couldn't find here but there were a lot of other women, yet they all had cosmetic surgery done. They were standing around naked with scars and stuff all over them where they had had work done. It was disgusting, so I kept looking for a short while, but couldn't find any normal women. So I went up to a dark girl with big err... assets, clearly fake. I made a proposition to her "If I heal your scars and make you look naturally this good, will you be my slave for, hmmm, I dunno, just until I wake up? I mean, it'll mostly be just sex, but who knows."

Before she could even answer, I finally snapped out of it and instantly remembered my goal of going to the SGC and then through the Stargate. I ran to an open area and started spinning, chanting "SGC" over and over. I could see flashes of naked woman as I was spinning, appearing like little popup windows and I was worried these sexual thoughts would prevent me getting to the SGC. I kept spinning until they stopped appearing and then stopped spinning. I appeared to be in the same place, but I turned around and found I was in a small room connected to the side of gate room of the SGC. I ran to a sealed glass door and started banging on it asking them to let me out. Samantha Carter came running to the door and opened it. It opened very slowly, with steam coming from the door cracks. It reminded me of some kind of quarantine room. I could see the control room to the left with Walter and a bunch of other technicians inside. I said thank you to Carter and then a second Carter showed up! The first was dressed in an air force jumpsuit and the second in her Atlantis uniform, but she had her old SG1 style hair. Then almost immediately a 3rd Carter showed up, wearing a very revealing dress. I went straight for her and as I was doing so I noticed a swimming pool on the ground to the left. I could see the blue shimmering on the bottom of the water and thought to myself that this was my dream manifesting the shimmer from the Stargates event horizon in a context that makes sense. For some reason I didn't think to look right at where the Stargate should have been. I never saw the Stargate at all in the whole dream. I grabbed the 3rd Carter and started feeling her up a little bit. She didn't react well, she stuck to character and asked me what the hell I thought I was doing. I ignored it and forcefully told her what I wanted to her to do. She wouldn't have a bar of it though. As I was about to argue with her about how it was my dream, my alarm went off and immediately woke me up.

Ok, back to bed now, I'll post again later in the morning.

----------


## PeteB

The repli-carters are coming for you....
But seriously, nice Lucid! Shame you didnt see the actual Stargate yet though  :Sad:

----------


## Hiros

Thanks.
I broke a barrier last night. 2 lucids in one night. Just had another one, but one of those "wake up 5 seconds into lucidity" ones... and I was the KING of stupidity in this dream.

*A Very Bad Day*
_Status: DILD_

I was at home with a some family and strange people. It was easter and we were having a family lunch or dinner thing. My house was all warped and stuff, with the dinning room merging with the lounge room and other weird anomalies.

The next part is fuzzy, but the dog kept getting let out the front of the house accidentally and I was getting pissed off at my family for being careless. There were lots of other dogs and cats outside. At one point our dog almost killed a baby animal of some kind out the front. I managed to get it out of his mouth but by then its head was cracked open and crushed, its was still moving though. Then another time there was a small cougar that had our dogs head in its mouth. I wrestles with it and got it free, then managed to get inside while it was attacking me, I cut loose on my Mum telling her off for being an idiot and nearly getting the dog killed. It happened again and I decided not to care because it was too stressful.

Then I started to wonder if I was dreaming. I did about 5 or 6 nose RCs. I could always breath but only very very slightly, I rationalized this as being unable to get a proper grip on my nose and decided this was real since this was Easter and it all made sense to me... DAMMIT!

Then a cat was let into the house when the dog came back and this bloody cat kept jumping at my face. I kept intercepting it with my arm and flinging it off. But it kept coming at me and each time I was getting more and more pissed off, eventually one time when it latched onto my arm I held onto its paws and swung it around really hard, smashing it into the side of a couch. It was ok, but didn't come after me again.

Then we're having lunch/dinner and my Great Aunt is really pissing me off (she's great at doing this in reality, I severely dislike her). But here she is going way overboard and start pointing at me with her walking stick and saying something thats really annoying me, although I can't think what. Then eventually she gets too close and pokes me in the eyes slightly with her walking stick. I completely lose it. I start screaming at her calling her a bitch and such, then I use telekinesis to grab her walking stick and smash it to bits. I move the pieces through the air and gently drop them onto her lap.

Then I storm out of the room and as I'm leaving I knock over a large cabinet full of glasses. I quickly look inside and conclude nothing is broken, so I say "relax, everything fine" when everyone gasps, then I continue to storm off. I'm furious at everyone for their idiocy and can barely stay calm. My Dad follows me into my room and he seems understanding, agreeing with me that everyone is being particularly moronic today (my family isn't actually like that).

Then not long after, some random dude bursts into my room and is jumping around. He's here with his girlfriend and I saw him earlier. I crack it and start screaming at him to get the fuck out of my room. This gives him a shock and he says fine, he'll leave. My Dad leaves also.

Now my room has warped into a part of the Safeway Supermarket near my house. I don't notice any transition or that anything is different. James is there working, I talk to him for a bit, can't remember about what. Then I start walking down a hallway that I knew leads to my house. Nathan comes up beside me and starts talking, he's an ex friend from primary school that I haven't seen in many years. We reach a big steal door thats covered by a bookshelf. Without any external cues I move the bookshelf and then open the door with my mind. Nathan is surprised. Not that I have telekinesis, but that I can move something so heavy with so little effort. He asks me how much effort i needed to move that. I'm still pissed off and pretty detached, so I try move it and find it takes no effort at all, I just feel a slight pulling sensation in my mind. So I just say "none". We walk through the door and I look back then close the door and pull the bookshelf back into place at the same time.

We reach another huge door. I bend the thick steel industrial handle into a spiral pattern with my mind, effortlessly, just to show off how powerful I am. Then I open the door and I go through into my house. I lose track of Nathan at this point, I don't know if he followed. The door lead into my kitchen and everything was trashed, like a bomb went off. There was white stuff everywhere like it had snowed inside. I made my way out the front, where the entire front wall was missing. There had been some kind of accident.

There was the white stuff spurting into the air out of a pipe, it got all over me. I asked a fireman who was there what this stuff was and he said Stomach Acid. I freaked out trying to get it off me. I was running back to what was left of the footpath and saw Roxy (from Dead Like Me) lying in the ground, with large red pipes trapping her. She was bleeding out her eyes, nose and mouth and chanting "I'm on the second floor, I'm on the second floor". I accidentally stepped on some of the piping and it pushed down on her, she said "watch where you going!" and a big pool of almost black blood came out of her face.

I ran of down the street, beyond the carnage, I figured a plane must have crashed or something. Then I started to wonder if I was dreaming again. I did a nose RC and rationalized it again when I could breath but only barely. It felt like I couldn't grip my nose properly. But then I decided this was just too crazy to have actually happened so I jumped forward and hovered through the air. That was all the proof I needed. A wave of relief washed over me as I realized the crash wasn't real.

That annoying guys girlfriend was then running towards me carrying a small child. I stopped her and told her its ok, its only a dream. I thought about getting it on with her right there, but felt uncomfortable with the child there. Then I woke up instantly, no chance of dream recovery.

----------


## Hiros

> Ooookay. If astral projection is possible I hope i don't end up inside your head.
> Although anyone with Cloud Strife, and characters from Stargate and Heroes in their dreams is OK by me... 
> WHAT DID YOU DO DURING THE DAY? african women...gah! And the whole finger thing is just creepy. Bet you wanted to take a drink.



I didn't do anything strange during the day. I just have a warped mind  ::D: 
No I didn't want to have a drink, haha, I actually thought it was weird that milk was coming out of their fingers.





> LOL Galantamine! It helps me with WILD. I don't know though; it might be prescription in Australia.



Haha, perhaps. But I mean something that works all the time and does all the work for you instead of just helping you along  ::D:  Not likely to happen anytime soon.


Btw, I had a great day yesterday at the Supanova Expo here in Melbourne. I saw Teryl Rother (Dr Frasier in SG1), Jewel Staite (Dr Keller in Atlantis, Kaylee in Firefly/Serenity) and James Kyson Lee (Ando in Heroes) in person. Teryl is hilarious and a complete wack job, in a good way. Ando was very nice and down to earth. And I didn't get to go to the Jewel session thing, so I only saw her in passing.
I also got my Tide Lord books signed by the author and spoke to her for a few minutes. The fourth and final book is about 3/4 finished and still on track for december release, yay.
I also bought a Bahamut Sin statue from Advent Children. It was a steal at about 1/3 of the cost that you find it on ebay.

----------


## mark

> *Lucid Induced Lucid Dream*





 ::bowdown::  great dream and lucid moment there mate! lol I am glad I am not the only one who gets bogged down by sex in dreams ha ha

lol at the disfigured dream girls, maybe it was your conscious mind trying to stop your sub conscious mind from having sex but mate your propersition to her was just hilarious ::bowdown:: 

Nice one on getting to the SGC I like the details of how the door opened with the steam, its all very sci-fi. he he at the sexy carter to lol  ::lol:: 






> *A Very Bad Day*
> _Status: DILD._






oh my god that is one of the funniest dreams I have read in a while ha ha ha  ::lol::  The parts with the cat and the aunt, especially when she poked you in the eye were just moments of comedy genius lol

how annoying is it when the nose R C only partially works! I have had that a few times and there is nothing worse. Cool stuff with the TK and nice one on getting lucid again  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

> lol at the disfigured dream girls, maybe it was your conscious mind trying to stop your sub conscious mind from having sex but mate your propersition to her was just hilarious



Hehe, I hope so.
I had the memory of the time Kristen Bell turned into a doll on me, and I was able to change her back. It then occurred to me that I could heal all the ugly scars. I don't know why I even made a proposition in the first place, usually I would have just done it. I'm glad I didn't though, gave me the chance to snap out of it.





> The parts with the cat and the aunt, especially when she poked you in the eye were just moments of comedy genius lol



Well thanks  :smiley:  Although at the time I was just incredible pissed off. Retarded dream characters!  :tongue2: 





> how annoying is it when the nose R C only partially works! I have had that a few times and there is nothing worse. Cool stuff with the TK and nice one on getting lucid again



I wanted to strangle myself when I woke up and realized what I had done  :Bang head: 
I think it didn't work so well because my nose was blocked in reality. I was probably breathing through my mouth during the dream without noticing it. I notice that a lot when I wake up during the night.

I had an interesting situation last night too, which I will type up with my dreams in a moment. Basically I made a comment on why something was happening in the dream, even referencing it as a dream. Yet I still didn't become lucid. Perhaps I was in a way because I actually said it was a dream, but I just continued with the dream and remained oblivious somehow. Frustration to the max. Was a good dream though.

----------


## Hiros

*Monday 31st March, 2008
Fragment*

- A tub of yogurt that expired in 1998. Another tub of yogurt that is actually a pasta/yogurt mixture.

*Adrian Nearly Kills Himself*

I was working in some kind of science lab building. I don't know what I was doing, but it went on for a while. Then I was watching my friend Adrian pumping gas into some kind of machine. A scientist guy tells him not to let the two different gases mix as they are very volatile. So he's pumping the gas into two holes in the wall with a machine that resembles a vacuum cleaner.

The hose on one of the vacuums springs a leak and gas starts hissing out, Adrian sees it and keeps going. I'm thinking he didn't listen to what the scientist said (this is something he does in reality sometimes, so I guess thats where this came from). So I yell out for him to run, but he doesn't listen to me. So I leap behind a couch or something and stick my fingers in my ears. Some girl is there too, also blocking her ears for the impending explosion. Then it happened, a massive blast, but there was no heat. Just a loud explosive sound that lasted a really long time and an intense pressure on my head. Finally it stopped and we got up and looked over, Adrian was ok but I don't remember what anything looked like or what happened next.

I'm now in another area and there are people lined up on chairs. I recognize AJ and Sepsy. Sepsy has a name tag with a bunch of names on it. At the top is his real name, then it has random names, the only one I remember is Amy Smart. AJ has a bottle of sunscreen lotion. Some random girl walks over and asks if he'll sell it. He says yes and she offers him $2. He accepts.

Next thing I recall is being at a desk next to Matt Parkman (Heroes). There is a snake on his desk and it bites him, but he doesn't notice. So I tell him about the snake so he can go get some "poison cream", some woman corrects me and says its called "Anti-venom". I then grab the snake at the back of its head and carry it to a sealed room thats full of trees in pots. On each tree there is a massive spider, twice the size of a tarantula or more.

I quickly throw the snake into the room and rush out as one of the spiders starts running at me along the floor. Someone seals the door behind me.

*Dead Like Me - The Movie*



This was a movie dream that even had some resemblance of a stable plot. Rather than watching it remotely like usual I was playing one of the roles, and later on even switched to the lead female character.

I was a Reaper and also Georgia Lass' boyfriend (middle character in the picture above). However, her hair was jet black with red streaks and was straight and a bit messy. She was very rebellious. I looked more like Mason (guy on the right of picture), except my hair was red and very spiky. Like an anime character.

I don't recall the very start, but it picks up with the two of us trying to run away from the other Reapers because we've discovered that being undead is something that can wear off but certain special points on the earth keep us that way. George wants to live again so her family can see her and she can get her life back.

I recall looking at a map and deciding to go to some house because a lady there can help us. George steals a Semi trailer (without the attached trailer) and we start making a run for it in that. I use telekinesis to help the truck accelerate faster, and I push on the sides of the truck as we speed around corners to prevent it tipping over. At one point it does tip over and I use TK to lift it back up onto its wheels and keep us moving forward. I don't recall the transition, but we lost whomever was chasing us and are now in this old house.

The old lady living there tells us her son was killed in an accident and she talks to him. I'm shocked that she can see him, so I ask if she is a Reaper too. She doesn't answer but just stares off into space and I figure this spot is one of the special undead spots.

We somehow end up on a street in front of a courthouse. We've joined up with a group of like minded people who wish to help us. We're waiting for our undead status to wear off and become living people again. While we're waiting I'm practicing my powers and trying to develop a new freezing power. I hold my hands out and try to freeze cars as they drive past. It won't work. Then some trucks are heading to an intersection and I try to freeze them. It doesn't work, but they drive straight through the intersection and crash into a building. There is an explosion and a blast wave of fire spreads along the ground towards us. I try to freeze the explosion and it works. I say to the person next to me "The trucks crashed because I wasn't focusing on where they were going, so the dream lost track of their simulation". (Was I lucid here? I don't think so, despite referring to everything as a dream I never actually realized it as the truth and acted upon that information)

I then walked over to someone that was talking and moving their arms around like a really enthusiastic speaker. I tried to freeze them and they slowed down, but didn't stop. So I kept trying, making hand gesture and making explosion sounds with my mouth  ::?: . Each time, the target slowed down a bit more until they stopped completely. I was happy, so I waved my hand and they unfroze.

I don't recall what happened next, but suddenly we were climbing to the top of the courthouse. Reggie, Georgia's sister, was on the roof. She was scared of us and I knew we weren't alive yet, so she couldn't recognize George. Then her grandmother turned up and was surprised, she quickly jumped back to the ground (she kind of floated down) and then ran away. I somehow knew that she has known about George being a Reaper ever since she died.

Next thing I recall, I am now George. I'm sitting around a campfire with my family (Georgia's family, not my family) and I'm alive again, we've all been reunited and its very emotional. I ask my grandmother "If you knew I was still around, why didn't you say something?". I was choking back tears at the time.

Now I'm Mason again, but watching myself from a 3rd person perspective. I'm in a classroom and the teacher asks him if he has a job yet. He says "yes I have a job, and no, my girlfriend isn't pregnant" The teacher asks about the job but I can't think of anything and realize I just lied. All I can think of is stealing bananas and selling them, I had a memory of George and myself doing that while we were on the run (I don't recall that happening in the dream though). I don't answer the teacher.

Now I'm watching a flashback of the teacher like a movie. He's a scientist researching the undead. He kills two of his colleagues for some reason by locking them in a large machine and turning it on. The first victim is a man, I somehow know this is the old ladies son who died in an "accident". The second victim is Teryl Rothery (Janet Fraiser in Stargate, also played a small role in Dead Like Me. I also met her the other day, so this is where this whole dream probably stemmed from). I now know that this man is plotting against Mason and plans to study him since he is no longer undead. Then I wake up.

----------


## unseen wombat

Wow, that was a long one. Nice lucids too. I so wish I could have some nice ones. Mine are always crap lately. Anyway, I had a non-lucid with you in it a couple nights ago. I finally got around to posting it.  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

Thanks  :smiley: 
Not so good last night. I remembered one dream decently, but couldn't be bothered writing it all down because I was so tired, so now I don't remember much. I did finally see the Stargate in a regular dream though!

*Tuesday 1st April, 2008
Fragments*

- Riding a Chocobo in a Materia collection race (Final Fantasy VII)
- A spider with long legs possessing a cockroach by opening a panel underneath it and going inside. Its head then stuck out the front and it controlled the cockroaches body. I was trying to keep away from it.

*I'm A Little Spaceship*


I was in a docking bay in space. There was some gravity, but very little. I floated around watching spaceships come in and out. They would appear from a hyperspace window just outside the entrance and then speed inside and park. Then a whole fleet of ships left the dock and flew outside in a long line then all sped off into hyperspace together. The lead ship looked very similar to the cylindrical Replicator ship, but more man made.

At one point I was attacked my a weird alien with long tentacle arms. He knocked me off a platform and we fell slowly down towards the bottom of this large room. I broke free of its grasp and pushed off from it heads and zoomed up back onto the docking platform. Everyone was then in a panic. We had been invaded by aliens. Someone said reinforcements are coming and thats when I noticed there was a Stargate against the wall. It was already activated. Looked very detailed, and it had a small orange light on the lower left side of the gate, I noticed it was an activity light and had just started flashing. So I said "someones coming through!" and then a big fat guy in overalls stepped through. He was clearly a mechanic. Thats all I remember though  :Sad: 

Edit: Forgot a part of the dream, the whole reason I named it what I did. There was one scene where I was a spaceship myself. I was a large transport ship of some kind and floating around the docking bay. There was a small ship that kept ramming me and it was annoying, so being such a large ship I rammed it into a wall and smashed it to pieces.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha how annoying for you that your saw a stargate yet you were not lucid! lol still though great dream! I bet it was great to see the ships slip into hyperspace  ::bowdown::

----------


## PeteB

So thats the first time you've seen a Stargate right? Nice job!

----------


## Hiros

> ha ha ha how annoying for you that your saw a stargate yet you were not lucid! lol still though great dream! I bet it was great to see the ships slip into hyperspace



Actually it had a weird feel to it that I can't pinpoint.
I think the hyperspace window looked weird and they would zoom off into it too fast and all at once, almost like they were just blinking out of existence. It was still cool though.

And clearly my lucid goals are filtering into my regular dreams, thats got to be good right?  :smiley: 





> So thats the first time you've seen a Stargate right? Nice job!



Yep, first time I recall seeing a Stargate in a dream in the 11 years I've been watching the show. Hmm, I'm sure it must have appeared before at some point, but I don't recall it. The only Stargate related dream I recall from before I started my DJ was one where Apophis chased me out of a pyramid and across the skies in a podracer/chariot thing.

----------


## Hiros

Again a lack of detail in my recall. I woke many times during the night without recalling anything, until this morning, I recalled a few things.

*Wednesday 2nd April, 2008
Fragments*

- An old lady doesn't like the classic Mario Brothers music. I start humming it because I think she must be getting it confused with some kind of rap music

*Time Travel Fun*

I time travel to the future with some other guy, we plan to meet Sarah Connor and stop the machines. He is wearing chain mail armour, somehow an impression of his face gets imprinted on the chain mail. Then I recall people in the present finding this armour with his face on it and see it as a sign that this man succeeded in saving the world and traveled to the past to leave behind his armour.

*Steven Spielberg's Game*

I'm talking to two people about a new game thats coming out. They are mentioning a new trailer, and I tell them I have a demo. I'm then playing this demo but like I'm actually in the game. I'm free running over the top of a scaled down city thats in ruins and flooded. Plastic figurine people are floating in the water, with rubble floating all over the place. I reach a wall at the end of the city and find a spiral tower lying on its side in the water. I pick it up and see figurines inside. One is Steven Spielberg dressed as a court Jester. I think this is because he is in charge of the comedy in the game.

----------


## Hiros

Yes! Fantastic recall last night.
But... a massive case of LSS (Lucid Stupidity Syndrome). Once again I did a nose RC, could breath, thought to myself "I must be dreaming" then proceeded to rationalize it within the context of the dream.  :Bang head: 
I've also noticed I've been having a lot of fiction based dreams lately.

*Thursday 3rd April, 2008
The Palace Of Impossible Dreams*

I'm traveling across a glacier with Katherine Heigl, and someone else whom I didn't realize was my Sister until later. We were sitting down resting on some ice, and I was feeling up and down Katherine's leg, wiping away the ice crystals as they formed. We then continued walking for what feels like ages, but I don't remember anything about it other than we were walking.

Then we reached the Palace of Impossible Dreams. Its a palace made of Ice in the Tide Lords books. I've always pictured it looking something like Superman's Fortress of Solitude. But here it was incomplete. My Dad and his friend Gary were already there. They were constructing the palace. Gary was in a crane working on a spire of ice. My Dad was on top of a large piece of ice sitting on a see saw type thing. He had to rock back and forth to keep the ice block steady until he rocked it into position.

Kathryn went off towards Gary as she needed to find the toilet. My Sister and myself went towards my Dad. Then I woke up.

*Dad, Read It!*

This feels like it was a very long dream, but I only remember a few tiny things from it. We were traveling somewhere, it felt like an epic journey, across mountains or something. Along the way I was trying to get my Dad to read the Tide Lord books. It turned out he had already started reading book 3, so I gave him the first 2 and told him to read them first. Then explained that the first book had a lot of back story and flashbacks and such so he needed to read that first. I also recall seeing an old yellowed newspaper in a bin with an article about Teryl Rothery on the front page.

*LOST in Final Fantasy VII*

This dream was epic! I was playing the new Lost video game (haven't played it before) and right at the start its revealed that the Lost island is in the Final Fantasy VII world! I see a fantastically vivid view of Midgar from above, along with a large portion of the continent, then it zooms down past the Shinra building and moves towards the West coast of the continent. There is a bridge on the shore connecting to an island and I ask someone whom I must have been playing with if you can explore the whole FF7 world and they say "Yes, you could head towards Junon and meet Reno and Rude if you wanted to". I had heard bad things about the game, but at this point I was thinking all the critics were wrong and this game was awesome and I really wanted to play it. The view zooms all the way up to the survivors camp on the island and reveals the main character.

Now suddenly I am this character, first person perspective. I still think of it as a game, but I'm no longer playing the game, I'm part of it. It's now night time. It was daytime earlier when I was looking at Midgar. I walk into the camp and there is a bar serving drinks. There is a girl at the bar and she sees a note that was left on the bar by someone that says something about Henry. She gets excited saying she needs to find Henry. There is a man sleeping nearby that resembled Ron Glass. I wake him up and ask if he knows Henry. He mumbles some inaudible and goes back to sleep instantly. I can hear him snoring. So I tell the girl we can look for Henry in the morning.

We get under a tarp thats a makeshift tent and lie down. My feet brush some womans feet and I think its a families tent, so I move up a bit to stay clear. As I'm lying there I then decide to do an RC. I do the nose one and can breath. I'm surprised so I sit up and try again, really trying to block my nose completely. I can still breath. So I think I must be dreaming! Then a group of people show up and ask if I'm ready to go. I then think that I've gone to sleep in the camp and now we're sharing a dream as a way of communicating without the hostiles hearing us.  :Bang head:  ME IS STOOPID.

So I get up and follow them into a cave. We're discussing something that I can't remember and I notice Claire is there, and still pregnant. "Of course" I think, this is the start of the game, before Claire gave birth to Aaron in the show. I also notice Juliette is there and she sounds exactly like she should, so I think she must be one of the real voice actors they got. (I've heard that a lot of the voice artists in the real game are actually just sound-a-likes).

We move deeper into the cave, but get ambushed by the hostiles. Claire is being attack by a cute red headed woman. I jump in between them and start fighting the attacker. She gets me in an arm lock, then I flip out of it and get her in a head lock and slam her into the ground. Then she gets up and we fight with martial arts for a while. My viewpoint changes back and forth between 1st and 3rd person the whole time. Finally I defeat her by throwing her into the cave wall head first.

Somehow I'm now in an apartment with Tom, apparently he is the attackers father. I wonder how this could be since he's gay, maybe he adopted her like Ben adopted Alex. I'm apologizing for killing his daughter, but then I see her in the kitchen behind him, somehow alive. He says something about her being a part of the royal family.

Now I'm no longer in the game, but on a set for the TV show. Its a set with Midgar on it. I walk over to the Shinra building and am trying to fly to the top. I'm having trouble so I take a run up but can't get enough lift somehow. Then I notice a director and cameras and such ready to start shooting. The director tells me to get off the set, so I quickly leave to an area on the right. They have setup a tennis court in front of the Shinra building. The director presses a button and the courts net rises out of the ground. I turn around and there is a waiting room type area with a TV. I want to play the Lost game on it again, but there is a small boy watching something on the TV.

I pull out my PSP with the intention of copying the game to my memory stick so I can play it at home. But I find that its the Xbox 360 version and the 360 I'm looking at only has a Firewire port, and no USB port. So I can't connect my PSP to it to copy the game over. Then I wake up.

----------


## Hiros

Another crappy dream night. Kept waking up and drifting off again without becoming aware enough to write anything down. I did do like a million RCs whenever I was awake though. And had the feeling like I may have done one in a dream, but I can't recall what happened, if anything.

*Friday 4th April, 2008
Me, The TV Executive*

I work for a TV network, I was standing in a street with some guy and he said something about the show Entourage (I've never watched this show in reality). I then went into a bookstore as I had to buy some book. So then I'm at the counter with the book and find I don't have enough money. Some woman from the network comes into the store and hands me 3 more copies of the book and a big wad of cash. I pay for the books and then leave.

When I get outside I need to show off the big wad of cash to a client on the other side of the street, so that they will hire us  ::?:  But while I'm trying to openly put the money into an envelope so they can see, a giant woman gets in the way and just stands there. Somehow I find this hilarious and I run around trying to get an unobstructed line of sight before I put the money away so that the client will see.

*Pervert Teacher*

There is a court case for a Teacher thats been charged with sleeping with a student. I can only recall seeing the courtroom from the witness stands point of view.

Now I'm at home and there are 2 spiders in the study running around and keeping together. Somehow I know that the teacher from before has turned into these spiders. So I need to kill them quickly. I freeze time so they can't run away and then go looking for something to squash them with. I can't find anything, but then my Mum comes along with a shoe and squashes them for me.

----------


## mark

hey man sorry I have not been around much just been so busy you know.

Your recall has been so good lately, oh and I love the final fantasy dream  ::bowdown::

----------


## unseen wombat

Hey, that reminds me of my dream about the perverts and the trial. I was on trial by them though. 

And that LOST one really was epic. I only watched the show once though, I came in really late, so I couldn't follow it. Heroes, however, I've been watching from the beginning.

I never played ff7 either. The first one I ever tried was ff8 and I thought it was stupid so I never bothered with any of the others.

----------


## Hiros

> hey man sorry I have not been around much just been so busy you know.
> 
> Your recall has been so good lately, oh and I love the final fantasy dream



Thanks, I think my recall has been off a bit lately, compared to how it used to be. Although today was great.
Baah, you didn't visit for 3 entries, so what? Its a dream journal, not a chat room  ::D:  Not that we can't chat, but who cares if we don't?  :smiley: 
I find it hard to get to everyones DJs too. I'd love to see more peoples. But it takes so long to read them all and reply. I generally add my dreams in the morning then come back at night to visit everyone elses.





> Hey, that reminds me of my dream about the perverts and the trial. I was on trial by them though. 
> 
> And that LOST one really was epic. I only watched the show once though, I came in really late, so I couldn't follow it. Heroes, however, I've been watching from the beginning.
> 
> I never played ff7 either. The first one I ever tried was ff8 and I thought it was stupid so I never bothered with any of the others.



Yeah, FF8 was stupid  :smiley: 
Well actually, at the time I first played it I liked it. It wasn't until later that I realized how bad it is compared to the rest of the series. In my opinion anyway, it has its fans of course.
But FF7 has the best story out of them all for me. I love it, had another FF7 dream last night. Must be from playing so much Crisis Core.

I've found lately, since joining this forum, that I'm more excited to play certain games or watch certain shows since I know that I'll eventually start dreaming about it if I immerse myself in it. I'm quite anxious to start playing Chrono Cross again... I want to dream about that!  :smiley:  And Heroes' return should spark some nice dreams.

----------


## Hiros

*Saturday 5th April, 2008
Bombing The Reactor*

Another FF7 dream. I was in a Mako reactor with some girl I liked, but was too shy to do anything about it. I think she was someone I know in reality, but I can't pinpoint who she was. Anyway, we were there to blow it up. We worked there, and Sephiroth was our boss. He was dressed in a suit, but still carried his Masamune around. The start of the dream is fuzzy as usual, but he left at some point and then we were plotting to blow up the reactor. Then we decided not to because it was getting too late and we wouldn't have time to set it up. So we were just sitting around not doing anything. I think this is when Jessica first called me on the phone. She's not anyone I know in reality, but she had the voice of Cassie. She liked me, but I found her annoying and wasn't interested because I wanted to be with the other nameless girl, my co-worker.

We then decide to blow up the reactor after all. I think there isn't time, but the girl thinks there is. So we go to work apparently tainting the Mako so it will cause an explosion. There are these large pistons going up and down, we hold them down for some reason. Then somehow we fill up a metal drum with Mako. It's like a green slime. I taste some and it tastes like bubblegum. Sephiroth returns and doesn't seem to mind what we're planning to do. I ask if its made of bubblegum, but he says it isn't. But don't eat too much or it'll turn you into a monster.

I'm then in a house somewhere. I still think of it as the reactor as we're still trying to rig it to blow up. Jessica calls me again, the other girl asks if its the girl who is bugging me. I roll my eyes and say "yeah, I'll be right back", then I go into another room to take the call. Jessica  asks what I'm doing and I tell her. She asks me if she can come to the ceremony (not sure what this means). I tell her that the bomb hasn't gone off yet, I'm still planting it. She's like "Oh my god, its in 5 minutes?". I look at a clock and its about 12:55am. I say "No, its at 1:20". I suddenly feel really guilty for telling her what I'm doing, what if she's a spy and is going to inform the authorities? Thats all I remember.

*Totally Wacky*

I'm at a casino with my friend Adrian. I have a bunch of chips in my pocket, each worth $5000. But they look like black peanut M&Ms. I think I was playing poker with Morgan Freeman or someone, but I can barely remember it. Then I was talking to some family at a table somewhere justifying my gambling by saying "It's not often I have so much money, I may as well spend it having fun." (This is odd, because I've never gambled in my life, and don't plan too)

Adrian and myself then find a big stack of "chips" and other things sitting on a bench. These chips are little lolly bananas and are worth $500 each. I look around and see the guy that they belong to. He catches us standing over his stuff so I wave at him in a way that says we aren't going to take anything. But then Adrian takes the whole bag and starts walking out of the building. I follow, but the guy saw us and I think he's really pissed off now since I told him we wouldn't take anything. We get scared that he's going to kill us. But then I remember that we're Tide Lords, so we don't have to be afraid. I say to Adrian "Don't worry, he can't kill us even if he tried".

We're outside by the road and the man has followed us. He also has his brother with him, whom is a very weird looking guy. His brother tries to kill us. I fly away, but he grabs my ankle and pulls me back, I can't escape. Then the weird shit starts happening... I think it was inspired by this video. I apologize in advance for making you watch it  :tongue2:  Its for a kids show I watched back when I was young, and a friend showed me the link a few days ago.

So now this guy is torturing me is wacky ways. There are dancing mushrooms on a conveyor belt and a kettle is melting out of my ear while green liquid rushes out of my mouth. It doesn't hurt, but it feels weird and I just stand their letting it happen. Then I wake up.

*The Super House*

I'm in some kind of high tech house and some woman is telling me about its features and how it works. A real estate agent I guess. It has a lot of defenses. It can detach from the ground and fly, this is useful for escaping natural disasters. Especially Earthquakes. Then she goes on to describe other features. Something about chicken wire, loop wire and defense wire. She then walks over to 3 furnaces and opens them one at a time, removing a different item from each one. The first one has 3 cooked chickens inside, the second has a human torso made out of salt, and the 3rd has a dead cooked demon that was apparently trapped by the defense wire. The demon looks like a man with horns all over his face and red skin.

*The Scare Game*

I was playing some kind of weird game. I had a large demonic table. It was just a large table but it has spikes sticking out of it everywhere and demonic figurines on its surface. I was packing it all up to go home, but it was malfunctioning. There was a large spike that kept retracting and shooting back out. It was controlled by a computer, but this computer wasn't there it was more like this whole thing was part of the computer. I could see a system tray icon with looks of options and stuff around it and I was trying to disable the demon table by fiddling with the options I could see, using my mind to control it. It was weird.

Then I went to collect my soldiers that were out on the field. There were these little demon figurines on this battlefield, as well as video files of running demons. These video files were the actual 2d videos sitting on the ground playing in real time, no monitors. Think of the movies photos in Harry Potter, but without the paper. I picked up all the figurines and the animated ones and placed them on the table. Then some other people came with other equipment. Swords and guns and such and lay them all down on the table.

Then everything changed and I was watching a scene from 3rd person. The comedian Wayne Brady and some other random people had found a little girl in a forest somewhere and was trying to bring her back to their camp. The little girl refused to go saying that the High Five girls had won the game against the Ordinaries (No idea what this means). She also said she had learned how to thought speak. So Wayne asked her to speak to him with her thoughts. She couldn't and they realized that she was just tricking them because she wanted an ice cream sundae. Then I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

:boogie:  Spontaneous lucids kick ass.

*Sunday 6th April, 2008
Finding A Stargate*
_Status: DILD_

I was in a house with 2 guys. A thin tall dark guy and a chubby white guy. I can't recall the scenario exactly but they were bad people and I didn't want to be there. Then suddenly while in the bathroom I became lucid, for no apparent reason. The dream was in perfect quality. I walked out into a kitchen area and looked around, completely 100% real and stable. I looked at my hands, 5 fingers on both and they looked perfect. (I've started complimenting my nose RCs with hand checks to hopefully avoid my stupidity RC moments)

I walked into the next room which resembled the lounge room in my grandparents old house. The two guys were there and I wondered what I was going to do. Then I remembered, go to Atlantis. So I asked the thin guy, "where's Atlantis?". I was intimidated by him still, due to the nature of the dream before lucidity, but I went right up to his face and put my arm around his back. He was friendly now but didn't know where Atlantis was. Then I remembered I didn't want to go directly to Atlantis, but rather travel through the gate. (I should have at this point teleported myself to the SGC, but I didn't think of it). So I asked the guy where the Stargate was. He pointed out the open front door towards some mountains on the other side of a town. I figured that was Cheyenne Mountain.

I went out the front and flew forward. I moved very smoothly and fast and got the roller coaster feeling again. I slowed myself down a bit but kept myself going. I then noticed I had my arms out like superman, so I put them down to my side. I land accidentally in a busy street. At the time I almost smacked my gob at how real and detailed it was. There were people everywhere! A fleeting thought entered my mind, "Can my brain handle this much stuff at once? What if it overheats and wakes me up?". I ignored that weird thought and took off again, going faster this time. I tried to do a forward flip. I succeeded, but not 100%, I fell down to the ground while I was flipping and sort of scraped the ground with my back mid flip, then went back up in the air as I came out of the flip. I flew over a field of long yellowed grass. I came to the base of the mountain and there was a building stuck in the side of it. It didn't resemble the SGC at all, but it didn't bother me. I was just looking for the Stargate for some reason, the context didn't bother me. I saw a pale brown van out the front and lots of cameras and stuff around. I figured this was where they filmed Stargate, good enough. I went towards the van and saw it said "Traveling band of writers, directors and actors" on the side. I saw people inside. It was Robert Cooper, Peter Deluise and Gary Jones. A writer, director and actor on stargate respectively. I went straight up to Peter and said "I'm going through the Stargate", he put down a camera he was holding and said "..ok. Fine. Follow me."

I followed him into the building and onto a set where there was a tour group. The tour guide was a very attractive woman, I nearly lost my goal right here, but restrained myself. I walked around the tour group to the Stargate that was behind the guide. It wasn't a real Stargate, it was too small and blue in colour. Everyone stopped what they were doing and sat down on couches to watch me.

I put my hand on the gate and made it grow into a full sized one. It seemed to work very easily. It shifted colour and gained perfect detail. So then I tried to make it activate, saying out loud "Engage!". Nothing was happening. I then noticed the tour guide lady was sitting on the couch right next to me. I reached under her top and pulled her right breast out. I played with it for a moment. I leaned over the back of the couch and had a good look, it was rather freckly, and I could see incredible detail around the nipple itself, so I thought excellent the dream isn't going anywhere just yet. Then that made me realize I should stay on task. Just for kicks I told a fat kid sitting on the other couch to come over and suck on her breast. He did.

I went back to the gate and tried to activate it again, saying "Atlantis please". Nothing happened. Then the fat kid came over and flicked a little switch on the side. I realized it wasn't turned on  ::D:  So I tried again and it worked. It opened completely realistically. The vortex shot out the front and ate away a big hold in the side of the sofa that was in front of it. But now I realized the gate wasn't big enough. Somehow it had shrunk again without me realizing. So I picked it up and moved to the center of the room and lay it down on the ground. Then I jumped into it. It had deactivated though and I didn't go anywhere. So I reactivated it but it wouldn't work and I now noticed the gate had warped again and was now made of cardboard and the center hole was too small. I grabbed it and pulled it outwards, stretching it large enough to jump into. Then I activated it again, no problem. I jumped in, but nothing happened. I was standing on the event horizon, but not going anywhere. Dammit! Then I woke up.

In hindsight, I think I need to knock it into my head that the context of where the Stargate is does matter. I think thats why the gate kept changing and wouldn't work properly. If I can get to the SGC, then the gate should be there in perfect working order without any direct manipulation from myself. Unfortunately since I didn't get to Atlantis I didn't even attempt the monthly task. My plan was to get to Atlantis, walk out onto a balcony and then summon a Tsunami to ride. A massive one the size of the city  ::D:  Maybe next time.

*Fragments*

- My dog attacked me in the middle of the woods and wouldn't stop. So my Mum had to run him over with the car. It was very sad. Then there was a clone of him, but there was a mix up and it had a pug nose, so it wasn't the real him.

- I was in an office with the cast of Becker. There was two identical desks. One with a dead Becker sitting at it, and the other with an alive one. I asked him if he was ok with his clone being dead. Then Linda and Margaret showed up, but I don't recall what they were saying.

----------


## mark

lol I like the mako reactor dream! so cool and seeing sepiroth in a suit  ::lol::  the super house is insane at first I was like mmm chicken then it got all messed up with the salt torso and the cooked demon ha ha great stuff 

ha that lucid is brilliant! I love it when its so detailed like that! great stuff with the way you very flying especially how you got the funny feeling in your stomach. 

 ::bowdown::  cool that you found the stargate! I bet its annoying though that it didnt work ha ha and that part with the woman on the sofa is just brilliant ha ha :boogie:

----------


## Hiros

Eck, horrible last night. Probably because I had to get up early for an appointment, as well as accidentally setting my alarm too loud so it scared the crap out of me when it went off.

*Monday 7th April, 2008
Fragments*

- Traveling on a tram.
- Emus in my backyard, hiding behind the bushes.
- A safe in my room with random junk stored inside... I think I was showing it to someone.
- Talking to Robert Cooper about the new Stargate movies.
- Having a vision of something. Another guy had a vision too and we were comparing who was better based on how far into the future our visions went. I won.

----------


## Hiros

> lol I like the mako reactor dream! so cool and seeing sepiroth in a suit  the super house is insane at first I was like mmm chicken then it got all messed up with the salt torso and the cooked demon ha ha great stuff 
> 
> ha that lucid is brilliant! I love it when its so detailed like that! great stuff with the way you very flying especially how you got the funny feeling in your stomach. 
> 
>  cool that you found the stargate! I bet its annoying though that it didnt work ha ha and that part with the woman on the sofa is just brilliant ha ha



I barely remembered Seph in the suit, can't even picture what it looked like. It was a late addition to the dream when I was recalling the dregs.  :tongue2: 
I want a house like that! It could fly, hehe.

Yeah, the Stargate was annoying. My theory is that it wasn't in the right context so it was trying to revert back to something that made sense, like a cardboard version of the gate. I think if I actually go to the SGC again it'll work, as thats the correct context and fits into the schemata or whatever.

Ok, time for sleep. I shall report back some epic dream in 9 hours or so... maybe *crosses fingers*

----------


## PeteB

I always find it amusing that you are waking up, and posting your DJ's when i'm about to go to bed!

Nice Lucid the other day too, shame you couldnt get the task done, hopefully you're doing it now!

----------


## unseen wombat

> the High Five girls had won the game against the Ordinaries (No idea what this means).



It sounds like a sci-fi book I saw in the bookstore yesterday by Somebody Westerfeld. One of the books is called "Specials," then other ones are called, "Extras," "Pretties," and "Uglies." There might be an "Ordinaries" coming up somewhere in the series. I never read it, but it looked intriguing. I was gonna try to find it at my library or download a torrent. (Arrr). EDIT: Here it is.





> Just for kicks I told a fat kid sitting on the other couch to come over and suck on her breast. He did.



LOL! Your subconscious is a bully! Well, wait, since you were lucid, _you're_ a bully!





> Talking to Robert Cooper about the new Stargate movies.



 ::o:  There's gonna be new Stargate movies? Awesome! Now if they'd only bring back Hercules and Xena.  ::cry:: 

Good luck on the epic dreams. Hey, I wanted to ask you, when you dream, does everyone have an Australian accent? Probably people you know, but what about American actors and stuff? In mine everyone talks in plain vanilla Ohio speech. Except for Torrington, the british guy on the reality show in that one dream.

----------


## Hiros

> It sounds like a sci-fi book I saw in the bookstore yesterday by Somebody Westerfeld. One of the books is called "Specials," then other ones are called, "Extras," "Pretties," and "Uglies." There might be an "Ordinaries" coming up somewhere in the series. I never read it, but it looked intriguing. I was gonna try to find it at my library or download a torrent. (Arrr). EDIT: Here it is.



Hmm, interesting. Never heard of it before. Will check it out if I have time.





> LOL! Your subconscious is a bully! Well, wait, since you were lucid, _you're_ a bully!



Ahaa, yes I am. To DCs anyway since they aren't real, so they have no rights. I'm basically bullying my self  :tongue2:  I just like to mess with the natural order in dreams.





> There's gonna be new Stargate movies? Awesome! Now if they'd only bring back Hercules and Xena.



There are 2 Stargate SG-1 movies. Straight to DVD. The first one is already out, Ark of Truth. The second is coming in July, Continuum.
http://www.gateworld.net/movies/02.shtml
http://www.gateworld.net/movies/03.shtml





> Hey, I wanted to ask you, when you dream, does everyone have an Australian accent?



Yep.
Not sure on Americans. I'd imagine they must have their corresponding real life accents, since I haven't noticed them sounding different. Now whats really interesting, is what accent did you have in that one dream? I can't remember. But since I've never heard you before and a non-Aussie accent would have stuck out, I'm guessing it was an Aussie accent.

Btw, the Aussie accent is always completely butchered and way over exaggerated in American TV shows. So in case you think i sound like one of those wankers, I don't  :tongue2:

----------


## Hiros

Over 2 full pages of notes written last night. yatta!

*Tuesday 8th April, 2008
My New House*

I'm living in a new house. Very different to my real house. My whole family is there and we're preparing to go somewhere. I'm moving my car into the middle of the driveway to start packing things into it. I unlock the doors via voice command, then I try to make it drive via voice command but it doesn't work. I think to myself that I don't have enough money for that upgrade right now. I go back inside and my Uncle is going on about how good the movie "The Reaping" is. Something about it irritates me (not the movie, it was ok, but how he was going on about it), and I'm getting a bit annoyed. Then he starts talking about how he saw The Reaping 2 and 3. I know this is bullshit as there are no sequel movies, so I walk out really annoyed.

Now everything warps and everyone has left. I'm home on my own. But then I go into a garage and Kate Richie is there, attempting to get into her car so she can leave. (Kate Richie is an Aussie soap star on a show called Home and Away. I hate the show, but I guess all the ads about her leaving after 20 years have seeped into my head. http://seven.com.au/homeandaway/meet...t_kate-ritchie)
As she's trying to leave, she is attacked by small snow plow like vehicles. I try to protect her and don't remember what happened. Next thing I recall is carrying her to my car, she is sick or something. She climbs into a sleeping bag in my back seat. Then I go back inside, I plan to pack my things and then take her to my cousins house in Rowville to be cared for.

I start writing a note to my parents on a bench about taking out a loan and buying my own house. Then I realize I'm not ready to do that yet, so I scribble it out. But I don't want them to know I was thinking that so I scribble it out really hard so you can't read any of it. I then see some people in our backyard stealing things. I get worried about the car that I left open, and Kate inside. I go back outside and see two ugly girls in red shirts, twins. They have buck teeth, are very hairy and fat. They're stealing a whipper snipper and a fishing rod. I grab one of their arms to stop them and tell them to put my stuff back. One of them claims they just need to borrow it and have done it before. I then see statistics written in a HUD like window floating next to the stolen goods, it says "Uses: 64". So I ask how many times they're borrowed it before, she says 64. This is confirmation to me that they aren't lying, so I figure I can trust them to bring it back. I say "fine, but we'll write down a log sheet for future and you'll have to tell me about things you take."

Now the whole dream changes and I'm in some area with bees everywhere. Big honeycombs are on the walls and ceiling and swarms of bees are flying around. I'm scared because I need to get through them. I start moving forward and then they start stinging me. They don't sting me like you'd expect, but actually shoot their stingers at me from a distance. I hold my hands out for protection and end up with a huge bunch of stingers sticking out of my hands. Its very itchy, so I run back for cover. Its raining where I'm running too and I find that I'm tiny now. I get hit my a drop of water thats as big as I am and it washes away all the stingers. Then I find a patch of dribbling tiny droplets of water small enough for me so I go over there intending to take a shower. Then wake up.

*My New Neighbours*

I am at home, but its not quite my house. Its another new house but I recognize it as my current house. Its huge and very extravagant. My whole family are over for Christmas. I'm in my bedroom which is massive with big windows and lots of furniture. Then I go to the bathroom, which is also huge, and also full of large windows. I need to go to the toilet but I get paranoid about the massive windows. So I look closely at one of the windows and start to make out a figure in the darkness. Then he walks around the side of the room and comes in a door directly into the bathroom. It a big mobster looking Asian guy. I think he's robbing the place, but he turns out to be very nice and we talk for what seems like a long time. He's my new next door neighbour and is opening a shop in his house next door where he sells video games. I think he's really cool because he offers to give me free games.

I end up in the lounge room somehow, which resembles our real lounge room, but bigger. The family is there and we're exchanging gifts. My grandma wants to give us movie vouchers, but forgot to get some, so she wishes for them and they appear in a box. She never said this, I just somehow knew. My Sister forgot to get something for my Mum, and then I realize I haven't gotten any gifts! My Mum says she forgot to get a gift too, so she gives my sister $20. I'm trying to think of something I could quickly run and get but I can't think of anything and am panicking. (This comes from a real event last week where I forgot it was my Mums birthday and remembered half an hour before the stores closed. So I raced up before they closed in a panic with no idea what to get).

I then see a rack of easter eggs behind me and somehow forget about the gift thing. I realize that the wife of the man from before has come over and brought stuff to sell, like these easter eggs. I then meet her and she's also very nice. She wants to show me something so I follow her through the house. I see lots of massive rooms. One has my cousin Nick playing Mega Drive on a small screen inside a fireplace  ::?: , another had my cousin David playing poker with lots of elderly people in top hats. We reach a room with a group of women holding a book club. She has written some books and is selling them at the book club. There is a bunch of books being displayed on a table. One of them reads Nancy and has a picture of a little girl holding a picnic basket. I think of Nancy Drew and think it must be spin-off type book. I read the authors name as Heston Austen (Charles Heston + Jane Austen?). This doesn't sound like the Asian ladies name, but I don't question it.

Next thing I recall is being back in the lounge room just sitting around with the family. Then my Mum is trying to tell me something without everyone else hearing. I think she is telling me that my sister is actually my great aunts daughter and not my sister. I feel physically sick at this (I don't like my great aunt). But then I soon find out she was actually trying to tell me that my great aunt has been pronounced dead. I am relieved at this but mention that it makes no sense since she's sitting right there in the room! My Mum says we need to correct the problem before we tell her about the mistake. I don't recall anything else.

*My Immortal Rival*

I'm in the same house from the previous dream. (I woke up between them and wrote the previous dream down, so its definitely a different dream, but it seems to be the same massive house). Somehow I accidentally shoot a guy in the head with what I thought was a toy gun, but is actually real. Luckily it turns out that he's immortal. But then he wants revenge so he shoots me. But I'm immortal too. So then he tries to take revenge in other ways. He kills my sister, but I have a weird gun that shoots a blue beam that heals people, so I easily bring her back to life. Then he starts smashing things in the house like windows. I can easily fix them with my healing gun also, but he just stands there waiting for me to fix it and then smashes it again.

I'm getting really irritated at him and try explaining that it was an accident, but he won't listen. Then he kills my parents. I try to revive them but it won't work. I'm not sure what happened next, but when I came back he had revived them somehow. I thought he must have come to his senses, but then he smashes the window again. So I start screaming at him about how he's trashing the house and killed most of my family and how is that fair when all I did was accidentally shoot him? especially since he can't be killed.

He seems to see reason and we become friends. We walk out a side door of the house into an alley with big metal drums and such. There is a gang of Asian thugs. I am not afraid of them, but the other guy is. They ask for his license and he gives it to them. They say that its fake, and want to kill him. He runs away. I ask them why they hate him so much and they say because he gets free fuel from the gas station. I somehow know that he has a power of persuasion that he must use to get free fuel. I tell them that I'll take care of it and stop him from doing it. I also say it's useless trying to kill him anyway since I've already lobotomized him and now he's fine. I somehow have the false memory of that actually happening, but it never happened in the dream. I then run after him and call out to ask him what his name is. I knew his name, but couldn't remember the first name. It started with L. But now I can't recall his last name either.

Now everything changes and I'm watching myself and the other immortal guy talking. He's sitting in a massive pair of trousers that are filled with mud. I'm patting down the mud as we talk. Then I wake up.  ::?:  wtf?

*I Am George Michael*

I was again at home, but not my real home. It wasn't the house from the previous 2 dreams either. It had lots of disco rooms where people were dancing. I wasn't myself either, I was Michael Cera. At one point I was trying to dance with a hot girl, while watching myself from 3rd person. I was wearing an ugly gray sweater and noticed that I was talking to this girl really awkwardly and making a fool of myself. I starting thinking I must be practicing my role of George Michael from Arrested Development.

Now I'm in the lounger room, once again with family. Sepsy is also there. My grandmother wants a kiss from Sepsy, but he doesn't hear her (he is deaf IRL). Then my Mum suggests I go and bring my speakers in the room and turn the bass right up, apparently this will help him to hear  ::?: 

I'm then talking to my Aunt and explaining to her something about 3d modeling. I'm demonstrating the construction of a weird circular shape and describing why you only need one division at the bottom instead of 2. They start explaining something very complex relating to the direction of the X axis and I realize they are correct. I am amazed that they know more that I do.

Now there is a dancing competition happening. Lots of random people are dancing in different rooms of the house wearing animal costumes and this in being shown on a TV screen in the lounge room. I enter a competition suggesting that George Bush will be the next person shown on TV. But he never turns up and I think its because I didn't go out dancing myself. I do see my friend Brett on the screen for a moment though. He is wearing the ugly gray sweater I had on before and dancing on his own behind a bunch of girls. He seems very awkward and I think he's going to try out for the role of George Michael. Then I wake up.

----------


## unseen wombat

Wow, those were some long dreams. Nice work. I didn't remember much from last night.  :Sad: 





> But since I've never heard you before and a non-Aussie accent would have stuck out, I'm guessing it was an Aussie accent.



LOL. I didn't think of that before today. Me with an Aussie accent. LOL. The one time I heard you talk in a dream, you talked like a stoner, and you sounded like you were high at the time.  ::lol:: 





> Btw, the Aussie accent is always completely butchered and way over exaggerated in American TV shows.



Oh come on, the next thing you'll tell me is that people down there don't go out every day and wrestle a crocodile off their front porch before going out in the morning.  :wink2: 

Actually, the only Australian I used to watch on TV was Steve Irwin. Was he exaggerating his accent? "How's yer bum for warts, mate?" LOL I'm sure now that I know though, I'll be listening more carefully when I watch TV. I just can't remember any other Australians I've seen.

----------


## Hiros

> Oh come on, the next thing you'll tell me is that people down there don't go out every day and wrestle a crocodile off their front porch before going out in the morning.



Ohh, that ones true.
We all wrestle crocs and ride kangaroos around.  :smiley: 





> Actually, the only Australian I used to watch on TV was Steve Irwin. Was he exaggerating his accent? "How's yer bum for warts, mate?" LOL I'm sure now that I know though, I'll be listening more carefully when I watch TV. I just can't remember any other Australians I've seen.



Yes, his accent and speech pattern were way exaggerated. Almost nobody speaks like that. It does exist of course. Its kind of a lazy slurred version of our accent spoken by bogans and american trying to do impressions  ::roll:: . hehe

I went youtubing just now and found a perfect accent from a non-Australian. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zc-uVZOM5eM
Although he should lose the beer and the ridiculous hat. I like the Vegemite though, brilliant stuff.

Most I've heard on American TV shows sound more like this, from the same guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SkSdI4WTNw
A huge difference as you can see. The second one sounds retarded... makes my ears bleeeed.

Here's a native: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K9-PbR0ZKg

----------


## mark

ha ha ha the accent movies are so funny! lol I understand that like my accent is ....strange and there are so many sterotypes about us lol 

great recall man! that immortal rival dream was insane! lol and definately a WTF moment with the mud lol

----------


## Hiros

Just had a lucid. Was lucid twice in the same dream, separated by 2 false awakenings! It was another sex infested one, but I did restrain myself pretty quickly and intended to find the SGC, but it wasn't long enough. Despite not achieving my goal yet again, I am happy with this one. It was interesting to me, and I got a little bit of action.

*Wednesday 9th April, 2008
Surprise In The Shower*
_Status: DILD_

I started in a busy street in what looked like a beach side town. I was walking down the street and then tried to fly. One arm out I flew about 20 meters along the path and landed again. Then I wondered if I was dreaming, and realized I was since I just flew. (First time I've recognized this as a dream sign  :boogie: ) I looked around and there was a group of people walking towards me. One was a woman in a short dress.

*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I stopped her and turned her around, I half expected her to stop me, but she didn't. Then I lifted her dress and pulled her panties to the side. I tried to enter her but was having trouble.



I then "woke up". It was a false awakening. *Sepsy* was in my room and I thought for a moment he had woken me up and was angry for ruining my lucid. He said he hadn't. He had just come in because he heard me moving around. I had apparently slid the sheets right off the bed and he was putting them back on. I thought this was weird but didn't question it. Then I sat up and said "Hey man, I just had a lucid! I nearly had sex with this woman, it was awesome". But then... I "woke up" again.
I was disoriented that that was also a dream. Then Ben Browder (Stargate SG1/Farscape) came into my room wearing sunglasses. I can't recall what he was saying but I did think this was weird. I realized that I just had a false awakening before so I should do an RC now to check. I did a nose RC and could breath. Again it felt like I could only slightly breath and didn't have a good grip, but I've been training myself while awake that this means I'm dreaming too. I still wasn't 100% sure so I asked Ben "Am I dreaming?". He wouldn't answer me. So I tried to shoot lightning at the wall. Nothing happened. I then tried to float. Nothing happened, I tried again. This time I floated just before hitting the ground. Bingo, fully lucid again. I'm frustrated now that it required that much effort... the RC and Ben being in my room should have been enough! grrr.

I went straight for the door, but before I left I noticed the books on my bookshelf and decided to have a look at them. The title on one of them was Magic... something. I couldn't read the rest because it kept changing while I was looking at it. I found that fascinating. Then I was compelled to tell someone I knew that I was dreaming. I went to my sisters room next to mine but no-one was there, so I went to go outside and remembered the SGC. But then I heard the shower running, so I went into the bathroom and could see someone in the frosted glass of the shower. I questioned whether I should open the door since it could be a family member... So I imagined it was some hot woman in there and then opened it. It was some strange girl I've never seen before. I asked who she was and she said "Christina". I don't know any Christina. I asked if she knew I was dreaming and she said yes. I had a decision to make, I recalled wanting to go to the SGC, but decided to stay just for a bit. I hoped my lucid would last long enough to do both (a bad call as it turns out)

*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



She was moderately attractive. Very nice face, but almost completely flat chest. I dropped my pants and tried to enter her. She was standing up against the glass with her legs shut, so it was hard. But eventually I got there. I made a few good thrusts and then decided I should quit before I wake myself up.



 I quickly left the room and started making my way to the back door. I was deciding whether to try spinning there or flying. I wasn't too keen on spinning for some reason. But then everything went dark, it took a moment to think of spinning to save it and by the time I did I had lost the feeling of my dream body and was unable to spin. I then woke up, did an RC and it was real. doh!

*Search For Poisoned Treasure*

I'm not sure on the chronological order of these events, so I'll just list them as I remembered them. I struggled to remember this one.

I was swimming in a big body of water in a desert. I was underwater for a long time so must have been breathing underwater, but didn't notice. There was treasure at the bottom and a bunch of people and myself were looking through it. One guy opened a bottle with a skull and cross bones on it and a pink gas came out, clouding the water. I knew it was poison and we all scrambled for the surface and made it out onto the sand. I told off the guy who opened it, and it turns out he can't read or interpret symbols. So he didn't know the skull and crossbones was bad. The gas then comes out of the water and starts covering the whole area.

Now I'm in a camp of the treasure hunters. Some friends are there like *Sepsy*, Paul and Bob. We had sleeping areas where there are couches and mattresses to sleep on. There is a guy with a deformed face sleeping near a rock, I find him very scary. His jaw is bent upwards into his mouth and he drools as a result. At one point I teleport to a beach with a woman and her clothes vanish, she is surprised and tries to cover up with her hands, then I teleport back to the camp and am disapointed. Then the same thing happens to Paul, and I watch from a disembodied view. But as the woman is covering up, she transforms into the deformed face guy and Paul realizes he didn't actually teleport there, but had been dreaming and woke up with the ugly man next to him.

Then I'm watching an old man with a van getting questioned by police. He's selling old plants at a stall. They are bugging him somehow and eventually he caves and says "I make cocaine ok!". He opens up the back of his van and calls out "cokey! Come here boy!". He has a pet animal of some sort, he says it produces cocaine. But the animal is dead in the back of the van, and the owner starts to cry.

*Gaming Friends*

I'm at home, but its a different house. Friends are over and we're playing video games in the lounge room. Then some woman arrives as a special guest. She worked on the game we are playing. But then many other people who worked on it arrive that we weren't expecting, and they bring their families too! It's very crowded and I realize I'm wearing something not suitable. So I go to my room to get changed. My room is filled with toys and things, it looks like a 5 year olds room. As I'm getting changed, some random guy who is one of my friends comes into the room while I'm naked. I quickly cover myself with my underwear. We talk about something and he leaves. Then a little kid comes in right behind him. So I'm trying to make him leave, while holding my tiny bit of covering in place. He leaves but I feel like I've upset him because he wanted to play with the toys. I tell him to come back later.

*Fragments*

- I was reading a post by "pete475" where he was talking about a dream about DreamViews.  ::?:  Thats not a real user btw, I just checked. But perhaps it was supposed to be *PeteB*?

----------


## Hiros

> ha ha ha the accent movies are so funny! lol I understand that like my accent is ....strange and there are so many sterotypes about us lol



Yeah, I think its weird how to any one person, everyone else's accent sounds weird but their own is completely normal. There are so many accents that sound completely bad to me. And then I hear a bad attempt at my own accent by someone and wonder if thats how they hear us. Does it sound that bad to them? Because I can't imagine speaking any other way, all other accents feel like so much effort, like your mouth would get tired.





> great recall man! that immortal rival dream was insane! lol and definately a WTF moment with the mud lol



That dream was indeed completely loopy. I seem to be having quite a few immortal dreams lately. hehe.

----------


## unseen wombat

Nice lucid. I'm getting closer too I think. Lots of dreams about dreaming. It's only a matter of time now. 





> He has a pet animal of some sort, he says it produces cocaine. But the animal is dead in the back of the van, and the owner starts to cry.



That's so sad! I always hate seeing dead or dying animals. I just had a dream before I even read yours where Kaeraz's dog got run over by a train. It was sad too.  ::cry:: 





> And then I hear a bad attempt at my own accent by someone and wonder if thats how they hear us. Does it sound that bad to them?



I once watched this Spanish soap opera, and this fat girl was playing a girl from Ohio living in Mexico who just barely knew Spanish. From the people in my spanish class who were struggling through it, her imitation was pretty dead on, maybe just a little exaggerated.

----------


## mark

ha ha ha ha ha I cant say how funny and totally familiar those sex encounters are! lol mate you make me laugh ha  ::bowdown::

----------


## Hiros

> ha ha ha ha ha I cant say how funny and totally familiar those sex encounters are! lol mate you make me laugh ha



umm, thanks, i think  :smiley: 
They're always fun, but prevent other things being done so I wish I could not think that way in lucids. At least until I achieve some of my big goals, then i'll probably pursue it deliberately  :tongue2: 





> Nice lucid. I'm getting closer too I think. Lots of dreams about dreaming. It's only a matter of time now.



Thanks  :smiley:  I'm sure you will.





> That's so sad! I always hate seeing dead or dying animals. I just had a dream before I even read yours where Kaeraz's dog got run over by a train. It was sad too.



Yeah, its sad, but I wasn't sad at the time. He was this creepy older drug dealer guy. Abusing the animal to produce cocaine somehow.

----------


## Hiros

*Thursday 10th April, 2008
Metal Gear Tentacles*


My dad and myself are at some kind of event where there is a giant robot that looks a lot like Metal Gear Ray (pic above) but with lots of tentacles. I think it was just being shown off to the crowd. It was chained down to the ground but I had a feeling that it was going to break free, so we kept our distance. Then sure enough, it did break free. So we started to run away. I don't know where my dad went but I was alone and being chased by the Metal Gear. It kept trying to spray me with water from its tentacles, then it would electrify the water which would catch fire. I kept dodging and somehow ended up out the front of my friend Adrian's house.

I then somehow dodge its next spray of water and it sprays itself then gets electrocuted and bursts into flames on Adrian's driveway. Its defeated. I then get annoyed with my dad somehow as if its his fault. I say something along the lines of "How did you even get that thing? It's from the future!"

I'm then about to leave in my car which is parked across the street. My mum is there somehow and asks me if I'm ok to drive. I say my heart is still racing but I'm fine to drive. My mum and dad then start walking home with 3 dogs on  leashes. We only really have one dog, so I don't know why there were 3. I don't recall what they looked like. I then walk to my car and thats all I recall.

*Protect Our Leader!*

I'm on a driveway to this large warehouse building. There is a mounted machine gun that I'm using to mow down wave after wave of enemy soldiers who are trying to enter the building. I'm trying to protect some kind of leader inside. The machine gun fires both real bullets and tranquilizer darts, I alternate between the two. It also has a grenade launcher thing attached. I pull back on a metal rod and release it to shoot a grenade down the driveway.

At one point the leader comes out and walks down the driveway, getting in my line of fire. Its a tall thin black man in a suit. I start yelling at him to get back to safety and get out of my way. I accidentally release a grenade I was preparing and it lands near him. I don't recall what happened there but he wasn't hurt.

Next thing I recall is trying to blow up a metal drum full of fuel by shooting it with a pistol of some kind. There is a red haired man there also and we're standing pretty close to the drum. He says we should back away because he's blown one up before and was so close that the heat of the explosion turned his hair red. We're in some kind of enclosed space and I can't back away, yet for some stupid reason I keep shooting the drum. Luckily it doesn't explode, and I can't recall any more.

*Kicked Out Of A Cult*


This starts like a movie dream. There is a woman walking down a street at night. It looks like Elizabethan England. She's wearing one of those big dresses and a strange hat. She meets a fat black man wearing a top hat and greets him as the mayor. Then suddenly something hits the woman and slices her in half. I can't see her in the shot at the time but blood splatters on the camera. I think the mayor kicked a large vase into her, but it turns out that a vase fell from the roof of a building. But then somehow it changes and the woman is perfectly fine, but the man is the one lying on the ground dead. A man hole cover then opens at the womans feet and she is sucked down into it. The camera then pans up and I see something standing on the top of a roof. I know its responsible for what happened. Its one of the suits of armour enemies from Devil May Cry 4 (pic above).

Suddenly I am on the street, but further down. I start walking away and then it starts raining. Some men carrying something (a piano?) beside me start talking about how this rain is "the devils solstice" and it means he is back in our world looking for wives. I then realize the thing I saw on the building was the devil! And the woman sucked down the manhole was one of his targets to become his new bride. I freak out thinking the devil saw me witness the scene and will try to kill me. So I start running down the street and see a large garage door lowering on the side of a building, so duck and roll underneath it before it hits the ground.

I'm in a large room with lots of people. I know it is a cult that worships the devil. But I think I'll be safe here as he won't look for me here. I walk around aimlessly for a while, nobody will talk to me and they all seem to dislike me. I notice Daniel and Adam from high school are there. Neither will look at me. Then some kind of event is starting. I sit down at a round table between Adam and some random girl whom I somehow know is called Donna. I like her, but she won't acknowledge me.

Then a Dwarf lady walks out to the front of the room and starts giving a speech, I have no idea what she's talking about. At some point she notices me and starts picking on me. I have a scrubs dvd and a tv remote control in front of me, she asks who told me I was aloud to have them. I said that everyone else had them, which they did. Donna had a tv remote and a t-shirt that says scrubs on it. I then noticed I was wearing my Amsterdam t-shirt. The dwarf lady yells at me saying my t-shirt is too tight. I say no it isn't and pull it away from my skin to show its fairly baggy. She then goes on about not being allowed to have the tv remote. I tell her that everyone else has one and she says thats no reason that I should be allowed too. So I call her a hypocrite.

She then goes nuts and says I am banished from their group. She runs at me and attacks me with 2 pens. Slashing them against my knees. I squat down and try to hold her back. I grab her arms and pull the pens out of her hands. Then I run out of the room and head down the street, smashing the pens in the process. She chases me, followed by Donna and a thin woman with a small dog on a leash. Dwarf lady continues to attack me, finding various things to throw at me such as red paint, tomato sauce and mustard. I keep dodging. Then she finds a bucket full of egg yolk and dried up leaves. She manages to hit me with it and my t-shirt is ruined. She then walks off back towards their cult with Donna and the dog lady following.

I run after Donna trying to convince her that I did nothing wrong, but she just ignores me. Then I wake up.

----------


## mark

> umm, thanks, i think



sorry man I am totally out of time tonight so I will reply to your dreams tomorrow, just wanted to say that my comment was definitely meant in a good way and no way bad  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

> sorry man I am totally out of time tonight so I will reply to your dreams tomorrow, just wanted to say that my comment was definitely meant in a good way and no way bad



Yeah same here. I haven't checked many DJs for days now. Will get to it tonight  :smiley: 
Ohh, and of course you meant well, I wasn't seriously questioning it  ::D: 

*Friday 11th April, 2008
Everybody Hates Terry*

I was at my grandparents old house having a family dinner type thing, but with people other than my family. Randolph, Brian and Terry from my old work were all there and the four of us were sitting on tiny children's chairs eating a bowl of fried rice. I was washing dishes and cleaning the kitchen bench before I sat down to eat with them. Everyone was dissing Terry since we all hate him (In reality he is the biggest tool I've ever known. Nobody at work liked him and he was horrible at his job, constantly causing massive delays. Eventually he quit, walked out mid shift)

*Sepsy* was sitting at the kitchen bench and bragging about how he ate a huge bowl of rice.

This next bit I can't remember at all anymore, so I'll just recite what my notebook says. My friend Lauren and her Dad are driving somewhere, I'm fighting over a seat.

*Lauren's Economics*

Lauren is doing a talk about money in my dinning room as part of her economics degree (She is doing radiology, not economics  ::?: ). I go upstairs at some point and find heaps of money all over a table and the floor, coins only. I start picking up as many gold coins as I can and shoving them in my pocket before anybody else comes up and stops me.

I have a False Awakening at some point. Except I wake up in bed, but my bed is upstairs instead of my bedroom. I don't notice anything wrong. Then my next door neighbours tiny dog comes up the stairs and jump on the bed. I pat it a bit and then it leaves. I then remember my dream with the coin and am disappointed that it wasn't real.

*Rudd's Final Fantasy*

In this dream I went to Kevin Rudd's house (the Australian Prime Minister) with the crew from Rove Live. We were trying to interview him. We walked up the front door and I could see Kevin through a window, hanging one of those mobiles for babies on the roof. Rove McManus rang the doorbell and Mrs Rudd opened the door. She insisted her husband wasn't home. She then left but left the door open. We followed her in, but I then noticed it wasn't the real front door but a small gate. We walked through the gate into their yard which had this massive garden with lots of paths.

Next thing I recall is wandering around this maze like garden looking for white beams of light coming out of the pavement. When I found one I'd stand in it and enemies would appear. There was a demon thing, and lot of those dog like enemies with glowing tails on their head from Final Fantasy. I was using different spells and attacks to fight them. I had a Quake spell that made the earth erupt under their feet, A spell where I shot a beam of light at them, A spell that lifted them into the air by their feet, and a hook punch.

I would life the demon creatures into the air by their feet and then punch them over and over until they died, this involved them turning into a mist that dissipated. For the dog enemies I would shoot beams at them, then they'd get close enough to attack me, they'd grab my arm in their mouth and I'd slam them into the ground. Then cast Quake on them.

----------


## unseen wombat

I literally LOL'd at the dwarf lady chasing you. I'm a horrible person, but I just find midgets so funny sometimes, especially when they're mad. Like a little toy poodle trying to act all tough, yapping around strangers. (I'll probably be punished by having my first child be a midget. Well, probably not, since it doesn't run in either mine or my wife's families). 





> Originally Posted by mark  
> ha ha ha ha ha I cant say how funny and totally familiar those sex encounters are! lol mate you make me laugh ha... 
> 
> umm, thanks, i think



 See, I'm here _wishing_ I could have more dreams like that! Now I'll probably start having lucids where I can't remember to do anything other than fly into outer space. I'll trade brains with you.  :wink2:

----------


## Hiros

I'm in a WBTB right now. Just woke from a crappy lucid.
Got to bed real late last night, so thankfully its Saturday I can sleep in.

*Saturday 12th April, 2008
Losing My Goal*
_DILD_

This was a pretty low quality lucid. I wasn't in possession of all my faculties.
I started off lucid somehow. I went to sleep last night and the first thing I remember is "waking up" in my room and did an RC, I could breath but only barely, even less than that time I failed to become lucid. But my daytime training worked and I accepted I must be dreaming, just in case I tried to push my finger through my hand to be sure, and it started to work. Feels very weird.

I then noticed the dream was really bad quality. I could barely see anything. So I span, and I kept on spinning. While I was spinning I tried to think of what to do and remembered going to the SGC. So I started chanting that to myself. When I stopped it had kind of worked. I was in a large grey room resembling rooms from the SGC, but it was entirely empty. I ran towards an exit I saw and ran into some people. There was an asian girl, so of course I hugged her and began grinding on her. But quickly stopped myself. Then I went over to a guy and asked where the Stargate was. He pointed down a corridor. I asked him to take me to it, and he started to run down the corridor.

I ran after him, I was having trouble keeping up so I tried to make myself run super fast. It took a while, I was trying to make the environment move past me faster, but I got it after a while and caught up to him easily. Then I lost it and couldn't run fast anymore. But I regained it right as we arrived in a big amphitheater with a projector screen at the front and lots of people in seats.

It must be around here where I lost my marbles, because I had completely forgotten about the Stargate. I ran back and forth at the front really fast, then I flew slightly. I flew up then came back down and landed upside down on my shoulders, then kicked off with my legs, flipped over in midair and landed on my feet. Then I had some CDs in my hand somehow, so I threw them toward a table at the front and used my mind to cushion their landing. I jumped towards the front row of seating and landed on the back of a seat then spun around and jumped down into the seat. I was going to watch a movie.

On either side of me, the people in the second row behind me had their legs on the back of the seats next to me. The guy on my left was annoying so I tried to telekinetically push him out of his seat towards the wall. It wouldn't work. Then he asked if he was bothering me and I said no  ::?:  Then a movie started. There was some kind of scene that looked like it was out of the matrix, with an Agent character talking to someone. Then I woke up. Looked around my room for a moment then remembered about trying to DEILD. But apparently it was too late, or moving my eyes had messed me up, the rest of my body hadn't moved at all yet. So I got up and typed this. Now I'm going back to bed and will post again later.

----------


## Hiros

> I literally LOL'd at the dwarf lady chasing you. I'm a horrible person, but I just find midgets so funny sometimes, especially when they're mad. Like a little toy poodle trying to act all tough, yapping around strangers. (I'll probably be punished by having my first child be a midget. Well, probably not, since it doesn't run in either mine or my wife's families).



Yeah, angry dwarves are quite funny. A friend of mine is a dwarf, and its hard to  not laugh whenever he gets angry at someone and storms off. I still remember than lady attacking me with the pens very vividly.





> See, I'm here _wishing_ I could have more dreams like that! Now I'll probably start having lucids where I can't remember to do anything other than fly into outer space. I'll trade brains with you.



Haha. Perhaps our subconscious is more willing to give us what we don't want. Although I do want those kinds of dreams too, its just that it always seems to wake me up and then it feels like I've wasted a lucid. So I want to do a few other epic things first and then I'll probably go back to it deliberately and try to overcome the waking up problem. But I'm having so much trouble with this Stargate thing... grrr. Either I find it in some random place and it deforms into cardboard, or I get to the SGC or an SGC like area but completely forget to look for the fraking gate!


Barely anything to add in the couple hours after that last lucid. I got barely any sleep and only remember one fragment.

*Fragment*

- I was watching a video of JFK's assassination. It was a close up of his face as he was shot. I don't even know the details of the real event, only what I've seen in movies, so I'm sure it wasn't anywhere near accurate. But he'd get shot in the head and his head would jerk back then he'd slump down. This bit of video looped like 5 times. It was also in black and white for some reason.

----------


## PeteB

Someones doing quite well with Lucids recently!

----------


## mark

sweet lucid there mate I really love the whole areobatics thing you did, lol cool that you resisted that asian girl....i clearly could not have ha ha

----------


## Hiros

> sweet lucid there mate I really love the whole areobatics thing you did, lol cool that you resisted that asian girl....i clearly could not have ha ha



Haha. And you probably would have had a better time as a result  ::D:  If I knew I was going to go all Alzheimers on myself and forget my goal, I would have just stayed and had a nice time with that chick.





> Someones doing quite well with Lucids recently!



Thank you very muchly.  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 13th April, 2008
Hitler Productions*

I was in my house with Shaun Micallef (this guy, lol). We were putting on a comedy play for my family. However, we were in the dinning room and they were in the lounge. They're separated by the fireplace. Yet somehow they could still see us. Shaun did this weird sketch. I watching it like a movie. "HITLER!" came up on screen and then Shaun was writhing around on the ground dressed up as Hitler and making strange noises like bird calls and the like. It was all in black and white with cheesy music playing over the top. Reminded me of a Charlie Chaplain film.

I tried doing the same thing but I knew I was crap. After some time of this I left, figuring the show would be better without me. The house had warped or something and the back half was the inside of one of those tall pagoda's (like this). There was empty space down the middle and the outer edge was a walkway going around the wall. I went up to the top via an elevator in our kitchen and then I was walking around on the top level. Then I jumped over the edge and fell all the way down and landed back in the kitchen. I then went outside and began flying upwards. I then decided I should try and go to space ( :Eek:  I attempted one of my lucid tasks! Without being lucid... wtf). So I flew straight up in a Smallville-esque motion and went up to the clouds before falling back to Earth (although the clouds weren't as high as they should have been, maybe only 1/2 the height). I experienced the same intense roller coaster feeling like in some of my lucids, but I tried again anyway. This time I actually broke through the cloud layer before falling back, also the clouds were black rather than white. Like dark smoke. I then woke up as I landed.

*Dakara Set*

I was at my high school, about to ride a bicycle home. I leave via the Hawthorn road entrance and there is a nice looking car behind me being driven by an elderly asian man. He starts telling me how to ride and how to indicate on the main road. I get annoyed, but I do as he says anyway, or I'm likely to get hit by this large group of mountain bikes coming my way. I get onto the road and then I decide to turn right through some kind of park (the park isn't there in reality, just houses). Some of the mountain bikes came down this path through the park and I'm following them. Then the path splits and I decide to go right as it seems like a more direct path to Burwood Highway.

This path leads to a strange area with all these pebbles and parts of the ground are dug up with police tape surrounding them. Somehow I think it must be from the new Stargate movie, when they're digging in Dakara. I look down and see the wheels of my bike are slipping on the pebbles a bit, so I stand up and peddle really hard to make pebbles go flying out behind me. I keep moving, having a good look around thinking this is the set from the movie. I then come across the ruins of Dakara. I feel bad for trespassing on the set, then I see some people dressed in SG uniforms. I think they must be shooting a scene right now, but then I realize they are fans taking a tour of the set. So I get off my bike and follow them on foot.

I walk through the ruins looking at the amazing architecture. Then we reach a large regular modern day building and I somehow know its a stargate convention going on inside. I look back down a hill to my right and see my bike sitting there. I am worried it may get stolen while I'm inside, I decide to risk it. I then look behind me and see Jennifer Garner hiding behind a ruined wall, she's wearing that red wig from Alias and her face is all dirty. I proceed into the building and right by the entrance is Chelle. We exchange greetings, then I wake up.

*Polymorphic Gel*

I don't remember where I was but I was showing someone this weird metallic gel I had. I had a big blob of it in my hand. It looks like mercury, but I can morph it with my mind into any shape or density I want. I play around with it for ages. Turning it into near liquid state then back into a solid. It flows around my hand and I squeeze it like putty. It forms strange muscle like pattern over my skin and makes my hand look kind of like a Terminator hand. Then there is some kind of scenario where I was using it to make stairs up a stair-less stairwell. But I now know I can't do that anymore since I've lost a lot of its mass from turning it into a pure liquid too many times and droplets of it are lost as it splashes around. So I'm then telling someone that I can turn it into a platform and levitate it up the stairwell instead. I then demonstrate this by turning it into a round metal plate and standing on it. It then rises into the air.

Next thing I recall is being in the bathroom, but not my bathroom just some random one. My sister is in the shower and I'm talking to her (In reality my family doesn't go in the same room while someone is in the shower  ::?: ). In the dream she had borrowed my car and totaled it, so I'm telling her off and demanding she pays for a new car. There is some kind of discussion about moisturizer that I can't recall. And at one point she starts speaking strangely like she's barking and I can't understand. Then she says she talks like that to prevent people eavesdropping.

Next I recall being in the kitchen and my watch alarm goes off, I know this is the time I need to leave to catch the bus if I want to make it to school on time (I don't even wear a watch in reality, nor go to school). So I rush into my bedroom and start looking for my school clothes but can't find a shirt. Then I wake up.

----------


## Hiros

*sigh* Once again I fail to do my personal ask.
I was very surprised to get lucid this morning, because I didn't do anything to attempt it. No alarm, no auto suggestion, no WBTB. I went to bed realllly late so I just wanted to get some sleep.

*Monday 14th April, 2008
Disneyland*

I was in some kind of venue that may have been a public swimming pool, or a theme park, or both. But it was closed and all the doors had chains and locks over them. I was there with a group of people that I can't recall, but I know my cousin Nick was one of them. I pointed out a funny sign to him. There was a sign on the wall that said "Don't masturbate on the locks". I then wondered why such a ridiculous rule exists and sort of knew that they had problems with janitors masturbating during their shifts and they'd had incidents where locks have stopped working because of... err... badly placed aim.

Anyway, so then we left this place and went to get in some cars. We were heading somewhere else. Next thing I recall is being in Disneyland. I've never been to Disneyland so I have no idea what it looks like. But this one was all hilly with lots of buildings and the Disney castle was in the far left corner, it was a little small, but I didn't notice at the time. I know I visited the castle, but don't remember it. And I don't recall what else we did, but then we left without visiting a large portion of the park. As I was driving down the road I realized we hadn't visited half the park and mentioned it to my sisters. I thought about going on the Pirates of the Caribbean ride and figured I'd have to do it next time. Then I noticed the theme park from before was across the road from Disneyland. So I thought they should merge and create one big super park.

Next thing I recall, we're back in Disney land and arriving at the Pirates of the Caribbean ride. There is a yellow spiral ramp going up into the air, and a sign at the bottom has a big ships steering wheel next to it. My sisters and myself start walking up this spiral ramp in a queue of lots of other people. I start thinking that the ride might be scary, so I say that I won't go on it. Then my sisters decide not to go on it either. So I say we better get out of the line. My sisters slide back down the ramp like a water slide. I go to do the same and then notice a fireman's pole down the middle so I go down that instead. At the bottom we're in a tent. My sister points something out and looks scared. I take a closer look and see a wasp on the tent wall. There is a hole in the wall and I try to push the wasp towards it. The wasp escapes through the hole but then some woman outside pushes it back in and I panic and swat the wasp with my hand. But I don't manage to kill it, so then it goes to sting me. As soon as it does I wake up with a start and recoil from the attack before noticing it was a dream.

*The Gate Stealing Ship*
_DILD_

Somehow I started this dream off lucid as the dream was still forming. It was a movie dream where I was watching remotely and a scene slowly formed in front of me and I knew immediately I was starting to dream. I couldn't move yet so I waited for the scenario to form but reminded myself over and over that I was dreaming. I was then out the front of an old building that looked like a church. There was a woman going into the building and I knew she was a teacher. Then there was 2 men quietly creeping along behind her.

Now I tried to move forward and could, so I zoomed forward and off to the left toward a building behind the church. I still had no body, it was an if I was a pair of eyes just flying through the air. I very smoothly flew through the air and into the attic of this building, passing straight through a stained glass window. I found myself in an attic. There was an old woman in a rocking chair and lots of stuff everywhere. I panned my view around and looked at a doll house that was in the center of the room. Then I remembered my goal. Travel through the Stargate.

I moved towards a window and tried to imagine the SGC on the other side. As I reached the window and could see out better, I found the side of a massive spaceship. It was a big metallic wall with a circular entrance in the middle. I passed through the window and was now in space. I flew through the entrance and suddenly I had a body, finally.

I found myself in a hallway of this rusted metallic ship and started flying down the hallways. It was very easy and I figured there was no artificial gravity in the ship. I used my hands to help pull me along on corners and such. I came across a hallway that looked like concrete rather than metal. It was very detailed, with lots of chips and scratches on the walls. I though this is more like the SGC, so I went that way. I still didn't find anything. So I turned to a wall and tried to go through it. It was very easy and I pictured the Stargate in my mind as I was moving through. No such luck, I ended up in another concrete room.

Now things got a little weird. Elements of a regular dream started to creep in and a storyline kind of popped into my head. This ship stole the Stargate and it was being kept in a high security room. I knew it somehow, just like you sometimes know people in a dream or know other randoms facts like a false memory. So I knew I would find the gate if I continued down this corridor. But the hall opened into a large room with were metal bars along the top. There was also a big bulldog coming towards me along the floor. I flew up at the ceiling and started phasing through the metal bars, inching closer to the exit at the far end. The bulldog kept jumping really high and grabbing my legs, I then let him phase through me and I remained unharmed. Then I came across a bar that I couldn't phase through. I was stuck and couldn't go any further no matter how hard I tried. Then I woke up.

----------


## unseen wombat

Bummer man. I think we both have the same problem. When I do get lucid (however rarely that may be), I can't seem to get my goal (and you know what it is)  :wink2:  accomplished either no matter how hard I try. It must be some mental block we have. Like our subconscious doesn't _want_ us to accomplish our goal.

I wonder why this happens; we're doing exactly what we should be doing: imagining it and expecting it to be so, but can't get it anyway. This is a complicated issue. I wonder if anyone else, maybe in the general lucid, or dream control forum might have some advice.

----------


## Hiros

> Bummer man. I think we both have the same problem. When I do get lucid (however rarely that may be), I can't seem to get my goal (and you know what it is)  accomplished either no matter how hard I try. It must be some mental block we have. Like our subconscious doesn't _want_ us to accomplish our goal.
> 
> I wonder why this happens; we're doing exactly what we should be doing: imagining it and expecting it to be so, but can't get it anyway. This is a complicated issue. I wonder if anyone else, maybe in the general lucid, or dream control forum might have some advice.



Yeah. Its frustrating, because the visualizing works so well with everything else. I can summon people and items, walk through walls, fly etc... but I can't do something I really want like summon a Stargate and keep it stable and working. Its got to be a mental block of some kind.

So... I'm going to give up for a while and just fly around anywhere and everywhere. Flying over some nice environments would be nice, and getting used to the uneasy stomach feeling. Perhaps try to go to space in the process, but not try to force it or even think about it. Maybe my subconcious will stop being a [email protected]#&^ and loosen up a bit in the process.

----------


## Hiros

*Tuesday 15th April, 2008
The Winged Woman*

I don't remember any of this dream anymore. So I can only go on whats written in my notebook.
I had a bottle of cola in a bag, and I think I was at a supermarket.
There is also a woman with large black wings coming out her back, there are 2 thugs holding the wings, but they have bad intentions.
My notebook also says "perfect height", I have no idea what that means.

*The Immortality Of Elle Bishop*


This dream starts in a busy street at nighttime. There are tram tracks down the road and a T intersection where I am hanging out. For no particular reason I am flying around everywhere. But my power is pretty weak and I need a running start or I will fall back down very quickly. I fly up to the top of some 3 story buildings and walk along the roof. There are people in the top floor of these buildings watching me through large windows and skylights. Some of the buildings are falling apart and one of them is missing a wall on the top floor.

At one point I have a power burst or something and I jump from the street up twice as high as a building and slowly float down to the roof. There are people on that roof watching me and I feel like they were waiting for me to arrive.

Next thing I recall is getting on a tram that pulls in the street. I find Kristen Bell sitting opposite me. The dream then becomes a movie dream and I am no longer physically on the tram. I know her as Elle Bishop (from Heroes) and there is a detective asking her questions. There is a blue blanket that he has, it's an old blanket from 1942 and he knows it has some connection to Elle.

I also somehow know a fair chunk of her life story. She is immortal. While looking at her on the tram, I get a flash of her in 1942. The image is in black and white and it shows her with really short hair in what looks like a pub or something, but otherwise she looks identical, hasn't aged a day. She says to the detective "I'm sorry about what happened to my son". I then somehow know that she had a son recently that died due to complications with her immortality. She also has a daughter. That's all I can remember.

*Suffer The Children*


_This was a really long dream and I remembered so much detail that I gave up writing in my notebook after filling a full page... And now I think I've forgotten all that detail that I didn't write down._

*Sepsy* and myself are at a strange facility. There are industrial catwalks out the front leading around the back, it looks like my old work, but the driveway is replaced by these catwalks over a black pit. I'm walking along them but know it is enemy territory. I fly over a large section of missing floor, then I come across Rufus Shinra (Final Fantasy VII) so I avoid him by hanging onto these pipes above his head.

I don't recall the next bit but I am then in the building and there is a little girl called Teresa, Perhaps 10 years old (Not a real person). I am somehow linked to her, like we share the same life force or something and this facility is somehow involved with experiments involving children of this type. More stuff I don't remember, until..

I'm out the front of the facility fighting Shinra troops... As if it were a game of FF7. I'm watching remotely and I have a team of Cloud, Cid and a Chocobo. Cloud has a giant shield at his side and whenever the enemy attacks he drags it in front of him and the attack does 0 damage. I actually see the number pop up in front of him. Cid doesn't do anything and the Chocobo attacks a few troops by kicking them.

Next thing I recall I am leaving the facility with Sepsy. We're standing on the street waiting to be picked up by Cassie. While we're waiting I'm talking to some random woman who says something about a cool store just down the road where they sell things very cheap. Cassie then arrives and we get in the car, she drives down the road along the footpath and then hits some signs outside a store that I assume must be the cheap store. I tell her that she's a shit driver. We make it around a corner and then stop in this street. She says something about needing to get out of the Pakistani airport. I then realize that this whole area is part of a Pakistani airport  ::?: . My car is parked on this street where we've stopped, but its parked perpendicular to the street and I'm worried it's going to get hit. We get out of the car and I notice Gerard was in the car also, I dislike him so I ignore him.

I then ask Cassie what we're going to do next. She doesn't know so I ask Sepsy. We decide to go back to the facility, but I thought I better go and park my car properly. I walk towards my car but don't remember what happened next.

Now I'm back at the facility by myself, this time around the back where there is solid ground and its all concrete with a few buildings around and some burn out cars in a corner. I see Teresa again being led into the main building. Then I look around and see a group of people walking past a building, one of them is Lauren and I think she must own that building. I go to the building and pull out a key that I somehow have. But I find there is no lock, just a gray strip with arrows pointing right. I press the key against the strip and the door opens. Inside I find a dormitory for the children. There are little compartments in the wall, like a bookshelf. I know the kids are forced the sleep in these compartments. I see one that has a photo of Teresa and a boy whom I think was called Dez. There is also a squash doll head stuck to the bottom of the compartment and I think this must be their nemesis  ::?: . There is another boy behind me now and I say to him that Dez must be linked to Teresa and myself as well. I then comment that this means the compartment is also mine.

I am then talking to the boy behind me but don't recall what it was about, until he revealed that he had a power, thats why he was here being experimented on. He said something about normally being able to put on a "morph face" to hide his identity. He then turned the bottom of his face, from under the nose down into gray putty. It smoothed out so he had no mouth. I was amazed and was very excited. Then his face turned back to normal and he told me that his mother was dying and would be dead in a few days. It was very sad and I tried to console him, although I don't remember how. Then I woke up.

*The Wrestling Of Worldhigh Tide*

I'm back at school, and I'm a really bad student. I know that I have only a few days to do a bunch of assignments but I haven't started and I don't plan too. I'm at a wrestling match as part of a school lesson (REAL wrestling, none of that fake shit), and we all have to wrestle on a platform above a black pit. The aim is to force the other one off the edge. I watch one of my friends lose (a dream friend, nobody from reality), he falls into the pit. But next thing he's perfectly fine and standing back with a group of us. It means he failed the subject though.

I'm worried about having my turn. Ree is there and asks me if I pray. I say "Hell no", despite some other random friend signally for me not too. She gets upset and runs away, I realize she is deeply religious and upset by my dismissal of prayer.

It's now *Sepsy's* turn to wrestle. He doesn't look like himself though, he is much taller and skinnier. I think he will lose because the other guy is really strong looking. Sepsy calls himself the "Worldhigh Tide" and our group thinks its a stupid wrestling name. Then the match starts and he gains the upper hand immediately. He puts the opponent in an arm lock and then flips over him and throws him straight over the edge. All our friends are excited and shouting etc. Thats all I recall.

----------


## Hiros

Not a great night last night. Each dream was increasingly more disturbing than the last, with the last one becoming pretty close to a nightmare. Nor did I recall them all that great, probably because I didn't care for them.

*Wednesday 16th April, 2008
String Tree Theory*

I was in a swamp. Some of my family was there also.
There was this massive tree, the width of a house. And coming down from the tree was all these strings with little hooks on the end. They were attached to the ground and would get caught on your skin etc. I was in the water near the bank of this muddy swamp area. Can't remember what I was doing or thinking but at some point I climbed out of the water, went up the bank to the tree and was trying to make my way around it to where my dad was. It was very difficult because the strings kept getting in the way.

*Bad Interview*

I was flying around a KFC store. I went inside and don't recall exactly what happened. But at some point I then wanted to leave so I could fly again, but I couldn't find a way out. It was a very odd building that seemed to be made of many caravans stuck together. At some point I gave up and was just talking to some guy in one of the larger rooms. He was asking me all these questions about my life, and I was answering... but not always truthfully. One particular thing that I won't repeat here I flat out lied about to make myself seem better.

Then I learned that this guy was writing an article about me. I then freaked out that certain names would appear in the article with regard to the lies I told. So I told him not to print any names and he said he couldn't promise anything, so I went kind of dark and threatened his life. I then told him to "come outside with me and I'll prove that you should fear me". My intention was to fly around to show off my power. But then I woke up.

*Mix'n'Match Murderer*

I was at my grandparents old house. There was a murderer and I was being blackmailed into doing some of their work. Not the killing, but I was making dolls out of body parts. Very WEIRD dolls. It involved stitch a head and two penis's to a doll body. I'm not sure why I had to do this, I'm guessing I was threatened with death.

At some point I discovered that the murdered was actually my Mother! I don't know how I found out but then my Mum was acting all innocent and telling me to keep safe etc and it made me feel sick. Then my Mum, Aunt and Grandma where leaving to live somewhere else so they would be safe from the murderer. I wanted to tell them that they were taking the murderer with them but for some reason I couldn't. Also, there was some weird thing about their ages adding up to a certain number that didn't entice her killer instincts so I thought they would be safe for now.

----------


## Hiros

*Thursday 17th April, 2008
Mass In Venice*

I don't know where I was at the start but there was some woman I knew that wanted me to follow her. So I followed her down a path and we came to a street in Venice. It looks like a painting. There was a gondola in the water and on the balcony of the building opposite there was a man standing there holding a painting palette with blobs of paint on it. He was also wearing a beret and a black and white striped shirt. He looked more like a French Prisoner from a cartoon. Apart from that the building behind him looked like part of a painting also, it was is if the surfaces texture was really low quality and made of brush strokes...

I mentioned out loud something about it being a painting that I feel like I've seen before. Then the next I recall is being forced to enter a building to the right and there was a mass about to start. There was a sign at the door saying 4000 people where due to attend, but I looked inside and there was only about 30 people in there. I didn't think they'd ever be able to fit 4000. Inside everyone was bowing down, like you see in a Mosque. So I joined in because I had to. We were all facing the back of the room, then the Pope came in. He was sitting on a throne being carried down the aisle and as he passed everyone turned around and bowed towards the front, so I followed. Then everyone sits up, so I do too. But then I realize I don't have any pants on, I'm only wearing a short piece of cloth that I can't stretch far enough to cover my privates, so I'm using my hands to cover myself while I try and get into a sitting position. There is a guy behind me laughing at me.

The next part is fuzzy but I think I was looking for my pants and instead found a strange harness thing, so I clipped that to my pants which had now magically returned. The harness had this weird scepter type thing attached, made out of bone. So I was fiddling with that and eating these lollies on a platter beside me for a while and that guy kept making fun of me. Someone was asking me questions, I can't recall what they were about, but I kept getting them all wrong. This just gave the guy behind me more fuel.

*Giant Robots Attack Atlantis*

I was in a large area of concrete and grass. There were all these big cool looking robot things around me... Like transformers but cooler looking, and I knew them as if they were friends. I was also a robot. I looked like the guard scorpion from Final Fantasy VII. A machine with 6 legs, a scorpion tail laser, human like torso and thick forearms. But I was black and yellow instead of red. I still felt normal, but would occasionally see myself as this mechanical scorpion from a 3rd person view.

I was talking to these other robots. I don't recall about what, but it involved Atlantis. I think we were waiting to attack it. I was annoying one of the robots a bit, so then it transformed into this weird tower thing. Then it grew out of the ground and became this massive tower that resembled one of the spires of Angkor Watt in Cambodia. I told him to chill out and it transformed back into whatever it normally looked like... I can't remember.

Now we're in a different place, although I don't remember traveling anywhere. I am talking to our "boss" who is this big mech thing twice the size of me. I'm talking about a matter converter and warning him that it could be dangerous to use because there could be dangerous materials in some of the labs and converting them could result in some kind of negative reaction turning them into chemical weapons.  ::?: 

We reach this giant hall and all of my "friends" go inside to fight an army of humans who are waiting there. Myself and one other robot stay outside. The boss guy turns into a massive really really cool looking mech. I wish I could remember it better and was able to draw, because it looked so good. It was the size of a building and looked sort of like a big mechanical dragon. He's lines up on one side of the hall with all the other robots that are only as big as his foot. On the other side of the hall I see rows of Human soldiers ready to charge the robots.

I go back outside and my leftover friend and I try to decide where to wait for the battle to be over. Then some humans show up on this platform that we are on. We start walking off in the opposite direction hoping they won't noticed us. But one guy in front sees me and shouts out "Sweet!" then he charges at me and knocks me off this high platform that we seem to be on. I grab him and pull him off with me, but am unable to keep my footing on the platform. I try to grab the railing of a platform below that one but I miss it. Then I fall for a bit and immediately wake up with a start.

*Joey Vs Sonic*

I'm going to some expo with my cousin Pete and some of his friends whom I don't like. We arrive in some room with children's play equipment at the front and lots of seats for an audience. There is a woman behind the seats that my cousin and his friend know. She is some kind of celebrity and they're very excited to meet her. They go up to her and they all sit down on the seats and start talking. I watch whats happening at the front. There is a travellator going up toward a big metal door that opens vertically. On the door it says "*Moonbeam*". I think to myself that the equipment must be owned by Moonbeam from DV. I'm not sure what happens next but I somehow end up playing a video game.

I'm controlling Sonic the hedgehog, and I'm in this big level with round platforms suspended over water. There is a mouse called Joey that's trying to kill me. I dodge his attacks easily and pull levers on these round platforms that starts a gauge that I have to stop at the right time to fire a missile at Joey. After a while of this there is a power plant and Joey blows it up, but Sonic survives. So I run into the wreckage and there is a lever in the ground. I pull it and it releases a Red chaos emerald into the water below. I know I only have to grab it to end the level, so I dive in and grab it, but then Joey arrives and tried to take it off me. We struggle over it for a while and I pull it away from him, but I somehow know that he got a duplicate chaos emerald somehow and I will need to do the level again later. I'm angry so I grab Joey and swing him around, smashing his body into the side of a platform. I can hear his arms rip and feel guilty because the voice actor for this character was very good and now I've put him out of a job.

Then I'm walking away from the area as myself and there are these men manning the exit. I ask them about if Joey someone (The voice actor of Joey the mouse) will be able to find a new job and they say sure. Then they say something about some woman making a mistake 4 times, I can't remember what that was about though.

*The Demonic Zoo*

Don't recall much from this one. I was in a Zoo or Wildlife park type place. There were all these demonic dogs everywhere. Somehow I got them into a pen and closed the gate so they couldn't get out. They were big black dogs with red eyes and very vicious looking. Some of them had stripes and stuff and looked like they were crossed with Tasmanian tigers. I was then driving through this park because I needed to go home. On my way I saw lots of different demonic animals. Then I saw some Kangaroos, but they were regular Kangaroos. I wondered if I would see any demonic ones. Sure enough I did. They looked like Kangaroos crossed with a Hyena... but they looked really weird. All skinny and boney with a really deformed face and lots of stripes. They looked really dangerous so I kept my distance while driving past. Thats all I remember.

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 18th April, 2008
Superman VS Me - In Iraq*

I was in a shack in the Iraqi desert with a small group of other people. An older man, a woman, and some others that I can't recall.
I don't recall what we had been doing there, but we were now going to leave and head for... somewhere. While we were in the shack, two small robots entered. They were just little boxes with wheels. They chased us outside, but then one at a time they were suddenly sucked up in the air and flew over the horizon. They then reappeared and we now knew that these robots knew the way to our location, so we started following them through the desert.

We reached an area past a small hill and set up camp. The older man was cooking bacon. I had some but it was mostly fat so I was disappointed. Then I noticed the man take a piece for himself but he ripped off the meat and threw it on the ground, he just ate the fat part on its own. Then I decided to quickly run back to the shack because I had brought my surround sound speaker system with me and thought it would be a bit too difficult to carry all the way so I'll leave it in the shack. I ran back and left it then returned, it wasn't a very far run. We started moving again, but then I realized I had left my keys in the shack and left it unlocked. I also needed to refill my water bottle. So I ran back yet again and grabbed my key, but I forgot to lock the door or fill my bottle. I was walking with the group again for a bit longer and then decided I better go back a third time to lock the door after all or my speakers will be stolen.

Suddenly I was sucked up like the robots had been. I flew over the mountains and landed in a courtyard in some town, I thought to myself it must be Baghdad. Superman was standing opposite me, I figured he brought me here. Then he attacks me with his heat vision! So I quickly use heat vision back. The two yellow/red beams hit in midair and I can just see the collision in my peripheral vision. It looks strange because the beam is coming from my own eyes yet I'm still looking in first person, so I couldn't see much. I then jumped backwards and flew up trying to avoid his beam. I broke his line of site and then we continued to fly around the skies of Baghdad occasionally shooting heat vision at each other. I couldn't get any good hits in, but he kept getting a lock on me. So I decided to dive straight down, right before hitting the ground I blasted it with my heat vision and cut my way underground. I flew around through the ground and buildings with the beams from my eyes cutting a clear path. It was really cool, I could see layers of rock and buildings and such passing by me really fast like a strange rainbow. I flew back up and had lost Superman. I then flew back to my group on the other side of the mountains.

They were sitting around on couches in the middle of the desert. We were standing around for a bit, then a weird creature showed up. It was a huge strange elongated beetle. About three times the size of my hand, this massive beetle had two sections of shell. It was running around towards people threateningly. So I tried to blast it with my heat vision, but its shell made it immune. I grabbed it by the shell and held it down, blasting it with heat vision without effect. Then i picked it up but it quickly folded itself over so it had half a shell on each side and was fully enclosed, there was no way for me to blast its underside like I planned. Then I woke up.

*Claire's Egg*

I don't recall the start of this dream, I'm confident a lot more happened in the beginning but can't recall it.
I was in my house, the laundry specifically. I was there with 3 others, a man and two women. One of the women was Claire (from LOST), the other two I didn't recognize.
There was a large barrel of water full of chicken eggs floating in the water. The man was sitting next to it and the other 3 of us were trying to make him give us a particular egg. It was Claire's. Not just an egg she owned... but her actual child, and it was special somehow. If we didn't save this egg from this man, we would all die. The man was messing with us and a few times smashed an egg, making us think it was Claire's. We realized they weren't when we saw there was nothing inside but yolk. Then at some point he dipped a bucket full of yellow liquid into the water. I assumed it was urine, the whole barrel of eggs turned yellow and I wanted to be sick, but we needed to get that egg.

Somehow we did get the egg and the man was gone, although I don't recall how. But then Claire decided she was going to stay. I knew if the egg stayed here we would die, so I got very angry. I slammed Claire up against the wall. I forcefully took the egg from her while pinning her against the wall by her neck and told her we are going to take it, or else we will all die, herself included. But then I felt bad about kidnapping her child so I told her she should come with us. We were nose to nose at this point and I was looking deep into her eyes, she looked scared. I can vividly recall seeing the individual veins in her eyes. Then I woke up... and felt horrible about how I had treated her.

----------


## Hiros

*Saturday 19th April, 2008
Two Ducks And A Curse Ring*

In this dream I was playing a Final Fantasy-ish game. I was controlling a large duck, similar to Donald Duck and the like. I was trying to level my characters and walking around outside this giant tree that had a door in it. A random encounter would start and I'd see a battle interface, just like the FF games. I had two Duck characters and was using critical attacks against enemies, can't recall what they looked like though. Next to my characters Health display was a small box for each character and I would press on the box with a stylus to do a critical attack. I'm not sure how that worked exactly because there was no actually screen to press and I didn't have a body... but I remember it as pressing the box with a stylus. I would destroy the enemies and then continue to run around outside this large tree until another encounter started, I knew that I had a curse ring equipped and it increased the rate of random encounters. After a few battles one of the ducks ran out of health, so then I was frantic to get back through the door before I got a game over. I thought about removing the curse ring but couldn't be bothered.

Sometimes later I had made it inside the tree although I don't remember actually doing it. There was now some kind of maze I had to navigate through. And I vaguely recall the character I was controlling being related to Donald Duck and was proud of it.  ::?: 

*Dreaming Of A Shared Dream*

I was exploring some ancient tomb like place with Dara, Daniel and some girl I don't know. We were looking for special artifacts of some kind, but were racing each other.
I recall seeing Dara with a pendant in his hand and knew he had beaten me to the treasure, so I chased him into this room with a large swimming pool. He went up a ladder coming out of the water on one of the walls and I followed him. We climbed up this really long ladder and right near the top I caught up with him. So I'm wrestling with him on the ladder trying to take the pendant. I then knew this was only a game (A conclusion I often come to before I get lucid), so I pulled out a gun and shot him in the back. As soon as I did the ladder gave way and we fell. Still holding onto the ladder I could see it above me being ripped from the wall rung by rung as we feel. The ladder was whipping around above us like a snake, it looked pretty cool. I don't recall actually landing...

The next thing I can recall is being back at the bottom alone and unharmed but now the building is gone. There is just the pool with a partial wall on one side with a ladder going up from it. The ladder seems to be intact. It was daytime and I could see fields all around this pool. I see some weird creature resembling a Hippo walking along the bank of the pool which is now more like a small lake. Then I notice a Lion walking along in the grass. Its face looks very strange and I now think about how this is a game, but not just a regular game, its a dream game. I know my objective now is to go up that ladder again and reach whatever is at the top. So I get in the water and start swimming to the ladder. I then start thinking about crocodiles. I see one straight away. I stop moving and watch it swim over to the ladder then turn around and go back the other way. I then hurry trying to get to the ladder before it comes back. Right before I get there I see the Croc coming straight for me.

I then "wake up" and I'm in my bedroom with Dara, Daniel and that random girl I don't know. I know we were in a shared dream and we start talking about it. Dara and myself tell the others about the ladder incident and how we fell all the way down with the ladder whipping around above us. We all found it hilarious somehow. Then the girl decided to go back into the dream in my place and continue the game from where I left off. She went to sleep for a bit and then woke up saying the Crocodile got her and she died. I then tried to go back myself. I closed my eyes and say this weird screen where I tried to "load" my game. But it wouldn't work. Then I woke up for real.

*Sex Marathon*

I didn't take notes on this one, and now I don't remember any details. But I wasn't planning to write them out anyway so I guess it doesn't matter so much  :smiley: 
It was a great dream that involved me and 3 women getting it on in various places. It seemed to go forever.

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 20th April, 2008
Tram Ride*

I was on a Tram heading into Melbourne. I needed to withdraw money at an ATM, I don't remember why. I was chatting with some girl on the Tram, she's still at school and goes to my old high school. I get the feeling she really likes me, but I'm conflicted about her because she's still at school and therefor must be at least 5 years younger than me. At some point I remember seeing a McDonalds out the window and thinking I should stop at the McDonalds on Swanston St after I've withdrawn my money.

The girl and myself get off the tram at my old high school and we walk down the driveway together. I intend to say goodbye and go the other way because I'm not meant to be here, but she's moved ahead of me. So I call out and she comes back to say goodbye. She tries to kiss me but I say I really have to go. I'm very uncomfortable being at the school with a current student. I then leave, and on the way back I notice there is now a garden on the driveway and there are lots of young kids standing around that look like they're in their first year. I speak to a guy with braces but can't recall what about, then I left. Don't remember anymore.

*Rudd's Meeting*

I was in an almost empty cafeteria. Someone was sitting opposite me, but I don't recall whom. Kevin Rudd (Current Australian Prime Minister) was sitting at a table on the far side of the room. Two people then came into the cafeteria wearing beanies and ragged clothes. I somehow knew they were environmental activists here for an interview with Rudd. I figured he had contacted them for ideas about making the country more green.

Rudd said something along the lines of "Have you turned the water off in the toilets?" and they responded "no, not yet". They walked off, presumably to the toilets. Then they came back and Rudd asked the same question again. One of them said "No, I wanted to get this over with first". He says something like "Well you better go do it if you want me to take you seriously".

Then Vince (a vague acquaintance from High School) came and sat next to me. He starts talking to me about people who don't like how I talk... He has x-rays of my chest to show some kind of problem with my lungs that is affecting my speech  ::?:  Thats all I recall. (I don't have any problems with speech in reality, although my lung did collapse once, perhaps thats the relation here)

*Fragments*

- I was talking to my Dad's friend Geoff about Windows Vista. I was telling him how Bill Gates said it was shit (I don't know if this is accurate or not, I don't recall hearing it before). Then I realized that he uses Vista so I quickly added that there is nothing wrong with it, it's just nothing innovative since XP and is mainly a fancy interface layered on top of it making it all bloated. Then he said something about "How is the DHCP going?" and I didn't know what he meant.

----------


## unseen wombat

Hey man! I just had a lucid and flew into outer space! That'll teach you to do my goal of getting it on with hot babes and movie stars!  :wink2: 

Really though, I was up there, but it wasn't so great. I lost the realism when I got high up. 

Good sign that you're dreaming of shared dreams. That probably means you'll get lucid soon.

----------


## Hiros

> Hey man! I just had a lucid and flew into outer space! That'll teach you to do my goal of getting it on with hot babes and movie stars! 
> 
> Really though, I was up there, but it wasn't so great. I lost the realism when I got high up. 
> 
> Good sign that you're dreaming of shared dreams. That probably means you'll get lucid soon.



Haha, nice call. I got lucid last night  :smiley:  It was a crappy unstable dream though. I spent a good portion of it blind.

Awesome dream you had. You achieved it so effortlessly, it just goes to show that perhaps the goals we want the most are in fact the hardest. I've been trying to not care and just fly around, going to space whenever I have the chance. But last night my brain was again throwing roadblocks in my way. I went outside only to find a roof above my backyard  ::D:  I still flew a little bit but I want to fly over some breathtaking scenery.

----------


## Hiros

*Monday 21st April, 2008
Challenges At Work*

I was at my old work and my cousin Pete was there. He had given me some kind of challenges to do and I was trying to accomplish them. First there was some challenge involving talking to people about a party, but I don't recall what it was about exactly.
Then there was heaps and heaps of toilet paper rolls in the cool room and I was unrolling as many as possible, I needed 300 toilet paper squares and I could somehow see my current total. When I reached 300 I started wrapping up the boxes of prepared orders with toilet paper and then writing a fake store name on the top. Terry was there and he started reading the destination I had written on the toilet paper covered boxes and I knew he'd pick up that they were incorrect. So I quickly left the room before he noticed me.

I told my cousin what I'd done and then walked down to the rear warehouse. Brian was there and I figured it was almost time to prepare the afternoon orders. Then the boss was walking down towards me with Terry. I knew he knew what I'd done and expected him to go nuts at me. But he walked up to me and said "I'm sorry."

At first I had no idea what was going on, why was he apologizing to me? But then it somehow made sense and I was amazed that I kept getting away with doing these bad things but not getting punished for them. I was saying so to some random person that was there. Then a woman approached me and was telling me something I can't recall. She was really really smoking hot brunette and was wearing this strange green jacket, it reminded me of something a Leprechaun would wear. Then I was somehow wearing the same kind of jacket, but mine was unbuttoned at the front. So I buttoned it up so as to not look messy in front of this intoxicating woman. Then she walked off towards the office and I went over to Warehouse 3 next door. There was a stack of pallets sitting there and I knew it was time for the afternoon orders now. S from Uni was there (name censored due to uniqueness), he was moving some stock around and I wondered when they had hired him (He doesn't work there IRL). Thats all I can recall.

*Hurricane in Mongolia*

I was with some people whom I feel I know in reality, but I can't quite grasp who it was. We were driving to their house but the driver was going a different way, I somehow knew we would normally go another way. We reached their house but I can't recall what happened there. Then we were driving back again, to my house. The car stopped dead mid trip, as did all the cars around us. Everyone got out of their cars and there was a TV on the side of the road, a huge group of people were watching it. It was some kind of news bulletin showing lots of starving people, many of whom where deformed with detached jaws and weird stuff like that. At first I thought it was the Solomon Islands, but then learned it was Mongolia. There had been a Hurricane. Then for some reason they made some comment about "slaughtering the Didgeridoos", I somehow knew this was a declaration of war on Australia by the Mongolians.

We then got back in our car and continued. We then found people alongside the road everywhere standing on the curb with revolvers in their hands. As we drove past they would shoot at us. They were like zombies. The driver stopped 2 corners away from my house and told us we had to walk because he wasn't going to risk stopping the car in front of more shooters that are bound to be outside our house. I'm still not sure who was with me, but they climbed out of the car first and I followed them out the same side. We then walked around the corner and there was a young girl with a revolver. I sprinted towards her and grabbed the gun before she could fire. I ripped it from her hand and opened up the barrel, dropping the bullets into my hand. I put them into my pocket and we continued around the next corner. There was another girl with a gun right outside my house. It was my next door neighbour. I ran towards her and she was aiming right at me, but kept missing as I tried to duck left and right to dodge. I grabbed her arm and tried to pull the gun out, but thats all I can remember.

*Wacky World*
_DILD_

This dream was pretty unstable. I was lying in bed and did a nose RC, I found I was dreaming. But I couldn't get up. So I kept repeating to myself "This is a dream" so I wouldn't forget.
I kept trying to get up, and eventually I was able to sit up with my eyes closed. When I opened my eyes I was looking out of my real eyes! I knew this was the case because I was looking at my bedside clock and the time was accurate and stable. Also my point of view was from my pillow yet I could now feel myself standing up in my room. I kept closing my eyes tight and trying to see through my eyelids but it wouldn't work, and whenever I opened my eyes I would be looking at my clock again.

So I started to move through the house with my eyes closed. I pushed myself through my closed bedroom door, then ran through the hallway bumping into the walls, still opening my eyes occasionally to see if I could see yet. I made it to the study but was getting confused as to where I was, but then I thought that wherever I believe myself to be is where I will be, so it doesn't matter. I was walking towards the kitchen when suddenly my dream vision turned on, as if a switch had been flicked. Straight away I tried flying, I jumped and levitated up and hit the roof but couldn't go through it. So I went to go outside. The back door was weird, it was a solid door instead of the glass door we have in reality, so I ran to the window next to it and jumped through the upper panel, phasing through the glass. I went out onto the grass and tried to fly up, thats when I found there was a roof here too. I tried again and managed to phase through the roof. It was like a paper thin layer of blue plaster. I was now on top of it and there was a library around me, bookshelves everywhere. I recognized the bookshelves as being from earlier in the dream, before I was lucid, or perhaps a different dream altogether that I've now forgotten. Either way, I can't remember the original context of those bookshelves.

I started flying around from bookshelf to bookshelf trying to get out of this room. I made it to a new room that was like a tower to a castle. I jumped out the glassless window and grabbed the roof, climbing onto it. I was in a strange world with a blue plaster floor and these towers sticking our at various heights. There was no roof though, it was just black above me. I leaped forward to fly and immediately woke up. The time on my clock was indeed only just past what I saw earlier while in the dream so I know I was using my real eyes at that point.

----------


## Hiros

*Tuesday 22nd April, 2008
Bike Riding*

I was riding a bicycle down the new freeway _(It hasn't even opened to traffic yet IRL)_, I don't remember much about it except that I came off at one of the entrances near my house and was marveling at how many lanes there were. There was 6 lanes exiting onto the highway and I thought this will be great for traffic congestion.

Next thing I recall is trying to beat my sister home, she is in a car next to me. I take a back way and pedal through a lake area near my house and then into a school. I drop my bike near the school gate and jump over it on foot, then run to my house which is right next door (in reality the school is on the other side and is a few hundred meters away, so everything was in a weird place).

*Eating the Zerg*

I was at home in my room and my Mum was asking me about computer RAM because they were buying my sister a PC. She wanted to get 5GB and I told her that was a big excessive. Then suddenly we were eating dinner. We were eating these giant cockroaches that had crab pincers attached to them. They were fluorescent blue, yellow and red in colour. I thought they were the Zerg from the game Starcraft 2 and they must be selling them as food as a promotion for the game. I ate a little bit and they tasted like chicken. There was a flyer on the bench that showed the big blue Zerg teleporting around the page. It would disappear in a flash of blue electricity with a loud CRACK sound and appear somewhere else on the page.

Next I recall being in a strange building with Daniel, we were playing some kind of puzzle game. After a short while of confusion I figured out that we had to hang up a painting on the wall, once I did this a monsterish face emerged on a painting on the other side of the room. It then printed out 2 receipts from its mouth. One for Daniel and one for me. Daniels showed that he had accumulated 2 SP in the game. But mine showed I had well over 1000 SP. This SP somehow translated into real life credit, so I wanted to transfer this credit into my bank account. I needed to call a number on the receipt but didn't because I didn't want to speak to a machine. So we walked off somewhere and found a bank teller in the same building. I told her what I wanted to do and she took my bank card and needed my car license to prove my identity. I lied and told her that I couldn't call the phone number because I was out of phone credit. She then was saying something about someone called Luscious and was confusing me. Then she explained that she needed to create an account for my unborn child and move the money through that. It then occurred to me that this must not be legal or something and she was laundering the money through a fake account.

*British Snobs*

I can't recall the start of the dream, something about being in a street with a group of people... I end up in a very expensive store with some woman and she's buying some handbag or something that costs $19,000. It says 19k on the price tag  ::D: 

While at the register, some black British woman comes in and is yapping away about education. Something about the people in this place being disgustingly uneducated. She seems like a real snob so I ignore her and leave the store. She has 3 small children waiting outside, they also say something about the prestigious school they go too. I then ask them if their precious school teaches them to do this? Then I jump over them, flip over in the air and start to fly upside down with my head just a few inches off the ground. I start to float down the street like this and thats all I recall.

----------


## Hiros

Crappy recall last night, I actually thought I was going to to go the whole night without recalling anything. But finally, very late morning, I recalled these. But with very minimal detail.

*Wednesday 23rd April, 2008
The Cockateil Bee*

I was in my room with Wally, my Cockateil (I imagine this dream was prompted by reading about Moonbeams Dads Cockateil). One of his eyes was a bit weird, it remained half closed and his top eyelid had a hole in it.
I went to put him back in his cage as I had to go somewhere or something, but then I noticed a giant wasp in my room bigger than my thumb. I freaked out a bit and grabbed Wally to prevent him flying off so I could quickly get him to safety. But somehow Wally was now a Bee! He struggles in my fingers and then stings me. It actually hurt, just a dull throbbing pain. I ran out to the kitchen to get away from the wasp and then all these horrible thoughts ran through my head. I've never been stung by a bee before, what if I develop an allergy to them and the next sting kills me? Then it occurred to me that bees die after losing their stinger... Wally was going to die. Right as I was thinking this, the bee in my hand basically disintegrated. I broke down, kicking the bench as hard as I could and going on about how it was the worst day of my life. My mum was there so I was telling her about how Wally was dead and something else was dead too, I don't recall what. Then I woke up in a sweat.

*The Maid*

I was at J's house. J was working as a security guard now, and I was going to work with him. We were having dinner or something and there was this couch bed I was sitting on, but it kept folding over on me and I struggled with keeping it upright so I could sit on it. Then next thing I recall is J's dad was trying to help their neighbour find some kind of tool to use on his crops. They found some kind of straw planter. It was a metal tube on a handle, you place a piece of straw in it and then stab it into the ground. Then remove the tool and the straw is left planted in the ground.

The last thing I recall was quite nice. I was in their lounge room having a shower... Water was just coming out of the roof  :Boggle: . Then a Maid showed up. I remembered something J had said to me in the dream about the Maid catching him in the shower before and she was very open to fooling around. So I didn't cover myself up. She gave me a compliment and came over and we started feeling each other up. She was a little older, perhaps mid 30s, but still very attractive. Thats all I can remember  :Sad:

----------


## unseen wombat

Wow, one nice dream and one nightmare. I've found though that since joining here I don't mind having nightmares as much anymore. They still suck while I'm having them, but when I wake up, I know I'll have something good to write in my dream journal, so it kinda makes it not as bad. I wish I could have more lucids though. They're much more fun to share than nightmares.

BTW, I had a dream with wasps/bees too like 2 nights ago. They were living in these plants on the ground and I was so grossed out by them landing on my head. I hate wasps.

----------


## Hiros

Tried WBTB properly today, but all it did was make it really hard to get back to sleep.

*Thursday 24th April, 2008
Don't Touch The Black Button!*

I was in a prison, trying to sleep on a mattress in a hallway. There was a black button on the wall and I press it for absolutely no reason. As soon as I do I know its a panic button, for if the prisoners cause trouble. I start to wonder why the hell I just pressed it like that. I'm expecting prison guards to come piling in, but instead my Mum appears. I tell her I'm sorry for pressing the button and don't know why I did it, I promise not to press it again.

Next thing I recall is being in a street with cafes and such along it. I don't remember much, but there was some kind of Arcade Video Game machine in one of the stores running a puzzle game. There were a bunch of strange symbols stacked on top of each other like Tetris or Lumines. The idea was to swap them around to group them together and make the symbols disappear. It was touch screen based and I was trying to move the symbols but it wouldn't do anything. Somehow I knew it was because Studio3a doesn't allow the screen draw function on a hacked machine. They needed to upgrade to Studio 3b which fixes the flaw. I think of this Studio3a/b as firmware for the machine.

Now I'm in a cafe next door with my Dad and a guy from the show 30 Rock, plays one of Lemons boyfriends. We're talking about the video game series Wild ARMs. This guy says something about a cardinal version of the game  ::?:  where one of the characters is a dog with a big shotgun. I'm thinking over the different Wild Arms games I've played but can't think of the one he's talking about... they don't have animal characters. This guy has some paper in his hands and he keeps taping me on the face with it for some reason. Each time I get more and more annoyed until I decide to go off at him if he does it again. He does it again but he misses my face and hits my hand. I shout out in a very sarcastic tone "Hey! You managed to miss my face! Wow!".

There was also a guy having sex with two women somewhere, but I can't recall where it fits into the dream. It was strange because there was something odd about one of the women but I can't recall what it was.

*Wild ARMs Battle and My Friend Necrosis Face*

I was at a wedding for the President of the United States and the first lady. I'm walking through a lavish garden full of people, looking for the president, but I can't find him.
Next thing I recall is sitting on some tiered seating with the President sitting to the front left of me. It wasn't George Bush, just some random DC that I recognized as the president.
We are watching some kind of movie, but its all in 3D. Like its actually happening in front of us but in miniature. Its a view of this seaside cliff with a city perched on the edge of the cliff. There is a futuristic airship floating above the city and a ring of light around it that rotates like some kind of loading bar. This happens a few times and then it finishes "loading" and a battle starts very similar to the Wild ARMs video games.

There is a 4x4 grid and in each square is a character. Ally characters are blue and the enemy is red. They look like strange cartoon people with big berets on their heads. Each of my character have turns one after another and for some reason I have to arrange my characters along the right side of the grid before I can attack. I'm playing it with a PS3 controller that I have. While I'm playing I apologize to the president for the interruption but explain that I need to finish this before the movie will continue. Then my controller starts to mess up, the buttons register too rapidly, as if they're on turbo mode. This keeps messing me up because my turn is over before I can select the correct place to move. I get frustrated and hit the controller with my hand, but I don't recall what happened. _(This is a problem my pc mouse is having at the moment and I can temporarily fix it my bashing the buttons a bit, so I guess thats where that came from)_

Next thing I know, I'm sitting in front of a giant TV screen with a friend sitting next to me and we're watching some movie. But I keep changing the channel to test out some old Video Games to see if they work for some reason. I remember putting Metal Gear Solid into a Playstation. Some people behind us get agitated that I keep turning the movie off.

I notice that the friend I am with _(Nobody I know IRL)_ has a really messed up face. Its like large patches of it are dead and suffering from necrosis, and there are also large patches of flesh missing where you can see bone underneath. I feel sorry for him, but it doesn't seem to bother him. I then notice a girl at a table near us that has a mutated hand. Its all white with pointed fingers and giant knuckles, it has a spiderweb all over it. A boy sitting opposite her has the necrosis on the back of his hand and then I notice a spider sitting his hand about to bite him. It looks like a Red Back, except the spot on its back is Blue. I call out, but its too late. He yells and flicks the spider off, it lands on the girls mutant hand and she freaks out. She starts screaming at the top of her lungs as if she is about to die. A real blood curdling scream. It completely freaks me out. Then she's spinning around and the spider is flung towards me. It's chaos. So I start jumping around thinking this spider is whats causing the eaten away flesh on these people and I'm its next victim. The boy is telling me the spider is on my back so I'm spinning around trying to brush it off, meanwhile the girl is still screaming her ass off. Then I wake up.

*Digital World*

This dream was really cool. I was traveling with my Dad, I think we were on a train but I'm not sure. We were on our way to some kind of Digital World where any fictional creation from our world actually exists. My Dad is telling me that I'll be able to meet all the different characters from various games, and specifically mentions Aerith from Final Fantasy 7 for some reason. I keep checking my watch during the journey _(It's the watch I used to wear in real life but haven't actually worn for years now)_, the numbers on the face of the analog watch keep changing each time I look at it _(Doh! An accidentally performed Reality Check... and I don't pick up on it)_. My Dad explains it to me as time being distorted in this world and the further in we go, the further my watch will distort. So I then spin the outer ring on my watch so that the JAG designation is pointing up to where the 12 should be, although its actually a 9 while I'm doing this. This way I'll be able to figure out the time is based on 12 being at the top.

There are a bunch of pills I have in my pockets and I'm shifting them around to put them all in one pocket. I'm wearing my old high school uniform, and I place all the pills in the blazer pockets. There are pink and white pills. The pink ones have oil in them or something and I need to take one every hour and a half to protect me from the time distortions. The white ones have strange effects like giving me powers and stuff, but I can't recall what any of them were specifically.

My Dad explains that while we're visiting different fictional worlds we may get strange artifacts and distortions, like static sound and such. This seems to make sense to me and I accept it. We arrive somewhere, and end up in a restaurant. It looks like a very old worn down establishment where everything is made of wood, including the big wooden tables. Were sitting at a table with a bunch of people, one I recognize as an old high school friends Mum. I look over into another room and see more people I know, including Jennifer from Primary school. It then gets very windy and I keep getting blown across the room and need to hold onto the table to prevent it.

Next thing I remember is being in a large arena, it looked like one of the fighting stages from Mortal Kombat, with the oriental buildings in the background. What was really cool is that a lot of the 3D characters I've created are there in the arena, standing around as statues. But they looked much much better than the real world versions, like they're actually real. I can recall seeing the Stone Orc/Gargoyle thing, and the black winged soldier woman among others. I can somehow manipulate the models with my mind, so I duplicate the woman character and make a few different versions of it. One of them I replace the wings on her back with 6 arms. I then start playing with the hair, she has much longer hair that the real world equivalent and I move it around trying to make it sit right over her shoulder. I keep mucking it up and Undo-ing it (like then undo function on PCs), If I under too far her hair goes all funny and I can redo it. I then make a duplicate of the model and sit it in the same place as the original, I then use some kind of layer filter on it that gives it all a nice glow. I alter the opacity of the top layer to get the right effect without loosing the detail in the hair texture. I then tell myself I need to remember that number for when I get home and recreate it on the computer. At some point I wonder if my half complete T-rex model is here somewhere. But thats all I remember.

*Fragment*

- A movie dream. There was a large arena with a portion of the Tokyo level from Tomb Raider Legend in the middle. A host in a suit with a microphone was there and it was a game show. A fat lady fell into the arena from somewhere, her task was to scale the obstacles.

----------


## Hiros

> Wow, one nice dream and one nightmare. I've found though that since joining here I don't mind having nightmares as much anymore. They still suck while I'm having them, but when I wake up, I know I'll have something good to write in my dream journal, so it kinda makes it not as bad. I wish I could have more lucids though. They're much more fun to share than nightmares.
> 
> BTW, I had a dream with wasps/bees too like 2 nights ago. They were living in these plants on the ground and I was so grossed out by them landing on my head. I hate wasps.



Yeah, I don't mind the nightmares either. Instead of not wanting to go back to sleep after them, I not am eager to go back to have a better dream, or hopefully a lucid. I rarely have them in the first place though, so having to mild ones in a row is odd.

I hate wasps too, we have a bunch in our backyard at the moment. Probably a nest nearby. One got inside the house a few days ago, so thats probably where that dream originated.

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 25th April, 2008
The Drunk Mime*

I was a mime, complete with a weird hat, white face makeup and not speaking. I was hanging around with Glenn Robbins _(Australian Comedian)_.
He was in character as a Sherlocke Holmes type character. We're at an Awards night kind of thing. Glenn is dancing with Kath from Kath and Kim _(An Australian sitcom that I actively dislike... not at all funny, makes me ashamed, yet everyone here seems to like it!)_

I then follow Glenn upstairs and we ditch our characters. He introduces himself as himself rather than Sherlocke. I take off my hat and throw it away. We then start to drink, heavily. I get incredibly drunk, then go back downstairs bumping into everything and almost falling over. My family is there, I go over to them and sit backwards on a chair, then the chair falls over. I get back up and then they're talking about how I'm going to drive them home. I say that I can't because I've been drinking, they've all been drinking too, so they insist that I must. But I insist that I simply can't.

*Advent Children in Review*

I'm at home with friends AJ, Bob and Chris. We're planning to go to Paul's house. Australian Idol was on TV and some crap singer was on. So I then put on the movie Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children and was playing back the fight between Cloud and Sephiroth, but had the sound on mute. It was very authentic to the real fight! But at the end when Cloud is about to do his limit break, I notice the animation is a bit jerky and seems different somehow. I figure I just never looked that close at it. I then turn off mute and hear Cloud talking, but in Japanese, its sounds very Authentic! Although I don't know Japanese so I'm sure it was gibberish. Then I turn the movie off and Australia Idol is on again, the same guy is singing so I say "This guy is shit", but then I notice that he actually sounds good now.

I then go to my room and see that its past 7pm already, we're late going to Paul's! I jump on the PC and check MSN. Daniel, Paul and someone else I know is online and they all have purple display pictures of themselves wearing top hats.

Then I have a false awakening, and I do an RC, with my eyes still closed at this stage. I'm lucid so I try to sit up, but get stuck, like has happened before. I open my eyes but my vision doesn't match up with my position so I think my real eyes must be open again. I shut them tight and keep trying to move against the invisible force holding me down. I break free and get out of bed. Open my eyes again, still my real eyes. I close them tight and walk toward my bedroom door, then change my mind and go to the window. I climb onto my bed, then lift the blinds and get onto the window sill. Then I jump out the window straight through the glass. I fall about 20 meters and land softly on my back _(I'm on the ground floor, there shouldn't be any 20 meter drop)_. Then my eyes open automatically and I feel awake, I shut them again and try to DEILD back, nothing is happening so I do an RC in case I'm still dreaming. I'm not  :Sad:

----------


## unseen wombat

Bummer man. Well at least you got lucid. So even a crappy one is at least some progress.

Aquanina just posted the most awesome sex lucid. Just like I want, except that she's a girl, you know. I feel inspired; tonight I'm looking for Jessica Alba.

BTW, I went to see Forgetting Sarah Marshall last night, and Kristen Bell is so hot. You have good taste. The movie was really funny too. You should see it if you haven't yet.

----------


## Hiros

Thanks man. As long as the lucid count is going up, I'm satisfied. But I really want another nice long stable lucid! I had like 3 in a row and then nothing since, a couple ok ones, but nothing special.

I'd already read Aquanina's dream, brilliant  ::D:  I want one of those too, with Kristen Bell of course.
Yeah, I've seen Forgetting Sarah Marshall, hilarious. The sex scenes were a little unexpected, but inspiring, haha.

----------


## Hiros

*Saturday 26th April, 2008
Terrorist Attack*

I couldn't quite recall the beginnings of this dream, but it involved a Terrorist attack almost killing me. I think I may have been in a building that collapsed, but I can't be sure. I do remember walking around all beat up, feeling like every bone in my body was broken but without any actual pain. And most of my teeth were missing, I was holding a pile of my teeth in my hands. I collapsed and everything faded to black. I thought I was dead.

When the world returned I was lying on a hospital gurney with a couple of doctors leaning over me. I don't know what they were saying, but hey had fixed me up. I was then in bed in a hospital room and decided I was good enough to leave. Someone tried to stop me but I can't recall who it was. I forced my way out without even thanking the doctors, I was very depressed and didn't want to talk to anyone. While going out the front door I was feeling my teeth with my tongue and they were all back, but they were wobbly.

Next thing I know, I'm at home looking at myself in the mirror. I have a black eye and my teeth are all crooked. I lift my shirt up and see that I'm covered in bruises, and white puss filled blemishes. I then notice something looks weird about me and I start to notice that my muscles are much larger than normal. The more I notice it the more defined they become, I'm really buff now! Like a muscle man. My shoulders look really odd because they're all beefed up with these thick muscles and my abs have this highly defined six pack. I then suddenly "remember" that as part of my rehab I climbed over Mount Kilimanjaro, and thats how I became so strong.

I then go to squeeze one of the smaller blemishes to get the puss out. As I squeeze it, it becomes much larger and turns yellow until its this large yellow mound. It splits open and leaves a blob of thick blood behind. I go out into the kitchen and grab some paper towels. I lift my shirt back up and realize I've gotten blood all over it. I start cleaning up the wound with paper towels and wiping the blood off the shirt. Then my Mum appears and tell me off for messing with the wound. I get angry and tell her I'm just trying to get the blood off my shirt.

*Hitler's Secret and Kidnapping Hugh Laurie*

I was in the backyard of some strange house, I think it was supposed to be mine. I had kidnapped Hugh Laurie somehow, and now people were calling me to find out where he is. I looked at my phone and numbers kept popping up in quick succession before the phone could even ring. I showed this too my Dad whom was there. I found it hilarious. He told me about Hitler's Secret. Apparently Hitler could hide objects anywhere in the world and the only way to find them was to paint your carpet red and call 215 on your phone. I didn't understand why you had to paint your carpet, then Dad told me it was just a nasty thing Hitler set up because he was an evil bastard. Somehow this craziness made sense to me... The reason I was getting all these calls is because people were using Hitler's Secret to try and find Hugh and my phone was set to receive calls to the number 215. I go into the settings of my phone and find a section called 215, I set it to "Off" and then the influx of calls stops.

Now I'm playing Grand Theft Auto IV _(awesome, its infiltrating my dreams before I even have the game!)_. I have a PS3 controller, but I'm actually in the game myself. Its a desert area and I walk between two large rocks and emerge on a basketball court. There are lots of gangsters there and I worry for a moment that they will attack me, but they don't. Then I start playing with the new physics system. I spawn some objects using a mobile phone interface that I make appear with my PS3 controller. There is a red button on the phone display that says "Activate", I select it with the d-pad and press X. A bunch of mattresses, a wheelbarrow and some bricks fall out of the sky in front of me. I then start moving them around with my controller, which is now acting like the physics gun in Half Life 2. I press Up on the d-pad and a yellow beam shoots out and hits the object. I then move the controller around to move the objects. I move the mattresses around a bit, then I grab the wheelbarrow and flip it up into the air over my head. It lands on the other side.

I then tell my Dad, whom is standing nearby, that I'm going to spawn a whole bunch of random objects and if he wants to keep any, just take them back to our house. Then I wake up.

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 27th April, 2008
Bike Riding*

I was riding a bicycle down a street where everyone else was riding bikes too. I went around a bend and found the lane I was in was closed due to road works, the lane next to me was full. There was a woman in a gray jump suit standing between lanes waving people into the next lane, so I managed to cut into the full lane. I was in front of a foreign couple. The man started talking to me in some other language. I had no idea what he was saying so I just said "ok" and then ignored him. Then the woman said something, in English, but I don't recall what. I then said something about not being used to people talking in other languages.

The three of us ended up on a hill somewhere, next to a large tree. I had bought something, and I was putting some change on a branch of the tree while talking to the foreign couple.

*Megan Gale and Jurassic Park 4*

I was at home watching Heroes, with Megan Gale! (An Australian Model)
I think she was my girlfriend in the dream, but can't be sure. I was flipping through a folder full of modeling shots of her. There were a few nude ones that I was surprised to see and wanted to ask her about them, but I didn't.

Sometime later I was flipping through a different folder of photos. They were of Jurassic Park 4. There were photos and concept art, some of it was stunningly detailed and I remember a few of them. There was a photo of Tea Leoni and Sam Neill in a Jurassic Park Jeep with Velociraptors around the car trying to get in. I noticed that the Raptors looked like the JP 1 and 2 versions and so I thought they must have decided that changing their design for the 3rd movie was a stupid move so they went back to the previous design.

There was some concept art of a big Elephant graveyard, resembling the Raptor nest from The Lost World, but clearly with Elephant bones. There was another one of some kind of temple on a mountain. I don't recall what it looked like exactly, my notebook says "Temple Killers" but I don't know what thats supposed to mean.

----------


## Hiros

Horrible Horrible night last night. 4 hours sleep, woke up, remembered crap all, couldn't get back to sleep at all.

*Monday 28th April, 2008
Fragment*

- I think I was in a war. ...maybe.

EDIT: I went back to sleep after staying up for a few hours and getting tired again. Luckily I have nothing planned today. Went back to sleep and had a lucid  :boogie: 

*Catch The Flying Baby and Kristen Bell*
_DILD_

Ok, the non lucid part of this one was really long and freaky, and I've forgotten the details, but its all good I only need to remember the lucid part. I was in some kind of building, like a school with lots of corridors and stairs and such. People kept telling me something but I can't recall what. And there was a woman pregnant with my child! We were running around in a panic trying to leave the building because she was heavily pregnant and we were worried she'd go into labour. At one point I turned a corner only to find her standing at the top of some stairs, being held steady by some other people, and pushing really hard. It was disturbing and I started running over while cringing. Then suddenly there was a pop and the baby shot out from her and flew across the stairs, landing on a metal landing outside of the building. I ran out and picked it up carefully, afraid it was dead. It wasn't. He seemed to be perfectly fine. I started walking back very carefully cradling my son whom was still covered in... pinkish goo. I looked down at him and he kissed me on the nose, I kissed him back but was weirded out by the yet unwashed goo.

Now theres a gap in my memory until I was climbing up a hill talking to 2 random people. I started talking to them about how it was impossible that I could have a son... she was only pregnant for a day! Babies take 9 months to develop. Bam, lucid.

I walked back down the hill and started to spin, I was aware of how long the dream was already and was scared of waking up right away. When I stopped the dream felt more realistic. I started walking aimlessly and trying to think of what to do. I then recalled that I should summon Kristen Bell and probe her responsiveness. I wanted to see if I could get her as solid and real as Aquanina's Lucious Malfoy. I started reciting a story I was telling myself when awake; Kristen was looking for me because I told her I can fly and she wants to experience it. I then started calling her name out loud. I then came across someone sitting on a bench, as I got a closer look it turned out to be Brad Pitt. "Do you know where Kristen is?", "Sure man, she's over there". He pointed to the right.

I went right and saw two people sitting on rocks near a pond. As I drew nearer the first turned out to be Angelina Jolie. But then the second was Kristen Bell, and she looked very real. I took note of how soft her hair looked. I called out her name but she didn't respond. I became worried she was one of those emotionless DCs that don't respond without prodding. I called out again as I walked right up to her. She responded, "Hey babe. How're things?".
"Bloody brilliant"
"How's the baby?"
"Ohh, that doesn't matter. Turned out to be a false."

I then continued to talk to her for a few moments but can't recall the exact conversation. She seemed quite real, with an established background. It seemed she was my girlfriend. We leaned back on the rocks and I started to make out with her. Then I was grinding against her while we kissed. But then I remembered I wanted to fly with her first, so I stopped. I asked her "Are you aware this is a dream?". I can't remember her response but then we stood up and I think I tried to fly upwards while holding on to her waist. But I can't recall what happened, there is another gap in my memory.

Next thing I know I'm a strange house. Kristen isn't there and it seems to be the home of a black family. I start trying to walk through things, I walk through some doors and then one of the children living here asked me if I can go through walls. I tried but was having trouble. I kept repeating to myself "There is no wall". I walked into a waist high bench with some big cardboard boxes on it. I started to go through it then got stuck and pulled out again. One of the lid flaps of the cardboard box was merged with my nose and it got stuck and ripped as I pulled away from the box. It felt like I was getting sliced up by the cardboard. I then started to wonder if I was still dreaming, so I put my hand up against another a wall and tried to push my hand through. It would go through a little but then the wall plaster would crack and push in where my fingers were and I couldn't go any further. I knew I was definitely still dreaming though.

Again a black spot in my memory. Until I came across Kristen again, in the same place as before. I suddenly became concerned over the length of the dream again so I started spinning, all stable, but I could feel something was different and knew I didn't have long left. I approached Kristen and decided I may as well just go the whole way now. She leaned back on the rocks, smiling up at me. I started to undo my pants, but then some big buy with a golf club shows up behind me. "Your going to fool around with this chick while you leave your kid and his mum alone?". I get a little frustrated and tell him the baby isn't real, so it doesn't matter. He goes to swing the golf club at me. I grab it mid swing, then grab his arm and spin the guy around and throw him towards some trees. He goes flying off past them. I resume the removal of my pants, noticing they were jeans. I start kissing her while simultaneously trying to remove her panties. I get them down and then right as I'm looking for my target, I wake up.

I stay still, then remember to try DEILD. I close my eyes.

After a few seconds I start to see a news broadcast. I start spinning my body, it seems to be working. But then as soon as I stop spinning, I wake up again.

----------


## unseen wombat

Crap man, that's what always happens to me. Still, you got farther than I have. Right now though, I'd be happy if I could even _get_ lucid. 

Good work trying to add your own storyline to get what you want. I was gonna try that this morning, but ended up not getting lucid anyway.  :Sad:

----------


## Hiros

You'll probably get lucid tonight  :smiley:  As soon as I start doubting whether I'll ever get lucid again, I do, haha.

*Tuesday 29th April, 2008
Old Footage*

I was home watching some old video footage on TV. I think it was being shown on the news and was some important discovery. My grandmother was there watching with me and she was fascinated by it. It was all in black and white and there were three clips, two were from the 1920s and one was from 1899, proving that the video camera was invented long before whats commonly believed. One of the clips showed a man wading through shallow water while wearing a jet fighter helmet and breathing mask.

*Jelly Bean Party*

I was at a party in a large warehouse. Somehow it was related to the Simpsons, but I don't recall how. There was some guy there that I was admiring and there was also lots of jelly beans all over the place, like giant piles of them just piled up on the floor. I was eating them by the handful.

Sometime later I was at home, although it wasn't my real house. There was a wall with a gap at the top, and the members of my family where taking turns trying to climb through the gap. I eventually got through and there was a room full of left over food from the party. Next thing I know, the whole family is in this secret room sitting around a table eating all the left overs. I noticed a crappy looking tv in this room labeled as "Technics".

*Broken Defense System*

I was in a supermarket for some reason and there were a lot of slow elderly people walking around with shopping trolleys. There were getting in my way and it was frustrating, then I went to go down an aisle and it was blocked off by lots of boxes or something that I can't recall. It was some product that they had stocked up on because the elderly people liked it so much. I had to move all the boxes out of the way so I could pass.

Sometime later, I was at my Uncles place. He was telling me about a defense system he had, but it was broken and not covered by warranty. He was really pissed because it cost $10,000. I told him about a place where I got my PS3 repaired when it broke and said maybe they could fix this too (my PS3 has never been broken).

At some point there was a guy talking about roadblocks. He was driving to Sydney and needed to find an open path. I tell him I am going to Brisbane, he disapproves, so I say I am going via Sydney and he's happy with that. He then says "You should take a Jet!"

Sometime later again, I was taking a piss in the bathroom when suddenly I noticed I was peeing into a plastic bag that was in the toilet bowl Shocked There was also a piece of chicken in the bag. I finished up and flushed it all down.

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 30th April, 2008
God VS The Goa'uld*

I can't recall the very start, it feels like some important things happened that I'm missing, but at some point I find myself I was in a strange wasteland environment. There were some train carriages and some rooms that were rooms in my house. It was an odd combination. I was in a time loop and there were these three Goa'uld (Stargate SG1). I was trying to escape the time loop while surviving the Goa'uld at the same time, but I needed one of them to use the time loop machine and try to turn it off. Also, the Goa'uld where immortal. I could only knock them out. So I would sneak up on these three Goa'uld one at a time and shoot them with a pistol a bunch of times until they fell unconscious.

Then the last one, an old woman, I would grab her in a head lock and take her somewhere through a train carriage and to a theater with. There was some machine there that I can't quite recall, but she would type something into it and then there would be a text response. The Goa'uld thought it was God responding. It was very convincing and I started to believe in God, can't quite recall what the message was. Then time would loop and I'd be in my bedroom. This happened a few times. At some point I recall saying a quick prayer to God while in my bedroom, but debating whether it exists at all. Logically I didn't think it did, but my experience with that machine kept telling me something must exist. So I prayed to it and asked for it to help me survive this ordeal and kill the Goa'uld somehow.

I then decided to take a different approach and use the beautiful young red headed woman Goa'uld instead to try and disarm the device. This meant knocking them out in a different order, which because of their placements in different rooms of my house was difficult. I ended up taking out the old woman Goa'uld first, then trying to take on the young woman and a man at the same time. I figured I'd knock them both out and just drag the young woman to the machine and wait for her to wake up. I'm shooting them both like crazy but the man keeps waking up. I fight him hand to hand for a bit and he overpowers me and takes my gun. He's then about to execute me and his eyes glow menacingly. I then plead for my life screaming that if I die he'll be stuck in this time loop forever. He hesitates, then the young woman Goa'uld wakes up and approaches us. Suddenly a second version of her appears and tells the first one to stop, its a good version and I figure its an Angel that God has sent to save me.

The identical looking Goa'uld and Angel face off. The Goa'uld's eyes glow, then the Angel reaches for her. There was then some kind of glitch in the universe that I can't recall properly or describe. I could feel that it transcended space-time and was like all three Goa'uld and the Angel were all sucked through holes in the fabric of space and ceased to exist.

Now I wasn't worried about the time loop machine anymore, I think it had been fixed by the angelic being. I grabbed onto the back of a moving train carriage and hitched a ride into my lounge room. There was a party going on here and my sister came through the front door with a bunch of friends. They were all dressed up like goths. They started eating some pizzas that were on a table, I was hoping there would be some left for me, but they took them all. Then a pizza delivery man showed up and provided another pizza.

*War Games*

I was at home, taking part in some kind of war games. The house was much larger in reality. There were different factions wearing different coloured armour all just going at it with plastic knives. Then someone took command of all the green armoured people and they quickly overpowered everyone else and won. I don't think I was participating.

Suddenly, I found myself naked, I don't remember how it happened. I was covering myself with a small dishcloth that seemed to get smaller and smaller as time went on. The organizer of the war games declared them over but then announced something tragic had happened. Three people had died, for real. He said they were looking into how it had happened. When it was all over and I felt I had stuck around grieving long enough to be respectful, I went to my room to get dressed. I decided to go left around the kitchen because to the right was a group of guys, but to the left was a single girl. So I went around past her and cheekily flashed her on my way past.

In my bedroom I went to get dressed but then found someone lying on my bed. It was Chandler Bing (Friends). I quickly got dressed while trying to cover myself, while asking him why he was there. He said something about his friend Tim and going to stay there. I told him I knew this one, its where we go to Tim's place but he turns out to be gay and have a crush on him, so we want to leave, but he has a really nice apartment so we end up staying. He doesn't question how I know this and seems to be thinking it over. Then I wake up.

*ATM Desk*

Don't recall the start of this, I was at home and stuff happened. Then I was at the local shopping center with AJ. I needed money from an ATM, so we approached one and as we came up to it I was thinking about how good it would be if someone had withdrawn money but left it on the money tray thing. We got there and I found that there was $100 left there! I was so excited, but then I suddenly realized this wasn't an ATM at all. It was someones desk, and it was inside the boot of their car. The owner then showed up an accused me of trying to rob him. I tried to explain that it was a misunderstanding but he wouldn't listen. Then he made some comment, something about "You come here with this Asian and try to rob me! How typical". So I then accuse this guy of being a racist pig. Next thing I recall is being at home and trying to get to my bedroom. The floor is very dirty and is making it hard. My sister is there cleaning the floor.

*Fragment*

- I killed a giant mutant spider, while some girl I was hanging out with killed another one. It was a competition and I thought I won, but then some kind of display showed that she had killed hers in only 15 seconds, so she won. This may have been part of the Goa'uld dream, I'm not sure.

----------


## unseen wombat

That angel must have been a leftover image from that Aussie bible I linked you to.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Hiros

Hahaha, perhaps.  :smiley: 

*Thursday May 1st, 2008
Wabbit Season*

I was home at nighttime in this dream. I was unable to sleep so I went out to the lounge and put the tv on. I was watching an old Warner Brother cartoon with Bugs Bunny. I was having trouble with the volume, it kept slowly getting louder, even though I had it set only one notch above silence. Eventually there was even sound when the volume was at 0 and I became concerned it would wake people up so I turned it off. I walked back to my room and saw that one of my speaker cables had fallen from its place tacked to the roof. Next thing I know, I'm in the lounge again with my Dad. He gets a phone call, when he hangs up he says it was about my delivery, they've changed it and are delivering an iPhone now, instead of an iPod. _(I never ordered an iPod or iPhone in the real world )_

*Now You're Thinking With Portals*

I was in a strange complex with a few strange people and Ben _(from LOST)_. We're trying to escape from something but I can't recall what. We enter a secured metal room and Ben lowers a blast door, but he doesn't wait and locks some of the people outside. I know they'll get caught by whatever we're running from so I create a portal in the door. It looks exactly like the portals in the game "Portal", a red beam shoots out of my hand and the portal opens rather slowly at the destination. My palm glows red while the portal is forming. The people outside step through into the sealed room and I let the portal close.

Sometime later I'm outside, on my own. I start flying around for no particular reason. I fly from rooftop to rooftop with my arms outstretched like Superman. Then I meet C from High School. I tell him I can create portals now and ask if he wants to see _(My dream self is such a damn show off)_. I don't recall what he said, but I started showing him anyway. There was a wooden fence, so I held out both hands and shot two portals from them, about 50 meters apart. One was blue and one was red. I then ran up to the fence but the portals closed before I got there. I created them again and then stuck my arm through and waved. I could see my arm waving 50 meters away. The portals started to close again, they tightened up around my arm until it looked like my arm was attached to the fence itself. Then it started to get tight and I was afraid they were going to force themselves closed and chop my arm off, so I held out my other hand and reopened them. My palm glowed red and the portals became large again. I continued waving and saying something to C, but I can't recall any more.

----------


## Hiros

*Friday 2nd May, 2008
Final Fantasy VII Again*

I was playing Final Fantasy VII, directly. It would switch between the game view and back to first person view as myself.
I was in a mansion and Alec Baldwin was there. He said something about an empty tray item. So I started trying to pick up a tray on the ground, eventually it became unstuck from the ground and there was now 3 trays. I was carrying them but wasn't sure what to do with them. There was also a safe at the far end of this large room I was in. I kept going to it and trying to open it (in the game perspective), Cloud would push buttons on a number pad with his big stub of an arm, but I couldn't control what numbers he pressed. So I went and asked Alec Baldwin what the combination was, but he didn't even know there was a safe.

Now a gap in my memory, then I'm trying to open the safe again but its located in a different place and I'm no longer controlling Cloud, I'm me. I try a bunch of different combinations and nothing happens, but the numbers I press show up in my field of vision, like a Heads Up Display. I go looking for someone who might know the code. I find some man in a room working on computer motherboards. He's installing heat sinks or something and using some weird netting to hold them down. He says something about Alec Baldwin, but I don't remember what. Then he walks off to go find him and I follow. Then I woke up to my alarm.

*Alien Asteroid*

A movie dream. I watched an Asteroid hit a forest and when the dust settled there was a big crater. In the center of the crater was a Squid like alien thing. Its tentacles where dug into the ground and it was pulsating. I knew it was a life boat sent by a dead alien race with the purpose of recreating their civilization on Earth, wiping out Humans in the process. Spikes started protruding out of the ground around the Squid and I knew they were buildings preparing for the resurrection of their occupants.

Now I'm watching a scene at some military base somewhere. A General orders a bombing of the area, and I see on a screen that the bomb hits but doesn't do much damage. Then I see a blue shield go up around it. The General then orders a nuclear strike. But a scientist guy with glasses tells him it won't work because they've raised a shield. The General wants him to find a way to get past the shield and then they start bombing it again, but the bombs literally bounce off the shield without detonating. Don't recall anymore.

*Lucidity Teacher*

I'm at High School. I don't know what we were doing, but I looked at some sheet of paper that had info about our teacher. I noticed he was a member of the Lucidity Institute and thought "Wow! He's a lucid dreamer too!". I was then excited because I knew he was going to teach the class about lucidity. He started talking about groups or something and I can remember the phrase "You know somethings good when you don't need a label on it. Because then they can't break you up". I was looking for a book to write it down in, but I couldn't find one around my desk. I went to the front of the classroom and grabbed a schoolbag that I knew was mine (why where they in the classroom?  ::?: ). The bag was very heavy and I lifted it back to my desk, then was searching for a book inside. I found one labeled "Exercise Book" and thought about how it looks just like the book I write my Dream Journal notes in. I then started to wonder what I was doing here. I realized that I had finished school many years ago, perhaps this was a lucid dreaming course I was taking? But I couldn't remember signing up for one.
Then I woke up from my phone beeping... It has a message. doh! I think I was right on the verge of lucidity, and would probably have gone over if I hadn't been woken up.

----------


## Hiros

*Saturday 3rd May, 2008
Fetal Infection*

I was at a dinner party or something being held by a couple that I don't know in reality. We were just sitting around a table talking about stuff I can't recall. Then somehow it came up that the woman had some kind of fetal infection. I didn't know what it was in the dream, but I pretended I did. Apparently it was dormant but had the potential to be very bad and could infect her partner like some kind of STD. He was outraged that she would put him in danger like that without telling him.

Then sometime later she had a baby with her and I was wondering if the baby was sick too. It started giggling at me so I held out my hand and it started licking me  ::?: 
Now the man made some comment but can't quite remember what it was. Then I said "Actually, its more like your with a Rabbit, but the Rabbit has a bomb strapped to its chest that could go of at any moment."

*Woodsderrick*
_DILD_

The start of the dream is fuzzy as usual. I was at home with some extended family in different scenarios. I was upstairs trying to find a component cable, and my cousin was there looking for some other kind of cable that Dad said he could have. I found a really large box with retractable component cables coming out of it and thought it was really cool, it had connectors all over it like it accepted everything in one. Then I was at my other cousins place and he was blind so he kept his house in complete darkness and we couldn't see either (he's not blind in real life). Then I was with another cousin and she was deaf, but I don't know what happened there.

Then I was in my backyard with most of my extended family as well as some random people. Then for some reason I became lucid. I think I was thinking back to a dream I had earlier in the night and trying to remember it and this made me realize I was still in one.

I'm not sure why I did this but first thing I did was drop my pants, pull it out and offer it up to one of the girls there, sitting in deck chairs. I think it was my sisters friend. She was disgusted and pulling away saying "waht the hell are you doing". I could hear gasps behind me from my family also. I put it away and tell her not to worry, its a dream, I prove it to you. I look up and see the sun high in the sky, its about noon by the look of it. I jump forward and fly, arms forward a little. I start rising slowly and get a view of the surrounding area, it looks nothing like my street, its much more interesting. There are large park areas with trees and I can see some low dusty looking mountains in the distance. I start to rise really fast and out of control but I manage to stop myself and continue moving forward. As I fly over houses and streets I start to look for the Stargate, I remember that my goal is to look for it without trying to force it, just fly around keeping an eye out for a Stargate and DHD sitting in a field somewhere. I don't find it anywhere.

Now I come across a soccer field, there are lots of kids playing soccer and parents standing around near a very high chain link fence on the far side. I thought about talking to some of these kids and asking them questions but decided to keep flying. I was losing altitude and I wanted to stay airborne this whole dream, so I tried boosting my speed and pulling up. I couldn't really speed up and was just getting slight boosts each time I pushed forward trying to boost myself. I gained a bit of altitude, but not enough before I hit the fence. I grabbed onto the fence and started climbing up over it. I got to the top and there was a kid who started climbing up the other side. He had dark skin and black curly hair. As I was getting ready to push off the top of the fence I asked him "Hey, whats you name?"
"Woodsderrick"
"Wow, thats actually an interesting answer"

I then pushed off from the fence, but dropped fast. I landed on the ground and started to run towards a car I saw in the distance. I noticed Woodsderrick was running beside me. He started going super speed and was zipping back and forth from the car like it was nothing, all I could see was little flashes of him. I said to myself I can go that fast too, and I tried but couldn't get anything to happen. I made it to the car and Woodsderrick was there holding a soccer ball. I tried to grab it off him, but he was incredibly strong. So, partially quoting Morpheus from the Matrix I said out loud "It's my dream, because of this you will never be as strong or as fast and I can be". With that I ripped the ball out of his grip. Then the soccer coach showed up, a buff looking guy in a white shirt with a whistle around his neck, but what was awesome is that his eyes where blacked over. He was a demon (Supernatural style). I said "cool" but then I just turned around and ignored him. I started to fly again and saw a McDonalds sign just past a house to my left, so I started to fly over there thinking it'd be nice to see how a burger tastes in a dream. I could then feel the dream slipping so I tried to spin, but I couldn't. It was too late, my vision was the last to go before I woke up.

*Fragment*

- There was a haunted house that some kids had taught to flash the lights on and off. Then the house went crazy and tried to kill everyone by turning up the heating.

----------


## Hiros

*Sunday 4th May, 2008
Stupid Aliens*

The first dream of the night and its very disjointed. I don't know what I was trying to do most of the time or what happened in between the parts I remember.
Firstly there were some stupid Aliens that I was watching shoot each other with some other races weapon because they seemed to be immune to it. The Aliens where large creatures with 2 arms and legs like humans, but they had their skeleton outside their body, they had boney wings on their back that didn't look very equipped to fly, and their head was like a dinosaur skull. Reminded me of a Triceratops skull. The weapon they were shooting at each other looked like a Wraith stunner from Stargate Atlantis. Except it was made of bone and had a hollow part where there was a red orb floating in it. When it was a fired a red pulse shot out of it and burst into sparks upon contact with the target. I knew that the weapon killed humans, and thought if they kept shooting each other their tolerance would eventually break down and they'd be killed. I then walk off.

Sometime later I'm holding a scythe. I go around trying to stab these pillars in the complex that I'm in, same place as the aliens from before. I don't know why I was trying to stab the pillars. There were also these floating human soldiers all over the place, hovering in midair guarding the place. I knew I was on another planet and these guys were the natives, the boney aliens were visitors like me. The guards were not worried by my scythe or my attempts to butcher the walls.

Now I'm walking through a crowd of people, but I know that its a duplicated crowd. Like they do in some TV shows, using a certain amount of people and then duplicating them across the scene to look like more people. Daniel and another friend I can't recall are walking with me, so I start looking around and I see copies of us. I see a few of me and another Daniel. I think it's pretty cool that the Aliens can do this. I also notice that the distribution of people shifts dynamically depending on the route I choose to take through the complex.

I'm then in a small room with my sister and two aliens. I need to demonstrate some kind of box to the human Aliens, I'm not sure why. What this box does is you place an object inside it and then the object disappears. I'm going to put a black cube in it, but decide to get one of the aliens possessions and put them in there instead. I turn around to start using the box, but I find my Sister is hitting it with a small hammer thing and making music. Like one of those musical instruments that kids have in primary school where you hit the panels with the hammer.

*Mountain House*

I'm living in a large house in the mountains, I think my family was now rich or something. My friend Adrian was there with me and we were watching TV. It was a massive TV! Like 100" or something easily, and a very clear picture. My Dad was also there and I told him that I'd bring my PS3 and the Foxtel box (cable tv) into this room and set it up on this TV tomorrow. We were going to play Grand Theft Auto 4 on this wicked TV. I was then getting hot so I took off a jumper I had on and put it in a basket next to the front door. Then I was walking through the house with Adrian. I looked at my phone and saw it had only 1 bar of reception. I said to Adrian "Wow. The previous owners didn't get any reception here. But now I'm getting 1, sometimes 2 bars."

*The Lightning Ninja*

I was doing some kind of course, and as part of the work I had to analyze a Christmas card. There was me and 3 other people I don't recognize. On the front of the card was some bells and snow, on the inside was a picture of a scantily clad woman wearing a red Santa hat and clutching a teddy bear in front of her breasts. I couldn't think of anything to say about the card for what felt like ages. Then I finally thought to say that the woman gives you a warm christmassy feeling and promotes joy. But suddenly I felt really tired and couldn't think anymore. Then I fell asleep before I told the others about my analysis.

I had a dream within that first dream. I was watching a female Ninja riding a horse over a suspended bridge. It looked like CG, and I thought it must be a video game. Suddenly the Ninja is attacked and knocked off the bridge by some kind of enemy. Then I "wake up" back to the first dream. The other members of my course have already analyzed the Christmas cards without me and I feel bad for falling asleep on them and making them think I'm lazy. So I tell a girl that I'm just really tired and can't think straight. I then go back to sleep and the Ninja dream continues.

The Ninja is falling through the sky and then throws a ninja star with a rope attached to it. It hits and sticks into the bridge and she swings back up onto the bridge. The horse is now gone. She runs along the bridge fighting enemies and reaches a circular platform. I'm now controlling the Ninja. Its a weird mesh of 1st person view where I am the Ninja and 3rd person view where I am using a playstation controller, it alternates between the two control schemes. But there is no actual controller, I'm just pressing the buttons in my head. Triangle throws ninja stars, Square blocks and X shoots purple lighting out of her chest and depletes a magic bar in the top right corner.

The aim of the game is to reach the top of this tower made out of circular platforms. Each one has a bunch of enemies on it, an elevator in the middle, a machine to one side, and a small platform with steps leading up to it. I have to stand on the platform and then shoot lighting from the Ninjas chest into the machine. This makes some cogs turn on the machine and then the elevator starts to glow. I have to run around the sides of the platform to reach the elevator, fighting enemies along the way. Once I get to the elevator it rises to the next level which is identical to the last.

I go up 2 or 3 levels like this and then as I'm getting onto the elevator I see a whole horde of enemies, with shields, running towards me in formation. I quickly get up the elevator, then on the next level the elevator goes back down and the enemies get on it and follow me up. When they reach the next level they are now spiders. Large spiders about the size of a hand. I start killing the spiders. I don't want to waste my magic so I stomp on them in first person view for a while. Then I start throwing ninja stars at them. It isn't very effective, and then I notice two forklifts on this platform. I get in one and start driving it over the spiders, crushing large numbers of them at onces. The spiders start to swarm over the forklift and pretty soon I have to jump out of it again. I go back to stomping on them. Then I woke up.

----------


## Hiros

*Monday 5th May, 2008
The Queen*



A movie dream. I was watching an episode of Stargate. It was following around a character but wouldn't show her face. I thought it was Vala because of the black leather she was wearing. At some point she comes across the rest of SG1 and they knock her out somehow. It then shows her face as she's lying on the ground and it is indeed Vala. Somehow I think at the time that this took place before the episode Prometheus Unbound and think thats odd because I could swear her character was never in the show before then.

Now I see Ba'al hiding behind a crate with Vala and SG1 in the background underneath a spaceship. They were in a big Hanger. Ba'al then drink a potion and morphs into somebody else as a disguise. He then walks up to somebody and asks for a ride on the ship, they don't recognize him and let him on. Somehow I knew that Vala was still host to Quetesh and Quetesh was Ba'al's Queen, so he was trying to free her.

Now I see the ship, during travel, but I'm actually on the ship rather than just watching. Its pretty fuzzy this part, but I saw Vala and she transformed into a Wraith Queen (see pic above). I can't recall what happened to her, but its a pretty safe bet someone shot her to death. Next thing I recall is watching our ship on a display screen and noticing its a Wraith Hive ship, but looks like a heart at the same time, just shaped like a Hive ship. It's beating and everything. Someone tells me that the plan is to crash the ship into the planet to restore democracy. Someone says its a horrible plan, but then Teal'c says "it will in fact be most efficient".

----------


## Hiros

Crap crap recall last night. But made up for by a mini-lucid.  :smiley: 

*Tuesday 6th May, 2008
Mini-Lucid*
_DILD_

I know this dream was very long, but I can't remember any of it until just before I became lucid. In fact, I think the thumb fragment below happened in this dream somewhere.

I was sitting at a table outside an ice cream store. Like one of those tables with the umbrella in the middle. Someone was there with me but I don't recall who. I had a flash of two cartoon mice sitting at a table inside the ice cream store. I looked inside the store and was trying to think of who these mice where since I recognized them. I saw a picture of Pinky and the Brain above a freezer, but I knew it wasn't them. Then I said out loud "I must remember this. Two mice eating Pinky and the Brain flavored ice cream in my dream". Lucid, Thankfully... I would hate to reference the dream itself and not become lucid from it  ::D: 

I immediately stood up out of my seat, then thought of something to do. Summon Jessica Alba, I told Unseen Wombat I would try. So I start looking around for her, I try to move but one of my legs is stuck, its as if its glued to the floor. I pivot around on my stuck leg looking for Jessica, then I start calling her name. I don't see her anywhere, I then fall over from trying to move and being unable to. I grab the leg of a woman walking past and ask her if she's seen Jessica Alba. She turns around and looks down at me. It's Jessica Alba! She's wearing a red suit with a white shirt underneath and a black tie. Her hair is blonde and in a bun. But then I wake up. Doh!

I lie there not moving for a minute or so, but no re-entering this time  :Sad: 
I'm guessing the stuck leg was a symptom of an already fading dream, the visually where still very vivid though. Especially Jessica's face, it looked very realistic.

*Fragments*

- I think I had a dream about playing GTA4 online. Or perhaps it was just my mind thinking about it after I woke up since I was playing it before bed. I can't be sure.
- A guy was pulling on my thumb as if trying to dislocate it. No idea why.
- Some kind of Stargate dream. Jacob Carter was translating a Goa'uld tablet with hieroglyphics on it. Somehow I knew he translated it wrong, and then he started talking about oil prices.

----------


## Hiros

*Wednesday 7th May, 2008
TK At The Hospital*

I was out the back of a Hospital with some punk kid. He kept trying to throw paint at me. I get very angry at him and tipped a whole bucket of paint over his head.

Then I was around the front of the hospital with this kids mother. She was horrified thinking her son was dead because he was in an Ambulance accident. I reassured her that he was alive and told her I had saved him from the crash. I then demonstrated some Telekinesis by using it to pull an approaching ambulance into a pillar, but then stop it just before impact. The Ambulance smashed into bits from the force I was applying to it, but somehow this demonstrated that the people inside where ok as I was protecting them. I was then moving rubble around with my powers, and at some point was floating a big blob of paint through the air and burst it on a parked car.

*Eating Off The Floor*

I was at home, waiting for Dinner in the lounge. Traci and Jerry were over for dinner. But for some reason they were the ones cooking.

Then I remember the food being scattered over the floor in the kitchen area. I was sliding around the smooth cork floor in socks, picking up bits potatoes and some peas with my feet and eating them.
Damn, I swear I remembered more than this when I was writing down during the night.

*Genetically Superior*

This ones fuzzy, but I remember the plot. There was a group of people, including me, that had been genetically altered somehow. We could all fly. But then two of them went crazy and experimented on themselves making them extra powerful. They now had Telekinesis. They also had some kind of plan to change the world, but I wasn't sure exactly what their agenda was. Myself and a friend (not someone I know IRL) where trying to figure out what they were up too. Something happened on a train that I don't recall... Then there was a massive explosion in the distance. I jumped forward and hit the ground, covering my head. I could hear the explosion continuing and there was a chain reaction that seemed to be coming closer. I said out loud "Shit! We're fucking dead!". But we weren't, we survived.

Then my friend disapeared for a while and when he returned he was one of the bad guys. But he was claiming that they weren't bad, and I was trying to learn from him what exactly their agenda was. I even started to think maybe I should join them. I was then flying around my backyard with this friend and asking him question like if he knew how to overcome the rapid altitude drop I was experiencing. I would fly up above the roof of my house and could control myself quite well, but then as soon as I tried to move toward the roof so I could land on it I would drop like a stone and land on the ground instead. Instead of telling me how to do it, he started explaining how I could use Telekinesis. He placed his hand on a brick wall and said something along the lines of this "You have to feel for the center of gravity, then once you find it manipulate the near miss vector based on its angle from the walls normal vector", it all sounded very scientific at the time. I don't remember if I tried it. The next thing I recall was trying to do back flips by using my flying to jump much higher and give myself the room I needed. Unfortunately I couldn't find an open space large enough to try. There was all these recliner chairs in the backyard cluttering the space. Then I woke up.

*Fragments*

- I was at "home", but it wasn't my house. I was trying to take a DVD player from a downstairs room to an upstairs room. But instead of going up the stairs I was reaching through the roof where there was no plaster.
- I woke up with the song New Slang by The Shins stuck in my head. So I may have been dreaming about it as I felt there was a dream I couldn't remember. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCELqkP6Yys)

----------


## Hiros

*Thursday 8th May, 2008
Cochlear in a Jar*

I was walking a long an old Victorian street with the cobblestones and everything. I had two women with me, and we looking into a shop and I saw a man with the back of his head up against a small circular door on the right side of the room. I recognized him in the dream as I was responsible for his situation _(although I don't remember it)_. I went to the next shop where that door lead and looked in. There was a Jar on a shelf where the window should have been and in the jar was half a skull, and a cochlear (the inner ear). It looked like a little sack of bones. I knew this stuff had been extracted from the back of the mans head.

There was something else important that happened that was on the edge of my memory but whenever it came close and I tried to grasp it, it would escape again.

*Wrapping Paper*

I was at the shops and came across Michael from High School and his Mother, whom I've never met in reality. I was carrying a sleeping back on my back, but I don't remember why. I needed some wrapping paper for some reason, and so did Michael. We met at the wrapping paper stand. While we were there, there was some reference to Dora the Explorer...  ::?:  But I can't remember what it was. I then picked out some wrapping paper and we all went back to my house. At home, I'm cutting the edges off the wrapping paper for some reason while talking to Michael. Then I leave the house and when I come back they are gone. I am then watching TV and there is some show with a red head chick and I think to myself she'll probably sleep with that guy she's talking too because apparently she's know on this show as a bit of a slut.

*Bullet Girl*

Not much detail here. I was stuck in a war between two rival crime syndicates. Both wanted to kill me because they thought I might help the opposition. Then one of them did try to kill me. Some woman was shooting at me on a street somewhere, but I got away. Then there was a dwarf guy who told me it was the Bullet Girl that attacked me, and she never misses, so I was very lucky to be alive. I then decided to go to the other faction for protection. I can't remember the rest because my pen died while I was writing it during the night and it took me 15 minutes to find a working one! It was so frustrating, I had 7 pens right there, but none of them would work.

But after whatever I don't remember happened, I then had a kind of FA. I was in my kitchen and then my Cousin and Uncle walked in the back door. My Uncle sees my Dream Journal that I have with me and starts talking about a dream he had. He had a dream where he had to shoot the 3rd contest piece _(WTF?)_. I tell him about the dream with the Bullet Girl and then I wake up.

*Piano Girl*

There was a girl I liked, all I can remember about her is that she liked playing Piano. Due to some kind of misunderstanding, she had been kidnapped by my friends. I called them and was trying to sort it out. There was a picture of a metal bucket with a red gun attached somewhere, but I don't recall what that meant. I then touched her Piano and teleported it onto a road somewhere, this was apparently going to help get her back somehow but I can't recall any details  ::furious:: 
Then I had another FA. I woke up in bed and was writing in my Journal, then my friend Daniel came into the room... but I didn't find that odd, I just showed him my Journal. Then I woke up.

*Wrath of Kadaj*

I was in a large clearing in some woods somewhere. There were lots of grass, trees, flowers etc. And some old structures, like the ruins of a temple. Kadaj was there (Advent Children), but it didn't quite look like him, but I'm pretty sure it was meant to be him. I have the power to control the elements and he is blackmailing me to do his bidding. He has a woman I like hostage and is using her powers for himself. I have to help him or he will kill her. So I stick my hand into a pile of ash on the ground and somehow this allows me to control the elements. I remember creating a mini tornado.

Sometime later, I'm standing up to Kadaj. I tell him that I only have to wait for a weakness in his power, as his power cycles through different stages or something, and sooner or later he'll hit a stage that doesn't have any defensive capabilities and I will kill him. He's standing on a hill above me, and starts spitting on me while I tell him this, but I don't let it get to me.

----------

